# الصليب (ملف رائع )..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*الصليب (ملف رائع )..  asmicheal​*






​
*
الصليب (ملف رائع ).. asmicheal​*
الصليب علامة المسيحية 
وعندنا نحن المخلصين قوة اللة وعند الباقيين هو جهالة واتهام 

رحلة كاملة حول الصليب 


معنى الصليب 
لماذا الصليب
ما حدث على الصليب 
كيف اكتشف الصليب واين يوجد الان 
اعتراضات على الصليب والرد عليها 


ملف ضخم جدا 
يليق بعظمة الصليب وما تم علية من عمل اعجازى مهيب
استمر فى حياة كل مسيحى 
2010 سنة 


جميع مشاركات الموضوع منقولة 
ومجمعة من عدة مواقع كثيرة جدا
مع ذكر المصدر والمراجع


 فتابعوا

لو

حبيتم 


:download:




لينك مباشر



=


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*متابع ...............................

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

عقوبة الصلب موجودة  ايضا بالاسلام 
:download:

*عقوبة الصلب فى القرآن *
*يوسف زيدان الذى ملأ الدنيا صراخاً بحادثة قتل الفيلسوفة هيباتيا وأخرى لجورج الكبادوكى والحادثتين لهما ظروفهما التاريخية ولم تعتمداً على نصوص إنجيلية كتابية كما جاء فى القرآن ولكن فى المقابل عندما نقرأ التاريخ الإسلامى سنجده مكتوب بحبر أحمر هو دم الأبرياء وتتعدد العقوبات فى الشريعة الإسلامية وتختلف وتتفنن فى عقوبات المحكوم عليهم من تحمية المسامير وفقع الأعين وقطع الأيدى والأرجل على خلاف وبتر الأطراف كالأصابع أو الأيدى وقطع الرؤوس وشق الإنسان كحادثة شق أم قرفة نصفين بين جملين والصلب والقتل بإدخال خاذوق (من الخلف للرجل ومن الأمام للمرأة يقطع الأحشاء ) .. أإلى آخره من الذبائح البشرية المقدمة إلى الله وموضوع المقالة هو الصلب فى الإسلام و**الصلب معناه إسلامياً التعليق في مكان مرتفع وليس بفرد اليدين على هيئة صليب لأن الإسلام لا يؤمن بعلامة الصليب .. لضمان التشهير ويكون للعبرة ليتعظ به غيرة والصلب ذكر بالقرآن *_*سوره المائدة 33 *_* " { إِنَّمَا جَزَاء الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَن يُقَتَّلُواْ أَوْ يُصَلَّبُواْ أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنفَوْاْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } والصلب فى الإسلام كما كان عند العرب الوثنيين هو عقوبة قتل الإنسان ثم تعليقه تمثيلاً لجثته وتشهيراً بها وليس كما كانت العقوبة عند الرومان بصلب الإنسان حياً وهذا ما يفسر أسبقية القتل على الصلب فى القرآن عندما قال: وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ( سورة النساء 157) . *
****************************************
*هل أخطأ القرآن؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* من أشهر من صلب فى التاريخ هو السيد المسيح وقد اثبته التاريخ فى ألواح محاكمات الدولة الرومانية وتقارير الوالى وغيرها من الأدلة والبراهين الثابته والدامغه ولكننا نفاجأ بالقرآن يقول خلاف ما ذكره التاريخ ويؤكد بعد 600 سنة أن اليهود لم يقتلوا السيد المسيح  أو يصلبوه : " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا ( سورة النساء 157) وفى هذه الاية القرآنية عدة شبهات ونحن لن نتطرق إلا لشبهتين فقط أولهما : عندما تسأل الشيوخ من هم الذين قالوا "إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ" يقولون لك اليهود أو الرومان ولكن من الثابت فى الأناجيل وفى التاريخ أن اليهود لم يقتلوه واليهود والرومان لا يعترفون بالمسيح رسولاً ولا بالله إلاهاً فلماذا ذكر القرآن أنهم قالوا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ إذا فالآية لا تعبر عن الحقيقة لأن اليهود والرومان لا يؤمنون بالمسيح رسول ولا بالله إلاهاً منذ ميلاد المسيح وحتى الآن والثانية: عندما نقرأ عبارة "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" نلاحظ أنه أنه أورد كلمة قتلوه أولاً ثم بعد القتل صلب فلم يرد لا فى التاريخ كله ولا فى الأناجيل أن السيد المسيح أو من (شبه لهم) كما يعتقد المسلمون قتل أولاً ثم صلب بعد ذلك تمثيلاً بجثته فمن هو الذى أخطأ هنا؟ أهو الله إله الإسلام أم عثمان جام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ع القرآن؟ إن عقوبة القتل ثم التمثيل بالجثة بالصلب  والتى جائت فى القرآن وما قتلوه وما صلبوه هى عقوبة شائعة عند العرب الوثنيين بالقتل هو تعليق االجثة بأى طريقة وليس كما يفعل الرومان بفرد اليدين كعلامة الصليب كما ستراه فى عقوبة صلب حدثت فى السعودية فى العصر الحديث والصلب فى الإسلام ما هو إلا موروثاً بدوياً واحداً من ضمن الكثير مما ورثه من قوانين كثيرة وتقاليد كان يطبقها العرب الوثنيين وجعلها الله أو عثمان جامع القرآن من ضمن قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية كأنها نازلة من السماء فى آيات **قرآنية أو أحاديث وغيره .*
***********************************
*الرومان والروم والإسلام والصلب *
*تختلف عقوبة الصلب عند الرومان والروم عن عقوبة الصلب فى الإسلام فعقوبة الصلب عند الرومان والروم هو أن يصلب الإنسان حياً ويموت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 على الصليب مع عدم التمثيل بالجثة بل أنهم كانوا يسرعون بموته على الصليب بكسر رجليه وينزلونه ويدفنونه ربما السبب فى ذلك حتى لا يمكث على الصليب وتتعفن جثته وتنتشر الأمراض والصورتين الجانبيتين لصلب المسيح عند الرومان والثانية لصلب **أحمد بن عضيب بن عسكر الشملاني فى السعودية بقتله ثم تعليقه كما ترى** وإذا قرأت أيها القارئ فى كتب التاريخ الإسلامية أن الرومان أو الروم قتلوا إنساناً ثم صلبوه تمثيلاً لجثته تعرف فى الحال أن هذا المؤرخ كاذب ومدلس وهذه الأكاذيب تجدها بكثرة فى كتبهم التاريخية لأن هذه الطريقة من العقاب لم يكن أسلوبا رومانيا (لأن الرومان الوثنيين كانوا يصلبون الإنسان حياً) ولا رومياً  (لأن البيزنطيون المسيحيين كانوا قد أبطلوا الصلب ) فالعقاب بالقتل ثم صلب الجثة تمثيلاً بها هى طريقة ورثها الإسلام من العرب الوثنيين وطبقت فى الإسلام  ونورد هنا مثالاً لكذب مؤرخ شهير هو أبن كثير فى كتابه البداية والنهاية (‏ج/ص‏:‏5/102‏)  عن حادثة قطع عنق الجذامي ثم صلبه بسبب إسلامه  " قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ وبعث فروة بن عمرو النافرة الجذامي إلى الرسول بإسلامه وأهدى له بغلة بيضاء وكان
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فروة عاملاً للروم على من يليهم من العرب وكان منزله معان وما حولها من أرض الشام فلما بلغ الرُّوم ذلك من إسلامه طلبوه حتَّى أخذوه فحبسوه عندهم. قال‏:‏ ثم ضربوا عنقه وصلبوه على ذلك الماء"  وعندما نقرأ أن الروم قطعوا رأسه اولاً ثم صلبوه نعرف أن أبن كثير فى كتابه البداية والنهاية كاذب ومدلس يبث البروباجاندا الإسلامية والجميع يعرف أن  محمد رسول الإسلام صرح بالكذب وإنكار الإسلام ثم الرجوع مرة أخرى للإسلام "تقية" وقصدهم من هذه البروباجاندا هو التشبه بالمسيحين فى الإستشهاد على أسم المسيح معترفين به وعندما يعاقب العرب المسلمين إنساناً بالصلب حياً كان هذا يتم فى حالات نادره وهى: إما أن يكون نصرانياً أو مدعى النبوة أو إستهزاءاً به بصلبه على الطريقة الرومانية لصلب السيد المسيح  أو أنه ينقض الإسلام والقرآن ونذكر مثالاً فى ذلك أبن كثير فى لبداية والنهاية (‏ج/ص‏:‏ 9/383‏)‏ عن الشيخ الجعد بن درهم كان يتردد إلى وهب بن منبه وأنه كان يسأل وهباً عن صفات الله .‏ فقال له وهب يوماً‏:‏ ويلك يا جعد اقصر المسألة عن ذلك إني لأظنك من الهالكين لو لم يخبرنا الله في كتابه أن له يداً ما قلنا ذلك وأن له عيناً ما قلنا ذلك وأن له نفساً ما قلنا ذلك وأن له سمعاً ما قلنا ذلك وذكر الصفات من العلم والكلام وغير ذلك ثم لم يلبث الجعد أن صلب ثم قتل  .*
**********************************************
*إنهم يريدون صلب القمنى *
*خطبة الجمعة التى ألقاها الشيخ احمد السيسي يوم الجمعة 7 أغسطس 2009 بمسجد عباد الرحمن بسبورتنج  بسبورتنج الاسكندرية...والتى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يهاجم فيها الاعلامى محمود سعد ويصفه بالصعلوك لاستضافته الانبا بيشوى ثم يُحرض على الاقباط وينعتهم بالكفر ثم يدعو الى صلب د. سيد القمنى وتنشر منظمة الأقباط ألأحرار على النت المقطع الخاص بتحريض الشيخ العلنى فى وجود رجال أمن الدولة ضمن المصلين وبرضائهم التام ومباركتهم **وما يعنينا فى موضوعينا هنا هو**الجذور الإسلامية لتحريض الشيخ على صلب القمنى ونحيط علم القارئ المسيحى والمسلم  .. أن الصلب فى الإسلام هى عقوبة إسلامية يطلق عليها حديثاً "التمثيل بجثث الموتى" .. فالعقوبة فى الإسلام هى القتل ثم صلب جثة المقتول وإذا قرأت تاريخ أبن هشام وكتب التواريخ العربية الإسلامية ستجد قصص كثيرة عن القتل ثم صلب المقتول ةحتى جلده وهو ميت وأشهر قصة بصلب المقتولين والموتى هو ما فعلته الأسرة العباسية فى أسرة الخلفاء الأمويين فقد أخرجوا جثثهم من قبورها ووجدوا جثة الخليفة هشام عبد الملك لم تتعفن فصلبوها وأشر من هذه الحادثة أيضاً قصة صلب المسيح فى القرآن فقد قالت الآية القرآنية وما قتلوه وما صلبوه أى قتلوه أولاً ثم صلب*
*هذه المشاركة هي تسليط للضوء على مرحلة من التاريخ العربي الاسلامي ,ذلك التاريخ الذي يعتقد الجميع أنه تاريخ وردي مشرق ,ذلك التاريخ الذي يتم التعتيم عليه بشكل فظيع و الموضوع هو عن العباسيين و أفعالهم , لكنني ساكتفي حاليا بذكر ماحدث في بدء نشوء الدولة العباسية و ما فعله العباسيون بالناس و خصوصا ببني أمية (ملاحظة :كل معلومة سأذكرها في هذه المشاركة سأرفقها كالعادة و بالتفصيل الكامل بالمرجع الذي استندت اليه ) . لقد قام العباسيون بتصفية بني أمية في عملية أشبه ما تكون بالابادة الجماعية أو بالتطهير العرقي , و الأسوأ من ذلك أنهم قتلوا الكثير من الأموين و من أعوانهم بالغدر و الحيلة فقد أعطى العباسيون الكثير من الأمويين و حلفائهم الأمان ثم نكثوا بوعودهم و فتكوا بهم ,و من بين تلك الوقائع ما حدث بين أبو العباس السفاح و الأموي سليمان بن هشام بن عبد الملك, وكذلك المذبحة المروعة التي ارتكبها عبد الله بن علي (عم السفاح ) ضد تسعين من بين أمية . و لم يكتف العباسيون بذلك انما انتهكوا الحرمات فحولوا جامع دمشق (المسجد الأموي ) الى اسطبل لخيلهم و جمالهم مدة سبعين يوما , ثم قاموا بنبش قبور بني أمية دون أي اعتبار لحرمة الأموات حتى أنهم وجدوا جثة الخليفة الأموي هشام بن عبد الملك سليمة لم يتلف منها سوى أرنبة الأنف (مقدمة الأنف) فقاموا بصلب الجثة و جلدها ثم حرقها ,و قبل أن أذكر القصص بالتفصيل الممل من المراجع التاريخية المعتمدة , سأتحدث عن قصة أبو العباس السفاح و غدره بالناس بعد اعطائه الأمان لهم ,و كذلك قصة عمه عبد الله بن علي . كان سليمان بن هشام بن عبد الملك (و هو من بني أمية ) عند السفاح و قد أعطاء السفاح الأمان و أكرمه ,فدخل على السفاح رجل يدعى سديف و القى قصيدة حرض بها السفاح على بين أمية , فتراجع السفاح عن أمانه و أمر بقتل سليمان فقتل و أيضا كان عند عبد الله بن علي (عم السفاح) تسعون رجلا من بني أمية ,وقد أعطاهم الأمان و اكرمهم و دعاهم للطعام ,فدخل عليه رجل يدعى شبل و ألقى قصيدة ذكر فيها مافعله الامويون ببني هاشم آل البيت , فأمر عبد الله بن علي بقتل الرجال جميعا ,و تم قتلهم بطريقة بشعة جدا حيث تم ضربهم بالحديد على رؤوسهم و تركهم يتعذبون و يحتضرون , و أمر عبد الله بن علي بمد البسط و مفارش الطعام فوق أجساد الضحايا ليأكل , و كان يتناول طعامه و هو جالس فوق الضحايا و يسمع أنينهم و احتضارهم ( و في رواية أخرى أن الفاعل كان السفاح نفسه و الشاعر الذي حرضه على ذلك كان سديف ) . (ملاحظة للتعريف فقط : السفاح هو أبو العباس السفاح أول خليفة عباسي , عبد الله بن علي عم السفاح , مروان :هو مروان بن محمد أو مروان الجعدي أو مروان الحمار (هكذا لقبه) و هو آخر خلفاء بني أمية و قد تمت ملاحقته حتى مصر و قتله و أرسل رأسه للخليفة العباسي أبو العباس السفاح )*
***************************************************
*أمثلة لعقوبة الصلب بالإسلام *
**** فى سنة 118 هـ أبن كثير فى لبداية والنهاية (‏ج/ص‏:‏ 9/351‏)‏  تقطيع أجزاء من الجسم قبل الصلب خالد بن عبد الله القسري أمير العراق وخراسان، فأمر بعقاب *[FONT=times new roman(arabic)]*عمار بن يزيد*[/FONT]* فقطعت يده وسل لسانه ثم صلب بعد ذلك *
*---* فى سنة 156 هـ ضرب العنق ثم صلب الجثة أبن كثير فى لبداية والنهاية (‏ج/ص‏:‏ 10/123‏)‏ ظفر الهيثم بن معاوية نائب المنصور على البصرة، بعمرو بن شداد الذي كان عاملاً لإبراهيم بن محمد على فارس، فقيل‏:‏ أمر فقطعت يداه ورجلاه وضربت عنقه ثم صلب‏.‏ *
*******************************************
*خليفة سفاح ينبش القبور  *
*الدوله العباسيه التي قامت على يد مؤسسها أبو العباس السفاح أبو العباس السفاح (عبد الله بن محمد الأمام ) أبوالعباس السفاح :أربع سنين وتسعة اشهـر توفي في ذي الحجة سنة136هـ عن 32عاما  فبعد أن صعد السفاح على المنبر يوم مبايعته قال : أن الله رد علينا حقنا  وختم بنا كما أفتتح بنا قأستعدوا فأنا السفاح المبيح والثائر المبير وقد أثبت السفاح أنه أسم على مسمى فقد بدأ حكمه بقرارين يدلان على أسمه فكان القرار الأول وبلغه عصرنا هذا البيان رقم 1 فهو كان كالتالي:*
* أخراج جثث خلفاء بني أميه من قبورهم وجلدهم وصلبهم وحرق جثثهم ونثر رمادهم في الريح. فقد قال ابن الأثير في الجزء الرابع ص 333 : فنبش قبر معاويه بن ابي سفيان فلم يجدوا فيه ألا خيطآ مثل الهباء ونبش قبر يزيد بن معاويه فوجدوا فيه حطامآ كأنه الرماد ونبش قبر عبدالملك بن مروان فوجدوا جمجمته وكان لا يوجد في القبر إلا العضو بعد العضو غير هشام بن عبدالملك فإنه وجد صحيحآ لم يبل منه إلا أرنبه أنفه, فضربه بالسياط **وصلبه **وحرقه وذراه في الريح وتتبع بنو أميه من اولاد الخلفاء وغيرهم فأخذهم ولم يفلت منهم إلا رضيع أو من هرب ألى الأندلس .*
**************************
*سفاح ومجـزرة بلا رحمة*
* اما القرار الثاني فكان الصراحه عباره عن مسرحيه او مشهد حتى افلام الرعب عجزت عن تصويره لبشاعته وكان المشهد كالتالي: دخل سديف وكان شاعر على السفاح وعنده سليمان بن هشام بن عبدالملك وقد اكرمه فقال سديف: لا يغرنك ما ترى من رجال ... إن تحت الضلوع داء دويا فضع السيف وارفع السوط حتى ... لا ترى فوق ظهرها امويا ومن قراءه ماحدث حسبما ذكره ابن الاثير ان السفاح قد اكرم ضيافه سليمان بن هشام ويبالغ السفاح بتطمين سليمان بان يكرمه بالطعام والحديث الودي لكن يدخل الشاعر ويرى السفاح جالس مع ضيفه الاموي فيستنكر هذا الرفق واللين فيقوم وينشد فيقوم السفاح بقتل ضيفه . لكن مقتل سليمان بن هشام كانت البدايه او البروفه للمشهد الاكثر دمويه حتى ان عبقري الافلام المرعبه هيتشكوك لم تخطر على باله هذه الفكره . فقد ذكر ابن الاثير في كتابه الكامل ج 3 ص 333: دخل شبل بن عبدالله مولى بني هاشم وفي روايه اخرى سديف على عبدالله بن على وفي روايه اخرى السفاح وعنده من بني اميه نحو تسعين رجلآ على الطعام فأقبل عليه شبل فقال: أصبح الملك ثابت الأساس ... بالبهاليل من بني العباس طلبوا وتر هاشم فشفوها ... بعد ميل من الزمان وباس لا تلقين عبد شمس عثارا ... واقطعن كل رقله وغراس ذلها أظهر التودد منها ... وبها منكم كحر المواسى أنزلوها بحيث أنزلها الله ... بدار الهوان والإتعاس.... الى اخر القصيده فأمر بهم السفاح فضربوا بالعمد حتى قتلوا وجاء بالبساط وفرشه عليهم وجلبت الصحون فوضعن على البساط وقام الخليفه يأكل وهو يسمع أنين بعضهم حتى ماتوا جميعا.. *
***********
*---* قتل زيد بن علي - عليه السلام - يوم الجمعة في صفر سنة 122هـ بعث الحجاج بن القاسم فاستخرجوه (من قبره) على بعير قال هشام فحدثني نصر بن قابوس قال : فنظرت والله إليه حين اقبل به على جمل قد شد بالحبال وعليه قميص اصفر هروي فألقي من البعير على باب القصر فخر كأنه جبل  فأمر به فصلب بالكناسة وصلب معه معاوية بن إسحاق وزياد الهندي ونصر بن خزيمة العبسي (كتاب : مقاتل الطالبيين- ابو الفرج الاصفهاني ص 90 )  *
*********************
*السعودية والقتل ثم الصلب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*اوكالة الأنباء السعودية 30/5/2009م السعودية تنفذ عقوبة القتل ثم الصلب حتى الآن وهم يفتخرون ويقولون أنها الدولة الوحيدة التي تحكم بشرع الله وتقوم على أساسه محترمة كافة الحقوق للأفراد والجماعات وذكرت زارة الداخلية السعودية في بيان إن "أحمد بن عضيب الشملاني حكم عليه بالإعدام بعد أن أدين بخطف وقتل طفل يبلغ من العمر 11 عاما ثم قتل والده." وتحويله للمحكمة العامة التي اتخذت إجراءاً صارماً للحد من مثل هذه الجرائم وحكمت عليه بالقتل تعزيراً وذلك بقطع رأسه وصلبه أمام الناس وفي هذا حياة لأؤلي الألباب وقد حضرت الدوريات الأمنية وطوقت مكان القصاص من قبل صلاة الجمعة حيث توافد الناس الى مكان القصاص من بعد صلاة الجمعة .. لحضور تنفيذ القصاص والصلب .. وقد أغتصت الساحة بالحضور والشوارع المحيطة بها .. من المواطنيين والأجانب الذين حرصوا لحضور هذا القصاص .. نظراً لبشاعة الجرم .. ويقدر الحضور بأكثر من خمسة الآف ا .. ومازلت جثة المقتول مصلوبة .. وستسمر الى الساعة العاشرة ليلاً .. ومازال مكان الصلب مزدحماً بالحضور لرؤية ( المصلوب )  وقالت حسيبة حاج صحراوي من منظمة العفو الدولية إنه "لأمر مروع أن قطع الرؤوس وعمليات الصلب لا تزال تحدث" مضيفة ان نحو 102 من الاشخاص اعدموا في السعودية العام الحالي. *
*الرياض 1 صفر 1428 هـ الموافق 19 فبراير 2007 م واس أصدرت وزارة الداخلية اليوم بياناً حول تنفيذ حكم القتل حداً بحق أربعة جناة فيما يلي نصه .. قال الله تعالى // انما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا وتقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض ذلك لهم خزي في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم // 0 أقدم كل من 1 / فيكتار كوريا 2 / رانجيد سيلفا 3 / سانتايوشيا كومار 4 / شارميلا سانغريت كومارا / سيرلانكيي الجنسية / على تشكيل مجموعة اجرامية بالسطو والسلب وقاموا بالسطو على عدد من الشركات ومحلات العمالة وتهديد المحاسبين والعمال بالسلاح الناري واطلاق النار على بعضهم واصابتهم وتربيط المجنى عليهم وسلب المبالغ المالية التي بحوزتهم كما قاموا باشهار السلاح على احد المواطنين واطلاق النار عليه والإستيلاء على سيارته والهرب بها وبفضل من الله وتوفيقه تمكنت سلطات الأمن من القبض عليهم وأسفر التحقيق معهم عن توجيه الإتهام اليهم بإرتكاب تلك الجرائم وبإحالتهم الى المحكمة العامة صدر بحقهم صك شرعي وصدق من محكمة التمييز ومن مجلس القضاء الأعلى بهيئته الدائمة متضمناً ثبوت ان عمل المذكورين بالغ الخطورة وجرأتهم فساد عظيم وهو من الحرابة لله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن السعي في الأرض فساداً والحكم بقتلهم وصلبهم وصدر أمر سام يقضي بإنفاذ ما تقررشرعاً وصدق من مرجعه بحق الجناة المذكورين . *
**************************************************************************************************
*(1) هو: الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن عقيل بن عبدالله بن عبدالكريم آل عقيل. مولده: ولد الشيخ عبدالله في مدينة عنيزة عام 1335 هـ. تعلمه وشيوخه: نشأ في كنف والده الشيخ عبدالعزيز العقيل، الذي يعتبر من رجالات عنيزة المشهورين، ومن أدبائها وشعرائها، فكان والده هو معلمه الأول. وقد هيأ الله -عز وجل- للشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل بيت علم، فإلى جانب والده الشيخ عبدالعزيز، فإن أخاه الأكبر هو الشيخ عقيل بن عبدالعزيز وهو من حملة العلم، وكان قاضيًا لمدينة العارضة في منطقة جيران جنوبي المملكة، كما أن عمه هو الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عقيل الذي عين قاضيًا لمدينة جازان. درس الشيخ عبدالله العلوم الأولية في مدرسة الأستاذ ابن صالح، ثم في مدرسة الداعية المصلح الشيخ عبدالله القرعاوي. حفظ الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل القرآن الكريم، وعددًا من المتون التي كان طلبة العلم يحفظونها في ذلك الوقت ويتدارسونها، مثل: عمدة الحديث، ومتن زاد المستقنع، وألفية ابن مالك في النحو... وغيرها. وبعد اجتيازه لهذه المرحلة -بتفوق- التحق بحلقات شيخ عنيزة وعلّامة القصيم الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي -رحمه الله- وقد لازمه ملازمة تامة؛ فتعلم عليه القرآن الكريم، والتفسير، والتوحيد، والحديث، والفقه، واللغة ... وغيرها. كما استفاد الشيخ عبدالله من مشايخ عنيزة الموجودين في ذلك الوقت مثل: الشيخ المحدث المعمر علي بن ناصر أبو وادي؛ فقرأ عليه: الصحيحين، والسنن، ومسند أحمد، ومشكاة المصابيح، وأخذ عنه الإجازة بها بسنده العالي عن شيخه محدّث الهند نذير حسين (ت 1299هـ) . وفي الوقت الذي عمل فيه الشيخ عبدالله قاضيًا في مدينة الرياض لم يأل الشيخ جهدا في الاستفادة من سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ -رحمه الله- فلازمه واستفاد منه علميا؛ حيث انضم إلى حلقاته التي كان يعقدها في فنون العلم المتعددة. كما استفاد الشيخ عبدالله من سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم أثناء العمل معه عضوًا في دار الإفتاء لمدة خمسة عشر عامًا؛ فاستفاد من أخلاقه، وحسن تدبيره، وسياسته مع الناس. واستفاد الشيخ عبدالله -أيضًا- من العلماء الأجلاء الوافدين لمدينة الرياض للتدريس في كلية الشريعة، أمثال الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب أضواء البيان (ت: 1393هـ) ، والشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي (ت: 1415هـ) وغيرهما. وظائفه العملية: اختير الشيخ عبدالله وهو في مطلع شبابه -في عام 1353هـ - مع المشايخ الذين أمر الملك عبدالعزيز بابتعاثهم قضاة ومرشدين في منطقة جيزان، فكان نصيب الشيخ عبدالله مع عمه الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عقيل -قاضي جازان- أن عمل ملازمًا وكاتبًا، مع ما كان يقوم به من الإمامة، والخطابة، والحسبة، والوعظ، والتدريس. وفي تلك الفترة وأثناء مكوثه في جازان خرج مع الهيئة التي قامت بتحديد الحدود بين المملكة واليمن، حيث ظلت تتجول بين الحدود والقبائل الحدودية بضعة أشهر من سنة 1355هـ. وفي عام 1357هـ رجع الشيخ عبدالله إلى وطنه عنيزة، ولازم شيخه ابن سعدي مرة أخرى بحضور دروسه ومحاضراته حتى عام 1358هـ، حيث جاءت برقية من الملك عبدالعزيز لأمير عنيزة بتعيين الشيخ لرئاسة محكمة جازان خلفا لعمه عبدالرحمن، فاعتذر الشيخ عن ذلك؛ فلم يقبل عذره، فاقترح على الشيخ عمر بن سليم التوسط بنقل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالله التويجري من أبو عريش إلى جازان، ويكون هو في أبو عريش، فهي أصغر حجمًا وأخف عملًا، فراقت هذه الفكرة للشيخ عمر بن سليم؛ فكتب للملك عبدالعزيز، الذي أصدر أوامره بذلك. ومن ثَمَّ سافر الشيخ عبدالله إلى أبوعريش مباشرًا عمله الجديد في محكمتها مع القيام بالتدريس والوعظ، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وكان ذلك في رمضان من سنة 1358هـ. وفي سنة 1359هـ نقل الشيخ عبدالله إلى محكمة فرسان، لكنه لم يدم هناك طويلا، فما لبث أن أعيد إلى محكمة أبو عريش مرة أخرى ليمكث فيها قاضيا مدة خمس سنوات متتالية. وفي رمضان سنة 1365هـ نقل الشيخ بأمر من الملك عبدالعزيز إلى محكمة الخرج، وذلك باقتراح من الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، ولم يدم مكوث الشيخ عبدالله في محكمة الخرج إلا قرابة السنة، حيث تم نقله إلى المحكمة الكبرى في الرياض، وقد كان ذلك في شوال سنة 1366هـ. ظل الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل قاضيا في الرياض حتى سنة (1370هـ) ، إلى أن أمر الملك عبدالعزيز بنقله قاضيا لعنيزة مسقط رأسه، ومقر شيخه عبدالرحمن بن سعدي، حيث لم يمنعه موقعه -وهو قاضي عنيزة- من متابعة دروسه العلمية، والاستفادة منه طيلة المدة التي مكث فيها: بعنيزة. وقد أشرف خلال هذه الفترة على إنشاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في مدينة عنيزة. وقد ظل الشيخ قاضيًا لعنيزة حتى سنة 1375هـ. وفي تلك الأثناء افتتحت دار الإفتاء في الرياض برئاسة سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، وعين الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل عضوًا فيها بأمر الملك سعود وباشر عمله في رمضان سنة 1375هـ. وكان تعيين الشيخ في دار الإفتاء فرصة عظيمة له لملازمة العلامة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، والاستمرار في الاستفادة منه. وأثناء عمل الشيخ عبدالله في دار الإفتاء أصدر مجموعة من العلماء برئاسة سماحة المفتي الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم صحيفة إسلامية سميت بالدعوة، وكان فيها صفحة للفتاوى، تولى الإجابة عليها أَوَّلَ أمرِها سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم، ثم وكّل للشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل تحريرها، والإجابة على الفتاوى التي تَرِدُ من القراء، وقد كان من نتاجها هذه الفتاوى التي تطبع لأول مرة. وبعد وفاة سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ -رئيس القضاة- أمر الملك فيصل بتشكيل لجنة للنظر في المعاملات الموجودة في مكتبه؛ كرئيس للقضاة فترأس الشيخ عبدالله تلك اللجنة، التي سميت اللجنة العلمية. وقد ضمت في عضويتها كلاً من الشيخ محمد بن عودة، والشيخ راشد بن خنين، والشيخ عبدالله بن منيع، والشيخ عمر المترك. وما إن أنهت اللجنة العلمية أعمالها حتى انتقل الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل- في عام 1391هـ - بأمر من الملك فيصل إلى عضوية هيئة التمييز، بمعية كل من الشيخ محمد بن جبير، والشيخ محمد البواردي، والشيخ صالح بن غصون، والشيخ محمد بن سليم، ورئيسهم الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن ناصر الرشيد. وفي عام 1392هـ تشكلت الهيئة القضائية العليا برئاسة الشيخ محمد ابن جبير، وعضوية الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل، والشيخ عبدالمجيد بن حسن، والشيخ صالح اللحيدان، والشيخ غنيم المبارك. ومن الهيئة القضائية العليا انتقل عمل الشيخ إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى الذي تشكل برئاسة وزير العدل في ذلك الوقت الشيخ محمد الحركان، حيث تعين فيه الشيخ عبدالله عضوًا، إضافة إلى عضويته في الهيئة الدائمة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، وذلك في أواخر عام 1392هـ. ثم عين الشيخ رئيسا للهيئة الدائمة في مجلس القضاء الأعلى إثر انتقال الشيخ محمد الحركان إلى رابطة العالم الإسلامي، وتعيين الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد خلفًا له في رئاسة المجلس، كما كان الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل يترأس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء نيابة عن الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد أيام انتدابه، وأيام سفره للعلاج. وقد اختير الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل لعضوية مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى إبّان إنشائه في سنة 1387هــ، واستمر في عضويته إلى جانب أعماله التي تقلدها حتى بلغ السن النظامي للتقاعد في سنة 1405هـ. ولم يكن التقاعد عن العمل الوظيفي تقاعدًا عن الأعمال عند الشيخ عبدالله، فها هو يترأس الهيئة الشرعية التي أنشئت للنظر في معاملات شركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار، ومن ثم تصحيح معاملاتها بما يوافق الشريعة، وكانت اللجنة تضم في عضويتها كُلًّا من الشيخ صالح الحصين -نائبًا للرئيس- والشيخ مصطفى الزرقاء، والشيخ عبدالله بن بسام، والشيخ عبدالله بن منيع، والشيخ يوسف القرضاوي. وقد تولى أمانة هذه اللجنة الشيخ عبدالرحمن ابن الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل. ولما عرض على هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة موضوع تحديد حرم المدينة النبوية، رأى المجلس الاكتفاء بقرار اللجنة العلمية الأسبق المؤيَّد من سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم، والتي كان الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل مندوبا عنه فيها، وقد رأى مجلس كبار العلماء تشكيل لجنة جديدة لتعيين الحدود على الطبيعة تضم -بالإضافة إلى الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل- كلًّا من الشيخ عبدالله البسام، والشيخ عبدالله بن منيع، والشيخ عطية محمد سالم، والشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري، والسيد حبيب محمود أحمد، وقد تولى الشيخ عبدالله رئاسة هذه اللجنة، كما تولى سكرتارية اللجنة الشيخ عبدالرحمن ابن الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل. وقد فرَّغ الشيخ عبدالله نفسه -منذ أن تقاعد عن العمل الرسمي- للعلم وأهله وطلبته، فلا تكاد تجده إلا مشغولًا بالعلم تعلمًا وتعليمًا، بالإضافة إلى إجابة المستفتين حضوريًّا وعلى الهاتف*
*************************


ا*تهامات أمريكية للإخوان بمحاولة قتل فتاة متنصرة *
*اليوم السابع الثلاثاء، 1 سبتمبر 2009 *
*قضية الطفلة الأمريكية المتنصرة تثير جدلا واسعا (واشنطن) وكالة أنباء (أمريكا إن أرابيك) *http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20*قال محامى الطفلة التى تركت الإسلام مؤخرا ويسعى والداها لاستردادها، إنها ستكون فى خطر إذا عادت لوالدها بسبب صلات للوالدين بمسجد ادعى أنه مرتبط بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحركة حماس فى فلسطين والشيخ المصرى المعروف الدكتور صلاح سلطان. حيث قدم محامى الفتاة واسمه، جون ستيمبرجر، مذكرة من 35 صفحة للمحكمة، تمكنت وكالة أنباء أمريكا إن أرابيك من الحصول على نسخة منها، يطلب فيها عدم رد الفتاة المتنصرة، رفقة بارى، وعمرها 17 عاما، لأبيها محمد بارى، وأمها عائشة بارى، لصلات لهما بمركز إسلامى اسمه "مركز النور الإسلامى" بمدينة كولومبس، أوهايو. وادعى المحامى، وهو مسيحى محافظ، أن إمام المسجد واسمه الدكتور هانى صقر يعد "أحد قادة الإخوان المسلمين فى أمريكا الشمالية". ووصف ستيمبرجر منظمة الإخوان المسلمين بأنها "منظمة دولية مسئولة عن ولادة كل منظمة إرهابية إسلامية تقريبا فى العالم، بما فى ذلك تنظيم القاعدة". وقال المحامى فى نص مذكرته التى حصلت عليها حصريا وكالة أنباء أمريكا إن أرابيك، إن حركة الإخوان المسلمين لها "طبيعة سرية خاصة، ومنها على سبيل المثال أنها تصدر تعليمات لأعضائها بإخفاء معتقداتهم عن الغرباء". وادعى المحامى الذى طلب أن تكون الفتاة المراهقة تحت حماية ولاية فلوريدا حتى بلوغها سن 18 عاما، أن الشيخ هانى صقر كان يشرف على تمويل من أمريكا لحركة حماس فى فلسطين. ونقلت محطة فوكس نيوز الإخبارية الأمريكية، على لسان حال المحافظين والمتدينين فى أمريكا، والتى تروج للقضية بكثافة فى الولايات المتحدة، عن المحامى قوله إن المركز الإسلامى مرتبط كذلك بالدكتور المصرى صلاح سلطان. وقال المحامى عنه، وفق المذكرة التى حصلت عليها وكالة أنباء أمريكا إن أرابيك، "إنه رجل دين تم تصويره مع قادة إرهابيين تم تسميتهم كذلك من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية". وادعى محامى الفتاة المتنصرة أن صلاح سلطان قد قال فى سيرته الذاتية (السى فى) أنه "يريد أن يحيا سعيدا ويموت شهيدا"، وهو ما اعتبره المحامى تحريضا على الإرهاب. وادعت محطة فوكس نيوز التى كررت الخبر على مدار اليوم، الثلاثاء، أن أعضاء فى حركة حماس كانوا يقومون بزيارة للمسجد لإلقاء الخطب فيه. وكانت قضية الطفلة المسلمة المتنصرة فى الولايات المتحدة والمثيرة للجدل قد دخلت منعطفا جديدا بعد دخول قيادات جمهورية ومحافظة على الخط باتهام مسلمى أمريكا فى مدينتها بالتطرف، واتهام والدى الفتاة بالقرب من دوائر "عملاء تنظيم القاعدة" فى الولايات المتحدة. يذكر أن محكمة بولاية فلوريدا تنظر فى قضية مطالبة محمد بارى، باستعادة ابنته رفقة إلى حضانته بعد هروبها للإقامة مع قس أمريكى وزوجته قاما بتنصيرها عبر موقع الفيس بوك الاجتماعى، حينما كان عمرها 13 عاما. وفى الالتماس الذى قدمه ستيمبرجر بصفته محاميا إلى محكمة الأحداث بولاية فلوريدا طالب بعدم إعادتها إلى أسرتها، متهما والديها والجالية المسلمة فى كولومبس بالتطرف. وكانت رفقة بارى قد اتهمت والدها على محطة "دبليو إف تى فى" التليفزيونية الأمريكية بأنه يسعى لقتلها كنوع من "قتل الشرف، بسبب تحولها للمسيحية." ويذكر أيضا أن رفقة كانت قد عقدت صداقة مع كنيسة أورلاندو بولاية فلوريدا على موقع "فيس بوك"، ثم تعرفت على القس بليك لورينز من كنيسة "الثورة العالمية" وزوجته، وهى منصرة أيضا، من خلال إحدى مجموعات الصلاة التابعة للكنيسة على موقع فيس بوك الاجتماعى الشهير. وقال القس لورينز إن رفقة تحولت من الإسلام إلى المسيحية على يديه بشكل سرى منذ أربعة أعوام، عندما كان عمرها 13 عاما، ولكن لم يعرف أحد بتحولها إلى المسيحية مؤخرا. هذا وقد أمر القاضى دانيال داوسون الذى نظر القضية بإبقاء رفقة فى ولاية فلوريدا، وعدم إعادتها إلى أوهايو حتى موعد الجلسة القادمة فى 3 سبتمبر القادم، كما أمر بالتحقيق فى مزاعم الفتاة بتعرضها للإساءة على أيدى والديها. وقد قوبل القرار بارتياح كبير فى أوساط الجمهوريين والمحافظين، الذين اعتبروا قرار القاضى نصرا فى قضيتهم ضد أسرة الطفلة باري. وقال زعيم الأغلبية الجمهورية فى مجلس نواب ولاية فلوريدا فى بيان إن حكم القاضى أنقذ رفقة من "مصير لا يمكن تصوره". هذا وقد أخذت القضية أبعادا كبيرة فى أمريكا مع تضافر جهود الكثير من الكنائس والمحافظين ووسائل إعلام متدينة لمناصرة تَحول الفتاة المراهقة إلى المسيحية. حيث أطلق نشطاء محافظون حملة على الإنترنت تطالب بإرسال خطابات لحاكم ولاية فلوريدا للضغط عليه من أجل إبقاء رفقة فى فلوريدا، والتدخل لعدم السماح بعودتها إلى أوهايو لإنقاذها من "قتل الشرف" بحسب منظمى الحملة. كما أطلق العديد من النشطاء اليمينيين حملات لدعم رفقة على موقع فيس بوك الأمريكى. *
**************************************
*لسؤال:  هل مات عيسى عليه السلام على الصليب؟ المفتي:  عبدالله بن عبد العزيز العقيل  (1) الإجابة: المسيح عليه السلام قد صانه الله وحماه؛ فلم يقتل، ولم يصلب، وإنما قتل وصلب المشبه به؛ وذلك أنه عليه السلام لما قصد منه أعداؤه من اليهود مقصد السوء، وقاه الله كيدهم، ورفعه عنهم إلى السماء، وألقى شبهه على رجل من الحواريين فأمسكوه وقتلوه، وصلبوه؛ بناء منهم على أنه المسيح عليه السلام، قال الله تعالى في حق اليهود: {فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِم بِآيَاتِ الله وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ الله عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً * وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا * وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ الله وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ الله إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ الله عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا * وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا} (سورة النساء: الآيات (155- 159). 2 - سورة آل عمران: الآية (55). فمن تأمل هذه الآيات عرف كذب اليهود بدعواهم قتله وصلبه، ولكنهم هموا بقتله، وعزموا عليه، وحاصروه ومن معه في البيت، فأنقذه الله من كيدهم، ورفعه إليه، وألقى شبهه على واحد من أصحابه. وتأمل قوله تعالى: {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ}، تجد ذلك صريحا. وقد صرح المفسرون والمحدثون والمؤرخون بمعنى ما ذكرنا: قال ابن كثير: قال الحسن البصري ومحمد بن إسحاق: كان يوجد في زمن عيسى ملك اسمه: داود بن نورا، فلما سمع بخبر عيسى أمر بقتله وصلبه، فحصروه في بيت المقدس، وذلك عشية الجمعة ليلة السبت، فلما حان وقت دخولهم، ألقي شبهه على بعض أصحابه الحاضرين عنده، ورفع عيسى من روزنة ذلك البيت إلى السماء، وأهل البيت ينظرون، ودخل الشرطة، فوجدوا ذلك الشاب الذي ألقي عليه شبهه، فأخذوه ظانين أنه عيسى فصلبوه، ووضعوا الشوك على رأسه إهانة له، وسَلَّم لليهود عامةُ النصارى الذين لم يشاهدوا ما كان من أمر عيسى أنه صلب، وضلوا بسبب ذلك ضلالا مبينا، وقال الله تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ الله يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ} (سورة آل عمران: الآية (55) الآيات. ففي هذه الآيات أن الله وعده بأنه سيتوفاه ويرفعه إليه ويطهره من الذين كفروا، وقد صدق الله وعده، وهو لا يخلف الميعاد. وهذه الوفاة هي: النوم كما قاله غير واحد من العلماء، وقيل: إنه نزل عليه النوم حينما رفع. والنوم يعبر عنه بالوفاة، قال تعالى: {الله يَتَوَفَّى الأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى} ( سورة الزمر: الآية (42). ومما يدل على أنه رفع إلى السماء وأنه ينزل في آخر الزمان إلى الأرض فيقاتل الدجال، ما قاله ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ} (سورة النساء: الآية (159) أي: بعد نزوله إلى الأرض في آخر الزمان قبل قيام الساعة، فإنه ينزل ويقتل الخنزير، ويكسر الصليب، ويضع الجزية، ولا يقبل إلا الإسلام، وتصير الملل في ذلك الوقت ملة واحدة، وهي ملة الإسلام الحنيفية دين إبراهيم، فلا يبقى أحد من أهل الكتاب إلا آمن به، وقيل: بل اليهود خاصة، وقال الحسن على هذه الآية: {وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ}، قال: قبل موت عيسى، والله إنه لحيّ الآن عند الله. وأصح ما قيل في تفسير هذه الآيات ما قاله ابن جرير رحمه الله: إنه لا يبقى أحد من أهل الكتاب بعد نزول عيسى عليه السلام إلا آمن به قبل موته عليه السلام، فيكون الضمير عائدا إلى عيسى. ثم ساق الأحاديث الواردة في هذا، ومنها: ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "والذي نفسي بيده ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن مريم حكما عدلا، فيكسر الصليب، ويقتل الخنزير، ويضع الجزية، ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد، حتى تكون السجدة خيرا من الدنيا وما فيها" (البخاري (3448)، ومسلم (155).. وليس فيما ذكر من كذب اليهود بقتل عيسى عليه السلام ما يدل على براءتهم من إثم قتله، وارتكاب جريمة اغتياله عليه السلام، فإنهم وإن لم يقتلوه بالفعل إلا أنهم صمموا على قتله، وبذلوا كل ما يستطيعون، وعملوا مع من ألقي عليه شبهه، من قتله وصلبه وصفعه وإلقاء الشوك عليه، وغير ذلك من الأشياء التي عملوها ظانين أنه عيسى عليه السلام، ثم صاروا يفتخرون بقتله، فقد باءوا بإثم قتله بلا شك. ومما يدل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار"، قيل: يا رسول الله، هذا القاتل فما بال المقتول؟ قال: "إنه كان حريصا على قتل صاحبه" ( البخاري  (31)، ومسلم (2888) من حديث أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه). فكيف يستسيغ أحد أن يبرئ اليهود من إثم قتل المسيح عليه السلام مع هذا الحديث الصريح وغيره من الأدلة، وهم لم يقتلوا الذي ألقي عليه شبهه إلا على أنه هو. وكل من عرف اليهود عرف أنهم أعداء الله، وأعداء لرسله، وأعداء للمسلمين، بل أعداء للنصارى. والله المستعان.*


المصدر :  http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_7183.htm


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

الصليب

كلمة صليب staurov تدل على أداة التعذيب والعقاب و الإعدام المصنوعة من عمود خشبي يعلق عليه الشخص حتى يموت من الجوع والإجهاد
ترد كلمة صليب 28 مرة في العهد الجديد (خلال 27 ايه)

 بينما ترد الفعل منها 46 مرة. 

ولم يكن الصليب وسيلة للإعدام في العهد القديم (وكلمة "يصلب" ومشتقاتها في سفر أستير 5: 14، 7: 9و 10 معناها "يشنق" أو "يعلق") إذكانت وسيلة الإعدام هي الرجم. ولكن كان يمكن أن تعلق الجثث (بعد الإعدام رجماً) على خشبة لتكون عبرة (تث 21: 22و 23، يش 10: 26). وكانت من تُعلق جثته يعتبر ملعوناً من الله، ومن هنا يقول الرسول بولس أن المسيح" صار لعنة لأجلنا" لأنه علق على خشبة الصليب (غل 3: 13) كما كان يجب إلي تبيت جثة المعلق على الخشبة بل كان يجب أن تُدفن في نفس إليوم (تث 21: 23، انظر يو 19: 31). ومن هنا جاء التعبير عن صليب المسيح بأنه "خشبة" (أع 5: 30، 10: 39، 13: 29، 1 بط 2: 24) رمزا للإذلال والعار.

تاريخه

وكان الصليب في البداية عبارة عن "خازوق" يعدم عليه المجرم، أو مجرد عمود يعلق عليه المجرم حتى يموت من الجوع والإجهاد


 ثم تطور على مراحل حتى أصبح في عهد الرومان عموداً تثبت في طرفه الاعلى خشبة مستعرضة فيصبح على شكل حرف “T” أو قبل النهاية العليا بقليل، وهو الشكل المألوف للصليب والذي يعرف باسم الصليب اللاتينى. 


وقد تكون الخشبتان المتقاطعتأن متساويتين، وهو الصليب إليونأني،

 أو أن يكون الصليب على شكل حرف “X” ويعرف باسم صليب القديس أندراوس،



 وقد استخدم هذا الشكل للصليب في العصور الرومانية المتأخرة.

 

وقد بدأ استخدام الصليب وسيلة للإعدام في الشرق، فقد استخدمه الإسكندر الأكبر نقلا عن الفرس، الذين يغلب أنهم أخذوه عن الخازوق الذي كان يستخدمه الإشوريون. واستعار الرومان الفكرة من قرطاج التي أخذته عن الفينيقيين.

 

وقد قصر الرومان الإعدام بالصلب على العبيد عقاباً لإشنع الجرائم، وعلى الثوار من أهل الولايات. وقلما كان يستخدم الصليب لإعدام مواطن روماني (كما يذكر شيشرون). وفي هذا تفسير لما يرويه التاريخ من أن بولس الرسول (كمواطن روماني) أُعدم بقطع رأسه. أما بطرس (غير روماني) فأُعدم مصلوباً.

 

وبعد صدور الحكم على المجرم بالصلب، كأنت العادة أن يُجلد عارياً بسوط من الجلد من جملة فروع يُثبت فيها قطع من المعدن أو العظام لتزيد من فعاليتها في التغذيب، 

ثم يُجبر المحكوم عليه على حمل صليبه إلى الموقع الذي سينفذ فيه الإعدام. وكان يجري ذلك عادة خارج المدينة.


 وكان يسير أمامه شخص يحمل لوحة عليها التهمة التي حُكم عليه من أجلها أو قد تُعلَّق هذه اللوحة في رقبة المجرم بينما هو يحمل صليبه على كتفيه.
وكان المحكوم عليه يطرح أرضاً فوق الصليب، وتربط يداه أو ذراعاه، أو تسمران إلى الصليب. كما كانت تربط قدماه أو تُسمران. 



ثم كان الصليب يرفع بمن عليه لكي يثبت رأسياً في حفرة في الأرض بحيث لا تلامس القدمان الأرض، ولكن ليس بالارتفاع الكبير الذي يبدو عادة في الصور . 


وكان ثقل الجسم يرتكز -بالقدمين أو بالعجز- على قطعة بارزة مثبَّة بالقائم الرأسى للصليب حتى لا يتعلق الجسم بثقله كله على الذراعين المسمرين، مما يجعل عضلات الصدر مشدودة، فيمتنع التنفس ويموت المحكوم عليه مختنقاً بعد لحظات قليلة من تعليقه وعندما كان الحراس يرون أن المجرم قد تحمل من العذاب ما يكفي كانوا يكسرون ساقيه حتى لا يرتكز بقدميه على الخشبة البارزة ويصبح الجسم كله معلقاً على الذراعين فيتعذر التنفس



 فيختنق المحكوم عليه ويموت كما حدث مع اللصين اللذين صلبا مع الرب يسوع. أما عندما جاء العسكر إلى يسوع لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات ولكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبيه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء (يو 19: 33 و34) للتأكد من موته حتى يمكن أنزال الجسد، كما طلب اليهود من بيلاطس (يو 19: 31).

 

ويبدو أن طريقة الصلب كانت تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى في الامبراطورية الرومانية الواسعة. ويبدو أن العملية كانت من القسوة والفظاعة حتى استنكف كُتَّاب ذلك العصر من إعطاء وصف تفصيلى لها، فكانت تعتبر من أقصى وأبشع وسائل العقاب. ولكن الرب وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب ( في 2: .

 

ويذكر المؤرخون المعاصرون أن الصلب كان أقسى اشكال الإعدام. ولا يصف البشيرون آلام المسيح الجسدية بالتفصيل، بل يكتفون بالقول "صلبوه". وقد رفض المسيح أن يأخذ أي مسكن لآلامه (مت 27: 34).


ولم يكن اهتمام كتبة العهد الجديد، بصليب المسيح ينصب – أساساً- على الناحية التاريخية، بل على الناحية المعنوية الكفارية الأبدية لموت الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله. وتستخدم كلمة "الصليب" تعبيراً موجزاً عن أنجيل الخلاص عن أن يسوع المسيح قد "مات لأجل خطايانا"، فكانت الكرازة بالأنجيل تتركز في كلمة "الصليب" أو "بالمسيح يسوع وإياه مصلوباً" (1 كو 1: 17 و18، 2 : 2)،


 ولذلك يفتخر الرسول بولس "بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح" (غل 6: 14)، فكلمة الصليب هنا تعني كل عمل الفداء الذي أكمله الرب يسوع المسيح بموته الكفارى.

 

كما أن كلمة "الصليب" هي كلمة "المصالحة" (2 كو 5: 19)، فقد صالح الله إليهود والامم في جسد واحد بالصليب قاتلاً العداوة به " (أف 2: 14 –16)، بل صالح "الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" (كو 1: 20 ) ، "إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه بالصليب إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين إشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه" (كو 2: 14 و15).


والصليب في العهد الجديد – يرمز إلى العار والاتضاع، ولكن فيه تتجلى "قوة الله وحكمة الله " (1 كو 1: 24). لقد استخدمته روما ليس كآلة للتعذيب والإعدام فحسب، ولكن كرمز للخزى والعار إذكان يُعدم عليه أحط المجرمين، فكان الصليب لليهود عثرة لأنه رمز اللعنة (تث 21: 23، غل 3: 13) وهذا هو الموت الذي ماته المسيح، فقد "احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى" (عب 12 : 2) وكانت آخر درجة في سلم اتضاع المسيح أنه "أطاع حتى الموت ، موت الصليب" ( في 2: لهذا كان الصليب "حجر عثرة " لليهود (1 كو 1 : 23 انظر أيضاً غل 5 : 11).
وكان مشهد حمل المحكوم عليه للصليب أمراً مالوفاً عند من خاطبهم المسيح ثلاث مرات بأن طريق التلمذة له هي "حمل الصليب" (مت 10: 38، مرقس 8 : 34، لو 14 : 27) أي حمل الخزي والإهانة من أجل اسمه.


رموز الصليب في العهد القديم " باختصار "


الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

طريقة الصلب

يمكننا أن نتعرف عليها عن طريق الاكتشافات الأثرية فقد كشف فريق من الأثريين صيف 1968 عن أربعة قبور يهودية في "رأس المصارف" بالقرب من القدس، وكان أحدها يحتوي على صندوق به هيكل عظمي لشاب توفي مصلوبا ويرجع تاريخه إلى ما بين 7 ، 66 ميلادي . كما تدل عليه الأواني الفخارية من عصر الهيرودسيين التي وجدت في القبر ومنقوش على الصندوق اسم "يوحانان". وقد أُجريت أبحاث دقيقة عن أسباب وطبيعة موته، مما قد يلقي بعض الضوء على كيفية صلب يسوع المسيح.
كان ذراعا الرجل مسمرتين إلى خشبة الصليب. والأرجح أن ثقل الجسم كان يرتكز عند العجز على قطعة من الخشب بارزة مثبتة إلى قائم الصليب. وكانت الساقين منحنيتين عند الركبتين إلى الخلف، والكاحلان مثبتين بمسمار واحد إلى قائم الصليب. وقد ثبت من شظية وجدت من بقايا الصليب، أنه كان مصنوعاً من خشب الزيتون. وكانت الساقين مكسورتين بضربة عنيفة مثلما حدث مع اللصين اللذين صلبا مع يسوع (يو 19: 32).
ويبدو أن طريقة الصلب كانت تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى في الإمبراطورية الرومانية الواسعة. ويبدو أن العملية كانت من القسوة والفظاعة حتى استنكف كُتَّاب ذلك العصر من إعطاء وصف تفصيلي لها، فكانت تعتبر من أقصى وأبشع وسائل العقاب. ولكن الرب وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب ( في 2: . (1)

عيد الصليب وقصته



يقع عيد الصليب كل عام في 14 أيلول/سبتمبر .
تاريخ
تم الكشف علي الصليب المجيد , بمعرفة الملكة القديسة هيلانة , أم الإمبراطور قسطنطين وكان ذلك في عام326 لميلاد المسيح
اشتاقت الملكة هيلانـة ( 247 – 327 ) إلي أن تعرف مصير الصليب المقـدس , الذي صلب عليه المسيح له المجد , وقيل أنها رأت في منامها حلماً , أنبأها بأنها هي التي ستكشف عن الصليب وقد شجعها ابنها الإمبراطور قسطنطين , علي رحلتها إلي الأراضي المقدسة , وأرسل معها قوة من الجند قوامها ثلاثة آلاف جندي ليكونوا في خدمتها , وتحت طلبها , هناك في أورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف المدينة , البالغ من العمر ثمانين عاماً وأبدت له وللشعب رغبتها , فأرشدها إلي رجل طاعن في السن , من أشراف اليهود ويسمي يهوذا , وكان خبيراً بالتاريخ والأحداث , والأشخاص , وبالأماكن فاستحضرته الملكة وسألته عن صليب المسيح فأنكر في مبدأ الأمر , معرفته به , وبمكانه فلما شددت عليه الطلب وهددته ثم توعدته إن لم يكاشفها بالحقيقة , فاضطر إلي أن يرشدها إلي الموضع الحقيقي للصليب , وهو كوم الجلجثة , وهو بعينه المكان الذي تقوم علية الآن كنيسة القيامة بالقدس القديمة
أمرت الملكة هيلانة في الحال بإزالة التل , فانكشفت المغارة وعثروا فيها علي ثلاثة صلبان , وكان لابد لهم أن يتوقعوا أن تكون الصلبان الثلاثة : هي صليب المسيح يسوع , وصليب اللص الذي صلب عن يمينه , وصليب اللص الذي صلب عن يساره وقد عثروا كذلك علي المسامير , وعلي بعض أدوات الصلب , كما عثروا علي اللوحة التي كانت موضوعة فوق صليب المخلص , ومكتوب عليها – يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود – ويبدو أن هذه الصلبان الثلاثة كانت في حجم واحد , وشكل واحد , أو متشابهة , حتى أن الملكة ومن معها عجزوا عن التعرف علي صليب المسيح يسوع من بينها ويروي المؤرخ زوسيموس وكذلك المؤرخ روفينوس في كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة أن الملكة استطاعت بمشورة الأسقف مكاريوس , أن تميز صليب المسيح 0 بعد أن وضعت الصلبان الثلاثة , الواحد بعد الآخر , علي جثمان رجل ميت , فحدثت المعجزة وقام الميت علي الفور عندما لمسة صليب المسيح فأحنت الملكة رأسها إكراماً , وتكريماً للصليب المقدس , وغلفته بالذهب الخالص , ولفته بالحرير , ووضعته في خزانة من الفضة في أورشليم وشهد بذلك أيضاً أمبروسيوس رئيس أساقفة ميلانو في سنة (340 – 397م ) والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم وغيرها من أباء الكنيسة
ثم أنشأت الملكة هيلانة علي مغارة الصليب , والقبر كنيسة القيامة , ووضعت فيها الصليب المجيد وأرسلت إلي القديس أثناسيوس ليدشن الكنيسة فذهب ودشنها في احتفال عظيم عام 328 للميلاد , ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة في كنيسة القيامة إلي الآن , ويراها كل من يزور الأماكن المقدسة
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: †††منتدى يسوع بيحبنا††† *[الروابط تعرض للاعضاء فقط يرجى الدخول او تسجيل عضويه جديدهللتسجيل اضغط هنا]*

توزيع خشبة الصليب في أنحاء العالم
أمر الملك قسطنطين بتوزيع خشبة الصليب المقدس , علي كافة كنائس العالم آنذاك , وقد احتفظت كنيسة القسطنطينية بالجزء المتبقي , في حين حصلت كنيسة روما علي قطعة كبيرة منه وذكر القديس كيرلس بطريرك أورشليم في كتابه (مواعظ التعليم المسيحي) أن أساقفة أورشليم كانوا يوزعون من عود الصليب المقدس علي كبار الزائرين , حتى أن الدنيا امتلأت من أجزاء الصليب في زمن قليل ومع ذلك لم ينقص منه شيء , بسبب النشوء والنمو , وبسبب القوة التي اكتسبها من جسد الرب يسوع الإلهي الذي علق فوقه

 

 

اختفاء الصليب

1- سقوطه في يد الفرس
وظل الصليب قائماً في كنيسة القيامة , إلي أن أستولي ملك الفرس كسري Chosrots الثاني 590 – 628م علي أورشليم عام 614م وهدم كنيسة القيامة , ونقل الصليب معه إلي بلاد الفرس , في مايو – أيار لسنة 614م 0 ويقول المؤرخون : أن الفرس دفنوا الصليب في حفرة , في بستان مقابل قصر الملك , بعدما قتلوا الشماسين اللذين أمرهما الملك بحمل الصليب إلي البستان , وذلك حتى يخفوا معالم الصليب , ولكن شاء الله أن تشهد ذلك , فتاة صغيرة ابنة كاهن , كانت قد سباها الملك , وأقامها في بيته .
وفي عهد هرقل Heraclius إمبراطور الروم (610 – 641م ) استرد الروم هيبتهم , واستردوا الممتلكات التي أخذها الفرس منهم , ومن بينها عود الصليب (622 – 630م ) حيث أخرجوه , بإرشاد تلك الفتاة من الحفرة التي ظل فيها نحو أربع عشرة سنة وكان ذلك في عام 629 لميلاد المسيح
وقال المؤرخون أن هرقل أراد أن يرد الصليب إلي كنيسة القيامة , وأن يحمله , إليها بنفسه , فلبس حلته الملكية , وتوشح بوشاحه الإمبراطوري , ووضع علي رأسه تاجه الذهبي , المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة ثم حمل الصليب علي كتفه , ولما اقترب من باب كنيسة القيامة , ثقل عليه الصليب إلي درجة كبيرة , ولم يستطع أن يخطو عتبة الكنيسة , فحار في الأمر , وحينئذ تقدم إليه أحد الكهنة وقال : (مصادر تاريخية )
أذكر أيها الملك أن مولاك دخل إلي هذا المكان حاملاً الصليب , وعلي هامته المقدسة إكليل من الشوك , لا إكليل من الذهب فيلزم أن تخلع تاجك الذهبي , وتنزع عنك وشاحك الملكي , ليتسنى لك الدخول فرضخ الملك للنصيحة وفعل كما قال له الكاهن فأمكنه حينئذ أن يدخل الكنيسة في سهولة ويسر وكأنه يحمل حمل هيناً وخفيفاً , وحسب ذلك اليوم عيداً للصليب

2- نقله إلي القسطنطينية :

تذكر المصادر العلمية , أن الصليب المقدس نقل بعد ذلك إلي القسطنطينية , وأودع في كنيسة القديسة صوفية , التي تحولت إلي جامع أيا صوفيا بإسطنبول , في عهد محمد الثاني الفاتح (1429 – 1481م ) 0

3- اختفاء أجزاء الصليب منذ حرب الأيقونات :

حيث حدثت حرباً عواناً , استغرقت أكثر من قرن وذلك في القرن الثامن الميلادي , في أيام فيليب باردان (711 – 713م ) حيث أزال رسومات الأيقونات من كنيسة أجيا صوفية , ومن بينها خشبة الصليب التي اختفت بعدها
ومنذ سنة 1400م اكتشفت قطعتان ضمن قطع الصليب في كنيسة بإيبارشية فرنسا القبطية( الحالية) وتم تقديم قطعة منها إلي قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث لتكون بالمقر البابوي بالقاهرة .




عادات وتقاليد احتفالية
ولهذا العيد طقوس خاصة ومنها اشعال النار . قصة اشعال النار كما يسردها الكثيرين هي : انه عند اكتشاف صليب السيد المسيح أراد القيمون في القدس ايصال الخبر المفرح إلى الملكة هيلانة في القسطنطينية، فكانت أفضل وسيلة هي إشعال النار على رؤوس وقمم الجبال. فكانت كل المنطقة ترى النار مشتعلة تقوم بإشعال النار في منطقتها إلى أن وصل الخبر إلى الملكة هيلانة. فمن هنا جاء هذا التقليد الذي مازال قائما حتى يومنا هذا في كافة المناطق المؤهلة بالمسيحين


 
المصدر : http://jesussons.com/vb/t9518.html



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

الصليب طقسياً

*نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
*

العلاقة بين الطقس والعقيدة 

العقيدة فكر الطقس تطبيق .

الفكر بسهولة ينحرف أما التطبيق لا ينحرف ...

الطقس حارساً للعقيدة وتطبيق عملى لها ...

كما أن العقيدة يمكن تنحرف إن صارت فكلا بلا عمل والعكس صحيح ... لابد أن تترجم العقيدة إلى طقس يمارس عملياً إلا وينسى وينحرف .

يجب علينا أن نفهم الخلفيات العقيدية للطقس ...

لا يوجد طقس فى الكنيسة إلا وله ومعنى لاهوتى ولا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية فى لكنيسة إلا ولها معنى طقسى دقيق ... أصغر طقس فى الكنيسة هو رسم الصليب ومع ذلك يحوى فى داخله كل العقائد المسيحية العظمى .

مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...

رسم الصليب إعلان على الانتماء ليسوع المصلوب سؤال مكرر يتوجه إلى المخدومين : لماذا تفتخروا بالصليب .. أما كان يجب أن نخرق منه ونفتخر بالقيامة وبحيل التجلى ؟
العجيب أننا نفتخر بأضعف نقطة فى حياة المسيح والتى هى الصليب ...

والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .

ويقول “لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (اكو 2:2) .

القديس بولس الرسول يقر على نفسه أنه ضد التيار والفلسفة لذلك أهل كورنثوس احتقروه وفضلوا أبلوس عنه الذى ذهب لهم بحكمة وفلسفة (أبولس) أنه باشتداد كان يفحم اليهود جهراً مبيناً من الكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح (أعمال)
فحقق أبولس للمسيحيين ما لم يستطع بولس الرسول تحقيقه فهو وضح لأهل كورنثوس لماذا لم يتكلم بأسلوب الفلسفة فكتب إليهم قائلاً لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله لأنه مكتوب سأبيد الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء .. أين الحكيم، أين الكاتب، أين مباحث هذا الدهر. ألم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم لأنه إذا كان العالم فى حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة أستحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة لأن اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة ، "وأما للمدعوين يهوداً وينانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو 17:1-25) .

العمل القوى لا يحتاج إلى دعاية لذلك القديس بولس لم يكرز بذلك الملك الجبار إنما بالمسيح المصلوب فتحول العالم كله للمسيح .. وهذا أعظم برهان على صدق المسيحية .

اليهود رفضوا الإيمان بإله مصلوب يريدون إله معجزات الذى هو إله موسى ، واليونانيون يسخرون بالكرازة بإله ضعيف ويعتبرون أن هذا جهل ومع هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخذ يكرز لهم بهذا الإله المصلوب حتى آمنوا ..

وأصبحت هنا قوة الكرازة ليست بالفلسفة والحكمة إنما بقوة الصليب فعلاً كما قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:2:1، 2) .

وهنا يتسائل البعض قائلاً : الصليب كان وسيلة إعدام للمسيح كيف يتخذونه رمز للمسيحية ووسيلة فخر .. يلبسه المسيحيون على صدورهم ويعلقونه على منارات الكنائس .. الخ .

والإجابة كالآتى :

1
لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2
لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .


عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع "رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .

لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخاردى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .

قصة 

شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .

3
الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :
1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...
رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :
الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه .

مبنى الكنيسة أحياناً يكون على شكل صليب .

1- دائرة رمز للأبدية . 2- سفينة .

ولكن أشهر المناظر للكنيسة هى على شكل صليب ...

فالكنيسة هى أيضاً صليب فى نصوص الليتورجية نقول :
1
نسجد لصليبك 
فى لحن : ليس معناه إطلاقاً عبادة أوثان .. هناك فرق بين عبادة الأوثان والعبادة المسيحية (السجود للصليب .. وللجسد المقدس على المذبح) عندما ينفصل الله عن المادة تصير المادة وثن وعندما يتحد الله بالمادة تصير المادة مقدسة . عباد الأوثان كانوا يسجدون للأوثان (حيوانات - كواكب ... الخ) بمعزل عن الله لذلك كانت عبادتم نجسة .. أما نحن عندما نسجد لهذه الماد نعلن أن الله متجلى فيها وأن المادة فى نظر الله مقدسة وأنه يمكن أن يتحد بها .. وهذا يعلن إيماننا بالتجسد، وأن التجسد ليس هو قصة وهمية إنما واقع يومى وبرهانه أن الله فينا .. وأن المادة صارت مقدسة .. وأن الله يتحد بالمادة لذلك فأنا أتقدم للمادة (التناول) بكل وقار .. وأتلاقى مع الله خلال هذه المواد .. ومن يعترض على هذا الكلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد ويوافق الفكر الغنوسى القائل أن المادة شر ...

إن كنا نؤمن أن الله خلق المادة كما هو خلق الروح ... تصير المادة مقدسة وإن كنا نؤمن أن الله تجسد فإن المادة بالأحرى أكثر قداسة لذلك يمكننى أسجد للصليب وللمذبح، وعندما نسجد للصليب فنحن نسجد للمصلوب لذلك يقول القديس بولس لرسول "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" المقصود هنا بدم الذى صلب على الصليب أى المصلوب بقصد الاتحاد بين الصليب والمصلوب صار كأنه اتحاد مطلق .

2
ذكصولجية عيد الصليب 
تعلن إيماننا بالصليب كعلامة الصليب عقيدياً فهو ذبيحة - فداء - مصالحة مع الله .. الخ .

أما الصليب طقسياً علامة لا تقل فكر قيمتها عن الفكر العقيدى ، ففى ذكصولجية الصليب يتكلم عن الصليب كعلامة قائلاً نسجد لصليبك الخشبة المحيية الصليب فحزناً .

3
فى إبصالية يوم الجمعة 
نقول : أعطى علامة لعبيده الذين يخافونه أن : ... هذه العلامة التى هى أسم الخلاص والصليب المحمى الذى صلبه عليه .. 

4
أثناء القداس الإلهى 
يستخدم الكاهن الصليب باستمرار يبارك به الشعب حتى صار الصليب عملاً كهنوتياً من اختصاصات الكاهن .. أى الشعب لا يستطيع أن يرشم الصليب فى وجود الكاهن .

الكاهن لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى وجود الأسقف ..

والأسقف لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى البطريرك ..

لأن الصليب صار عملاً كهنوتياً .. وغير مسموح لإنسان أن يرشم الآخر إلا الكاهن إلا كنوع من الحماية ترشم الأم ابنها ..

5
الإنسان يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولكن لا يرشم آخر .

الآباء قديماً كانوا فى لبرية إذا تقابل أحدهم مع الآخر يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولا يرشم مع الآخر بالصليب لسببين :

1- لئلا يكون الآخر كاهن فكيف بروح الأتضاع يرشم عليه .

2- لئلا يكون الآخر روح نجس فيهج عليه لأن الآب يحتمى فى الصليب .
إنما كان آباؤنا يرشمون الصليب على أنفسهم عند مقابلتهم لبعض فإن كان الآخر مثله سيكون هناك تآلف وإن كان روح نجس سوف يهرب من أمامه .

الإنسان يرشم الصليب على الطعام والشراب ليباركه ويبعد الشيطان ... رشم الصليب فى التقليد البيزنطى : 
إصبع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الخنصر يعمل دائرة تشير إلى الأبدية وفى نفس الوقت يكون إصبع الشبابه مع الإصبع الأوسط يعمل علامة الصليب كما أن وضع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الأخير يحجز عشرة عقل ورقم عشرة بالقبطى هو يوتا (1) الذى هو اسم يسوع .

6
فى القداس الإلهى يوجد 42 رشم صليب 
منهم :
18 رشم : على الشعب والخدام (من بدية رفع الحمل عبارة عن 3 أجيوس 3 الربا مع جميعكم تحليل الخدام الفوائدى) .

18 رشم : على الخبز والخمر قبل حلول الروح القدس (3 بارك وشكر وقسم وقدسه للخبز ثم 3 على الأم).

6 رشم : أناء حلول الروح القدس (3 على االخبز + 3 على الكأس) .

بعد التحويل يوجد 6 رشومات ولكن لا يرشمهم الكاهن إنما يرشم الدم بالجسد .. ويرشم الجسد بالدم ويرشم الدم بالدم (يصنع الكاهن إصبعه بالكأس ويرشم من الدم الدم) .

7
فى سر المعمودية 
يرشم الكاهن على الماء بالصليب وأيضاً يضع الزيت على منظر صليب .. الزيت فى المعمودية 3 أنواع هم :

أ- زيت ساذج : يرشم به المعمودية والمتعمد لطرد الشياطين .
ب- زيت عاليلاون : زيت الفرح لاستقبال الروح القدس .
ج - زيت الميرون : لسكنى الروح القدس .

"متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ... وإذا لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فيأتى ويجده مكتوباً مزيناً ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أشد منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله" (لو24:11-26) .

نحن فى الكنيسة نطرد الروح النجس من الماء والطفل وقبل أن يرجع إليه ثانية نعطيه الروح القدس فعند عودته إليه يعود ولا يستطيع الدخول لأنه أخذ الروح القدس .. لكن إذا وجده فارغاً فيدخل ويسكن بداخله ...
جميعها بعلامة الصليب أيضاً فى سر مسحة المرضى وفى صلاة الإكليل وفى بقية جميع الأسرار .

فالصليب هو وسيلتنا فى الصلاة والتقديس والمباركة والسجود ... الخ ، لقد نجح المستجدين فى اقتناء الصليب وهذا يوآزر من جهادنا ويسندنا .

قصة 

ذهب ساحر يطلب من الأسقف بأن يأمره أن يعمل له أى شئ يأمره به فسخر به الأسقف وقال له : أحضر لى الصليب من على المذبح .. وهنا نقهقر الشيطان ولم يستطع لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام الصليب .
طوبى لمن يحتمى بالصليب . 

الصليب طقسياً له عيدين وله أسبوع :

العيدين هما : أعياد احتفالية تصلى بالطقس الشعانينى :

العيد الأصلى خاص بشهر برمهات ولأنه يقع فى الصوم الكبير رتبوا عيداً فى توت لكى نحتفل دون تحرج من الصوم ...
نحتفل به 3 أيام ويعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية ويكون له دوره كبيرة نقرأ خلالها 12 إنجيل أمام أيقونات القديسين كأننا نقول لهم "أنتم أيضاً حملتم الصليب كما حمله المسيح" .

احتفال الصليب له مراحل فى القدس يقام كل يم جمعة بقراءات خاصة وتسبيح تسمى درب الصليب ... وهذه على مدار السنة ...

دورة الصليب مرتبة بالطقس الشعانينى نسبة لدخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ثم صلب وأيضاً ما صنعته الملكة هيلانة وأبنها قسطنطين لتكريم الصليب .

صلوات دورة الصليب أمام أيقونات القديسين تعنى قول الكتاب "أن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد معه" .

الاحتفال الخاص بالصليب فى أسبوع البصخة ففيه الزخر الروحى .. ونعيش فيه مع المسيح بفعله الكفارى لحظة بلحظة .. وكلمة (البصخة) تعنى (العبور) العبور من الظلمة إلى النور .

ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .

ومن أن تكون عبيد إلى أن نكون أبناء ...

كثرة استخدام الصليب بالكنيسة والاحتفال به وتمجيده ينقل دائماً لذهننا فعله الكفارى وخلاص نفوسنا .


المصدر :http://jesussons.com/vb/t2228.html​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

انا مقرتوش كله لانه بمثابة موسوعة ميرسى يا ايمى دايما فى تالق


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*شكرا لموضوعكم

الرائع
جدا
و
المتكامل

سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



Apsoti قال:


> انا مقرتوش كله لانه بمثابة موسوعة ميرسى يا ايمى دايما فى تالق


 

:download:

شكرا ميرنا حبيبتى 
بس 
هوة فعلا يتقرى على كذا يوم دة اعدادة تطلب كتير 

اتمنى يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراة


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ...............................*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

:download:

شكرا ليك صوت صارخ 
وفعلا تسعدنى متابعتك 
بس 
الملف كبير جدا فعلا تطلب اعدادة شهور قراءة 

فشكرا ليك لمتابعتك 
واتمنى يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يتابعة 

شخصيا استفدت كتير فى اعدادة


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا لموضوعكم*
> 
> *الرائع*
> *جدا*
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يخليك استاذى 

بس الموضوع لسة بدرى علية على ما يكمل 


اتمنى متابعة حضرتك وارائك الحلوة 

شكرا لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
مجهود مبارك....
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا تاسونى
*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*
> 
> *مجهود مبارك....*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا تاسونى*​





:download:

متشكرة اخى الغالى ابوتربو 
بس 
من قارى ممتاز زيك 
ما تنفعنيش تلك المداخلة 

ادخل اول صفحة بالموضوع 
نقاط البحث باول مشاركة 

وادلى بقرائاتك 
حول الصليب 
فى النقطة اللى تعجبك 


يالالا يا بطل مستنية اقراء روائع 

ولسة للموضوع بقية 

دة الصليب رمز المسيحية كلها 

ومكانتة الغالية العالية بمسيحيتنا 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> متشكرة اخى الغالى ابوتربو
> بس
> ...


أوك يا تاسونى ....وياريت حضرتك ة تساعدينى فى بحث شخصية يهوذا الاسخريوطى....وياريت لو فى اى ملاحظات قولهالى...
خلاص
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك يا تاسونى


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

​لماذا *الصليب* بالذات؟
لماذا إختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً؟ 
​
*لماذا لم يمت السيد المسيح  بالحرق ؟*
*لماذا لم يمت بالغرق ؟*
*لماذا لم يمت بطعنة الحربة ؟*
*لماذا لم يمت بالخنق أو بالشنق ؟*
*لماذا لم يمت مذبوحاً بالسيف ؟*
*لماذا الصليب ؟*
      إن *الصليب* عمق يتعلق  بمفاهيم ومعانٍ فى خطة الله لخلاص الإنسان. فمعلمنا بولس الرسول  يقول "إن كلمة *الصليب* عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو1: 18). *لذلك لم يكن الصليب مجرد وسيلة للإعدام.*
*الصليب روحياً :*
 *الصليب* يدخل فى أعماق مشاعر الإنسان وفكره الروحى وأبعاد عمل الروح القدس فى داخله. فقد كان *الصليب* بالنسبة للقديسين *هو موضوع عناق قوى فى علاقتهم بالله*. وهو موضوع تأمل وممارسة حياة يومية. هو قوة الله للخلاص. فالصليب له معان تدخل إلى أعماق النفس بقوة الروح القدس حتى ولو لم يدرك الإنسان تلك المعانى. *الصليب* هو قوة وغلبة وإنتصار وحياة بالنسبة لنا. فلماذا إذاً؟



لماذا مات المسيح مصلوباً :


*1 - بالصليب صار هو الكاهن والذبيحة :*
      لم يكن السيد المسيح هو مجرد ذبيحة  قُدِّمت عن حياة العالم لكنه كان *هو الكاهن وهو الذبيحة فى آنٍ واحد*. فإذا كان قد تم ذبحه على الأرض مثلاً؛ سيكون فى هذا الوضع ذبيحة وليس كاهناً. ولكن على *الصليب* هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلّق. فالناظر إليه يراه ككاهن يصلى وفى نفس الوقت يراه ذبيحاً ويقول "فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 5 : 7). هو يشفع فى البشرية أثناء تقديمه لذاته كذبيحة. لذلك رآه يوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا مثل "*خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح*" (رؤ5: 6). 
*الجرح الداخلى أعمق:*
      كان لابد أن يكون السيد المسيح قائماً؛  فلا يمكنه أن يكون ملقى أثناء ممارسته لعمله كرئيس للكهنة. لذلك فإن عملية الذبح كانت داخلية (بالرغم من وجود جراحات مثل آثار المسامير وإكليل الشوك) لكن الجرح الأساسىكان داخلياً. وهنا تظهر نقطة عميقة فى محبة الله، وهى تتمثل فى شخص السيد المسيح أنه *مذبوح فى داخله* كما يقول بولس الرسول "فى أحشاء ربنا يسوع المسيح" (فى1 :8) فالذبح الداخلى أصعب بكثير من الذبح الخارجى وفى هذا يقول الشاعر:
وظُلم ذوى القُربى أشد مضاضة     على النفس من وقع الحُسام المُهندِ
فوقع السيف الحاد أخف من ظلم ذوى القرابة. ويقول الكتاب فى هذا المعنى "ما هذه الجروح فى يديك؟! فيقول هى* التى جُرحت بها فى بيت أحبائى*" (زك13: 6).
*النزيف الداخلى :*
      السياط التى جُلد بها السيد المسيح كانت مصنوعة من سيور البقر وفى أطرافها  عظم أو معدن، لذلك فقد مزّقت الشرايين المحيطة بالقفص الصدرى وأحدثت  *نزيفاً داخلياً*. فلما ضربه الجندى بالحربة كان الدم  عندئذ يملأ القفص الصدرى فسال الهيموجلوبين الأحمر بلون الدم ثم البلازما الشفافة ثم السوائل الخاصة بالأوديما (أى الإرتشاح المائى). هذه التى عبّر عنها ببساطة القديس يوحنا أنه بعدما طعن فى جنبه بالحربة *"خرج دم وماء"* (يو19: 34). وقد رأى القديس يوحنا مركبات الدم مفصولة لأن السيد المسيح كان قد أسلم  الروح فى الساعة التاسعة وعندما طعنه الجندى قرب الغروب كان قد مضى حوالى ساعتين. 
​
*مات ذبيحاً :*
      إهتم القديـس يوحنـا أن يـذكر واقعة خروج الـدم والماء 
لكى يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح مات ذبيحاً. ويقول و"الذى عاين شَهِد وشهادته حق" (يو19 :35). كانت رقبة السيد المسيح سليمة نسبياً والصدر سليم نسبياً بحسب الظاهر خارجه بينما كان النزيف حاد من الداخل. فى الخارج كانت تظهر آثار ضربات السياط، بالإضافة إلى الجروح التى كانت فى اليدين والقدمين، وقد أحدثت نزيفاً خارجياً لكنه محدود. فالمصلوب كان يمكن أن يبقى معلقاً على *الصليب* ويتعذب وقد لا يموت إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام. ولكن كان يهّم القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى جداً أن يؤكّد أن السيد المسيح هو خروف الفصح الذى ذُبح لأجلنا، لذلك أكَّد نزول الدم والماء من جنبه لكى نعرف أنه ذُبح. 
​
*سبب الهبوط فى القلب :*
       النزيف الداخلى الحاد الذى تعرَّض له السيد المسيح نتج عنه أن كمية الدم الباقية فى الدورة الدموية كانت بسيطة جداً. لذلك إحتاج القلب أن يعمل بسرعة لتعويض الدم المفقود. ولكى يعمل بسرعة، كان القلب نفسه كعضلة، يحتاج لكمية أكبر من الدم. ولكن الشرايين التاجيّة التى  تغذّى القلب لم يكن فى إمكانها أن تقوم بهذا الدور لقلة كمية الدم الواصل إليها نتيجة للنزيف. وإذا كانت سرعة ضربات القلب فى الإنسان الطبيعى هى سبعين نبضة فى الدقيقة  ففى حالات النزيف ترتفع  إلى 140 نبضة. وكل هذا يجهد عضلة القلب فتصل إلى مرحلة الهبوط الحاد جداً فى الجزء الأيمن منها ويؤدى ذلك إلى الوفاة. 
​
*صرخة الإنتصار :*
 كان السيد المسيح يقترب من هذه اللحظة الأخيرة؛ وهنا
وفى آخر لحظة صرخ بصوت عظيم وقال "*يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى*" (لو23: 46). وقد كانت هذه الصرخة هى صرخة إنتصار. لإنه لأول مرة منذ سقوط أبينا آدم من الفردوس يستطيع أحد أن يقول "فى يديك أستودع روحى" فكل من مات لم يستطع أن يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب بل كان إبليس يقبض على تلك النفوس. وإذ صرخ السيد المسيح بصوت عظيم رغم حالة الإعياء الشديدة التى كان يعانى منها إنما أراد بذلك أن يلفت النظر إلى عبارة الإنتصار هذه. وهذه هى أول مرة منذ سقطة آدم يضع  ذو طبيعة بشرية روحه فى يدى الآب. 
      صار السيد المسيح هو القنطرة أو الجسر الذى يعبر عليه المفديون من الجحيم إلى الفردوس وإلى ملكوته. وقد خاب أمل الشيطان فى هذه اللحظة لأنه رأى أمامه قوة الذى إنتصر بالصليب. وفى قداس للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم يقول: ]*عندما إنحدرت إلى الموت أيها الحياة الذى لايموت حينئذ أمتَّ الجحيم ببرق لاهوتك. وعندما أقمت الأموات من تحت الثرى صرخ نحوك القوات السمائيون أيها المسيح الإله معطى الحياة المجد لك*[*. *فقدأبرق السيد المسيح حينما سلّم روحه فى يدى الآب. وبتعبير آخر: أصبح كالبرق وأفزع كل مملكة الشيطان. 
      أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان وكان يقول "نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت" (مر14: 34).كان يجاهد ويأتى ملاك ليقويه فى الصلاة من أجل إخفاء لاهوته عن الشيطان ولكن فى اللحظة التى أسلم فيها روحه على *الصليب*؛ أى عندما غادرت روحه الإنسانية الجسد، فى الحال أبرق بمجد لاهوته، لذلك يقول "إذ جرّد السلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه (فى *الصليب*)" (كو2: 15). فقد تحوّل الموقف تماماً وكأن الشيطان يقيم حفلاً أو وليمة وأحضر معه كل بوابات الجحيم وكل قوات الظلمة لتحيط بمنطقة الجلجثة فوقف أمامه من "خرج غالباً ولكى يغلب" (رؤ6: 2)  ففزعت من أمامه كل هذه القوات حينما أبصرت مجد لاهوته. ​ 
 
​*2- بالصليب كان هو الميت القائم :*

      كان لابد أن يكون المسيح هو الذبيحة التى ذبحت وهى
تصلى أى وهى قائمة. فبعدما مات وسلّم الروح على *الصليب* كان المشهد فى غاية العجب : *إنه ميت وقائم فى نفس الوقت*. ذلك لأن  المعلّق على *الصليب* تحمله رجلاه، لذلك عندما جاءوا ليكسروا ساقى السيد المسيح وجدوه قد أسلم الروح فلم يكسروهما فهو واقف على قدميه فعلاً، وقد سلم الروح وهو واقف، وهذه إشارة إلى أنه فى أثناء موته هو القائم الحى. ليس معنى هذا أنه لم يمت حقاً لكن هذا رمز إلى أن *"فيه كانت* *الحياة"* (يو1: 4). فهو قد أسلم الروح لكن قوة الحياة كائنة فيه. وحتى وهو قائم من بين الأموات كان  محتفظاً بالجراحات لكى نراه مذبوحاً وهو قائم.  أى أنه وهو مذبوح : هو قائم، وهو قائم : هو مذبوح. كما ورد أيضاً فى سفر الرؤيا  أنه "خروف* قائم كأنه مذبوح*" (رؤ5: 6). فلا يمكن إذاً أن يُحرق أو يموت غريقاً لأن هذه المعانى لن تتفق فى هذه الميتات. 

​
*3- بالصليب صالح الأرضيين مع السمائيين :*

      هل السيـد المسيـح يمثل الله فى وسط البشر أم يمثل البشر
أمام الله؟ بالطبع هو الأمران معاً فى وقت واحد. *هو إبن الله* *وهو إبن الإنسان فى نفس الوقت*. بدون التجسد كان السيد المسيح سيبقى إبناً لله والبشر هم أبناء الإنسان. ولكنه فى تجسده وحّد البنوة لله مع البنوة للإنسان إذ  صار هو نفسه إبناً لله وإبناً للإنسان فى آنٍ واحد. وأراد أن يجعل هناك صلة بين الله والبشر. 
​
*متى تصل الصلة إلى ذروة هدفها ؟*
 تصل الصلة بين الأرض والسماء إلى ذروتها على *الصليب*. فإن كان السيد المسيح وهو إبن الله الوحيد قد صار بالميلاد إبناً للإنسان لكنه لم يصل بالميلاد وحده إلى عمل علاقة بين الله والبشر... فهو يريد أن يصالح الله مع البشر. فليس هناك شركة بين الله والإنسان إلا بيسوع المسيح وهو معلَّق على *الصليب*. فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد، وهو باكورة البشرية فى حضرة الآب السماوى، والسلم الواصل بين السماء والأرض.
      عندما ننظر إلى السيد المسيح على *الصليب* نقول هذا هو الطريق المؤدى إلى السماء وهو نفسه يقول "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). كل إنسان ينظر إلى ناحية *الصليب* لابد أن ينظر ناحية السماء "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع إبن الإنسان" (يو3: 14) *فلابد أن الناظر إليه ينظر إلى أعلى.* هو معلق بين السماء والأرض. فحينما نراه نرى فيه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ونرى حب الله المعلن للبشرية. وفى نفس الوقت حينما يراه الآب من السماء يرى فيه الطاعة الكاملة ورائحة الرضا والسرور التى إشتمّها وقت المساء على الجلجثة. إذاً *هو نقطة لقاء بين نظرنا نحن ونظر الآب السماوى.* فالآب ينظر إليه؛ فإذا نظر كل منا إلى السيد المسيح فسوف يلتقى بالآب . بتعبير آخر إذا كنت واقفاً بجوار *الصليب* والآب ينظر من السماء إلى *الصليب* فسيراك أنت تحته وإذا أنت نظرت إلى الرب يسوع سترى الآب الذى يتقبل الذبيحة.

 
​
*4- الصليب والأنا المبذولة :*

       علامة *الصليب* تشير إلى الأنا المبذولة أو الطاعة الكاملة. فإذا أردنا شطب أو إلغاء أى خط نضع خطاً متعارضاً مع الخط المراد إلغاءه. فالصليب فى حد ذاته يُعلن حياة التسليم الكامل لله.كما أن السيد المسيح فى مظهره على *الصليب* كان واقفاً وأما فى الحقيقة فقد كان كل جزء فى جسده مقيداً لا يستطيع أن يتحرك. معنى هذا أن السيد المسيح يريد أن يقول لنا إنه لابد من *"صلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات"* ونقول "*مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لاأنا بل المسيح يحيا فىّ*" (غل 20:2).
      تسمّرت على *الصليب* كل أهواء الجسد ومشيئته الخاصة. لم تكن للسيد المسيح طبعاً رغبات خاطئة حاشا، لكن كانت له رغبات طبيعية مثل الأكل والشرب والراحة. فقد جاع عندما صام مثلاً. ورغبات الجسد هذه غير خاطئة فى حد ذاتها. لكن كانت مشيئة الآب السماوى بالنسبة للسيد المسيح هى أن تبطل هذه الرغبات، *فكانت الطاعة الكاملة هى الجواب. *لذلك عندما أتى الشيطان ليجرِّبه وهو جائع وقال له "*قل للحجارة أن تصير خبزاً*" أجابه السيد المسيح أنه "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت4: 3-4). فكما أن الجسد يقتات بالخبز، فمن الجانب الآخر ستتعطل  الروح بسبب إتمام رغبات الجسد حتى لو كانت هذه الرغبات غير خاطئة. *فليصلب الجسد إذاً لكى تنفذ المشيئة الإلهية*. وأيضاً وهو على *الصليب* قيل له "*إن كنت إبن الله فإنزل عن الصليب"* (مت27: 40) فلماذا هذا التعب ولماذا هذه الآلام المريعة ؟ ولكن السيد المسيح لن يطع الجسد طالما  يتعارض هذا مع مشيئة الآب السماوى. وبذلك يكون مفهوم عبارة *"لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك"* (لو22 :42) هو: لتكن لا رغبات الجسد فى أن يرتاح أو أن يتحرر من الآلام الجسدية أو النفسية، بل لتكن مشيئة الآب فى إتمام الفداء. 
      تعرّض السيد المسيح لآلام نفسية مريرة بجوار الآلام الجسدية. تمثَّلت هذه الآلام النفسية فى الآلام التى عاناها السيد المسيح نتيجة لخيانة يهوذا (فهو إحساس مر أن يهوذا تلميذه يُقبّله ويُسلّمه لأعدائه بهذه الصورة). وأيضاً فى تعييرات الناس الذين أتى لأجل خلاصهم ويقدِّم لهم حبه، فتكون  هذه هى مكافأته. *إحساس مر لا يُعبَّر عنه*. كما أن كونه موضوعاً فى وضع الملعون والمصاب والمضروب من الله ويحمل كل خطايا البشرية لكى يقدّم ثمن عصيان الإنسان وتمرده -كأس مملوءة بالمر. 
      كان من الطبيعى أن النفس والجسد يشعران أنهما أمام اجتياز كأس مريرة جداً لابد أن يشربها إلى نهايتها. فيقول للآب *"لتكن لا إرادتى"* (لو22: 42). وليس المقصود بالإرادة هنا الإرادة المسئولة عن إتخاذ القرار لأن القرار هو قرار الثالوث القدوس بإتمام الخلاص الذى أتى المسيح لأجله. إنما المقصود بها هو الرغبة الطبيعية أو الإحتياج الطبيعى الناشئ عن حمل السيد المسيح لطبيعة بشرية حقيقية من خصائصها الشعور بالألم وبالحزن وبالمعاناة. وهكذا فإن السيد المسيح فى معاناته الرهيبة يريد أن يقول للآب: "لن يكون قرارى مبنياً على ما فى هذه الخصائص البشرية من تعب وألم وحزن، لكنه مبنى على ما فى رغبتى الكاملة فى إرضائك وفى تخليص الذين أحببتهم للمنتهى. فهو الذى قيل عنه "أحبَّ خاصته الذين فى العالم أحبهم إلى المنتهى" (يو13: 1). ​ 

 
​*5- بالصليب تمت النبوات :*

 كان *الصليب* ضرورة لأن فيه تمت النبوات. إذ يقول داود النبى فى المزمور "ثقبوا يدىّ ورجلىّ" (مز16:22) "ويقتسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز18:22) "وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً" (مز69 :21)... وكل هذه النبوات كيف تتم إلا إذا صلب؟... أو مثلاً عندما قال "كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يُرفع إبن الإنسان" (يو3: 14). فالمسيح حمل خطايانا التى ترمز إلى الشر (الحية) فصعد على *الصليب* وسمّر الخطية على *الصليب* ثم نزل هو وترك الخطية معلقة على *الصليب*. فلذلك نقول }*مزِّق صك خطايانا أيها المسيح إلهنا*{ ويقول "إذ محا الصك الذى علينا فى الفرائض الذى كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه بالصليب" (كو2: 14). فقد سمَّر الخطية على *الصليب* والحية المُعلقة ترمز إلى حمله خطايا العالم كله. فلابد أن تكون الذبيحة مرفوعة لأعلى لتتم النبوات.
       وكما شق موسى النبى البحر الأحمر بضرب عصاه ثم ضربه ثانية بعلامة *الصليب*  وأرجعه ثانيةً فغرق فرعون الذى يرمز للشيطان هكذا كان *الصليب* هو وسيلة الغلبة على مملكة إبليس. ​ 
 
​*6- بالصليب ملك على خشبة :*

        قيل عن السيد المسيح المخلِّص "*ملك الرب على خشبة*" (مز95: 10) فلابد أن تكون أداة موته التى يملك من خلالها على قلوب البشر هى خشبة. ولأنه قال أن مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم لذلك كان لابد أن تعلّق هذه الخشبة مرفوعة إلى فوق. ويقول "جعلوا فوق رأسه علَّته مكتوبة *هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود*" (مت27: 37). لذلك كان *الصليب* هو عرشه بإعتراف الوالى نفسه الذى كتب: "*يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود" *(يو19:19) وقد كتبت بثلاث لغات اللاتينية واليونانية والعبرانية،  بمعنى أن العالم كله قد إعترف رسمياً أن هذا هو ملك اليهود. ولكى تُعلّق علته فوق رأسه وهو جالس على عرشه كان لابد أن يموت مصلوباً لأن هذه الأمور لن تتوفر إذا مات مثلاً مذبوحاً أو محروقاً أو غريقاً...
*ما هو سبب الصلب؟* 
       سبب الصلب هو أنه هو ملك اليهود لأن عرشه هو *الصليب* *فملكه هو سبب موته،**وسبب موته هو ملكه.* أى أن كونه ملكاً كان هو السبب فى أنهم حكموا عليه بالموت. ولكن كيف مَلك؟ مَلك بالموت..!!




*7- الصليب أعطى فرصة ثلاث ساعات لإتمام العمل :*
      لا تـوجد وسيـلة موت تستـغرق ثـلاث سـاعات. فـإذا 
وضعوا شخصاً فى النار سيموت خلال خمس دقائق. وكذلك الموت بالغرق، وكذلك الشنق (فعند إزاحة الشئ الذى يقف عليه المحكوم عليه بالإعدام يصير معلقاً من رقبته فيحدث إنفصال للنخاع الشوكى فى ثانية واحدة وبعد دقيقتين يُسلم الروح). ولكن السيد المسيح كان يموت طوال الساعات الثلاث وقد حدثت أمور هامة وضخمة جداً فى هذه الساعات الثلاث : 
​
*أولاً: تذكُّر آدم*
       صُلِبَ السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس وفى  الساعة السادسة *ليذكّرنا بآدم* الذى خلق فى اليوم السادس. 
*ثانياً :* *خروف الفصح*
      تمت عملية الصلب ما بين الساعة  السادسة والساعة التاسعة وكان ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح حسب ناموس موسى *"بين العشائين"* (عد9: 3).
*ثالثا : شمس البر* 
 *"ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة" *(مت45:27) لأن الشمس قد أخفت شعاعها. وعلى المستوى الروحى يقول "ولكم أيها المُتقون إسمى تُشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها"(مل4: 2). وبالطبع لا توجد شمس لها أجنحة لكن السيد المسيح وهو معلّق على *الصليب* كانت الأجنحة، هى الذراعين المبسوطتين، التى تقول "يا أبتاه إغفر لهم" (لو34:23) وهذا هو الشفاء الذى فى أجنحتها. الشمس أخفت شعاعها لتُعلن أن شمس البر هو المعلق على *الصليب* لأنه لا يصح وجود الشمس فى وجود شمس البر الحقيقى.
*رابعاً : كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب :*
      قول السيد المسيح للص "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43) وما وراء هذه العبارة من إعلان عن فتح الفردوس. وقوله "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو23: 34) وما وراء هذه العبارة من مشاعر الحب والغفران لمخلِّص العالم. وأيضاً "أنا عطشان" (يو19: 28) لكى يتم المكتوب. و"قد أُكمل" (يو19: 30) وما تحمله هذه العبارة من تأكيد على إتمام الفداء والنبوات المُختصة به. وقوله للعذراء أمه "يا إمرأة هوذا إبنك" (يو19: 26) ويُسلِّمها ليوحنا لكى نعرف أن السيدة العذراء أصبحت أماً روحية لجميع القديسين، والشفيعة المؤتمنة للكنيسة كلها فى شخص يوحنا الحبيب، كما نفهم  أن العذراء هى العروس والهيكل والسماء الثانية.
*خامساً : لقطات من الأبدية*
*المشهد الأول :*
      فى خلال الساعات الثلاث على *الصليب* تكلّم السيد المسيح كلمات كثيرة منها أنه قال للص اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23: 43).  فى بداية الأمر كان اللص اليمين غاضباً جداً ومتفقاً مع اللص الآخر فى تعيير السيد المسيح. ولكن بمرور الوقت بدأ يتحول من التذمر إلى التوبة. 
      وكان لابد أن تكتمل هذه الصورة الجميلة التى رسمها السيد المسيح على الجلجثة. اللص اليمين كان خاطئاً تائباً ذهب إلى الفردوس، وأما اللص الشمال فكان خاطئاً لم يتب وذهب إلى الجحيم. كان المشهد كأنه لوحة فنية متكاملة على الجلجثة : فنرى يسوع -ملك البر مخلّص العالم الذى اشترك معنا وحُسِبَ بين البشر وهو الله الكلمة- يقف عن يمينه كل الذين طلبوا الغفران ونالوه، وعن يساره كل الذين رفضوا التوبة أبدياً. فى يوم استعلان ملكوت الله سنرى نفس مشهد الجلجثة عندما قال إنه "متى جاء إبن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميّز بعضهم من بعض كما يميّز الراعى  الخراف من الجداء . *فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار"* (مت25: 31-33). *هذا المشهد كان مجرد لقطة من الأبدية فنرى منظر المجيء الثانى أثناء إتمام الفداء على الصليب.*
       يقول القداس الإلهى }فيما نحن نصنع ذكر آلامه المقدسة وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات وظهوره الثانى المخوف المملوء مجداً..{ من هذه العبارة نعرف أن *الكنيسة لا تفصل بين أحداث الخلاص وأحداث المجيء الثانى والأبدية* لأن كل هذا هو عمل الله الفادى. مثلما قيل عن مجيء إيليا النبى قبل مجيء السيد المسيح وهكذا نرى ما دونته الأسفار المقدسة وهى تشرح ارتباط نبوات المجيء الأول بنبوات المجيء الثانى وهكذا كتب القديس متى "سأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن* إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً*. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتى أولاً ويرد كل شئ. ولكنى أقول لكم إن *إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه* بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا" (مت17: 10-12). وفى سفر ملاخى يقول "*هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبى قبل مجيئ يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف"* (مل4: 5). لذلك كلما قابل الكتبة والفريسيون التلاميذ كانوا يقولون لهم إن إيليا لم يأت فليس هذا إذاً هو المسيح. فعندما رأى التلاميذ إيليا على جبل التجلى تذكروا كلام الكتبة والفريسيين وسألوا السيد المسيح لماذا يقول الكتبة والفريسيين "ينبغى لإيليا أن يأتى أولاً" فأجابهم يجب أن تفهموا الكتب. فالنبوة مزدوجة فحينما قال "يتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكى يُهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لو1: 17) كان المقصود بها يوحنا المعمدان، وقد قال السيد المسيح  بفمه الطاهر "أن إيليا قد جاء*...* حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت17: 12، 13)، إذن النبوة عن مجيئه الأول ولكنها سوف تتحقق أيضاً حرفياً فى مجيئه الثانى. وفى سفر ملاخى ربط أيضاً المجيء الأول بالمجيء الثانى إذ قال "فهوذا يأتى اليوم المتقِّد كالتنور وكل المستكبرين وكل فاعلى الشر يكونون قشاً ويحرقهم اليوم الآتى قال رب الجنود فلا يُبقى لهم أصلاً ولا فرعاً" (مل4: 1). 
​
*المشهد الثانى :*
      وهو لوحة أخرى جميلة رسمتها العناية الإلهية أثناء أحداث الصلب : عندما خرج بيلاطس البنطى الحاكم الرومانى ليقف فى المنتصف والسيد المسيح من جهة وباراباس من الجهة الأخرى. وراء هذا المشهد معنى رهيب، فهو ليس وليد الصدفة. فبيلاطس يعتبر مجرد رمز للعدل لإنه يمثّل الحكم فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية وهو يقف فى المنتصف، وملك البر - السيد المسيح  آدم الثانى- يقف من ناحية، وباراباس -المجرم والعاتى فى الشر الذى يمثل آدم العتيق- يقف من الناحية الأخرى. فى قصة الخلاص لابد أن يموت أحدهما، إذ كان لابد من الإختيار بين الإثنين. طلب الشعب أن يطلق باراباس ولكن ما وراء الأحداث فى قصة الخلاص هو أنه *كان لابد أن يُحكم على الرب بالموت لكى يفلت الأثيم الفاجر (الذى يمثل الإنسان الخاطىء) من الهلاك الأبدى*.
      جلسة محاكمة السيد المسيح كانت عجيبة جداً، فهى أعجب محاكمة فى تاريخ البشرية كلها. هل حدث فى التاريخ كله أن *القاضى يحكم فى* *نفس الجلسة على الشخص بالبراءة والإعدام* فى نفس الوقت؟ وبعدما حكم بالإعدام "غسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلاً إنى برئ من دم هذا البار" (مت27 :24). لو قُدّر لأحد أن تنكشف عن عينيه ورأى الذين فى الجحيم أو جهنم الأبدية، سيجد بيلاطس مازال يغسل  يديه، ويداه ملآنة دماء ولن تُغسل إلى الأبد لأن هذه الجريمة لا يغسلها ماء بل كانت تغسلها التوبة أو التراجع عن الشر. وكأن القاضى نطق الحكم ]حكمت المحكمة ببراءة فلان وإعدامه صلباً[.  فالسيد المسيح برئ من جهة بره الشخصى، ويحسب خاطئاً لأن الآب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا حسبما هو مكتوب "جَعَلَ الذى لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (2كو5: 21).  
​
*المشهد الثالث :*
       فى سفر الأعمال عندما يتكلَّم عن حلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين يقول على فم  يوئيل النبى : "أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى. وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام . وأُعطى عجائب فى السماء والأرض دماً وناراً وأعمدة دُخان. تتحوَّل الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجئ يوم الرب العظيم المخوف" (يؤ2: 28-31). وهنا يربط بين أحداث يوم الخمسين وأحداث نهاية العالم. فتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم والشهير، المقصود بها هنا هو  المجيء الثانى. لكن على *الصليب* اظلمّت الشمس أيضاً... إذن *ارتبط مشهد الجلجثة بمشهد نهاية* *العالم*. فلولا مراحم الله لإنتهى العالم يوم صلب المسيح لأنه كيف تتجاسر البشرية بأن تصلب ابن الله الوحيد. لكننا نقول فى المزمور "هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب فلنبتهج ونفرح فيه" (مز118: 24) وهو يوم الرب العظيم المخوف. 
      عندما تكلَّم السيد المسيح عن نهاية العالم قال "تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه والنجوم تسقط من  السماء" (مت24: 29) فموضوع "تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف ويكون كل من يدعو بإسم الرب ينجو" (يؤ2 :31-32) إشارة إلى المجيء الثانى أيضاً.
 *كل هذا الربط بين الأحداث والنبوات لا يمكن حدوثه إلا بصلب السيد المسيح ثلاث ساعات، لكى تتم كل هذه الأحداث وهو مُعلَّق على الصليب.* ​ 
 
​*8- الصليب شجرة الحياة :*

      يقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى*:**} **مبارك هو ذلك النجار الذى صنع بصليبه قنطرة لعبور المفديين**{**.* السيد المسيح إختار عدداً كبيراً من تلاميذه من الصيادين، لكن مهنته هولم تكن صيد السمك، بل كانت له وظيفتان (وهذا تعبير مجازى): وظيفة مارسها قبل الفداء (نجار)، والثانية ظهر بهيئته فيها وكأنه هو العامل فى هذا المجال بعد القيامة (بستانى).
      الوظيفة الأولى التى مارسها هى وظيفته كنجار. فهو النجار الذى عمل من الشجرة صليباً لكى يفدى بها البشرية. كانت الشجرة هى سبب سقوط البشرية فكان لابد أن يستخدم نفس الأداة التى سقطت بها البشرية ليُتمم بها الفداء فيكون *الصليب* هو شجرة الحياة التى لا يموت الآكلين منها من المؤمنين. وكأنه لا يوجد شئ فى الطبيعة يستطيع أن يقف أمام حكمة الله وتدبيره؛ فالحية أيضاً التى كانت السبب فى سقوط البشرية علّقها موسى فى البرية لتكون وسيلة لبعد الناس عن الشر والتخلّص من الخطية. ويقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى:*}**كما أخفى الشيطان نفسه داخل الحية لكى يُسقط الإنسان هكذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته عن الشيطان بالناسوت**{* لأنه حجب مجده بالناسوتية  "ركب على كاروب وطار... وجعل الظلمة له حجاباً" (مز18: 10).
      عندما عُلِّق السيد المسيح على *الصليب* كان مثل الشجرة والثمرة معلقة فيها. فإذ نظر إبليس إلى الشجرة ووجد أن الثمرة شهية للأكل وجيدة للنظر، إلتهم تلك الثمرة *وإذ إبتلع الموت ما هو ضده إبتُلِعَ الموت من الحياة كما كتب بولس الرسول "لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت أى إبليس" *(عب2:14). أراد الرب يسوع أن يذكّر إبليس بما فعله فى الإنسان وأراد أن يسقيه من نفس الكأس الذى ملأه وجرعه لغيره. لذلك يقول بولس الرسول عن نعمة الخلاص *"التى أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة"* (أف1: 8). لم يؤذ أحداً إنما كان يأتى عليه كل الأذى، وهو يحرر البشر من سلطان الموت والخطية.  وهذه هى حكمة الله العجيبة، *فالشيطان ليست له حجة لأنه هو المعتدِى فعندما قُبض عليه متلبساً بجريمته كان لابد أن يدان.* لذلك كان موت السيد المسيح على *الصليب* هو أحد مراحل دينونة الشر والخطية. "لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه فى ما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد فالله إذ أرسل إبنه فى شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد" (رو 8 : 3). فأدين الشيطان على *الصليب* .
 *والخلاصة أنه كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يعمل نجاراً لكى نعرف أنه صانع الفداء على الصليب ولهذا كان لابد أن يموت على خشبة .* 
​
*الصليب* فتح باب الفردوس :
      إختار السيد المسيح أن يكون قبره فى بستان، وإختار أن يظهر لمريم المجدلية فى البستان. وحينما رأته مريم المجدلية التى تمثّل البشرية *"ظنت تلك أنه البستانى"* (يو20: 15). وإذ ظهر لها فى هذه الهيئة أراد بذلك أن يذكّرها بالجنة وحادثة سقوط البشرية ليفهمها أن *الصليب* فتح الفردوس، لذلك قصد أن يكون لقاؤه معها فى بستان. فى البستان الأول ظهر إبليس لحواء فى صورة الحية ولكن الذى قابل المجدلية هو السيد المسيح المخلِّص آدم الجديد لكى يقول لها "إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20: 17) وليبشرها أنه كما أن الله هو أباه بالطبيعة فسوف يصير لنا أباً بالتبنى. فالذى يكلِّمها ليس هو إبليس الذى كلّم حواء فى الجنة لكنه كلمة الله الآب الذى يبشرها بالحياة الجديدة التى "كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا" (1يو1: 2). ​ 
 
​*9 -  الصليب محا اللعنة :*
      ورد فى سفر التثنية " *المعلّق ملعون من الله*" (تث21: 23) لذلك أصّر اليهود على أن يموت السيد المسيح صلباً، لكى يثبتوا عليه اللعنة بحسب الناموس ولا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إنه بار أو قديس لأن الناموس يقول "إن المعلّق ملعون من الله". مع أن الله وضع هذه الآية فى الناموس لكى يُعلّق الله الكلمة على *الصليب* ويرفع لعنة الخطية، لذلك أكمل أشعياء النبى المعنى قائلاً "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها *ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل أثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شُفينا"* (أش53: 4-5). قد يعتقدون أنه ملعون لكنه حمل لعنة خطايا آخرين وحمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين حاملاً آثامهم. لذلك لا ينبغى أن تؤخذ آية واحدة بدون النظر إلى ما يُكمل المعنى من آيات أخرى فى الكتاب.
 *محا السيد المسيح لعنة الخطية بقيامته من بين الأموات* كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "وتعين إبن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو1: 4). لذلك يقول أيضاً "الذى أسلِمَ من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا"  (رو4: 25). وأكد أهمية *الصليب* كوسيلة لرفع اللعنة عن المفديين فقال أن "المسيح إفتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا. لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة". لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم فى المسيح يسوع، لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح" (غل3: 13، 14).

 
​
*10- الصليب والعرش الإلهى :*


 *الصليب* كعلامة له *أربعة أفرع أو أجنحة* ويرمز للعرش الإلهى الذى حوله* الأربعة الأحياء* غير المتجسدين. والعرش السماوى ليس عرشاً مادياً لكنه عرش روحى وهو يتصل بالصليب *بالرقم أربعة*. فالرقم أربعة واضح فى العرش السماوى وفى *الصليب* جداً. *الصليب* يرمز إلى إنتشار الخلاص فى العالم كله. لأن به كان الخلاص من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب. كما أن  الأربعة الأحياء التى حول العرش ترمز للخلاص. *فصورة* *الإنسان* *ترمز للتجسد* *وصورة العجل ترمز للذبيحة أو الصلب* *وصورة الأسد ترمز للقيامة* والقوة لأن المسيح بقيامته من بين الأموات أعلن سلطانه الإلهى على الموت. لأنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. *وصورة النسر ترمز للصعود* لأن النسر يحلِّق فى السماء. *فالأحياء الأربعة ترمز لتجسد الكلمة وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده.*
      ولكى ينتشر الإنجيل فى العالم كله إنتشر من خلال* أربع بشاير*: متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا. وهذا الترتيب هو ترتيب الأربعة الأحياء الحاملين للعرش الإلهى. فهذا هو الترتيب اللاهوتى للبشاير الأربعة. لم يكن عدد الأناجيل ثلاثة أو خمسة ولكنها كانت أربعة ولم يكن هذا بمحض الصدفة إنما كان نتيجة لإرتباط الأناجيل بفكرة *الصليب* و بفكرة العرش أيضاً الذى حوله الأحياء الأربعة.
      يتكلم *إنجيل متى* عن السيد المسيح ابن داود أو ابن* الإنسان* وذُكِرَ لقب إبن الإنسان 33 مرة فى إنجيل متى، لذلك *يرمز إليه بالإنسان*. أما *إنجيل لوقا* فيتكلم عن السيد المسيح الخادم وعن عمله فى تقديم نفسه *كذبيحة* لذلك اهتم جداً بأحداث الختان فى اليوم الثامن والذهاب للهيكل لتقديم الذبيحة (فرخى الحمام) وذهابهم للهيكل أيضاً فى اليوم الأربعين. ففى إنجيل لوقا نجد معانى كثيرة تشير إلى الذبيحة لذلك *يرمز إليه بالعجل*. *وإنجيل مرقس* من بدايته يتكلم عن الصوت الصارخ فى البرية ثم عن *معجزاته وقوته* لذلك *يرمز إليه بالأسد*. أما* إنجيل يوحنا* فيتكلم عن *لاهوت السيد* المسيح والإلهيات لذلك *يرمز إليه بالنسر *المحلق فى السماويات. لذلك فإن الأربع  بشاير تشير إلى عمل الله فى خلاص البشرية وخبر انتشاره فى العالم كله.
 *فلكى تتحقق كل الرموز الخاصة بالفداء وكل المعانى الروحية؛ كان لابد للسيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً وليس بأى ميتة*. حتى أن السيد المسيح تكفن بالطيب قبل موته لكى يكون ميتاً وهو حى، وحياً وهو ميت. وهكذا مات قائماً لكى نرى القيامة فى *الصليب* ونرى *الصليب* فى القيامة. 
​
*الأحياء الأربعة ومراحل الفداء :*
      رأى حزقيال النبى مركبة الشاروبيم ورأى كل من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه. ونحن أيضاً ينبغى أن نرى فى كل حدث من أحداث الخلاص باقى الأحداث. فعندما ننظر للتجسد نرى فيه الفداء : فقد ولد  السيد المسيح فى مزود فى وسط الغنم والبقر والعجول لكى نعرف أنه منذ ميلاده هو ذبيحة وقد جاء  ليذبح. كما لا يمكن فصل التجسد عن *الصليب* أو القيامة. التركيز على *الصليب* وحده ربما يقود إلى الشك لذلك قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "كلكم تشكُّون فىّ فى هذه الليلة" (مر14: 27). فالذى ينظر إلى *الصليب* بدون القيامة يتشكك. لذلك قال لهم إن إبن الإنسان "يُسلّم إلى الأمم*...* يجلدونه ويقتلونه *وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم*" (لو33:18). كان لابد أن يؤكد لهم القيامة لكى كما قال لبطرس "طلبت من أجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك" (لو22: 32). لذلك كل واحد من الأحياء الأربعة له أربع وجوه فعندما ننظر بروح الرؤيا  النبوية نرى مع حزقيال الثلاثة وجوه الأخرى  (الأسد والعجل والنسر)  أى أننا عندما نتأمل فى ميلاده نتأمل ضمناً فى صلبه وقيامته وصعوده للسماء. 
      كانت مريم المجدلية تريد القيامة بدون الصعود فرفض السيد المسيح  هذه الرغبة لتتذكر قوله للتلاميذ "خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى" (يو16: 7).. وكأنه يقول كيف تولدوا ولادة جديدة وتصيروا أولاداً لله وتغتسلوا من خطاياكم؟ كيف تصيروا أعضاءً  فى جسدى وتتناولوا من جسدى ودمى؟ وكيف تكونوا هياكل لله؟ 
    هذا عمل الروح القدس فى الكنيسة، والروح القدس لن يأت إلا بعد الصعود. كان لابد أن يصعد السيد المسيح إلى السماء بعد أن تمم الفداء لأن بركات الفداء لن تصل إليهم إلا بالصعود للسماء. كان لابد أن يذهب إلى المقادس العلوية لكى يخدم كرئيس كهنة، وهناك أمام الله الآب يشفع فينا من أجل غفران خطايانا. ومنذ القديم كان صعود الذبيحة يعنى أنها قُبلت، لذلك كان ينبغى للصعيدة أن تصعد. إذا رفضنا صعوده نكون مثل من يقدّم الصعيدة للآب السماوى وعندما يمد الآب يده ليقبلها يريد أن يستردها ثانية..‍‍‍!!
       مريم المجدلية كانت تفكر بهذه الطريقة : فرحتها بالقيامة جعلتها تريد أن تمسك بالسيد المسيح.  فقال لها "لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى. ولكن إذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو20 :17) وهذا شرط إستمرار العلاقات بيننا. بالطبع كان قوله لها "لا تلمسينى"  بمثابة صفعة على وجهها. ففى أول لقاء عندما ظهر لها فى البستان بعد قيامته من بين الأموات مسكت قدميه وسجدت له لكن قوله لها "لا تلمسينى" هنا معناه أنه لا يريدها أن تمسك به. وعند الرجوع إلى المعنى اليونانى للفظة "لا تلمسينى" نجد أنها تعنى بداية اللمس للإمساك بالشىء وليس مجرد اللمس فقط. 
​
*رؤيا حزقيال ورؤيا يوحنا :*
      رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة بأربعة وجوه وأما يوحنا فقد رآها بوجه واحد. وليس معنى هذا أن رؤيا حزقيال النبى كانت  أوضح من رؤيا يوحنا لأن يوحنا رأى أكثر مما رآه حزقيال مع أن المنظر الذى رآه حزقيال كان منظراً رهيباً جداً: البكرات والنار والمركبة النارية الشاروبيمية. لكن عندما رأى يوحنا الرؤيا كان قد تم التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود فدخلت هذه الأمور فى مجال الزمن وأصبح التجسد فى وقت والصلب فى وقت ثانٍ والقيامة فى وقت ثالث والصعود فى وقت رابع وأصبحت أحداثاً متتالية كل حدث منها له معالمه البارزة التى تحدده. فلم تحدث القيامة فى يوم الصلب ولم يحدث الصلب فى يوم الميلاد ولم يحدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة. لذلك كان لابد أن يكون بين الصعود والقيامة أربعين يوماً  لأنه إذا حدث الصعود فى يوم القيامة لن نفهم ما معنى القيامة ومعنى الصعود. وكان يمكن أن يحدث مزج بين المعنيين. القيامة حدث مستقل بذاته دون أن ينفصل عن الصعود والصلب والميلاد،  أى أنه لم يمتزج ويذوب فى أحداث أخرى، لكن بدون إنفصال، أى أن له ملامحه المحددة القائمة بذاتها. ولهذا رآى يوحنا وجه واحد لكل من الأحياء الأربعة. أما حزقيال النبى فقد رأى أربعة وجوه للواحد منهم: لأن الأحداث لم تكن قد تمت بعد فيراها حزقيال بروح النبوة كأحداث متلازمة يُكمل بها الأربعة معاً عملية الفداء.
      رأى حزقيال النبى الأحياء الأربعة من بعيد، لذلك رأى أربعة وجوه، لكل منها، لكن يوحنا عندما نظر عن قرب، رأى وجهاً واحداً فقط. فعندما *وصف يوحنا العرش الإلهى* *أبرز تمايز أحداث التجسد والصلب والقيامة والصعود وهى أحداث عايشها يوحنا الإنجيلى فى مراحلها المتمايزة، لكن حزقيال الذى رأى من بعيد كانت الأحداث تتراكم مع بعضها فى نظره وتلاشت الفوارق الزمنية بينها *لأنه يراها بروح النبوة وليس كأحداث حدثت فعلاً. ولتقريب المعنى نورد المثال التالى: إذا نظرنا إلى أى شىء  من بعيد نرى له وجوهاً كثيرة، لكن إذا وضعناه أمام أعيننا لن نرى سوى الوجه المقابل لنا فقط​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



اسفة :smi411:

المصدر للمشاركة السابقة 


المصدر :http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...ons/CROSS.doc+الصليب&cd=4&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

  سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
*  أسئلة اللاهوت والإيمان والعقيدة*​  *     نحن لا نقبل إكرامكم للصليب الذي تقولون إن المسيح صلب    عليه.  وكيف تعبدون خشبة؟*

ا*لإجابة: * 
نحن لا نعبد الصليب        Holy Cross ولكننا نقدس الصليب لأنه أعظم علامة لمحبة الله لنا.
أما موضوع هذه    المحبة فيتلخص في سقوط الإنسان في الخطية بغواية إبليس، والله دبر  	خلاصه بالصليب 	بتجسده.  وأصبح  	الصليب وسيلة  	للغفران والتقديس.  ومتى تطهر الإنسان وتقدس أمكنه    أن يتعايش مع  	الله القدوس في سمائه في الحياة الأخرى.
وهي حكمة الله أن    يتمم خلاص العالم بالصليب كما معلمنا بولس "الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها    قبل الدهور لمجدنا.  التي لم يعلمها أحد من عظماء هذا الدهر.  لأن لو عرفوا لما    صلبوا رب المجد" (رسالة  	كورنثوس الأولى 8،7:2).         (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)       والصليب بهذا الخلاص    يحمل أسراراً كثيرة لقوة الله، إذ به هزم  	الشيطان والموت والخطية والهاوية    والعبودية؛ وهذا سبب محبتنا للصليب وتقديسنا له.
 

بل إن الصليب له    أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا، وعلامته وقوته  تفارقنا ليلاً ونهاراً.  إذ نحن لا نبدأ    عملاً إلا برشم الصليب ونرشم علامته على  	ما نأكله وما نشربه.  ونرشمه قبل ومنا    وعند استيقاظنا.  ونرشمه لحلول البركة ولطرد الشياطين والأفكار الشريرة وإخماد    الشهوات والميول الشريرة والإنفعالات الخاطئة، ولإبطال مفعول السموم والميكروبات    التي لا نعرف مصدرها، ونشربه في مواجهة المخاطر والأماكن الموحِشة.  والصليب في    عمومه منهج لحياتنا في إحتمال الآلام والمضايقات والإضطهادات.  ويعتبر مصدراً    للتعزية وبلسماً لنا في كل هذه.  وبقدر ما نتأمل في الصليب بقدر ما تنكشف أعماق    محبة الله لنا وتزداد محبتنا له.  لذلك نحن نمجد الصليب ونتمسك به وندقه على    أيدينا ونلبسه على صدورنا ونضعه على قبورنا وهو علم كنائسنا.  وكل البركات والنعم    الموجودة في الصليب ينالها المؤمن بالإختبار والممارسة بإيمان.  ومن يدركها لا    يسعه إلا أن يقول مع معلمنا بولس "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا  	بصليب ربنا    يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلِبَ العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (1كو24،23:1).
وتقديسنا نحن    للصليب يشبهه تقديس أفراد مجتمعنا للكعبة المشرفة، إذ يرون فيها عملاً إلهياً    وبركة مقدسة.  لذلك يطوفون حولها ليأخذوا بركتها وينالوا رضوان الله.  وهم    يفتخرون بالكعبة كشيء مقدس ولربما يتزين البعض منهم بأشكال ذهبية أو فضية لها كما    نتزين نحن المسيحيين بأشكال الصليب.     هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ويبدو أن كل أصحاب    عقيدة لهم رمز حسّي يربطهم بالله، يقدسونه لأنه يرمز إلى عمل عظيم عمله الله    معهم، وإن كان هذا الرمز ينال التكريم والتقديس إلا أن العبادة لا تُقدَّم له بل    لله وحده.
* 

*​ ومن الجدير بالذكر    أن جميع الناس في العالم بغض النظر عن دينهم، عندما يقوم أحد بحسدهم أو بالحقد عليهم، على    الفور يبحث الشخص عن خشب ويقول: "إمسك الخشب" أو "*Touch    wood*"    أو ‘*Knock on wood*’..     وما هو قيمة الخشب إلا أنه مادة الصليب المقدس، وبه يسعى الشخص للخلاص من الحسد    عن طريق المجئ للصليب..  وتحوَّر هذا الأمر، ويعمله الكثيرون بدون فهم...
    لذلك وإن كان الصليب أصلاً من الخشب، والكعبة هي من الحجر لذلك فتعبير خاطئ أن    يُقال إن هؤلاء يعبدون خشبة، وأولئك يعبدون حجراً!  ولكن التعبير السليم أن كلاً    منهم يقدس ما يعتقد فيه.


المصدر موقع الأنبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

* لماذا تصرون على أن الموت كان بالصليب؟!

الإجابة:

ليس هو إصرار بل هو حقيقة بدليل أن الصليب عَلَم جميع المسيحيين في كل أرجاء العالم.
  وقد كان الموت بالصليب بالذات لأسباب:

أولها: أن ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق إلى أخمص القدمين من تحت، ومن أقصى طرف الذراع اليمنى إلى أقصى طرف الذراع اليسرى، مما يعني صلب جسد الخطية بكليته ليستوفي قصاصه. 

ثانياً: لأن الذي يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه، وعلى مرأى من كل عين، حيث يكون الصليب عادى في مكان مرتفع، وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر.

ثالثاً: لإمكان الربط بين الأحداث العظيمة العتيدة أن تحدث وبين شخص المسيح المعلق على الصليب والظاهر أما الجميع وذلك لإظهار مجد لاهوته. 
وهذا قد تم فعلاً؛ إذ عندما أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض والصخور تشققت، انفتحت بصيرة اللص اليمين على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك". كذلك قائد المائة الوثني الذي طعنه بالحربة قال: "حقاً هذا كان ابن الله".

رابعاً: لإظهار كمال صفاته الإلهية، لأنه بالصليب برهَن على محبته اللامتناهية حيث قدَّم أقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات، 
كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبوله موت الصليب الذي كان أشنع ميتة إذ كان وسيلة قتل المجرمين، وكذلك رحمته الواسعة في مغفرة الخطية بغفرانه للص الذي أعلن إيمانه به.وأيضاً قداسته الكاملة بصفحه ومسامحته للذين جدَّفوا عليه، وتوكيده لكمال ذاته الإلهية بتوافق مشيئته بالتمام مع مشيئة الآب في قبوله الصليب، وإعلانه أنه الحق وهو على الصليب بترجمة كل تعاليمه من مسكنة الروح والوداعة والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الآلام وقبول التعيير إلى سلوك واقعٍ حيٍ. وإذ أعلن أنه الحق صار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم بأقواله وأعماله معاً.

وإن كانت هذه كلها هي ثمار الصليب، فليست هناك أسباب أمجد من هذه ليكون الصليب وسيلة الخلاص.

المرجع:
كتاب : سؤال وجواب للقمص صليب حكيم*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

اللة على الجمال 

تسلم ايدك ا بو تربو

اجدع الصعايدة الجدعان


متابعة وهشارك حالا


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*هدية من احدى صديقاتى الغاليات *

*اتمنى ان تكون *

*سبب بركة ومنفعة *

*لكم جميعا *


*للتحميل *

*عظات  رائعة *



:download:

*عظات عيد الصليب - لأبونا أنطونيوس عبد المسيح
*
*عشية عيد الصليب 18 مارس 2008*

*عشية عيد الصليب 27 سبتمبر 2008*





*السامرية عند الصليب - للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
**



*





*عيد الصليب - للقمص بيشوي كامل
**عظات ابونا بيشوى كامل عن الصليب*









*الصليب والحرية - لنيافة الأنبا موسى
**



*





*عظات البابا شنوده الثالث عن الصليب
**





**اذكرونى فى صلاتكم
منقول للامانة*
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*


الصليب [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/cauuce-caasseaeee/16216-caoaie-othoicdh-caaaeec-naeycaeia.html"]طقسياً(الأنبا [/URL]روفائيل)


نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
العلاقة بين الطقس والعقيدة :
العقيدة فكر الطقس تطبيق .

الفكر بسهولة ينحرف أما التطبيق لا ينحرف ...

الطقس حارساً للعقيدة وتطبيق عملى لها ...
كما أن العقيدة يمكن تنحرف إن صارت فكلا بلا عمل والعكس صحيح ... لابد أن تترجم العقيدة إلى طقس يمارس عملياً إلا وينسى وينحرف .

يجب علينا أن نفهم الخلفيات العقيدية للطقس ...

لا يوجد طقس فى الكنيسة إلا وله ومعنى لاهوتى ولا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية فى لكنيسة إلا ولها معنى طقسى دقيق ... أصغر طقس فى الكنيسة ه رسم الصليب ومع ذلك يحوى فى داخله كل العقائد المسيحية العظمى .

مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...

رسم الصليب إعلان على الانتماء ليسوع المصلوب سؤال مكرر يتوجه إلى المخدومين : لماذا تفتخروا بالصليب .. أما كان يجب أن نخرق منه ونفتخر بالقيامة وبحيل التجلى ؟
العجيب أننا نفتخر بأضعف نقطة فى حياة المسيح والتى هى الصليب ...

والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .

ويقول “لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (اكو 2:2) .

القديس بولس الرسول يقر على نفسه أنه ضد التيار والفلسفة لذلك أهل كورنثوس احتقروه وفضلوا أبلوس عنه الذى ذهب لهم بحكمة وفلسفة (أبولس) أنه باشتداد كان يفحم اليهود جهراً مبيناً من الكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح (أعمال) فحقق أبولس للمسيحيين ما لم يستطع بولس الرسول تحقيقه فهو وضح لأهل كورنثوس لماذا لم يتكلم بأسلوب الفلسفة فكتب إليهم قائلاً لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله لأنه مكتوب سأبيد الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء .. أين الحكيم، أين الكاتب، أين مباحث هذا الدهر. ألم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم لأنه إذا كان العالم فى حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة أستحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة لأن اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة ، "وأما للمدعوين يهوداً وينانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو 17:1-25) .

العمل القوى لا يحتاج إلى دعاية لذلك القديس بولس لم يكرز بذلك الملك الجبار إنما بالمسيح المصلوب فتحول العالم كله للمسيح .. وهذا أعظم برهان على صدق المسيحية .

اليهود رفضوا الإيمان بإله مصلوب يريدون إله معجزات الذى هو إله موسى ، واليونانيون يسخرون بالكرازة بإله ضعيف ويعتبرون أن هذا جهل ومع هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخذ يكرز لهم بهذا الإله المصلوب حتى آمنوا ..

وأصبحت هنا قوة الكرازة ليست بالفلسفة والحكمة إنما بقوة الصليب فعلاً كما قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:2:1، 2) .

وهنا يتسائل البعض قائلاً : الصليب كان وسيلة إعدام للمسيح كيف يتخذونه رمز للمسيحية ووسيلة فخر .. يلبسه المسيحيون على صدورهم ويعلقونه على منارات الكنائس .. الخ .

والإجابة كالآتى :

1- لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2- لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .

عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .
لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخاردى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .
قصة :
شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .
3- الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :
1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...
رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :
الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه .

مبنى الكنيسة أحياناً يكون على شكل صليب .

1- دائرة رمز للأبدية . 2- سفينة .

ولكن أشهر المناظر للكنيسة هى على شكل صليب ...

فالكنيسة هى أيضاً صليب فى نصوص الليتورجية نقول :
1- نسجد لصليبك فى لحن : ليس معناه إطلاقاً عبادة أوثان .. هناك فرق بين عبادة الأوثان والعبادة المسيحية (السجود للصليب .. وللجسد المقدس على المذبح) عندما ينفصل الله عن المادة تصير المادة وثن وعندما يتحد الله بالمادة تصير المادة مقدسة . عباد الأوثان كانوا يسجدون للأوثان (حيوانات - كواكب ... الخ) بمعزل عن الله لذلك كانت عبادتم نجسة .. أما نحن عندما نسجد لهذه الماد نعلن أن الله متجلى فيها وأن المادة فى نظر الله مقدسة وأنه يمكن أن يتحد بها .. وهذا يعلن إيماننا بالتجسد، وأن التجسد ليس هو قصة وهمية إنما واقع يومى وبرهانه أن الله فينا .. وأن المادة صارت مقدسة .. وأن الله يتحد بالمادة لذلك فأنا أتقدم للمادة (التناول) بكل وقار .. وأتلاقى مع الله خلال هذه المواد .. ومن يعترض على هذا الكلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد ويوافق الفكر الغنوسى القائل أن المادة شر ...

إن كنا نؤمن أن الله خلق المادة كما هو خلق الروح ... تصير المادة مقدسة وإن كنا نؤمن أن الله تجسد فإن المادة بالأحرى أكثر قداسة لذلك يمكننى أسجد للصليب وللمذبح، وعندما نسجد للصليب فنحن نسجد للمصلوب لذلك يقول القديس بولس لرسول "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" المقصود هنا بدم الذى صلب على الصليب أى المصلوب بقصد الاتحاد بين الصليب والمصلوب صار كأنه اتحاد مطلق .

2- ذكصولجية عيد الصليب : تعلن إيماننا بالصليب كعلامة الصليب عقيدياً فهو ذبيحة - فداء - مصالحة مع الله .. الخ .

أما الصليب طقسياً علامة لا تقل فكر قيمتها عن الفكر العقيدى ، ففى ذكصولجية الصليب يتكلم عن الصليب كعلامة قائلاً نسجد لصليبك الخشبة المحيية الصليب فحزناً .

3- فى إبصالية يوم الجمعة نقول : أعطى علامة لعبيده الذين يخافونه أن : ... هذه العلامة التى هى أسم الخلاص والصليب المحمى الذى صلبه عليه .. 

4- أثناء القداس الإلهى : يستخدم الكاهن الصليب باستمرار يبارك به الشعب حتى صار الصليب عملاً كهنوتياً من اختصاصات الكاهن .. أى الشعب لا يستطيع أن يرشم الصليب فى وجود الكاهن .

الكاهن لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى وجود الأسقف ..

والأسقف لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى البطريرك ..

لأن الصليب صار عملاً كهنوتياً .. وغير مسموح لإنسان أن يرشم الآخر إلا الكاهن إلا كنوع من الحماية ترشم الأم ابنها ..

5- الإنسان يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولكن لا يرشم آخر .

الآباء قديماً كانوا فى لبرية إذا تقابل أحدهم مع الآخر يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولا يرشم مع الآخر بالصليب لسببين :

1- لئلا يكون الآخر كاهن فكيف بروح الأتضاع يرشم عليه .

2- لئلا يكون الآخر روح نجس فيهج عليه لأن الآب يحتمى فى الصليب .
إنما كان آباؤنا يرشمون الصليب على أنفسهم عند مقابلتهم لبعض فإن كان الآخر مثله سيكون هناك تآلف وإن كان روح نجس سوف يهرب من أمامه .

الإنسان يرشم الصليب على الطعام والشراب ليباركه ويبعد الشيطان ... رشم الصليب فى التقليد البيزنطى : 
إصبع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الخنصر يعمل دائرة تشير إلى الأبدية وفى نفس الوقت يكون إصبع الشبابه مع الإصبع الأوسط يعمل علامة الصليب كما أن وضع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الأخير يحجز عشرة عقل ورقم عشرة بالقبطى هو يوتا (1) الذى هو اسم يسوع .

6- فى القداس الإلهى يوجد 42 رشم صليب منهم :
18 رشم : على الشعب والخدام (من بدية رفع الحمل عبارة عن 3 أجيوس 3 الربا مع جميعكم تحليل الخدام الفوائدى) .

18 رشم : على الخبز والخمر قبل حلول الروح القدس (3 بارك وشكر وقسم وقدسه للخبز ثم 3 على الأم).

6 رشم : أناء حلول الروح القدس (3 على االخبز + 3 على الكأس) .

بعد التحويل يوجد 6 رشومات ولكن لا يرشمهم الكاهن إنما يرشم الدم بالجسد .. ويرشم الجسد بالدم ويرشم الدم بالدم (يصنع الكاهن إصبعه بالكأس ويرشم من الدم الدم) . 7- فى سر المعمودية : يرشم الكاهن على الماء بالصليب وأيضاً يضع الزيت على منظر صليب .. الزيت فى المعمودية 3 أنواع هم :

أ- زيت ساذج : يرشم به المعمودية والمتعمد لطرد الشياطين .
ب- زيت عاليلاون : زيت الفرح لاستقبال الروح القدس .
ج - زيت الميرون : لسكنى الروح القدس .

"متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ... وإذا لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فيأتى ويجده مكتوباً مزيناً ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أشد منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله" (لو24:11-26) .

نحن فى الكنيسة نطرد الروح النجس من الماء والطفل وقبل أن يرجع إليه ثانية نعطيه الروح القدس فعند عودته إليه يعود ولا يستطيع الدخول لأنه أخذ الروح القدس .. لكن إذا وجده فارغاً فيدخل ويسكن بداخله ...
جميعها بعلامة الصليب أيضاً فى سر مسحة المرضى وفى صلاة الإكليل وفى بقية جميع الأسرار .

فالصليب هو وسيلتنا فى الصلاة والتقديس والمباركة والسجود ... الخ ، لقد نجح المستجدين فى اقتناء الصليب وهذا يوآزر من جهادنا ويسندنا . قصة :
ذهب ساحر يطلب من الأسقف بأن يأمره أن يعمل له أى شئ يأمره به فسخر به الأسقف وقال له : أحضر لى الصليب من على المذبح .. وهنا نقهقر الشيطان ولم يستطع لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام الصليب .
طوبى لمن يحتمى بالصليب . الصليب طقسياً له عيدين وله أسبوع :
العيدين هما : أعياد احتفالية تصلى بالطقس الشعانينى :

العيد الأصلى خاص بشهر برمهات ولأنه يقع فى الصوم الكبير رتبوا عيداً فى تت لكى نحتفل دون تحرج من الصوم ...
نحتفل به 3 أيام ويعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية ويكون له دوره كبيرة نقرأ خلالها 12 إنجيل أمام أيقونات القديسين كأننا نقول لهم "أنتم أيضاً حملتم الصليب كما حمله المسيح" .

احتفال الصليب له مراحل فى القدس يقام كل يم جمعة بقراءات خاصة وتسبيح تسمى درب الصليب ... وهذه على مدار السنة ...

دورة الصليب مرتبة بالطقس الشعانينى نسبة لدخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ثم صلب وأيضاً ما صنعته الملكة هيلانة وأبنها قسطنطين لتكريم الصليب .

صلوات دورة الصليب أمام أيقونات القديسين تعنى قول الكتاب "أن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد معه" .

الاحتفال الخاص بالصليب فى أسبوع البصخة ففيه الزخر الروحى .. ونعيش فيه مع المسيح بفعله الكفارى لحظة بلحظة .. وكلمة (البصخة) تعنى (العبور) العبور من الظلمة إلى النور .

ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .

ومن أن تكون عبيد إلى أن نكون أبناء ...

كثرة استخدام الصليب بالكنيسة والاحتفال به وتمجيده ينقل دائماً لذهننا فعله الكفارى وخلاص نفوسنا 


المصدر : http://ch-joy.com/vb/cauuce-caasseaeee/16216-caoaie-othoicdh-caaaeec-naeycaeia.html​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

وقصة وصول قطعة من الصليب إلى كنيسة دمياط

في السابع عشر من شهر توت من كل عام قبطي يحتفل القبط والأثيوبيون , بعيد الصليب المجيد - و تحتفل به الكنيسة اللاتينية في الثالث من مايو – 
وهو يمثل اليوم الذي عثر فيه علي صليب السيد المسيح , والذي علق فوقه في العام الثالث والثلاثين أو الرابع والثلاثين لميلاده الزمني من العذراء مريم , وظل مطموراً بفعل اليهود , الذين أصدر زعماؤهم أمراً إلي كل الشعب , بأن كل من لديه قمامة , أو كناسة , فليلق بها إلي حيث المكان الذي به صليب المسيح , وذلك ليخفوا معالم الصليب , القبر المقدس , الذي كانت تجري منه آيات الشفاء والعجائب , مما أزعج اليهود وقض مضاجعهم 000 وبمرور الزمن صار المكان تلاً عالياً 0
وذكر المؤرخون أن الإمبراطور الروماني هادريان Hadrian 117 – 138 م أقام علي هذا التل , في عام 135م هيكلاً للزهرة Venus ( الألهة الحامية لمدينة روما ) ومن بين من ذكروا هذه الرواية , البروفيسور الدكتور جاكسون في كتاب له , كما ذكرها هانز ليتسمان في كتابه (تاريخ الكنيسة القديمة) الجزء الثالث , الجزء الخامس 0
وقد تم الكشف علي الصليب المجيد , بمعرفة الملكة القديسة هيلانة , أم الإمبراطور قسطنطين 0 وكان ذلك في عام326 لميلاد المسيح , ويوافق سنة 42 للشهداء الأطهار 0 
اشتاقت الملكة هيلانـة ( 247 – 327 ) إلي أن تعرف مصير الصليب المقـدس , الذي صلب عليه المسيح له المجد , وقيل أنها رأت في منامها حلماً , أنبأها بأنها هي التي ستكشف عن الصليب 0 وقد شجعها ابنها الإمبراطور قسطنطين , علي رحلتها إلي الأراضي المقدسة , وأرسل معها قوة من الجند قوامها ثلاثة آلاف جندي ليكونوا في خدمتها , وتحت طلبها , هناك في أورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف المدينة , البالغ من العمر ثمانين عاماً 0 وأبدت له وللشعب رغبتها , فأرشدها إلي رجل طاعن فيالسن , من أشراف اليهود ويسمي يهوذا , وكان خبيراً بالتاريخ والأحداث , والأشخاص , وبالأماكن 0 فاستحضرته الملكة وسألته عن صليب المسيح 0 فأنكر في مبدأ الأمر , معرفته به , وبمكانه 0 فلما شددت عليه الطلب 0 وهددته ثم توعدته إن لم يكاشفها بالحقيقة , فاضطر إلي أن يرشدها إلي الموضع الحقيقي للصليب , وهو كوم الجلجسة , وهو بعينه المكان الذي تقوم علية الآن كنيسة القيامة بالقدس القديمة 0 
أمرت الملكة هيلانة في الحال بإزالة التل , فانكشفت المغارة 0 وعثروا فيها علي ثلاثة صلبان , وكان لابد لهم أن يتوقعوا أن تكون الصلبان الثلاثة : هي صليب المسيح يسوع , وصليب اللص الذي صلب عن يمينه , وصليب اللص الذي صلب عن يساره 0 وقد عثروا كذلك علي المسامير , وعلي بعض أدوات الصلب , كما عثروا علي اللوحة التيكانت موضوعة فوق صليب المخلص , ومكتوب عليها – يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود – ويبدو أن هذه الصلبان الثلاثة كانت في حجم واحد , وشكل واحد , أو متشابهة , حتى أن الملكة ومن معها عجزوا عن التعرف علي صليب المسيح يسوع من بينها 0 ويروي المؤرخ زوسيموس وكذلك المؤرخ روفينوس في كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة 0 أن الملكة استطاعت بمشورة الأسقف مكاريوس , أن تميز صليب المسيح 0 بعد أن وضعت الصلبان الثلاثة , الواحد بعد الآخر , علي جثمان رجل ميت , فحدثت المعجزة وقام الميت علي الفور عندما لمسة صليب المسيح 0 فأحنت الملكة رأسها إكراماً , وتكريماً للصليب المقدس , وغلفته بالذهب الخالص , ولفته بالحرير , ووضعته في خزانة من الفضة في أورشليم 0 وشهد بذلك أيضاً أمبروسيوس رئيس أساقفة ميلانو في سنة (340 – 397م ) والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم وغيرها من أباء الكنيسة 0
ثم أنشأت الملكة هيلانة علي مغارة الصليب , والقبر كنيسة القيامة , ووضعت فيها الصليب المجيد 0 وأرسلت إلي القديس أثناسيوس ليدشن الكنيسة فذهب ودشنها في احتفال عظيم عام 328 للميلاد , ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة في كنيسة القيامة إلي الآن , ويراها كل من يزور الأماكن المقدسة 0 

توزيع خشبة الصليب في أنحاء العالم

أمر الملك قسطنطين بتوزيع خشبة الصليب المقدس , علي كافة كنائس العالم آنذاك , وقد احتفظت كنيسة القسطنطينية بالجزء المتبقي , في حين حصلت كنيسة روما علي قطعة كبيرة منه 0
وذكر القديس كيرلس بطريرك أورشليم في كتابه (مواعظ التعليم المسيحي) أن أساقفة أورشليم كانوا يوزعون من عود الصليب المقدس علي كبار الزائرين , حتى أن الدنيا امتلأت من أجزاء الصليب في زمن قليل 0 ومع ذلك لم ينقص منه شيء , بسبب النشوء والنمو , وبسبب القوة التي اكتسبها من جسد الرب يسوع الإلهي الذي علق فوقه0

اختفاء الصليب
1- سقوطه في يد الفرس
وظل الصليب قائماً في كنيسة القيامة , إلي أن أستولي ملك الفرس كسري Chosrots الثاني 590 – 628م عليأورشليم عام 614م 0 وهدم كنيسة القيامة , ونقل الصليب معه إلي بلاد الفرس , في مايو – أيار لسنة 614م 0 ويقول المؤرخون : أن الفرس دفنوا الصليب في حفرة , في بستان مقابل قصر الملك , بعدما قتلوا الشماسين اللذين أمرهما الملك بحمل الصليب إلي البستان , وذلك حتى يخفوا معالم الصليب , ولكن شاء الله أن تشهد ذلك , فتاة صغيرة ابنة كاهن , كانت قد سباها الملك , وأقامها في بيته .
وفي عهد هرقل Heraclius إمبراطور الروم (610 – 641م ) استرد الروم هيبتهم , واستردواالممتلكات التي أخذها الفرس منهم , ومن بينها عود الصليب (622 – 630م ) حيث أخرجوه , بإرشاد تلك الفتاة من الحفرة التي ظل فيها نحو أربع عشرة سنة 0 وكان ذلك في عام 629 لميلاد المسيح 0
وقال المؤرخون أن هرقل أراد أن يرد الصليب إلي كنيسة القيامة , وأن يحمله , إليها بنفسه , فلبس حلته الملكية , وتوشح بوشاحه الإمبراطوري , ووضع علي رأسه تاجه الذهبي , المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة ثم حمل الصليب علي كتفه , ولما اقترب من باب كنيسة القيامة , ثقل عليه الصليب إلي درجة كبيرة , ولم يستطع أن يخطو عتبة الكنيسة , فحار في الأمر , وحينئذ تقدم إليه أحد الكهنة وقال :
أذكر أيها الملك أن مولاك دخل إلي هذا المكان حاملاً الصليب , وعلي هامته المقدسة إكليل من الشوك , لا إكليل من الذهب 0 فيلزم أن تخلع تاجك الذهبي , وتنزع عنك وشاحك الملكي , ليتسنى لك الدخول فرضخ الملك للنصيحة وفعل كما قال له الكاهن فأمكنه حينئذ أن يدخل الكنيسة في سهولة ويسر وكأنه يحمل حمل هيناً وخفيفاً , وحسب ذلك اليوم عيداً للصليب 0
ولذا تحتفل كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية بعدين للصليب أولهما في 17 من توت , والثاني في 10 من برمهات 0 الأول هو عيد ارتفاع الصليب وتكريس كنيسته , والثاني هو عيد ظهور الصليب واكتشافه 0

2- نقله إلي القسطنطينية :
تذكر المصادر العلمية , أن الصليب المقدس نقل بعد ذلك إلي القسطنطينية , وأودع في كنيسة القديسة صوفية , التي تحولت إلي جامع أيا صوفيا بإسطنبول , في عهد محمد الثاني الفاتح (1429 – 1481م ) 0

3- اختفاء أجزاء الصليب منذ حرب الأيقونات :
حيث حدثت حرباً عواناً , استغرقت أكثر من قرن وذلك في القرن الثامن الميلادي , في أيام فيليب باردان (711 – 713م ) حيث أزال رسومات الأيقونات من كنيسة أجيا صوفية , ومن بينها خشبة الصليب التي اختفت بعدها 0 
ومنذ سنة 1400م اكتشفت قطعتان ضمن قطع الصليب في كنيسة بإيبارشية فرنسا القبطية( الحالية) وتم تقديم قطعة منها إلي قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث لتكون بالمقر البابوي بالقاهرة . أما الثانية فهاك قصتها :

استحضار قطعة من خشبة صليب المسيح إلي دمياط

كيف وصلت قطعة من صليب المسيح إلي دمياط ؟

كان قد حضر إلي القاهرة الأنبا جوانس ماريا رئيس الأساقفة بمدينة فينسيا مع مساعده المونسنيور إيجينوس في 26 مارس 1974م وصحبهما قداسة البابا إلي دير الأنبا بيشوي حيث قام بسيامتهما رهباناً أرثوذكسين بعدما تنازلا عن درجاتهما الكهنوتية السابقة , وسمي الأول باسم الراهب مرقص والثاني باسم الراهب أثناسيوس 0وقاما بعد ذلك بزيارة بعض الإيبارشيات 0

زيارتهما لدمياط ووعدهما بالصليب :

قاما بزيارة مدينة دمياط مصطحبينأحد الأساقفة , في تلك السنة عينها , وقاما بزيارة كنائس المدينة والتبرك بجسد مارسيدهم بشاي , حيث تقابلا مع كاهن الكنيسة , ولما علم انهما مغرمين بالأيقونات القديمة , أهداهما ثلاثة أيقونات , واحدة كانت لديه شخصياً , والأخري من السيدة مرجريت قسيس , وايقونة ثالثة متاكلة من مخلفات كنيسة السيدة العذراء القديمة 0 

ولما أرادا أن يبادلاه الهديـة , عرضا عليـة أن يختـارأحـد شيئيـن 
+ إمـا شعر يوحنـا المعمـدان داخـل أنبـوبة خشبيــة 0
+ أو قطعة من صليب المسيح داخل حامل مشغول 0
فاختار الثانية , غير أنه كان لابد من سفر أحد لاستلام هذه الهدية 

وفي يوم الأحد 2 يونية سنة 1974م تمت سيامة الأنبا مرقس أسقفاً علي فرنسا ومرسيليا , والأنبا أثناسيوس خوري ابيسكوبوس علي مدينة باريس وفي أواخر شهر سبتمبر سنة 1974م سافر الأثنان إلي مقرهما حيث تم تجليسهما 0 

حضورهما إلي القاهرة واستقبال نيافة الأنبا بيشوي لهما

وكان منتظراً حضور صاحبي النيافة من فرنسا إلي مصر في عيد الصليب المجيد في 27/9/1975 حسب وعدهما0 
وفي مساء السبت 26/9/1975 حضرا لزيارة الكنيسة الأم , وكان في استقبالهما نيافة الحبر الجليل جزيل الاحترام الأنبا بيشوي الذي اصطحبهما لزيارة قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة , فقدما له هدية , هي قطعة من الصليب المقدس مع الوثائق الرسمية الخاصة بها 0
ثم قدما قطعة صغيرة من الصليب لنيافة الأنبا بيشوي وهي التيوعدانا بها 0

حضورهما إلي دمياط : 

بعد قليل اصطحبهما نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بيشوي إلي دمياط في عشية يوم الخميس 6/11/1975م , حيث عمل احتفالاً كبيراً بالكنيسة , ودشنت المقصورة المعدة لحفظ قطعة الصليب المقدسة وفي اليوم التالي اشتركا في صلاة القداس مع نيافة الأنبا بيشوي وكهنة الكنيسة 0 وكان لهذا الاحتفال ذكريات قديمة , منذ أيام استشهاد القديس مار سيدهم بشاي الذي كان يحب الصليب جداً , وقد علق الأشرار صليباً من خشب علي جسده طوال فترة استشهاده , كما أنه ظهر صليب من نور علي مقبرته بعد استشهاده وظل مدة طويلة – وصدر فرماناً من السلطان العثماني برفع الصليب في دمياط أثناء الاحتفال جهاراً بدفنه , وطاف المسيحيون بهذا الصليب في كل المدينة , وبعدها رفع في كل بلاد القطر 0وهااليوم يحضرون له جزء من نفس صليب السيد المسيح ليوضع بجانبه في كنيسة السيدة العذراء 0

قصة هذه القطعة من الصليب :
قال نيافة الأنبا مرقص 
( أما عن هذه القطعة التي في حوزتي فقد نقلها الكابتن البحار"مُلخيو ترينزان " إلي فينسيا ) 

حيث كانت وديعة لدي عائلة نبيلة , سلمتها في 29 أبريل عام 1513 إلي حوزة البطريرك أنطوان بونتاروفي بطريرك فينسيا , ومن ثم آلت في 3 يونيو سنة 1838م إلي الكاردينال جاك مونيكو بطريرك فينسيا 000 ثم إنتقلت بعد ذلك إليالكاردينال جان بيتر بطريرك فينسيا أيضاً , إلي أن أصبحت في 20 ابريل عام 1912 في حوزة البطريك بيرونتوني أسقف ( جيراس) الذي أعطاها للبطريرك الأسباني ( جوزيف ماري جارسيا لاجريرا) أسقف ( فالنس ) في أسبانيا 0
ويضيف نيافته ( ونظراً للروابط الوثيقة بيني وبينه فقد قام هذا الأخير بإهدائها إليٍَِِ في 17 أكتوبر عام 1970 وها أنا أهديها بدوري إلي دمياط 0

من تحت طعنة الحربة

حضر أحد الأخوة المباركين إلى دمياط في صحبة بعض الأقارب و الأصدقاء و معهما امرأة متوفى زوجها و بها أرواح شريرة و كان الكاهن قد اخرج قطعة الصليب المباركة لينالوا بركاتها حسب طلبهم فما كان من المرأة أن صرخت و ارتمت على الأرض و هي تقول: أتخنقنا ارفع الصليب عنى أنها نور و نار دى خطيرة من تحت طعنة الحربة و ظلت تقول هكذا حتى استفاقت و هي تقول خرجوا ثم انصرفت بسلام تشكر الله .




المصدر :  http://www.freecopts.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-20352.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*











بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

كيف تحمل صليبا؟ و ما المعانى اللاهوتية للصليب؟
تعيد الكنيسة فى 17 توت (27 سبتمبر) يوم ظهوره للملك قسطنطين، و فى يوم 10 برمهات (19 مارس) يوم عثور الملكة هيلانة على خشبة الصليب المقدسة.
ونحن نريد اليوم ان نتكلم عن الصليب بمعناه الروحى، و عن أهمية الصليب و بركته فى حياتنا.
الصليب هو مشقة نتحملها من أجل محبتنا لله أو محبتنا للناس، لأجل الملكوت عموما.
الصليب هو الباب الضيق الذى دعانا الرب الى الدخول منه (مت 7 : 13)..

وقال لنا فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق (يو 16 : 33) و تكونوا مبغضين من الجميع لأجل اسمى (مت 10 : 22). بل تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله (يو 16 : 2) لو كنتم من العالم، لكان العالميحب خاصته..ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، لذلك 
يبغضكم العالم (يو 15 : 19) و هكذا كان القديس بولس الرسول يعلم "انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى ان ندخل ملكوت الله" (أع 14 : 22)
فإن حملت صليبا، إقبل ذلك بفرح بسبب ما سوف تناله من أكاليل، إن كنت لا تشكو ولا تشك.
أنواع كثيرة من الصلبان سوف تواجهك منها الجهاد و الاحتمال و الصبر و منها التعب فى الخدمة و فى التوبة، و ايضا إحتمال التأديب من الله و من الاباء....
فلا تتذمر كلما حملت صليبا. ولا تظن ان الحياة الروحية لابد أن تكون سهلة، و طريقها مفروش بالورود و إلا فعلى أى شىء سوف تكافأ فى الابدية؟ و ايضا ما معنى كلام الرب عن الباب الضيق (مت 7 : 13)..
كيف تحمل الصليب عمليا؟
1- الصليب هو علامة حب و بذل و تضحية و فداء تحمله كلما تعبت لاجل ممارسة هذه الفضائل.
حاول ان تتعب من أجل إراحة غيرك و من أجل انقاذه و خدمته و ثق ان الله لا ينسى تعب المحبة بل كل واحد سياخذ اجرته حسب تعبه (1 كو 3 : 8) تدرب ان تعطى مهما بذلت و تحملت و ضحيت..و تدرب ان تعطى من اعوازك كما فعلت المرأة المطوبة (لو 21 : 4) 
غتعب فى خدمتك بمقدار تعبك يظهر حبك و بذلك تظهر تضحيتك.
2- الصليب ايضا علامة الم و احتمال:
الالام العظيمة التى احتملها السيد من اجلنا سواء الام الجسد التى قال عنها ثقبوا يدى ورجلى و احصوا كل عظامى او الام العار التى احتملها من اجلنا فى سرور اى و هو مسرور بخلاصنا.
لهذا قال عنه الرسول من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزى (عب 12 : 2) 
ما اعظم الاحتمال بسرور, انه درس لنا
وانت تحمل صليبا أن كنت من اجل الرب تحتمل ضيقته او من اجل بركينالك اضطهاد او من اجل ذلك تصاب بمرض او ضعف، كذلك ان كنت تحتمل متاعب الناس دون ان تنتقم لنفسك بل تحول الخد الاخر و تمشى الميل الثانى ولا تقاوم الشر (مت 5 39 - 42) بل تصبر و 
الصبر صليب..سواء كان احتمالك و صبرك فى محيط الاسرة او فى مجال الخدمة او فى نطاق العمل.
3- و تحمل صليبا ان كنت تصلب الجسد من الاهواء (غل 5 : 24). فتبذل كل جهدك لكى تصلب رغبة او شهوة و تنتصر على نفسك و تصلب فكرك كلما اراد ان يشرد بك، كلما تضبط حواسك و تلجم لسانك و تقهر ذاتك و تمنع جسدك عن الطعام محتملا الجوع مبتعدا عن كل 
طعام شهى و عن كل لذة جسدية و عن محبة المال.
4- و تحمل صليبك فى انكار ذاتك بأخذ المتكأ الأخير :
و بعدم السعى وراء الكرامة و بتنازلك عن حقوقك، و عدم أخذ حقك فى الأرض و بتفضيل غيرك على نفسك فى كل شى بالمحبة التى لا تطلب ما لنفسها ( 1 كو 13: 5) و بالتواضع و الزهد و البعد عن المديح و الكرامة.
5- و تحمل صليبك بأن تحمل خطايا الاخرين فهكذا فعل السيد المسيح. لا مانع ان تحتمل ذنب غيرك و تعاقب عنه بدلا منه او تحتمل مسؤليات غيرك و تقوم بها عوضا عنه. و كما قال القديس بولس لفليمون عن أنسيموس "إن كان قد ظلمك بشىء او لك عليه دين فإحسب ذلك على ..انا 
اوفى" (فل 18 ، 19) .. على قدر إستطاعتك إشترك فى آلام الاخرين و إرفعها عنهم و كن قيروانيا تحمل صليب غيرك.
معانى لاهوتيه للصليب:
1- نتذكر محبة الله لنا الذى من اجل خلاصنا قبل الموت عنا "كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" ( اش 53 : 6 ). حينما نرشم الصليب نتذكر " حمل الله الذى حمل خطايا العالم كله" يو 1 : 29 ، 1 يو 2 : 2.
2- وفى الصليب نذكر خطايانا.
خطايانا التى حملها على الصليب، التى من أجلها تجسد و صلب... و بهذا التذكر نتضع، و نسحق نفوسنا، و نشكر على الثمن الذى دفع لأجلنا لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن (1 كو 6 : 20).
3- و فى الصليب نذكر العدل الالهى:
كيف ان المغفرة لم تكن على حساب العدل، بل إستوفى العدل الالهى حقه على الصليب فلا نستهن بالخطيه التى ثمنها هكذا.
4- و في رشمنا للصليب نعلن تبعيتنا لهذا المصلوب
إن الذين يأخذون الصليب بمجرد إعلانها الروحي، داخل القلب، دون أية علامة ظاهرة لا يظهرون هذه التبعية علناً،  التي نعلنها برشم الصليب وبحمل الصليب على صدورنا. وبتقبيل الصليب أمام الكل، وبرشمه على أيدينا، وبرفعه على أماكن عبادتنا.
إننا بهذا كله، إنما نعلن إيماننا جهاراً، ولا نستحي بصليب المسيح أمام الناس، بل نفتخر به، ونتمسك به، ونعيد له أعياداً .. ونتمسك به .. حتى دون أن نتكلم. مجرد مظهرنا يعلن إيماننا..
5- ونحن لا نرشم الصليب على أنفسنا في صمت، إنما نقول معه باسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس.
وبهذا نعلن في كل مرة عقيدتنا بالثالوث القدوس الذي هو إله واحد إلى الأبد آمين. وهكذا يكون الثالوث في ذهننا باستمرار، الأمر الذي لا يتاح للذين لا يرشمون الصليب مثلنا.
6- وفي رسم الصليب أيضاً نعلن عقيدتي التجسد والفداء:
فنحن حين نرشم الصليب من فوق إلى تحت، ومن الشمال إلى اليمين، ومن الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، وما أكثر التأملات التي تدور بقلوبنا وأفكارنا من رشم علامة الصليب.
7- وفي رشم الصليب نذكر المغفرة:
كيف أن خطايانا غفرت على الصليب. وكيف أن السيد خاطب الآب السماوي قائلاً (وهو على الصليب) "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون"..
8- وفي رشمنا للصليب تعليم ديني لأولادنا ولغيرهم:
كل من يرشم الصليب، حينما يصلي، وحينما يدخل إلى الكنيسة، وحينما يأكل، وحينما ينام، وفي كل وقت، إنما يتذكر الصليب، وهذا التذكر مفيد روحياً ومطلوب كتابياً. وفيه أيضاً تعليم للناس، إن المسيح قد صلب، وتعليم بالذات لأولادنا الصغار الذين يشبون من صغرهم على الصليب.
9- وبرشمنا الصليب إنما نبشر بموت الرب عنا حسب وصيته.
وهذه وصية الرب لنا أن نبشر بموته "الذي لأجل فدائنا" "إلى أن يجئ" (1كو : 26:11).. ونحن برشم الصليب نتذكر موته كل حين ونظل نتذكره الى أن يجئ. ونحن نتذكر في سر الإفخارستيا. ولكن هذا السر لا يقام في كل وقت، بينما الصليب يمكن أن نرشمه في كل وقت 
متذكرين موت المسيح عنا...
10- وفي رشمنا للصليب، نتذكر أن عقوبة الخطية موت:
لأنه لولا ذلك ما مات المسيح. عنا على الصليب وأعطانا الحيا يا أبتاه اغفر لهم" (لو 34:23).
11- وفي رشمنا الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا:
نتذكر أن الصليب ذبيحة حب. لأنه " هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3).. ونتذكر أن " الله بين محبته لنا، لأننا ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.. وصولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه" (رو 8:5)..
في الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا، لأنه "لا يوجد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 13:15).
12- ونحن نرشم الصليب لأنه يمنحنا القوة:
القديس بولس الرسول يشعر بقوة الصليب هذه فيقول "به صلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم" (غل 14:6). ويقول أيضاً "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين  جهالة. وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو 18:1).
لاحظوا هنا أنه لم يقل أن عملية الصليب هي قوة الله. إنما قال أن مجرد كلمة الصليب هي قوة الله.
لذلك نحن حينما نرشم الصليب، وحينما نتذكر الصليب، نمتلئ قوة لأننا نتذكر أن الرب بالصليب داس الموت، ومنح  الحياة لكل الناس، وقهر الشيطان وغلبه، ولذلك..
13- نحن نرشم الصليب لأن الشيطان يخافه:
كل تعب الشيطان منذ حارب آدم الى آخر الدهور. ضاع على الصليب، إذ دفع الرب الثمن، ومحا جميع خطايا الناس بدمه . لمن لا يؤمنون ويطيعون. لذلك فإن الشيطان كلما يرى الصليب، يرتعب متذكراً  هزيمته الكبرى وضياع تعبه، فيخزى ويهرب.
وهكذا كان أولاد الله يستخدمون باستمرار علامة الصليب باعتبارها علامة الغلبة والانتصار، أو هي قوة الله. فمن جهتنا نمتلئ قوة من الداخل، أما عن العدو في الخارج فهو يرتعب..
وكما كانت ترفع الحية النحاسية في القديم شفاء للناس وخلاصاً من الموت، هكذا رفع رب المجد على الصليب (يو 14:3). وهكذا علامة الصليب في مفعولها.
14- ونحن نرشم علامة الصليب فنحن نأخذ بركته:
كان الصليب في العهود القديمة علامة اللعنة والموت بسبب الخطية. ولكن على الصليب حمل الرب كل لعناتنا، لكي يمنحنا بركة المصالحة مع الله (رو 10:5). وبركة الحياة الجديدة، ولذلك فكل نعم العهد الجديدة مستمدة من الصليب.
لذلك استخدم رجال الإكليروس هذا الصليب في منح البركة إشارة الى أن البركة لا تصدر منهم شخصياً. إنما من صليب الرب الذي ائتمنهم على استخدامه في منح البركة، ولأنهم يستمدون كهنوتهم من كهنوت هذا المصلوب، وكل بركات العهد الجديد نابعة من صليب الرب وفاعليته.
15- لذلك فكل الأسرار المقدسة في المسيحية نستخدم فيها الصليب.
لأنها كلها نابعة من استحقاقات دم المسيح على الصليب.
فلولا الصليب ما كنا نستحق أن نقترب الى الله كأبناء في المعمودية. وما كنا نستحق التناول من جسده ودمه في سر الإفخارستيا (1كو 26:11). وما كنا  نستطيع التمتع ببركات أي سر من أسرار  الكنيسة.
16- ونحن نهتم بالصليب لنتذكر الشركة التي لنا فيه:
نتذكر قول القديس بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت.. فـحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل 20:2). وقوله أيضاً "لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته" (في 10:3). وهنا نسأل أنفسنا متى ندخل في شركة آلام الرب ونصلب معه؟.
وهنا نتذكر اللص الذي صلب معه، فاستحق أن يكون في الفردوس معه، ولعله صار في الفردوس يغني بالأغنية التي قالها القديس بولس فيما بعد "مع المسيح صلبت"..
كل أمنياتنا أن نصعد على الصليب مع المسيح ونفتخر بهذا الصليب الذي نذكره الآن كلما تلامس مع حواسنا.
17- ونحن نكرم الصليب، لأنه موضع سرور الآب:
الآب الذي تقبل المسيح على الصليب بكل سرور كذبيحة خطية، وكمحرقة أيضاً "رائحة سرور للرب" (لا 17،13،5:1).
وقال أشعياء النبي في ذلك "أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن" (أش 10:53).
إن السيد المسيح أرضى الآب بكامل حياته على الأرض، ولكنه دخل ملء هذا الإرضاء على الصليب، حيث "أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب" (قي 8:2).
ففي كل مرة نننظر الى الصليب نتذكر كمال الطاعة، وكمال الخضوع لكي نتمثل بالسيد المسيح في طاعته، حتى الموت.
وكما كان الصليب موضع سرور للآب، كان هكذا أيضاً بالنسبة الى الابن المصلوب الذي قيل عنه "من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي" (عب 2:12).
وهكذا كان ملء سرور المسيح في صلبه. ليتنا نكون هكذا.
18- وفي الصليب نخرج إليه خارج المحلة، حاملين عاره (عب 12:13).
بنفس شعورنا في أسبوع الآلام.. ونذكر في ذلك ما قيل عن موسى النبي "حاسباً عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر" (عب 26:11). وعار الميح هو صلبه وآلامه.
19- وعلى الصليب نذكر الخلاص الذي ناله اللص المصلوب مع الرب:
هذا الأمر يعطينا رجاء عجيباً. كيف أن انساناً أمكن أن يخلص في الساعات الأخيرة من حياته على الأرض، ويتلقى وعداً بالدخول الى الفردوس.
كيف أن الرب بتأثيره الروحي على هذا اللص، استطاع أن يجذبه اليه، ويذكر له ايمانه واعترافه، ولا يذكر له شيئاً من خطاياه السابقة.
ما أعظمه رجاء تم على الصليب.
20- نحمل صليب  المسيح الذي يذكرنا بمجيئه الثاني:
كما ورد في الانجيل عن نهاية العالم ومجئ الرب "وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء (أي الصليب).. ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتياً على سحاب السماء.. " (مت 30:24).
فلنكرم علامة ابن الانسان على الأرض، مادمنا نتوقع علامته هذه في السماء في مجيءه العظيم. ​
 

المصدر : http://www.masi7i.net/index.pl/pope_shenouda_articles?wid=95&func=viewSubmission&sid=2574


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*المسيحيـة والصليب : (للمتنيح الأنبا يؤأنس أسقف الغربية )*


المصدر :
ـــــــــhttp://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...&ct=clnk&gl=egـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
*تقديم* : المسيحية والصليب أمران متلازمان ، وصنوان لا يفترقان .. فأينما وحينما يرى الصليب مرفوعا أو معلقا ، يدرك المرء أنه أمام مؤسسة مسيحية أو مؤمنين مسيحيين .. ولا عجب فالصليب هو شعار المسيحية ، بل هو قلبها وعمقها ... 
لقد تأسست المسيحية على أساس الصليب وبالصليب .. ولا نقصد بالصليب قطعتى الخشب أو المعدن المتعامدتين ، بل نقصد الرب يسوع الذى علق ومات على الصليب عن حياة البشر جميعا ، والخلاص الذى أتمه ، وما صحبه من بركات مجانية ، نعم بها البشر قديما ، وما زالوا ينعمون ، وحتى نهاية الدهر ... 
والفكرة الشائعة عن الصليب أنه رمز للضيق والألم والمشقة والأحتمال .. لكن للصليب وجهين : وجه يعبر عن الفرح ، ووجه يعبر عن الألم . ونقصد بالأول ما يتصل بقوة قيامة *المسيح* ونصرته .. ونقصد بالثانى مواجهة الإنسان للضيقات والمشقات .. ويلزم المؤمن فى حياته أن يعيش الوجهين ، ويختبر الحياتين ... 
بالنسبة للمؤمن المسيحى ، فإن الصليب بهذه المفاهيم ، هو حياته وقوته وفضيلته ونصرته .. عليه يبنى إيمانه ، وبقوة من صلب عليه يتشدد وسط الضيقات وما أكثرها .. هذا ما عناه القديس بولس الرسول بقولـه : *" ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع ، الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب ، مستهينا بالخزى .. فتفكروا فى الذى احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا فى نفوسكم "* ( عب 12 : 2 ، 3 ) . 
ملايين المؤمنين فى انحاء العالم عبر الأجيال حملوا الصليب بحب وفرح ، وأكملوا مسيرة طريق الجلجثة ، فاستأهلوا أفراح القيامة ... 
هذا بينما عثر البعض فى الصليب ، وآخرون رفضوا حمله ، فألقوه عنهم .. 
ولم يكن مسلك هؤلاء وأولئك سوى موتا إيمانيا وروحيا لهم *" نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا ، لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة . وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين ، فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله "* ( 1 كو 1 : 23 ، 24 ) . 
+  +  +​ 

*لماذا الصليب ؟ *
*صليب* *المسيح* هو محور المسيحية وقلبها وعمقها .. حوله يدور كل فكر العهد الجديد ، وفيه يرتكز كل غنى الإنجيل ومجده .. إنه رمز المسيحية وشعارها ومجدها .. وبقدر ما ينكر الملحدون وغير المؤمنين صفته الكفارية ، فإن المؤمنين المسيحيين يجدون فيه سر النعمة التى يقيمون فيها ، بل ومفتاح أسرار ملكوت السموات .. 
والمعروف عن الصليب أنه عار ، لكن للصليب مجا .. ومجد الصليب كعاره تماما . فالتأمل فى عار الصليب ، هو رؤية مجده .. هكذا نفهم كلمات القديس بولس الرسول : 
*" إن كلمة الصليب عند العالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله "*
( 1 كو 1 : 18 ) .​*إن الصليب يستمد قوته وكرامته من السيد المسيح الذى علق عليه .. وحينما نتحدث عن الصليب فإنما نشير حتما إلى موت المسيح . *
وحينما نذكر موت *المسيح* فواضح أن صليبه وارد أيضا فيه .. لذا فلا غرابة إن رأينا أسفار العهد الجديد المقدسة تمتلىء بالكلام عن موت *المسيح* وبالتالى عن الصليب . 
كان الصليب ومن صلب عليه هو جوهر كرازة الكنيسة الأولى ، وهو الحق الأول والأساس فى الإيمان المسيحى .. ولعل كلمات بولس الرسول لمؤمنى كورنثوس تظهر لنا هذا المعنى .. *" فإننى سلمت إليكم فى الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا . إن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب . وأنه دفن وانه قام فى اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب* ( 1 كو 15 : 3 ، 4 ) .. 
*وعلى نحو ما كان المذبح والذبيحة هما حجر الزاوية فى عبادة العهد القديم ، كذلك الصليب وموت المسيح الكفارى ، هما حجر زاوية الإيمان فى العهد الجديد .. من أجل هذا فإن كل أسفار العهد الجديد تناولت قصة الصليب باستثناء ثلاث رسائل قصيرة هى الرسالة إلى فليمون ، ورسالتا يوحنا الثانية والثالثة . *
إنه أمر يدعو للدهشة فى زماننا أن توجد بشارة مفرحة فى صلب إنسان ، تماما كما حدث حينما بدأ المسيحيون الأوائل يكرزون بالمسيح مصلوبا .. 
كيف يكون عملا وحشيا بربريا ، وضع نهاية مخزية وحزينة لحياة الرب يسوع ، يصبح قوة ونصرة وإعلانا عن محبة الله الفائقة للبشر ؟! .. 
وكيف صار الصليب – وهو رمز قديم لوحشية الإنسان – ذا تأثير حضارى واسع ، استطاع أن يغير وجه العالم حينما جدد الخليقة ؟ .. .  
 

*الصليب قديما فى بعض الشعوب *
هل كان الصليب آلة تعذيب انفرد بها *المسيح* وخصصت له . أم أنه عرف فى بعض الشعوب ؟ 
عرف الصليب كآلة تعذيب وعقوبة إعدام بين بعض الشعوب – غالبا الشرقية ... فلقد عرف عند الفينيقيين . وذكر عن الأسكندر الأكبر أنه حكم على ألف شخص من أهالى صور بالصلب .. وعرف عند الفرس . ( عزرا 6 : 11 ) ، وأيضا ( استير 5 : 14 ، 8 : 7 ) .. ويبدو أن هذه العقوبة عرفت عند المصريين أيضا ، ووردت فى قصة رئيس الخبازين الذى فسر له يوسف حلمه ( تك 40 : 19 ) . 
كما عرفت عقوبة الأعدام صلبا لدى الرومان ، وكانت غالبا قاصرة على العبيد والغرباء . أما المواطنون الأحرار فكانوا لا يعاقبون بها . 
كانت هذه العقوبة تنفذ فى حالة الجرائم الخطيرة كخيانة الدولة وسرقة المعابد والهرب من الجندية .. ويشهد التاريخ أن الرومان خلال ثورات العبيد صلبوا أعدادا كبيرة منهم .. ويذكر يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى المعاصر لخراب أورشليم وهيكلها ، أن تيطس القائد الرومانى كان يصلب خمسمائة يهودى كل يوم !! ويبدو أن قصد الرومان من استخدام هذه العقوبة بالذات كان هو تثبيت سلطانهم فى الدولة ، ويفسر ذلك أن تنفيذ هذه العقوبة كان يتم فى مكان مكشوف ، ليكون ردعا للآخرين .. وقد ألغى الملك قسطنطين الكبير عقوبة الأعدام صلبا لأسباب دينية . 
ويبدو أن بنى إسرائيل عرفوا هذه العقوبة ، فقد أشير إليها فى سفر التثنية .. وعلى أن المعلق ملعون من الله ( تث 21 : 22 ) .  

*كلمة الصليب فى أسفار العهد الجديد : *
لم يرد لفظ الصليب فى أسفار العهد القديم ، لكنه ورد بأكثر من معنى فى كتاب العهد الجديد . وأكتسبت معنى خاصا لأرتباطها بموت *المسيح* ،  هناك كلمتان مستعملتان للتعبير عن آلة التعذيب التى نفذ بها حكم الموت على الرب يسوع : اكسيلون XYLON  وتعنى خشبة أو *شجرة *، استاوروس STAUROS  وتعنى *صليب* بمفهومه الحالى ... الكلمة الأولى وردت للتعبير عن الخشب كمادة . راجع : [ تث 21 : 23 ، أع 5 : 30 ، 10 : 39 ، 1 بط 2 : 24 ، غلا 3 : 13 ) . 
وقد وردت كلمة استاروس ومشتقاتها فى قصة آلام *المسيح* . راجع [ مر 15 : 1 – 47 ، متى 27 : 1 ، لوقا 23 : 1 – 56 ، يو 18 : 19 : 24 ، رؤيا 11 : 8 ) .. كما وردت فى رسائل بولس الرسول .. 
إن كلمة *" اكسيلون "* تعنى شجرة .. وهذا يقودنا للتفكير فى شجرة الحياة التى كانت فى وسط الجنة ( تك 2 : 9 ) .. تلك التى بعد أن طرد الإنسان الأول من الجنة ، أقيم كاروبيم ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة الطريق إليها . وهى التى قال الله عنها : *" لعله ( الإنسان ) يمد يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضا ويأكل ويحيا إلى الأبد "* ( تك 3 : 24 ) .. وتعود هذه الشجرة – شجرة الحياة – للظهور ثانية فى سفر الرؤيا *" من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التى فى وسط فردوس الله " *( رؤ 2 : 7 ) .
ونقرأ عن أورشليم الجديدة فى سفر الرؤيا ، أنه على جانبى نهر الحياة فيها تنمو *" شجرة حياة تصنع أثنتى عشرة ثمرة وتعطى كل شهر ثمرها .. وورق الشجرة لشفاء الأمم "* ( رؤ 22 : 2 ) .. ونقرأ أن الأبرار وحدهم لهم سلطان على هذه الشجرة ( رؤ 22 : 14 ) . 
وهكذا نرى أن ما كان ممنوعا ومحرما على الإنسان الأول صار مباحا للخليقة الجديدة .. إن شجرة الحياة ترمز للحياة ، وتقدم الحياة عكس ما يقدمه الصليب ( الخشبة ) ألا وهو الموت ... 



يتبع  

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*




+       
*لماذا الصليب عثرة ؟ *

يقول بولس الرسول *" نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا لليهود عثرة "* ( 1 كو 22 – 24 ) . 
فماذا الذى أعثر اليهود فى الصليب ؟ 
*هناك فرق كبير جدا بين تقديم المسيح لإنسان يهودى ، وتقديمه لإنسان وثنى ، أو تبشير يهودى بالمسيح ، وتبشير وثنى بالمسيح .. *
*بالنسبة لليهود توجد أرضية مشتركة بين المسيحيين وبينهم ، هى كتاب العهد القديم ..* *وهذا بلا شك يسهل مهمة تبشير اليهودى وإيمانه .. أما بالنسبة للوثنيين فالأمر يختلف ، إذ لا يوجد شىء مشترك بيننا وبينهم . *
ويقدم لنا سفر أعمال الرسل مثلين على ذلك . عظة بولس الرسول الكرازية فى المجمع اليهودى فى مدينة أنطاكية بيسيدية ( أعمال الرسل 13 : 16 – 41 ) ، وخطابه الكرازى الذى وجهه فى مدينة أثينا فى الأريوس باغوس إلى جماعة من الفلاسفة الوثنيين ( أع 17 : 22 – 31 ) .. وعلى الرغم من وجود هذه الأرضية المشتركة مع اليهود ، فقد كان الصليب عثرة بالنسبة لهم .. *والسؤال لماذا ؟* 
يورد القديس لوقا فى الإصحاح الأخير من بشارته قصة تلميذين للمسيح ، كانا يسيران من أورشليم فى الطريق إلى قريتهما عمواس التى تبعد عنها مسافة ستين غلوة تقطع سيرا فى ساعتين ، كان ذلك مساء يوم أحد القيامة .. كانا يسيران عابسين ، وقد ملأت خيبة الأمل قلبيهما .. كانا يتحدثان فى الطريق عن أحداث صلب الرب يسوع ، وفيما هما فى الطريق ظهر لهما الرب يسوع وسار معهما ، ولكن أمسكت اعينهما عن معرفته ولما سألهما عما يتحدثان فيه ، ولماذا يسيران عابسين ، أجابه أحدهما .. *" هل أنت متغرب وحدك فى أورشليم ، ولم تعلم الأمور التى حدثت فيها فى هذه الأيام .. المختصة بيسوع الناصرى الذى كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا فى الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب ، كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه . ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدى إسرائيل . ولكن مع هذا كله ، اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك ، بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا إذ كن باكرا عند القبر ، ولما لم يجدن جسده ، أتين قائلات إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حى . ومضى قوم من الذين معنا إلى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت أيضا النساء . وأما هو فلم يروه "  ... *
*وهنا قال لهما الرب* *" أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب فى الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء ، أما كان ينبغى أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده . ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب "* ( لو 24 : 13 – 27 ) 
نحن هنا أمام أثنين من تلاميذ *المسيح* نفسه ، عاينا معجزاته ولازماه فى كرازته نحو ثلاث سنوات ، ومع ذلك نراهما ، وقد خابت آمالهما إزاء أحداث الصلب ، لولا أن الرب يسوع فى محبته – وهو العالم بكل شىء – ظهر لهما ، وهدأ من روعيهما ، وبدأ يشرح لهما سر الصليب والقيامة مؤكدا لهما – وهما اليهوديان – النبوات والإشارات والرموز التى وردت عنه فى أسفار العهد القديم . 
*وإذا كان الأمر كذلك مع تلميذين رأيا الرب يسوع وعاينا معجزاته ولازماه ، فكم وكم يكون أثر كرازة الرسل والكارزين الأوائل ، وهم يكرزون بإنجيل المصلوب بين أقوام لا يعرفونهم .. أى بشارة مفرحة تلك التى تكون فى صلب إنسان مات بهذه الطريقة الوحشية البربرية ؟! . *
كان اليهود – لقرون عديدة – ينتظرون المسيا .. الممسوح والمعين من الله لخلاصهم .. لكن فكرتهم عن الخلاص كانت فكرة عالمية ، ولذا فقد كانوا ينتظرون هذا *المسيح* المخلص ، إنسانا من طراز شمشون الجبار الذى قتل ألفا من الفلسطينيين بفك حمار !! كانت بلاد فلسطين فى ذلك الوقت خاضعة للأستعمار الرومانى . لذا كانت كل آمالهم أن يحررهم هذا المسيا من ربقة الأستعمار الرومانى ، ويقيم ثانية دولة داود الدينية .. 
إنهم لم يفطنوا إلى حقيقة رسالة *المسيح* . لقد جاء محررا لهم وللبشر جميعا من أشر أنواع العبودية ، وهى العبودية للخطية والشر .. لم يفهموا *المسيح* وبالتالى لم يقبلوه .. لقد حسبوه ضعيفا لأنه لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته ، قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف ، وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء ( متى 12 : 19 ، 20 ) ... لم يرقهم تعليم *المسيح* عن الوداعة والإتضاع ... *" سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن .. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر . بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا . ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا ، .... "* ( متى 5 : 38 – 44 ) .. وقد انطبع ذلك الإحساس فى استهزائهم به وهو معلق على الصليب ، إذ قالوا عنه *" خلص آخرين ، فليخلص نفسه إن كان هو المسيح مختار الله "* ( لو 23 : 35 ) .. 
هكذا كانت الكرازة بالمسيح مصلوبا عثرة لليهود لأنهم لم يفهموا أن *" ضعف الله أقوى من الناس "* ( 1 كو 1 : 25 ) .

*يتبع *


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

هكذا كانت الكرازة بالمسيح مصلوبا عثرة لليهود لأنهم لم يفهموا أن *" ضعف الله أقوى من الناس "* ( 1 كو 1 : 25 ) .

*ولماذا الصليب جهالة ؟ *

اليونانيون ( الأغريق ) شعب عريق أسسوا امبراطورية شاسعة ، ونبتت الفلسفة على أرضهم . وظهر منهم آباء الفلسفة القديمة من أمثال سقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو ، كما ظهر من بينهم الحكماء والمشرعون ... لقد كانت الآلهة الوثنية فى الشعوب الراقية بشرا لها أجسام وحواس . يولدون لكن لا يموتون ، يأكلون ويشربون . ينامون ويستيقظون ويسافرون ويخوضون غمار المعارك والحروب . ويتزوجون ويتناسلون ... ويضرب بولس الرسول مثلا باليونانيين الذين حققوا قمة الرقى الثقافى فى العالم القديم ، نيابة عن العالم الوثنى ... فإنهم على الرغم من رقيهم الفكرى والحضارى – من جهة الدين – فى الدرك الأسفل من الإنحطاط الأدبى والفساد الخلقى . 
لقد مجد اليونانيون القوة فى كل صورها ، حتى أن فيلسوفهم أفلاطون فى جمهوريته أعتقد أن الأطفال المولودين من آباء مسنين يجب التخلص منهم بتركهم عرايا ، إذ لا يجب أن يثقل على الدولة بهم ... 
لقد قابل بولس الرسول فى مدينة أثينا فريقا من فلاسفتها ، ولما سمعوه يتكلم قالوا *: " ماذا يريد هذا المهزار أن يقول " !! ولما سمعوا منه عن الرب يسوع الذى أقامه الله من بين الأموات ، وبه سيدين المسكونة بالعدل ، بدأوا يستهزئون به* ( أع 17 ) . 
وهكذا كانت الكرازة بالمسيح مصلوبا بين اليونانيين تعتبر جهالة ... فأى تمجيد ، وأى بشارة مفرحة فى صلب إنسان وموته بطريقة فيها المذلة والعار والخزى والأزدراء .. 
+  +  +​ 

​*كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب : *
هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يمكن أن تدخل تحت عنوان *" الكنيسة والصليب "* .. هلى هو موضوع يصف حقبة من حياة الكنيسة مضت وانتهت ، أم هو موضوع الحاضر المعاصر ... *إن المعنى يشمل الأمرين معا ! الحاضر على ضوء الماضى* .. وما نعنيه هو *" كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب " ؟* .. كيف أحبته فاحتضنته .. كيف تعاملت معه ، وكيف حملته .. كيف تصرفت إزاء الضيقات ، وكل قوى الشر التى تصدت لها فى العالم .. كيف عاونت كل إبن من أبنائها ، وكل عضو فيها على حمل الصليب .. كيف صارت شاهدة للصليب وسط عالم وضع فى الشرير .. ونود أن ننبه قبل الخوض فى الموضوع أن كل ما ينطبق على الكنيسة ، ينطبق على كل عضو فيها ... 
من أين نبدأ موضوعنا .. ؟ نستعرض الصورة التى أسس بها *المسيح* كنيسته .  

*الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح : *
*مواصفات هذه الكنيسة : *
أ – *حملان بين ذئاب* : فى إرسالية السبعين رسولا التدريبية ، حينما أرسلهم الرب يسوع أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتى ، قال لهم *" اذهبوا ، ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب "* ( لوقا 10 : 3 ) . 
*والحملان صورة للمؤمنين بالمسيح فى وداعتهم وبساطتهم .. أما الذئاب فرمز لأهل العالم فى غدرهم وشرهم .. طبيعة الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح وكما يريدها دائما " حملان بين ذئاب " .. *
*إن الحمل صورة للرب يسوع الذى قيل عنه إنه لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته .. *
*صورة للمسيح الوديع الذى دعانا أن نتعلم منه الوداعة وتواضع القلب فنجد راحة لنفوسنا .. المسيح حمل الله الذى بلا عيب يدعو كل من يتبعونه أن يكونوا حملانا . هكذا يقدمهم للعالم ... *
*" حملان بين ذئاب "* ... إنه منظر يبعث الرعب فى النفس ... إن ذئبا واحدا يكفى لأفتراس قطيع من الحملان الصغيرة التى لا تقوى على الحركة أو الهرب .. هل يعقل أن مسيحنا المحب يرسل أولاده للعالم كحملان بين ذئاب ؟! نعم .. هكذا أرسلهم ، لأنه كان يعلم أنه قادر على حمايتهم من ضراوة الذئاب ووحشيتها .. والعجيب ، أنه فى النهاية – كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس – حولت الحملان الذئاب وجعلت منهم حملانا !! 
ويعنى أغسطينوس بذلك الشعوب الوثنية التى آمنت بالمسيح وتغيرت طبيعتها بفضل هذه الحملان !! 
ب – *متجردة من المقتنيات :* 
*" لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضةولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم ، ولا مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا عصا "* ( متى 10 : 9 ، 10 ) .. 
*" لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق "* ( لوقا 9 : 3 ) ... هذا ما أوصى به السيد *المسيح* رسله وتلاميذه حينما أرسلهم فى إرساليات تدريبية .. لقد جردهم من كل شىء : من المال والطعام والثياب وحتى العصا التى يدافع بها عن نفسه فى الطريق الموحشة .. لقد جردهم من كل شىء ليكون هو لهم كل شىء ... لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق : *لأنه هو نفسه الطريق .. المسيح للنفس المؤمنة هو كل شىء .. هو غناها فمن التصق به وافتقر إلى شىء ؟ .. وهو غذاء النفس ، وكساؤها .. ألم يوصينا بولس الرسول أن نلبس الرب يسوع المسيح* ( رو 13 : 14 ) . 
لقد عاشت الكنيسة المسيحية وصية سيدها ومعلمها : *" ليس لى فضة ولا ذهب "* ... (  أع 3 : 1 – 8 ) . 
لكنها كانت غنية بإيمانها *" كفقراء ونحن نغنى كثيرين ، كأن لا شىء لنا ونحن نملك كل شىء "* ( 2 كو 6 : 10 ) ..
*وحينما نمتلك المسيح فنحن نملك كل شىء .. وحينما عاشت الكنيسة أمينة لتعاليم الرب ووصاياه ، كان هو أمينا معها فى إتمام مواعيده . وهكذا كانت تجرى المعجزات باسم الرب يسوع .. وحينما تركت الكنيسة عنها وصية مخلصها ، فقدت السلطان أن تصنع باسمه الآيات والمعجزات . *
 

جـ - *مشابهة لصورة ابن الله :* 
يصف القديس بولس الرسول أولئك الذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده أنهم *" مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين "* ( رومية 8 : 29 ) . .. وأحد أوجه الشبه مع ابن الله هو الألم ... يتنبأ إشعياء النبى عن السيد *المسيح* فيقول عنه أنه : 
*" رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن "* ( إش 53 : 3 ) ... هذه صفة أصيلة فى *المسيح* المخلص .. فالمسيح لم ير يوما ضاحكا ، لكنه شوهد باكيا عند قبر لعازر ( يو 11 : 35 ) .. وقبيل آلامه على الصليب ، كان محصورا فيما كان عتيدا أن يكمله ، وسمع يقول : 
*" نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت "* ( مر 14 : 34 ) ... فلقد تجسد ابن الله من أجل فداء البشر ، والفداء استلزم الألم والصليب ... وإن كان *المسيح* قد تألم ، فليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه ، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده ( متى 10 : 24 ) . 
 

*الصليب فى حياة المسيح : *
إن كان إشعياء النبى قد تنبأ عن *المسيح* أنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( إش 53 : 3 ) ، فإن هذه الآلام والأحزان لم تبدأ فى جثسيمانى ، بل بدأت منذ ولادته بالجسد ...
*لقد ولد الطفل يسوع وهو يحتضن الصليب ، وظل يحتضنه فى حب ويحمله حتى علق عليه عند الجلجثة .. ونحن وإن كنا نجهل معظم حياة الرب يسوع بالجسد حتى بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن الثلاثين ، لكننا نستطيع أن نتبين ملامح الصليب ونراها من خلال بعض المواقف ... *
 

نرى الصليب فى مولده ، حينما ولد فى مذود للبهائم إذ لم يكن ليوسف ومريم موضع فى قرية بيت لحم ( لو 2 : 7 ) ... نراه فى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ( متى 2 : 16 ، 17 ) ... وفى الهرب إلى مصر طفلا والتغرب بين ربوعها حتى مات هيرودس الملك الطاغية الذى كان يطلب نفس الصبى ليقتله ( متى 2 : 14 ، 20 ) . 
ويلخص بطرس الرسول مسلك *المسيح* واحتماله الآلام بقولـه " *لأنكم لهذا دعيتم ، فإن المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا ، تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته .. الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر "* ( بطرس الأولى 2 : 21 ، 22 ) ..
*قال رب المجد يسوع *

*" إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى "* ( متى 16 : 24 ) . وإن كان *المسيح* قد دعانا أن ننكر ذواتنا ، فلقد أنكر هو نفسه وأخفى لاهوته فى بعض المواقف ... 
فلقد أنكر نفسه حاملا الصليب حينما تقدم إلى يوحنا المعمدان كأحد الخطاة ليعتمد منه ( متى 3 : 13 ، لوقا 3 : 21 ) .. وأنكر نفسه فى تجربة إبليس له ( متى 4 : 1 – 10 ) ... وحينما قدم عظته على الجبل أفتتحها بتطويب المساكين بالروح والحزانى فى العالم ( متى 5 : 3، 4 ) .. 
كان *المسيح* يحتضن الصليب حينما شتم ولم يكن يشتم عوضا ، ولا يهدد ، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل ( بط الأولى 2 : 23 ) ..
وحين أنكر اليهود بنوته لأبيه السماوى ... ( يو 6 : 42 ) .
وحين وجه اليهود إليه أقذع شتائمهم أنه سامرى وبه شيطان ( يو 8 : 48 ) ، وأنه لا يخرج الشياطين إلا بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ( متى 12 : 24 ) ...
وحينما أتهمه الفريسيون والكتبة أنه ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت ( يو 9 : 16 ، 5 : 18 ) ...
وفى غيرها كثير جدا كان *المسيح* يحتضن الصليب ، ما رد اتهاما لقائليه ، ولا عاملهم بنفس روحهم . 
+  +  +  ​*الضيقات وحمل الصليب فى تعليم المسيح *

إن كنا قد رأينا الصليب أو مثال الصليب فى حياة *المسيح* بالجسد ، فقد أعلن هو عنه صراحة حينما كان يتكلم عن الضيقات كنصيب مقدس للمؤمنين عليهم أن يحرصوا عليه ، وألا يفرطوا فيه من أجل البركة .. 
بعد لقاء *المسيح* مع الشاب الغنى ، الذى دعاه إلى أن يوزع ماله على الفقراء ويحمل الصليب ، لكن هذا الكلام لم يرقه فاغتم ومضى حزينا ( مرقس 10 : 17 – 22 ) ، قال له بطرس *" ها نحن قد تركنا كل شىء وتبعناك "* . فكان جواب الرب عليه *" الحق أقول لكم ليس أحد ترك بيتا أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو إمرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا لأجلى ولأجل الإنجيل ، إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان بيوتا وأخوة وأخوات وأمهات وأولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات ، وفى الدهر الآتى الحياة الأبدية "* ( مرقس 10 : 28 – 30 ) ...
وهنا نلاحظ أن *المسيح* له المجد يحصى الأضطهادات ضمن البركات التى يعوض بها الإنسان فى هذا العالم عن محبته له !! 
كمبدأ عام فى حياة المؤمنين قال *المسيح* *" اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق "* ( لو 13 : 24 ) ... *" لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه . ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة ، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه "* ( متى 7 : 13 : 14 ) ..
 

أما عن تعليمه بخصوص الضيقات فقد قال : 
*" فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم "* ( يو 16 : 33 ) .. 
*" ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح . أنتم ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم يتحول إلى فرح . المرأة وهى تلد تحزن لأن ساعتها قد جاءت . ولكن متى ولدت الطفل لا تعود تذكر الشدة لسبب الفرح ، لأنه قد ولد إنسان فى العالم "* ( يوحنا 16 : 20 ، 21 ) ... 
 

*" تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله . وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى . لكنى قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أنى أنا قلته لكم " *( يو 16 : 2 – 4 ) ... 
 

*" وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والأخوة والأقرباء والأصدقاء ويقتلون منكم . وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمى . ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك . بصبركم اقتنوا أنفسكم "* ( لو 21 : 16 – 19 ) ... 
 

*أما عن حتمية حمل كل مؤمن للصليب فقال : *
*" من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى . من وجد حياته يضيعها . ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " *( متى 10 : 38 ، 39 ) .. 
*" إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها "* ( متى 16 : 24 ، 25 ، لوقا  9 : 23 ، 24 ) ... 
*" من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتى ورائى فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا " *( لو 14 : 27 ) ... 
 

*الضيقات وحمل الصليب فى تعليم الرسل : *
عاشت الكنيسة الأولى حياة الرب يسوع مشاركة إياه فى الآلام والضيقات ... وسفر أعمال الرسل الذى يسجل أحداث الكنيسة فى تاريخها المبكر ، يذكر ما تعرض له رسل *المسيح* وتلاميذه من ضيقات وشدائد ... فلقد حبس الرسولان بطرس ويوحنا بعد معجزة شفاء مقعد باب الهيكل الجميل ( أع 4 : 3 ) .. وقبض على الرسل جميعا ووضعوا فى حبس العامة ... لكن ملاك الرب فى الليل فتح أبواب السجن وأخرجهم .. 
أهين الرسل وسجنوا وقتلوا ... [ راجع أعمال الرسل ] . 
 

*أما عن موقف الآباء رسل المسيح ومشاعرهم من جهة الضيقات والآلام فتعكسها كتاباتهم .. ونعرض لبعض منها : *
*يفتتح يعقوب الرسول* رسالته التى وجهها للمؤمنين عامة بقولـه *" احسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة . عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا ، ......" *( يعقوب 1 : 2 – 4 ) .
 

*ويقول بطرس الرسول* : *" أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص .. الذى به تبتهجون مع أنكم الآن إن كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة . لكى تكون تزكية إيمانكم ، وهى أثمن من الذهب الفانى ، مع أنه يمتحن بالنار "* ( بط 1 : 5 – 7 ) ..... ، 
[ راجع 1 بط 3 : 13 ، 4 : 1 ، 4 : 13 ، 14 ] . 
 

*أما يوحنا الحبيب* فهو الذى حفظ لنا قول الرب يسوع : 
*" الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها . ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير . من يحب نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يبغض نفسه فى هذا العالم ، يحفظها إلى حياة أبدية "* ( يوحنا 12 : 24 ، 25 ) . 
ويفتتح رؤياه وهو منفى فى جزيرة بطمس *" من أجل كلمة الله ، ومن أجل شهادة يسوع المسيح "* ، بقولـه *" أنا يوحنا أخوكم وشريككم فى الضيقة ، وفى ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره "* ( رؤ 1 : 9 ) ... 
ويسجل لنا يوحنا منظرا رآه واعلن له *" .... قال لى هؤلاء هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة . وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم فى دم الخروف . من أجل ذلك هم أمام عرش الله ويخدمونه نهارا وليلا فى هيكله ، والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم . لن يجوعوا بعد ولن يعطشوا بعد ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شىء من الحر . لأن الخروف الذى فى وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية ، ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم "* ( رؤ 7 : 9 – 17 ) . 
 

*أما رسائل بولس الرسول *فتمتلىء رسائله بالكلام عن الضيقات والآلام وبركاتها والكنوز المذخرة فيها ، كانعكاس لخبرته الشخصية وتجربته مع الألم والضيق .. 
ومنذ بداية قصة بولس مع *المسيح* – بعد اهتدائه قرب مدينة دمشق – قال عنه لحنانيا : 
*" سأريه كم ينبغى أن يتألم من أجل اسمى "* ( أع 9 : 15 ، 16 ) ...
*ولم تكن هذه الكلمات نوعا من التوعد لهذا الخادم الجديد جزاء أخطائه السابقة ، لكنها اعلان عما تفعله الآلام بالنفس التى تحب الرب من أعماقها .. إن الآلام تكمل الإنسان* . 
 

وهذا ما اختبره بولس وقاله عن *المسيح* له المجد *" لأنه لاق بذاك الذى من أجل الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد ، أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام "* ( عب 2 : 10 ) .. كان بولس الرسول طراز عجيب من البشر ، فبعدما استعرض عمق محبته لسيده وأن لا شىء يمكن أن يفصله عنه حتى الموت فى صوره المختلفة ، هتف فى ( رومية 8 : 37) : 
*" ولكننا فى هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا " *

+  +  +             


يتبع ​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*الصليب والعبادة المسيحية*

*لماذا بستخدم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ؟ *

منذ نشأة المسيحية استخدم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ... هذه حقيقة يؤكدها جميع العلماء والباحثين .. فالصليب وعلامة الصليب تراث تقليدى يتغلغل فى حياة المؤمنين بتسليم رسولى ..
*يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير* *[ لقد تسلم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ضمن التقاليد غير المدونة التى انحدرت إليهم من رسل المسيح ، الذين علمونا أن نرسم بعلامة الصليب أولئك الذين آمنوا باسم الرب يسوع المسيح ] . *
وتعلم الكنيسة أبناءها المؤمنين أن يرسموا علامة الصليب على ذواتهم عند بدء الصلوات وفى ختامها . عند النوم وحال اليقظة . فى دخولهم إلى بيوتهم وخروجهم منها . فى أكلهم وشربهم . عند بدء كل عمل ، وعند ارتداء ثيابهم .. وبالجملة فإن علامة الصليب تتخلل حياتهم اليومية .. لقد صاحبت كل عمل دينى أو دنيوى فى حياة المسيحى من اليقظة فى الصباح حتى رقاد النوم فى الليل . 
*يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم **[ إن علامة الصليب التى كان الناس يفزعون منها قبلا ، صار كل واحد يتنافس عليها ، حتى صارت فى كل مكان بين الحكام والعامة . بين الرجال والنساء ، بين المتزوجين وغير المتزوجين . بين الأسرى والأحرار . الجميع يصنعونها فى كل موضع كريم ومكرم ، ويحملونها يوميا ، وكأنها منقوشة على جباههم كما على عمود . نراها على المائدة المقدسة ، وفى رسامة الكهنة . ونراها متألقة فوق جسد المسيح فى العشاء السرى . وفى كل مكان يمكن للإنسان أن يلاحظه . يحتفى بها فى البيوت ، فى الأسواق ، فى الصحارى ، وفى الطريق العالية فوق الجبال ، فى شقوق الأرض ، فوق التلال ، وفوق البحر . فى السفن فى الجزر ، فى العربات ، فى الثياب . فوق الآنية الذهب والفضة ... على أجسام الأشخاص الذين بهم أرواح نجسة .. فى الحرب والسلم . نهارا وليلا . فى تجمعات النساك . وهكذا يتنافس الجميع فى البحث عن هذه الهبة العجيبة ، والنعمة التى لا يعبر عنها ] . *
*فلماذا يرسم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ؟ *

( 1 ) ليبرهنوا على تبعيتهم للمسيح المصلوب .. فالصليب هو العلامة المميزة للمؤمنين بالمسيح ، المنضمين تحت لوائه ، لأنه علامة مخلصهم ..
*فالصليب سوف يظهر مرة أخرى  فى السماء كالعلم الذى يتقدم أمام الملك .. وحينئذ ينظر إليه الذين طعنوه والذين استهزأوا به . وإذ يعرفونه ( المسيح ) من الصليب يندمون حيث لا زمان للتوبة . أما نحن فنفتخر بالصليب ونعظمه عابدين الرب الذى أتى وصلب عليه . *
( 2 ) إعلانا لإيمانهم المسيحى وافتخارا بصليب ربنا يسوع *المسيح* الذى به تم فداؤنا وخلاصنا وانفصالنا عن الشيطان والعالم ، وانطلاقنا من أسر اجحيم وعبودية إبليس " أما أنا فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع *المسيح* الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا صلبت للعالم " ( غلاطية 6 : 14 ) . 
( 3 ) إيمانا من المسيحيين بأن جميع بركات العهد الجديد الروحية إنما كانت بفضل *صليب* مخلصنا .. 
( 4 ) وحين يرسم المؤمنون الصليب على جباههم ، أو حين يرسمه الكهنة على المؤمنين أو على أوانى الكنيسة يذكرون كل المعانى التى تشتمل عليها الديانة المسيحية ... 
فيذكرون عمل *المسيح* الفادى وخلاصه العظيم ، وجميع البركات الخلاصية النابعة من الصليب .. ويذكرون أنهم ليسوا بعد لأنفسهم ، بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام ( 2 كو 5 : 15 ) .. ويذكرون أنهم اشتروا . بدم ثمين ، فعليهم أن يمجدوا الله فى أرواحهم وفى أجسادهم التى هى له ( 1 كو 6 : 20 ) .. وعندما يذكرون تلك المعانى تضطرم فيهم محبة الله ، ويزدادون تعلقا به ورجاء فيه ... 
*إذن فعلامة الصليب – والحال هذه – ليست سوى خلاصة سريعة للمسيحية فى عقائدها وروحياتها . فإذا رسمنا الصليب استعدنا فى لحظة المعانى المرتبطة بالصليب من إيمان بالله ووحدة طبيعته وتثليث أقانيمه ولاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه وفداءه وقيامته ، وما ارتبط بكل هذه الأحداث من بركات خلاصية . *
 

*( 5 ) للصليب فوائد أخرى غير تلك : *
أ – فبرسم علامة الصليب يطرد المسيحيون قوات الشر المحيطة .. لأن الشيطان الذى هزم بالصليب لا يطيق هذه العلامة التى بها سحق واندحر .. 
ب – وبرسم علامة الصليب يتشجع المؤمنون فى مواجهة الصعاب والتجارب ضد إيمانهم 
يقول القديس الأنبا انطونيوس أب الرهبان *[ إن الشياطين توجه هجماتها المنظورة للجبناء . فارسموا أنفسكم بعلامة الصليب بشجاعة ، ودعوا هؤلاء يسخرون من ذواتهم . وأما أنتم فتحصنوا بالصليب ] . *
جـ - والصليب علاج ضد التجارب من جهة بعض الخطايا .. [ الصليب دواء للغضب ] .. [ الصليب دواء للشهوة الدنسة ] .. 
د – ويستخدم الصليب شافيا من المرض أو السم ، وعلامة قوة على كل قوى الطبيعة المعادية لنا .. 
هـ - كما استخدم الصليب لتطهير الأماكن وتقديس الكنائس والأوانى والطعام والشراب وغيرها من الأشياء التى أعتبرت غير طاهرة . أو التى استخدمت فى أغراض وثنية فى العصور الأولى .


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

+ الصليب هو جوهر إيمانُنا , و المسيحيون على إختلاف طوائفهم , يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح إلهاً مُتجسداً مُتأنساً مصلوباً قائماً من بين الأموات *" لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلّا يسوع المسيح و إياه مصلوباً " (1كو2:2)* , بل أن من لا يؤمن بذلك يكون
عدواً للسيد المسيح و تابعاً للشيطان , بل أن الصليب هو موضوع حُبنا و اعتزازنا و إفتخارنا , لأن به كان خلاصنا , به هزم لنا الرب الموت و الشيطان و الخطية , *" حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلّا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح " (غل 14:6)* . و بمناسبة عيد الصليب
أُكلمك عن الصليب من ثلاث جوانب :
*الصليب حقيقة تاريخية ..*​*أولاً : الأدلة المسيحية :
**1- الكتاب المُقدس :* و هو بين أيدينا و في مُتناول يد كل من يطلبه , و العهد القديم فيه يتكلم عن السيد المسيح الذي سوف يتجسد و يُتمِم الفداء بموته على الصليب و بقيامته من بين الأموات , و ذلك في نبوات واضحة جداً , و العهد الجديد يتكلم عن السيد المسيح الذي تجسد و تمم الفداء بموته على الصليب و قيامته المجيدة .
*2- قوانين و تعاليم الآباء الرُسل :* و أقوال الآباء القديسين الأولين , و التي ترجع للقرن الأول و ما بعده , و هي أيضاً مُتوافرة في كل مكان في كُل أنحاء العالم .
*3- الآثار المسيحية :
أ-* خشبة الصليب و إكليل الشوك و المسامير و الحربة , وكل المُتعلقات بمادة الصلب , بل و الكفن المطبوع عليه صورة السيد المسيح و هو مدفون بصورة مُعجزية فائقة للعقل حيّرت العُلماء , و كلها موجودة و إن كانت موزَعَة على كنائس مُختلفة .
*ب-* الآثار الموجودة في القُدس و كلها تحكي حياة رب المجد يسوع من ميلاده إلى قيامته و صعوده .
*ج-* الكنائس و الأديرة الآثرية , و الآثار المسيحية المُختلفة التي ترجع إلى القرن الأول المسيحي و ما بعده .
*4- طقوس الكنيسة :
أ-* الصليب المرفوع على منارات الكنائس مُعلناً عن إيماننا , بل يُستخدم كوِحدَة رسم مرسومة على كُل ما فيها .
*ب-* الصليب يُستخدَم في كُل طقوس و صلوات الكنيسة , و ما مِن طقس يتم بدون استخدامه , بل و طقوس الكنيسة كلها قائمة على موت السيد المسيح و قيامته , فالقُداس الإلهي نتناول جسد الرب المصلوب القائم و دمه الكريم , و تذكُّر حياته و خدمته من تجسده إلي قيامته و صعوده , و المعمودية موت و قيامة معه , و صوم الأربعاء و الجمعة و أسبوع الآلام و كُل يوم أحد تذكار دائم لذلك , و ألحان الكنيسة كُلها تعلن عن ذلك .
*ثانياً : الأدلة غير المسيحية :
**1- التلمود اليهودي* و يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي الشهير الذي عاصر خراب أورشليم شهدا بذلك .
*2- المؤرخون و الفلاسفة الوثنيون* مثل تاسيتوس (ولِد55م) , و لوسيان أعظم كُتّاب اليونان , و كلسوس الفيلسوف (140م) و غيرهم تكلموا عن شخص السيد المسيح , كما نؤمن به .
*3- صورة حُكم بيلاطس البنطي* و تقارير مواد في الدولة الرومانية عن السيد المسيح و عن التُهمة الموجهة إليه و التي من أجلها صُلب , و عن إيمان المسيحيين موجودة حتى اليوم .​*الصليب حقيقة منطقية ..*​*أولاً :* المسيحيون رغم إختلافهم في أمور مُختلفة , لا يختلفون على حقيقة صلب السيد المسيح و إنها علامة الخلاص .
*ثانياً :* لو كان الرب يسوع وعد تلاميذه بقيامته و لم يقم , فهل كانوا يكرزون بالإيمان به؟! و هل كانوا يُبشرون به بهذه القوة و الغيرة و الشجاعة ؟! و هل كان الله يؤيدهم في كرازتهم حتى أنهم نشروا المسيحية في العالم كله ؟
*ثالثاً :* و هل كان الشُهداء يُقدمون حياتهم , مُحتملين أشدّ العذابات من أجل الإيمان ؟
*رابعاً :* أي ملك أو زعيم دام ذكرهُ و آمن به المليارات من البشر و عبدوه , مثل يسوع الناصري الذي وُلِدَ و عاش فقيراً و مات مصلوباً , لو أنه بالحقيقة الإله المُتجسد الذي قَبِلَ الموت بالصليب من أجل خلاص البشر , و أيد الكرازة بإيمانه بالروح القُدس الذي
سكبه على الكنيسة ؟
*خامساً :* لو كان الصليب مجرد أداة موت و إعدام , ما كانت محبة المصلوب تملُك على قلوب المؤمنين , و يصير موضوعاً للإيمان و مجالاً للإفتخار , و مادة لتأمُل الأُدباء و الشُعراء و جميع المؤمنين , و أسلوباً للحياة نحيا به قابلين الآلام و الضيقات بشكر و
فرح ليكون لنا قيامة مع السيد المسيح .
*سادساً :* أي أب أو أُم لم يُعلِّم أطفاله رسم علامة الصليب مُنذُ نعومة أظافره ؟​*الصليب ضرورة روحية حتمية ..*​+ الكتاب المُقدس بعهديه يعلن أن أُجرة الخطية هو موت أبدي , فالخطية غير محدودة و عقابها غير محدود لأنها موجهة لشخص الله الغير محدود , قد عصى أدم و حواء أمر الله فأستحق عليهما و على نسلهما بالموت الأبدي , لأن الطبيعة البشرية كلها فسدت , و لأن عقوبة الخطية غير محدودة , فلابد أن تكون الكفَّارة غير محدودة , و لم يكُن من البشر من يصلُح لذلك لأن الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا , و كُل مخلوق مهما كانت قداسته محدود , لذلك قال أيوب الصدّيق : *"لأنه ليس إنسان مثلي فأُجاوبهُ فنأتي جميعاً إلى المُحاكمة , ليس بيننا مُصالح يضع يده على كلينا"(أي 33:9)* , و قال إشعياء النبي : *"فرأى ألله أنه ليس إنسان و تحيّر من أنه ليس شفيع فخلَّصت ذراعه لنفسه"*
*(إش16:59)* و المزمور يقول : *"الأخ لن يفدي الإنسان فداء و لا يُعطي الله كفّارة عنه و كريمة هي فدية نفوسهم فغلقت الي الدهر , حتى يحيا إلى الأبد فلا يري القبر , بل يراه , الحُكماء يموتون و كذلك الجاهل و البليد يهلكان .. إنما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية"(مز 7:49-10)*
 + لذلك تجسَد السيد المسيح الله الكلمة و بطبيعتنا البشرية صُلِب على الصليب , وعلى هذا المذبح أستوفى العدل الإلهي حقه من كل البشرية في شخص السيد المسيح المصلوب , على الصليب إلتقى العدل و الرحمة *" الرحمة و الحق إلتقيا البِر والسلام تلاثماً الحق
من الأرض ينبت و البِر من السماء يطلع"(مز10:85-11)* , لذلك تقول رسالة العبرانيين : "و أما المسيح و هو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة فبالمسكن الأعظم و الأكمل غير مصنوع بيد أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة , و ليس بدم تيوس و عجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً"(عب11:9-14) , و لذلك إنشق حجاب الهيكل القديم عندما أسلّم الرب الروح , إشارة إلى الصُلح بين الله والبشر , بالتكفير عن خطية الإنسان التي فصلته عن الله .
 + إن الصليب أذاب قلوباً قاسية ففاضت بالحُب و الحنان و الرحمة , و أحنى نفوس مُتشامخة فعلّمها التواضُع و صارت في وداعة الحملان , و شكّل طباعاً خشنة فصارت رقيقة مُهذبة , و قضى على الأحاسيس النجسة فصيِّرت الملايين قديسين , و سبى بالنفوس المُتكِّلة على الماديات , فإتجهت بكليتها للسماويات ..
 + إن الصليب يعلِن لك قيمة حياتك عند الله , و قيمة مجد الآبدية الذي ينتظرك , كما يعلن نظرة الله للخطية , فهل تُقدِّر قيمة نفسك ؟ و هل تُقدِّر محبة الله لك ؟ فتشكره و تُسلِّم له قلبك و حياتك , هل عرفت حجم خطاياك فتتركها و تفرحهُ بقداسة حياتك ؟ ليتك تُجدد
العهد معه الآن و تتقدم إليه بتوبة قلبية و اعتراف صادق , و تقبل شَرِكة جسده و دمه و تُداوم على ذلك *, و قُل شُكراً لله على عطيته التي لا يُعبَر عنها , ماذا أُقدِم لك يارب من أجل كثرة إحساناتك ..*​أبونا أنطونيوس رياض - كاهن الكنيسة


المصدر : http://www.sg-aa.org/magazines/AnbaMousa/magazine_article.aspx?ID=34


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية وأيضاً الكنيسة الاثيوبية بعيد الصليب المجيد فى السابع عشر من توت وفى العاشر من برمهات من كل عام.. كما تحتفل به الكنيسة الغربية فى الثالث من مايو.. *
لقد ظل الصليب مطمورا بفعل اليهود تحت تل من القمامة وذكر المؤرخون أن الامبراطور هوريان الرومانى (117 – 1038 م) أقام على هذا التل فى عام 135 م هيكلا للزهرة الحامية لمدينة روما.. وفى عام 326م أى عام 42 ش تم الكشف على الصليب المقدس بمعرفة الملكة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير.. التى شجعها ابنها على ذلك فأرسل معها حوالى 3 الاف جندى، وفى اورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف أورشليم وأبدت له رغبتها فى ذلك، وبعد جهد كبير أرشدها اليه أحد اليهود الذى كان طاعنا فى لاسن.. فعثرت على 3 صلبان واللوحة التذكارية المكتوب عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود واستطاعت أن تميز صليب المسيح بعد أن وضعت الاول والثانى على ميت فلم يقم، وأخيرا وضعت الثالث فقام لوقته. فأخذت الصليب المقدس ولفته فى حرير كثير الثمن ووضعته فى خزانة من الفضة فى أورشليم بترتيلوتسابيح كثيرة.. وأقامت كنيسة القيامة على مغارة الصليب وأودعته فيها، ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة بكنيسة الصليب ... وأرسلت للبابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية فجاء، ودشن الكنيسة بأورشليم فى احتفال عظيم عام 328م تقريبا. 
بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامة النصرة فى كل حربوبه، وبنى الكثير من الكنائس وابطل الكثير من عبادة الاوثان.. قيل أن هرقل أمبراطور الروم (610 – 641 م) اراد أن يرد الصليب الى كنيسة القيامة بعد أن كان قد أستولى عليه الفرس، فأراد أن يحمله بنفسه فلبس الحلة الملوكية، وتوشح بوشاح الامبراطور، ولبس تاج الذهب المرصع بالاحجار الكريمة، ثم حمل الصليب على كتفه، ولما أقترب من باب الكنيسة ثقل عليه فلم يستطيع أن يدخل به – فتقدم اليه أحد الكهنة وقال له: اذكر ايها الملك أن مولاك كان حاملا الصليب وعلى هامته المقدسة اكليلا من الشوك لا اكليلا من الذهب فلزم ان تخلع تاجك الذهبى وتنزع وشاحك الملوكى.. فعمل بالنصيحة ودخل الكنيسة بكل سهولة. 
وفى رشمنا للصليب اعتراف بالثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اعتراف بواحدانية اللهكاله واحد، اعتراف بتجسد الابن الكلمة وحلوله فى بطن العذراء، كما أنه اعتراف بعمل الفداء وانتقالنا به الى اليمين. ايضا فى رشم الصليب قوة لاخماد الشهوات وابطال سلطان الخطية.. وهكذا صارت الكنيسة ترسمه على حيطانها واعمدتها واوانيهاوكتبها، وملابس الخدمة.... الخ. يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى: (ليتنا لا نخجل من طيب المسيح.. فأطبعه بوضوح على جبهتك فتهرب منك الشياطين مرتعبه اذ ترى فيه العلامة الملوكية.. اصنع هذه العلامة عندما تاكل وعندما تجلس وعندما تنام وعندما تنهض وعندما تتكلم وعندما تسير، وبأختصار ارسمها فى كل تصرف لأن الذى صلب عليه ههنا فى السموات..اذا لو بقى فى القبر بعد صلبه ودفنه لكنا نستحى به..) انها علامة للمؤمنين ورعب للشياطين.. لأنهم عندما يرون الصليب يتذكرون المصلوب فيرتعبون.. برشم الصليب نأخذ قوة وبركة.. لا تخجل يا اخى من علامة الصليب فهو ينبوع الشجاعه والبركات وفيه نحيا ونوجد خليقة جديدة فى المسيح.. ألبسه وآفتخر به كتاج.. ليس الصليب لنا مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا) (1 كو 3: 2).. لذا فحينما تقبل الصليب الذى بيد الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى مصدر السلطان المعطى له من الله لاتمام الخدمة، فموسى النبى لما بسط يديه على شكل صليب انتصر، ولما رفع الحية النحاسية نجى الشعب، ولما ضرب الصخرة بالعصا قيل أنه ضربها على هيئة صليب فانفجر الماء منها. والاباء القديسون عملوا المعجزات وانتصروا وغلبوا باشرة الصليب المقدس، ان الاقباط استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ أن بزغت الشمس المسيحية.. أما الكنيسة الغربية فلم تستعمله بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير. 



موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت ​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*لا ترشم الصليب بعجلة.. فيقول الاباء: الذى يرشم ذاتته بعلامة الصليب فى عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب فان الشياطين تفرح به، أما الذى فى ثبات وروية يرشم ذاته بالصليب فهنا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة.. كذلك عندما يرشم المؤمن الصليب انما يعنى الاستعانة بشخص الرب يسوع المتحد بأبيه وروحه القدوس، هى استدعاء القوات السمائية باستحقاقات الرب المصلوب لاجلنا، هى صلاة موجزة للثالوث الاقدس كما هى قبول عمل الفداء أى تعبير موجز عن **العقيدة المسيحية**.. هى رفع لواء المسيح.. كما يقول **القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى**: أن كل من يحترم الصليب ويكرمه انما يكرم صاحبه لذا حتى **الملائكة** تحبه وتسرع الى من يرشمه بايمان، الله يفرح ويسر بعلامة الصليب لانها علامة **المصالحة بين الله والبشر** التى تمجد الله والتى انكسرت بها قوات الشيطان.. وكما كانت علامة لادم مميزة لبيوت الاسرائليين فنجوا من الملاك المهلك، هكذا استعمال الصليب.. وهذا الرشم تقليد رسولى فيقول العلامة ترتليانوس (ان المسيحين اعتادوا رشم اشارة الصليب قبل كل عمل للدلالة على أنه ما يعملونه هو لله ولمجد باسم الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس). مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*استعمال الصليب: 

فى بدء جميع اعمالنا وفى جميع ما يحدث لنا به، نبدا ونحتم جميع صلواتنا، به نبطل جميع تعاليم الشيطان كالسحر وغيره، كما نرشم الصليب أثناء عمل **المطانيات** الجماعية بالكنيسة (كما فى **اسبوع الالام**) ايضا فى المطانيات الخاصة الفردية وبالاجمال فى جميع **صلوات** الكنيسة **وطقوسها**.. لا يتبارك شئ **الايقونات**والزيت**وملابس الكهنوت**واغطية المذبح** ولا يتقدس **الميرون**.. ولا يتم شئ مامور الكنيسة حتى التحول الى جسد الرب ودمه الا برسم الصليب مقترنا بالصلاة والطلبة.
وليس فقط فى كل ما سبق بل وحتى فى **شكل الكنيسة**.. فقد بنيت بعض **الكنائس القبطية** على شكل صليب كالنظام البيزنطى الذى أصله **مدينة الاسكندرية**.. وأهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز كنيسة الدير الاحمر بسوهاج، وكنيسة اجيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية (التي تحولت إلى جامع!!)، وكنيسة القديس بطرس بروما.. كما سميت بعض **الاديرة** باسمه منها دير الصليب بحاجر نقادة (الذى كان قائما فى زمان القديس بسنتأوس أسقف قفط – القرن السابع) أيضا هناك دير **القديس ابو فانا (أبيقانيوس)** عل شكل صليب. وهو فى برية جبل دلجا (المنيا) بيعته كبيرة رسمت على شكل صليب وكرست للصليب المقدس وبها أشكال كثيرة رسمت على شكل صليب وكرست للصليب المقدس وبها أشكال كثيرة جدا للصليب المقدس.. كذلك ايضا **الكاتدرائية** المرقسية الكبرى الجديدة بالانبا رويس على شكل صليب.. يرسم الصليب داخل الكنيسة على الحجاب والابواب والمنجليات وآنية المذبح والستور وملابس الكهنوت.. يستخدمة رجال لاكهنوت فى مباركة الشعب وفى الصلوات الطقسية **لاسرار الكنيسة السبعة**.. ففى **سر المعمودية** (فى **صلاة التحليل للمراة** أولا 20 رشما, **حجد الشيطان** 6 **رشومات**، الدهن **بزيت الغاليليون** 6 رشومات فى **تقديس ماء المعمودية** 13 رشما. قداس ماء المعمودية 5 رشومات) وفى **سر الميرون**.. (36 رشما على اعضاء الجسم وفى **حل الزنار** 9 رشومات.. غير الرشم بالميرون عند تكريس الكنائس **والايقونات**وأواني خدمة المذبح**) وفى **سر التوبة** (3 رشومات الاول والثانى على الشعب والثالث على نفسه، ثم على الخبز والخمر 18 رشما) فى **سر مسحة المرضى** (قبل **أوشية المرضي** ثم الطلبة والصلاة السرية قبل **الانجيل**، فى **الاواشى** الثلاثة. وأيضا فى بداية كل صلاة والصلاة السرية قبل الانجيل فى كل صلاة من الصلوات السبعة، فى التحليل الثلاثة: فى رشم المرضى بالزيت بعلامة الصليب وعلى شكل صليب، فيدهن الحاضرون أو من الجبهة ثم فى الرقبة ثم اليد اليسرى ثم اليد اليمنى). فى **سر الزيجة** (قبل الانجيل 2، الطلبة والاواشى 3، الدهن بالزيت 2، على الاكاليل 3، التحاليل الثلاثة 6 رشومات، كيرياليسون 12 مرة)، **سر الكهنوت** (يرشم **الاب البطريرك** او **الاب الاسقف** على المدعو **للكهنوت** بعد الصلوات التى يقرأها أمام **المذبح** 3، ثم 3 رشومات على جبهة مثال الثالوث القدوس. ثم يرشم **الملابس الكهنوتية**) فى **رفع بخور عشية وباكر** (24 رشما) فى **القداس الالهى** (48 رشما بالصليب فى اختيار الحمل حتى **صلاة الصلح** 24 رشما، من بداية القداس حتى نهايته 24 رشما). ومن المعروف أن القداس الالهى فى كلماته تتضمن **تجسد السيد المسيح**وصلبه**وقيامته**وصعوده** ومجيئه الثانى والدينونة. فكثيرا من **كلمات القداس**وألحان الكنيسة** وتسبيحتها بها ذكر للصليب المقدس ككلمة أو كرشم. 
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*طقس العيدين: 

تحتفل الكنيسة فى **17** توت و10 **برمهات** من كل عام.. ونظر الان يوم **10** برمهات هو اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الصليب لأول مرة (326 م) على يد الملكة هيلانه يجئ دائما فى ايام **الصوم** فقد رتب أباء الكنيسة الاحتفال بظهور الصليب فى يوم تكريس كنيسته وهو يوم 17 **توت**، وتبدأ فى يوم يعامل معاملة **الاعياد السيدية الصغرى**، **فطقسه فرايحى** من حيث **الابصاليات** أما **مجمع التسبحة**والذكصولوجيات** ومردات الدورة **والاناجيل** والتوزيع **فطقسها شعانينى**. كما أنه له ابصاليتان (**واطس** وآدام) بكتاب الابصاليات **والطروحات** الواطس **والادام**... وله ارباع من **أرباع الناقوس** وذكصولوجية **بكتاب الابصلمودية السنوية**، دورة الصليب التى تعمل بعد **صلاة افنوتى ناى نان** فى **رفع بخور باكر** هى نفس الدورة التى تعمل فى رفع بخور باكر **عيد الشعانين** غير أن هناك اختلافين هما: *
*- هناك **طرح** خاص بعيد الصليب، هناك مرد ثابت يقال بعد كل ربع يختلف عن مرد **الشعانين** الثابت ومرد الصليب الثابت هو (ايفول هيتنى بيف اسطافروس: نيم تيف أناستاسيس اثواب: ان طاستو مبى رومى ان كى سوب. ايخوب ايبى باراذيبسوس). ومعناه: من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة رد الانسان مرة اخرة الى الفردوس). 
- أما فى **القداس* *فيقبل بعد تى شورى، لحن (فاى ايتاف انف..) وتوجد **هيتينية** للملك قسطنطين وامه الملكة هينه.. كما يوجد فرد **ابركسيس** خاص ولحن بدء قراءة الابركسيس (ايطاف ان نى ابسخاى.. هو يقال ايضا قبل طرح العيد فى دورة الصليب يرفع بخور باكر..) وله مرد **انجيل**واسبمسينى** (آدام واطس).
*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*سمعان القيروانى(حامل صليب المسيح) 




*
*سمعان اسم عبرانيّ ومعناه المستمع. وهو من القيروان في ليبيا حاليّاً. ويخبرنا الإنجيل أنّه والد الإسكندر وروفُس، ويبدو أنّ الجماعة المسيحيّة الأولى تعرفهما حتّى ذكرهما الإنجيل كتوضيح لهويّة سمعان والدهما (مر 15: 21). كان عائداً من الحقول، ولا شكّ أنّه كان منهكاً بعد شقاء يوم عمل. فأجبره الجنود على مساعدة يسوع في حمل الصليب (متّى 27: 32). الموقف الأوّل : كان سمعان عائداً إلى البيت بعد عناء يوم عمل. ورأى شخصاً آخر تعِب ويعاني الجهد والإرهاق. ولا ندري ما الّذي شعر به لهذه الرؤية. كلّ ما نعرفه أنّ موجةٍ من المحبّة تأجّجت في قلبه، وجعلته ينسى تعبه ولا يتحجج به ليمتنع عن إغاثة مَن هو في حال إرهاقٍ أشدّ منه. في كثيرٍ من الأحيان نتألّم لألم شخصٍ آخر. نندب حظّه، نأسف له، نضفي على وجوهنا مسحة الحزن والألم، ونمضي من دون أن نحرّك بإصبعنا الحمل الّذي يحمله. الكلام سهل جدّاً. وإذا ما أنّبتنا المحبّة الساكنة في قلوبنا، نسكتها ونقول: ونحن أيضاً نعاني، ولا أحد يكترث لنا. الموقف الثاني : سمعان القيروانيّ يحمل صليب المسيح: «وبينما هم خارجون من المدينة، صادفوا رجلاً من القيروان اسمه سمعان فسخّروه ليحمل صليب يسوع» (متّى 27: 32). حمل القيروانيّ صليب يسوع بدل المحراث، فحمل بهذا الفعل فقره صليباً، فرفع من معنى بؤسه و منحه قيمةً روحيّة. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هل تحمل صليبكَ مع المسيح لا وحدكَ، فتمنح هذا الصليب معنىً، وتدرجه في مخطّط الله الخلاصيّ، وتجعل من هذا الصليب وسيلةً تنال بها الخلاص، فتكون مثل القيروانيّ الّذي قام بعملٍ خلّدته الأناجيل في عمل الفداء الإلهي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الموقف الثالث : عار حمل الصليب. فالصليب في ذلك الحين أداة عار. ومع جلبة الشعب والصخب، حيث يختلط الحابل بالنابل، وتحت ضرباط سياط الجنود، لابدّ من أنّه نال بعض الضربات ... لابدّ من أنّ الناس اعتقدوا أنّه هو المجرم المحكوم عليه. وظلّ في هذا الخزي حتّى الجلجلة، إي عبر المدينة كلّها هكذا. وهكذا أظهر سمعان أنّ عمل الفداء لا يتمّ بدون مشاركة الإنسان. فالقيروانيّ يمثّل الإنسان الخاطئ الّذي، على الرغم من خطاياه، يستطيع أن يساهم في تحقيق خلاص المسيح للبشر. العار، الإهانة، أقوال الناس ... ما أكثر الحجج الّتي تمنعنا عن مشاركة المسيح في عمله الخلاصيّ. ما الّذي سيقوله الناس عنّي كيف أحافظ على كرامتي ما شأني والآخرين ويبقى المسيح يعاني الآلام وحده، ونحن نتفرّج ولا نفكّر إلاّ بذواتنا ومصالحنا، فنزيد ألمه ألماً . 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب
+ الصليب قوة لا تقاوم .... فالشياطين تهرب من صورته متى رسم بها علينا . الصليب لواء المسيح والملائكة يحبون لواء ملكهم فيسرعون الى من يرسمه ويعينونه . ( القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ). *


*+ الصليب هو عمل حب الله غير المطوق به نحو الأنسان وعلامة أهتمامه العظيم بنا ( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ). *


*+ الصليب إن تاملناه حسناً هو كرسى للقضاء . فقد جلس الديان فى الوسط لص آمن فخلص وآخر جدف فدين . بهذا عنى أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات . فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره . ( القديس اغسطينوس ) *



*+ التأمل فى صليب ربنا طوال اليوم يولد فى القلب فطاماً عن محبة العالم . لأن الصليب له قوة صلب الجسد مع الهواء والشهوات . ( القمص بيشــــــــــــــوى كامل )*


*+ المجد لك يا من اقمت صليبك جسراً فوق الموت تعبر عليه النفوس من مسكن الموت الى مسكن الحياة . ( مار أفرام السريانى )*





*" حاشا لى ان افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح" " غل 14:6"


* أن علامة الصليب** تفتح الأبواب المغلقة و تحول تأثير السم وتبرى الجراح المميتة الحاصلة من أنياب الوحوش الكاسرة .


* أأنت أحد المؤمنين؟ .. ارسم علامة الصليب**… قل هذا هو سلاحى الوحيد, هذا هو دوائي , لا اعرف شئ سواه.




* لنعلق الصليب** فوق اسرتنا عوض السيف و على ابوابنا عوض المزلاج و ليكن حول بيوتنا موضع السور.



* إن الصليب الذي كان علامة الموت المرعب .. قد صار بركة يخلع الملوك اكاليلهم لكي يلبسوا الصليب .. يوضع الصليب على ثيابهم الرسمية , على تيجانهم يوجد حيث تقام صلواتهم, و على المائدة المقدسة يشرق الصليب** اكثر بهاءاً من الشمس.



* الوجه الذى تقدس بعلامة الله لا ينحنى للشيطان لكنه يحفظ نفسه لاكليل الرب 




القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم




بواسطة الصليب** يستطيع الانسان ان يطرد كل خداعات الشياطين . و من يريد


أن يختبر هذا عمليا فليأت و ينظر كيف يبطل خداع الشياطين و العرافة الكاذبة و عجائب السحر بمجرد رشم الصليب*​*فالشياطين تلوذ بالفرار



اثانسيوس الرسولى







* نرسم الجسد بإشارة الصليب لكي يتقوى العقل و الضمير بالأيمان*​
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*مـــــــــن أقوال أبونا بيشوي كامــل عــن*
*الصـــــــلـــيـب*
*للقمص يوسف اسعد*




*ëربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....*

*


ëربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......​



ëأتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات ....​



ëأيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....​



ëربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....

ربىيسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح ....​



ëإلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........​



ëربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....​



ëربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...​



ëربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع.....​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

يا ألهى الحبيب لن أختار لنفسي صليباً بل أطلب إليك أن تختار لي صليباً 

لا تخافي يا نفسي لأن الله لا يدعك تجربي فوق ما تحتملين 

أطمئنى يا نفسي فإن يسوع يلازمك حاملاً صليبه 

لا تخافي من الوقوع بل لتؤمني أن يسوع كان معك لقد كان نائماً في السفينة ومع هذا فقد كان البحر هائجاً 

لذلك كل مرة تحملين الصليب أذكرى دائماً أن يسوع بجوارك 

الهي يسوع إن صليبك الغالي هو أجمل هدية منك لي سأقبله بفرح وسأحمله وإن لم ترسل لي يا حبيبي صليباً سأبحث عن صليب فى داخلي
ربما في تدريب على احتمال ، ربما صوم ، ربما سهر ودراسة ، ربما خدمة 

ربى لست أقول لك إني سأسير معك إلى الجلجثة ولكن أن تملأ قلبى حباً وطاقة تدفعني للسير معك إلى الذبح إلى الجهاد ضد الخطية حتى الموت...
الهي أرحمني وأعنى 

ربى كثيرون ساروا وراءك ولكن قليلين جداً وصلوا الى الجلجثة هؤلاء الذين أحبوك أمك العزيزة ومريم المجدلية التي أحبت كثيراً فغفرت لها خطاياها الكثيرة ويوحنا الى تعلم الإتكاء على صدرك الحنون

بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*+++((( قوة الصليب - عظة البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى )))+++*​

*قوة الصليب - عظة البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى*


*مكتوب في الكتب هكذا .أن نفوسنا أذا كانت مرتبطه بناموس الله فلن تقوي علينا قوات الظلمة وأن ابتعدنا عن الله فهى تتسلط علينا . فأنت أيها الإنسان الذي تريد أن تخلص علم ذاتك ان تسبح في لجة غناء وحكمة الله*


*أبسط يديك مثال الصليب لتعبر البحر العظيم , الذي هو هذا الدهر اعني عدم الإيمان. الزنا، النميمة محبة الفضة التي هي أصل لكل الشرور , أما علامة الصليب فهى مبسوطة علي كل الخليقة .... هوذا موسي رئيس الانبياء لما أبسط يديه قهر عماليق , ودانيال نجا من جب الاسود، ويونان من بطن الحوت , وتكله عندما القوها للسباع تخلصت بمثال الصليب , وسوسنة من يد الشيخين , ويهوديت من يد الوفرنيس، والثلاثة الفتية القديسين من أتون النار المتقدة.*


*هؤلاء كلهم خلصوا بمثال الصليب وقيل أيضا ليكن مستقرك في موضع واحد الذي هو البيعة . لتتغذي بكلام الكتب ومن الخبز السمائي ومن دم المسيح وتتغذي كل حين من كلام الكتب*

*بركة شفاعة وصلوات القديس العظيم*
*البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى - حــامى الإيمان*
*فلتكن مع جميعنا دائماً*
*آميــ+ـــن*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب*​


*+ الصليب قوة لا تقاوم .... فالشياطين تهرب من صورته متى رسم بها علينا . الصليب لواء المسيح والملائكة يحبون لواء ملكهم فيسرعون الى من يرسمه ويعينونه . ( القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ). *​


*+ الصليب هو عمل حب الله غير المطوق به نحو الأنسان وعلامة أهتمامه العظيم بنا ( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ). + الصليب إن تاملناه حسناً هو كرسى للقضاء . فقد جلس الديان فى الوسط لص آمن فخلص وآخر جدف فدين . بهذا عنى أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات . فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره . ( القديس اغسطينوس ) *​


*+ التأمل فى صليب ربنا طوال اليوم يولد فى القلب فطاماً عن محبة العالم . لأن الصليب له قوة صلب الجسد مع الهواء والشهوات . ( القمص بيشــــــــــــــوى كامل )*​



*+ المجد لك يا من اقمت صليبك جسراً فوق الموت تعبر عليه النفوس من مسكن الموت الى مسكن الحياة . ( مار أفرام السريانى )*

​*
" حاشا لى ان افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح" " غل 14:6"


* أن علامة الصليب تفتح الأبواب المغلقة و تحول تأثير السم وتبرى الجراح المميتة الحاصلة من أنياب الوحوش الكاسرة .


* أأنت أحد المؤمنين؟ .. ارسم علامة الصليب… قل هذا هو سلاحى الوحيد, هذا هو دوائي , لا اعرف شئ سواه.




* لنعلق الصليب فوق اسرتنا عوض السيف و على ابوابنا عوض المزلاج و ليكن حول بيوتنا موضع السور.



* إن الصليب الذي كان علامة الموت المرعب .. قد صار بركة يخلع الملوك اكاليلهم لكي يلبسوا الصليب .. يوضع الصليب على ثيابهم الرسمية , على تيجانهم يوجد حيث تقام صلواتهم, و على المائدة المقدسة يشرق الصليب اكثر بهاءاً من الشمس.



* الوجه الذى تقدس بعلامة الله لا ينحنى للشيطان لكنه يحفظ نفسه لاكليل الرب 




القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم




بواسطة الصليب يستطيع الانسان ان يطرد كل خداعات الشياطين . و من يريد


أن يختبر هذا عمليا فليأت و ينظر كيف يبطل خداع الشياطين و العرافة الكاذبة و عجائب السحر بمجرد رشم الصليب فالشياطين تلوذ بالفرار



اثانسيوس الرسولى







* نرسم الجسد بإشارة الصليب لكي يتقوى العقل و الضمير بالأيمان


​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب*​

*+ ليس الصليب مكاناً للعدل الإلهى فقط ولكن مكاناً للحب حتى الموت - أبونا بيشوى كامل 

+ليس الصليب مكاناً ساكناً علق عليه يسوع فى أحد الأيام . بل هو قاعدة حركة قلب الرب نحو البشرية كلها- أبونا بيشوى كامل 

+كان الصليب فى مظهره الخارجى تعبيراً عن ظلم العالم ، أما من الداخل فالصليب كله سرور وحب وتسليم للآب لأجل خلاص العالم . 

+ الصليب هومكان تطابق النفس مع الله مع المسيح صلبت - أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ الصليب هوالمنارة التى أوقدعليهاالمسيح نورالعالم ،الذى من قبله صرنا نوراً للعالم - أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ إن الذى يسير مع يسوع حتى الصليب يستحق أن يأخذ العذراء أماً له- أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ الهرب من الصليب يعادل الهروب من المجد الإلهى- أبونا بيشوى كامل


+ الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل . 
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب

ابونا بيشوى كامل

+ الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل .
*
*+الصليب هو الطريق الوحيد إلى القيامة .. فالهروب منها هو الدخول للموت الأبدى .*

*+من فقد صليبه فقد مسيحيته . *

*+من فقد صليبه افتقد طريقه لله .

+من فقد صليبه صارت حياته باردة فاترة لا تعامل بينه وبين الله . 

+ إ نالتا مل لالمتواصل فى صليب بربنايكسب بالنفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً . 

+الصليب فى طبيعته أقوى درجات الحب وأعمقها .

+بقدر ما يزداد تأملنا فى الصليب بقدر ما تتعمق شركتنا ومعرفتنا للرب يسوع لصليب
هومكانتطابق النفس معالله"مع المسيح صلبت ". 
الصليب هوطريقالحريةمن نقيودالعالموشهوة الجسد




. + الصليب لا يجب أن ننظر إليه نظره عابرة ، بل أن نتملى ونشبع منه . 


+إن تدرب الانسان على تذوق الحلاوة فى كلمة الله والصليب سيجعل النفس تتأفف من كل لذة جسدية . 


+ نفس بلا صليب كعروس بلا عريس . 


+ إن سقوط يسوع تحت نير الصليب= قيامى وحريتـى من عبودية الخطية . 


+ الصليب هو وسيلة التحرر من الذات وصلبها .


+ ليسالصليب مجرد لون من التأمل الروحى الجميل ، ولكنه أيضاً احتمالاً للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم 


**+ إن كل نفس شاركتك يا يسوع آلام صـليبك .. 
أبهجت قلبها بقوة قيامتك 




*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب



**الصليب عند القديس يوحنا كرونشتادت
- الصليب هو صديقنا وصانع الخير لنا.
- إن كان الله قد أعطى الصليب المحيي قوة إلهية لا تقهر ولا يمكن فهمها أو إدراكها فلماذا لا يعطي جسده ودمه الاقدسين قوة مشابهة لإحياء طبيعتنا، ما أعظمك أيها السيد! وما أعجب أعمالك! إنك يا الله كلي القدرة ولا حدّ أو نهاية لقدرتك وأي شيء تلمسه قوتك ونعمتك يصبح حياً محيياً*

*
الصليب عند القديس أفرام السرياني
- بدلاً من أن تحمل سلاحاً أو شيئاً يحميك احمل الصليب واطبع صورته على أعضائك وقلبك وارسم به ذاتك لا بتحريك اليد فقط بل ليكن برسم الذهن والفكر أيضاً ارسمه في كل مناسبة في دخولك وخروجك في جلوسك وقيامك في نومك وفى عملك ارسمه باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*




*الصليب عند القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
- إنَّ إشارة الصليب التي كانت قبلاً فزعاً لكل الناس، الآن يتعشَّقها ويتبارى بها في اقتنائها كل واحد، حتى صارت في كلّ مكان. بين الحكام والعامة، بين الرجال والنساء، بين المتزوجين والعذارى، لا يكفّ الناس عن رسمها في كلّ موضع مقدس او غيره. يحملونها منقوشة على جباههم كأنّها علامة ظفرٍ سارية، نراها كلّ يوم على المائدة المقدسة، نراها عند رسامة الكهنة، نراها تتألق فوق جسد المسيح وقت التناول السري. وفي كلّ مكان يحتفل فيها في البيوت، في الأسواق وفي الصحارى، في الطرق وعلى الجبال، في قلالي الرهبان وعلى التلال، في البحار وعلى المراكب، في المجتمعات، على الأواني الذهبيّة والفضيّة واللآلئ، في الرسومات وعلى الجدران، وعلى أجساد الذي مسّهم الشيطان. في الحرب والسلم. في الليّل والنهار. في جماعات المتنسكين والفرحين والشاكرين. هكذا يتبارى الجميع في اقتناء هذه العطيّة العجيبة كنعمة لا يُنطق بها.*




*كلمات روحية للأب بايسيوس الآثوسي عن الصليب وإشارة الصليب 
- صلبان البشر صلبان صغيرة تساعدنا من أجل خلاص نفوسنا بينما صليب المسيح كان ثقيلاً جداً، لأنّه لم يستخدم قوّته الإلهية من أجل نفسه فقط.
- في القديم كان المسيحيون قبل مباشرتهم بأي عمل يرسمون إشارة الصليب أولاً وفي القضايا الهامة كانوا يصلّون كثيراً. بينما في عصرنا هذا، ويا للأسف، الأكثرية منا لا تكتفي بعدم الصلاة حتى في القضايا المهمة، بل حتى ولا تفكّر بذلك، وهكذا يتحمل الآخرون نتيجة طيشنا.*

*

الصليب عند المطران جورج خضر 
الصليب هو فخرنا بموت السيّد وقبولنا لهذا الموت طريقاً للقيامة، للتحرّر من الخطيئة. إن المعمودية التي نقتبلها صوّرها لنا بولس على أنّها مشاركة للسيّد في دفنه ثمّ مشاركة معه في حياته. "ونحن نعلم أنّ إنساننا القديم قد صُلب معه ليزول هذا البشر الخاطئ، فلا نظل عبيداً للخطيئة" (رومية6:6). هذا هو مركز إيماننا وهذه هي حيويّتنا*


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

* أختي الوقورة إسميشيل*
*ملف رائع يحمل أشياء كثيرة والرب يسوع المسيح يبارك عرضك لهذا الموضوع *
*وأحب أقول ( الصليب هو حياتي فلا حياة إلا من خلال الصليب )آمين*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*دلالات تاريخية على صلب المسيح*

*يعتبر صلب المسيح من أهم ركائز المسيحية. وهناك الكثير من الاثباتات والوثائق التاريخية التي تؤكد حتمية صلب المسيح، هذه الوثائق تنقسم الى اربع فئات منها:*

*
1- الوثائق الوثنية: أهمية هذه الوثائق ان مؤلفيها وثنيون يضمرون العداء للمسيحية ويسخرون منها ولاسيما في الايام الاولى من نشوئها، معظم هذه الوثائق تعود الى القرن الاول والثاني للميلاد، ومن أبرز كتابها:*

*
كورنيتيوس تاسيتوس (55-125م): كاتب روماني عرف بالدقة العلمية والنزاهة الفكرية، وعاصر ستة أباطرة ومن أشهر مؤلفاته “الحوليات والتواريخ”. وردت في مؤلفاته ثلاث اشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية ابرزها ما جاء في حولياته: “وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل، فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم كان قد تعرض لاقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي.*

*
ثثلوس (توفي 52م): من مؤرخي الرومان القدامى، وقد ضاع مؤلفه ولم يبق منه سوى شذرات في مؤلفات الآخرين وقد اقتبس فيها يوليوس الافريقي في سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الارض عندما استودع روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي.
وقد بنى يوليوس رفضه على اساس ان الكسوف الكامل لا يمكن ان يحدث في اثناء اكتمال القمر، لاسيما ان المسيح صلب في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح، وفيه القمر يكون بدراً مكتملاً. ولم يكن ثثلوس وحده هو من اثار هذا الظلام بل كثير من القدامى منهم الإمام الحافظ الذهبي ابن كثير المؤرخ الاسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه “البداية والنهاية” (الجزء الاول ص182).
لوسيان اليوناني (القرن الثاني): كان يسخر من المسيحيين، ومن جملة ما قاله في مقالاته: “ان المسيحيين… ما زالوا الى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً – وهو شخصية متميّزة استن لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصلب من اجلها”.
سيتونيوس (120م): هو من جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم عن المسيح المصلوب بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، اذ اشار الى الاسباب التي أدت الى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها ايمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته.
كاسيوس الفيلسوف: من الدّ أعداء المسيح. أيّد في كتابه “البحث الحقيقي” قضية صلب المسيح، وان سخر منها.
مارابار سيرابيون: قال في رسالة كتبها لابنه في السجن يعود تاريخها الى القرن الاول: “وأية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم، لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم الى الابد لأنه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علّم بها”. ولا شك ان المقصود بالملك الحكيم هو المسيح.*

*
2- الوثائق اليهودية: يوسيفوس (37-97م): ذكر في كتابه “التواريخ” فقرة جاء فيها: “وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يدعى يسوع… غير ان بيلاطس حكم عليه بالموت صلباً”.
التلمود: نقرأ في النسخة التلمودية التي نشرت في هولندا عام 1943 وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي: “لقد صلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد…”.
هناك مخطوطة (toledoth jesu) يهودية معادية للمسيحية لا تشير فقط الى المسيح بل ايضاً تشير الى قصة خيالية عما حدث لجسده بعد موته وهي ان تلاميذ المسيح حاولوا ان يسرقوا جسده. هذه المخطوطة، على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية، هي اكبر شاهد على صلب المسيح وقيامته لانها شهادة من عدو موتور.*

*
3- الوثائق الغنوصية (المعرفة): تأثرت الغنوصية بالنظرة الاسلامية في مفهومها لصلب المسيح. غير أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوصية كان يرمي الى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي اليه الدين الاسلامي. فالغنوصية أو بعض فرقها على الاقل، رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسّد، لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. أما الاسلام فلا ينكر عملية الصلب، ولكنه ينكر أن المصلوب كان المسيح، ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يُصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع الى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه، وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله.
الغنوصية توفر لنا أدلة على صحة رواية الانجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته، ولاسيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوصية الاولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200م) ومع أن هذه الاناجيل غير موحى بها من الله، فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة، وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق:
“كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام… لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين… سمّر على خشبة، وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب، هو جرّ نفسه الى الموت بواسطة الحياة… سربلته الابدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطع أحد أن يجرده منه”.
ونطالع ايضاً في كتاب غنوصي The Secret Teaching of Christ وهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته:
“فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص، لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي”.*

*
4- الوثائق المسيحية: الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية، هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق ايمان آباء الكنيسة الاولى بكل ما تسلموه من الانجيليين من التقليد، أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحة ما ورد في الاناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولاسيما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما ايضاً كانا المحور الاساسي في مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة الاولى.
وبالطبع فإن هذه الوثائق أو المخطوطات تنص على النبوات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك، إذا رجعنا الى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي، ومن جملتها ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته.*

*
أما مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة فهي:
-1 رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما.
-2 رسائل أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها الى الافراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من انطاكية الى روما حيث استشهد.
-3 رسالة بوليكاربوس تلميذ الانجيلي يوحنا الى أهل فيلبي.
-4 الديداكي أو تعليم الرسل، وهو كتاب يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة.
-5 رسالة عامة منسوبة الى برنابا وفيها يهاجم بعنف ناموسية الديانة اليهودية، ويبين أن المسيح هو تتمة شريعة العهد القديم.
-6 دفاعيات جاستنيانوس، وقد أورد فيها جملة من الحقائق الانجيلية، ولاسيما ما يختص بشخص المسيح وحياته الارضية وصلبه وقيامته. هذا فضلاً عن مؤلفات أخرى وصلتنا مقتطفات منها كدفاع كواداراتوس الذي اقتبس منه يوسيبس الفقرة التالية:
“إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية، فالذين برئوا، والذين أقيموا من الاموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا وأقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الارضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة الى وقتنا الحاضر.
-7 وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة الى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلف فينطوي على مجموعة من الامثال والاوامر المختصة بالعقيدة.
يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة ايضاً بيّنات أخرى مهمة على ايمان مسيحيي القرون الاولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته، فقد تم العثور في سراديب روما واقبيتها على رسوم شعار الصليب ونقوشه، وهي أماكن كان يجتمع فيها المسيحيون سراً خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. كذلك عمد المسيحيون الى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم، ولاسيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح عليه أصبح رمز فخر وايمان. ولو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في ايمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله.*





*المصدر : http://origenelmasry.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/%D8%AF%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%AE%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD/*


----------



## سلسبيل (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

سلام..

حضرتك بتتكلم عن الصليب إيه دخل الأسلام في الموضوع؟!!

وسؤال::

دلوقتي الصليب ده خشبتين متعامدتين..اتصلب عليهم الله أو ابنه او ايا يكن..

بتعظموه ليه؟!! المفروض تكرهوه عشان كان سبب في تعذيب الرب!!!​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*




*أدلة** تاريخية **على صلب **السيد المسيح** 
============== ========

1- أن صك الحكم الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى بصلب **السيد المسيح** أكتشفه العلماء الفرنسيون الذين رافقوا الجيش الفرنسى فى زحفه بقيادة فيليب** الرابع **إلى أيطاليا بمدينة نابولى و بالتحديد فى مقاطعة أكويلا سنة 1280 م ، كذلك أكتشفوا صورة خطاب مرسل من يوليوس والى الجليل إلى المحفل الرومانى بمدينة رومية، و فيه وصف دقيق لشكل الرب يسوع** المسيح **فى الجسد . 

2- أن الرسالة التى أرسلها بيلاطس إلى طيباريوس قيصر مبيناً فيهل الأسباب التى دعت إلى صلب **السيد المسيح** و أسماء الشهود الذين حضروا المحاكمة أكتشفها بعض العلماء الآلمان سنة 1390 م فى روما، و قد حُفظت هذه الرسالة فى الفاتيكان، و كانت معروفة عند القدماء، و أشار إليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139 م و العلامة ترتليانوس عام 169 م . 

و الأسباب التى جعلت اليهود يحكمون بصلبه كما هو مدون فيها : 

(1) نشر الضلالة بين الناس 
(2) تحريضه لهم على الشغب 
(3) مخالفته لناموس موسى 
(4) مناداته بأنه إبن الله و ملك إسرائيل 

و نقطتف من الرسالة : "ألقى الأوباش الهائجون القبض على** يسوع **و لما آنسوا عدم الخوف من الحكومه إذ ظنوا مع زعمائهم أنى فزعت من ثوراتهم فتمادوا فى الصياح (أصلبه .. أصلبه ..) ثم طلبت و غسلت يدى أمام الجمهور مشيراً بذلك إلى أستهجان عملهم، و لكن لم يأت ذلك بثمر فأن نفوس هؤلاء الأشقياء ظمآنه لقتله .. فقلت له (أى ليوس الرامى) قد أجبت طلبك، و فى الحال أمرت ماتليوس أن يأخذ بعض عساكر معه ليلاحظ و يباشر دفنه لئلا يعترض أحد له .. و بعد ذلك بأيام قليلة وجد القبر فارغاً و أزاع تلاميذ** يسوع **فى أطراف البلاد و أكنافها أن** يسوع **قام من الموت كما تنبأ" 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين ** ادلة تاريخية على صلب السيد المسيح ** موضوع رائع
كما سبق و قلنا، كاتب الرسالة هو بيلاطس البنطى الذى حكم على **السيد المسيح** بالصلب تنفيذا لرغبة اليهود . 

3- وجود صور و نقوش توضح الصلب فى القرنين الأول و الثانى (كتاب الإكتشافات الحديثة و صدق وقائع العهد الجديد تأليف السير وليم رامزى) فلو لم يكن الصلب قد حدث فعلاً فلما تشير هذه النصوص !! 

4- جميع الكنائس الأثرية فى القرون الأولى بها أماكن للمعمودية و صور العشاء الربانى، و معلق فيها الصليب. فان لم يكن الصلب قد حدث، و لو أن** يسوع **الذى يؤمن به المسيحيون لم يُصلب فعلاً، فلماذا أتخذ المسيحيون الصليب شعاراً له. و ما معنى وجود كل هذا فى الكنائس الأولى !! 

5- إن القبر الذى دُفن فيه **السيد المسيح** فى أورشاليم مازال موجوداً حتى الآن خالياً من جسد** المسيح **و يزوره كل عام الآلاف و الملايين منذ القرون الأولى . 

6- إن الكلمات التى نطق بها **السيد المسيح** على الصليب المبارك تؤكد أنه هو صاحب الأمر و النهى، تؤكد أنه هو صاحب السلطان لآنه قال للص اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو 23 : 43). وقال "أغفر لهم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23 : 34) و هذه المقولة بالتحديد تنطوى على رحمة و محبة كبيرة فاقت كل الحدود ، أنه يصلى من أجل صالبيه، أنها محبة لا يمكن أن يقولها أنسان بشرى عادى. كما أنه قال "قد أكمل" (يو 19 : 30) و هى كلمة تحتوى على سلطان القوى، أنه أتمام المكتوب عنه منذ قديم الزمن، من عشرات النبوات فى** توراة **موسى و مزامير داود النبى .. 

7- إن الذين نادوا بصلب **السيد المسيح** و موته و قيامته ليسوا أعداء **السيد المسيح** و أرادوا التبشير به، بل هم تلاميذه المقربون العارفون بالحقيقة و متأكدون منها، و شهود عليها . 

8- لقد تم صلب كثيرين قبل** السيد **المسيح، و لكن لم تحدث أى ظواهر غير طبيعية أو أمور خارقة للعادة و لكن حين صُلب **السيد المسيح** حدثت أمور غير طبيعية و قد سجلها القديس متى الرسول فقال : "و من الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الارض الى الساعة التاسعة (متى 27 : 45) ، "فصرخ** يسوع **ايضا بصوت عظيم و اسلم الروح ، و اذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل و الارض تزلزلت و الصخور تشققت" (متى 27 : 50 - 51) فهل مثل هذه الأمور كان يمكن أن تحدث لو أن المصلوب شخص غير مسيحنا له المجد ؟!! ، 

و هناك أدلة غير الإنجيل تذكر هذه الحداثة : 

(1) يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى ، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب **السيد المسيح** كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة هليوبوليس (مدينة الشمس) (إحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر ، بالطبع تختلف عن جامعة عين شمس الموجودة حالياً فى مصر!) علوم الفلك و الهندسة و القانون و الطب ... إلخ. و هذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى و هو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم ، و حين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل ...

فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات : 

1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية و هذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات . 
2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها . 
3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً. 

و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكداً بأن لإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع و الأصح و هو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً .. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر و فوق القواعد و التحاليل العلمية . 

(2) ثالوس (حوالي سنة 52 م) مؤرخ، كتب تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، كتاباته باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات وقد وضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس ) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 الذى أستشهد بكتابات المؤرخ ثالوس بشأن كسوف الشمس و الزلزال الذى حدث أثناء صلب **السيد المسيح** كما هو مذكور فى الإنجيل "و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، و أظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه" (لو 23 : 44 - 45) : 

"من الغريب أنه أثناء صلب** يسوع **، الذى حدث أثناء عيد الفصح ، أن القمر كان مكتملاً مما يجعل حدوث كسوف الشمس أمراً مستحيلاً" و هذه أحد النقاط الذى أستخدمها يوليوس أفريكانوس مثبتاً حدوث ظلمة على الأرض و كسوف للشمس غير متوقع، بل و مستحيل علمياً .

أيضاً يذكر ثالوث فى مجلده الثالث من سلسلة مجداته التاريخية : "غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال" و هو ما أستشهد به يوليوس أفريكانوس فى كتاباته . و هذا يؤكد على حدوث أمر غير معتاد (معجزة) أثناء صلب **السيد المسيح** ، حتى أنها تركت أثر فى نفوس غير المؤمنين أمثال ثالوس. 

9- لمصلحة من يكتب التلاميذ و الرسل و يبشروا بموت** المسيح **مصلوباً و قيامته لإذا كان** المسيح **لم يصلب و لم يمت و لم يقوم ؟!! 

10- فى سنة 351م في زمن القديس كيرلس بطريرك أورشليم وفي عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير ظهرت علامة الصليب المجيد وسط السماء نحو الساعة الثالثة من النهار ملتحفة بنور يفوق نور الشمس ممتدة فوق مدينة أورشليم من جبل الجلجثة إلى جبل الزيتون وقد رأي ذلك كل من كانوا في أورشليم وقتئذ فسارعوا إلى كنيسة القيامة مندهشين من عظم الآية وقد آمن حينئذ كثيرون فكتب** البابا **البطريرك إلى الملك قسطنديوس رسالة قال فيها : " أنه في أيام أبيك السعيد الذكر ظهر صليب من نجوم وسط السماء وفي أيامك ظهر أيضا الصليب ملتحفا بنور يفوق نور الشمس ." ورتب هذا العيد في دلال بيت المقدس وسارت عليه كل كنائس العالم وهي لا تزال تصنع تذكاره كل سنة لان به كان خلاصنا وهو سلاحنا ضد سائر أعدائنا إذا تسلحنا به بإيمان قوي ، فإلى اليوم نحن نحتفل بعيد ظهور الصليب المقدس .. فإذا كان **السيد المسيح** لم يصلب فلماذا ظهرت هذه المعجزة العظيمة التى شاهدها الآلاف و أمنوا بها ؟؟ و لماذا تحتفل بها كل الكنائس حتى اليوم ؟ 

11- القديسة الملكة هيلانة و أكتشاف الصليب المقدس : 

ولدت هذه القديسة بمدينة الرها من والدين مسيحيين نحو سنة 247م فربياها تربية** مسيحية **وأدباها بالآداب الدينية وكانت حسنة الصورة جميلة المنظر واتفق لقونسطنس ملك البيزنطية أن نزل بمدينة الرها وسمع بخبر هذه القديسة وجمال منظرها فطلبها وتزوجها فرزقت منه بقسطنطين الذي صار بعد ذلك أول ملك مسيحي . فربته أحسن تربية وعلمته الحكمة والأدب ولما ملك رأت في رؤيا الليل من يقول لها " امضي إلى أروشليم وافحصي بالدقيق عن الصليب المجيد والمواضع المقدسة " واد أعلمت ابنها بذلك أرسلها مع حاشية من الجند إلى أورشليم فبحثت عن عود الصليب المجيد حتى وجدته كما وجدت الصليبين الآخرين اللذين صلب عليهما اللصان . فأرادت أن تعرف أيهما هو صليب **السيد المسيح** ؟ فأعلمها القديس مقاريوس أسقف كرسي أورشليم بأنه هو الصليب المكتوب أعلاه " هذا هو** يسوع **ملك اليهود " ثم سألته أن تري آية ليطمئن قلبها . فاتفق بتدبير **السيد المسيح** مرور قوم بجنازة ميت في ذلك الحين . فوضعت كلا من الصليبين علي الميت فلم يقم . ولما وضعت الصليب الثالث قام الميت في الحال فازداد أيمانها وعظم سرورها وبعد ذلك شرعت في بناء الكنائس . وبعدها سلمت للأب مقاريوس المال اللازم للبناء أخذت الصليب المجيد والمسامير وعادت إلى ابنها الملك البار قسطنطين فقبل الصليب ووضعه في غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الكريمة ووضع في خوذته بعض المسامير التي كانت به .و ظل الصليب المقدس موجود ، و قد تم تقسيمة و تم توزيعة على العديد من الكنائس فى شتى أنحاء العالم ، بالأضافة إلى الجزء الموجود بروما و الأخر الموجود بالقسطنطينية ، و يوجد من الصليب المقدس** قطعة **بمصر أحضرها الأسقفان الفرنسيان هدية للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية . 

12- الحاخام اليهودى يوحانان بن زكا تلميذ عليل الشهير ألف كتاباً بالعبرانية دعاه "سيره حياة** يسوع **الناصرى" كله شتائم و سب فى** يسوع **الناصرى جاء فيه : "أن الملك و حكماء اليهود و حاخامتهم حكموا على** يسوع **بالموت لأنه جدف بقوله "أنا إبن الله، أنا الله، أنا قد أتيت إلى أورشاليم لأبطل الآعياد و المواسم المقدسة ولأضع شريعة جديدة لأورشاليم و أنا سأكفر بموتى عن كل الخطايا و الذنوب و أقوم من الموت .. " و لما أقتيد** يسوع **للموت فى مساء يوم الفصح ، كان يصرخ اليهود أمامه "فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب" و أنهم وقتئذ علقوا** يسوع **على شجرة خارج أورشاليم حسب آمر الملك و رؤساء اليهود و أن كل إسرائيل نظروا هذا . 

13- قال تيودور :" لو كان حماس تلاميذ** المسيح **هو الذى ولد الإعتقاد بقيامته لديهم لكان هذا الحماس برد شيئاً فشيئاً حتى وصل إلى درجة الخمول و الجمود و لكن إن ظهور** المسيح **لهم بعد موته هو الذى بعث فيهم النشاط المتواصل فى ميدان خدمة الإنجيل فلا مفر من التسليم بأن ظهوره كان أمراً حقيقياً و ليس خيالياً ". 

14- قال ستروس أحد أرباب النقد ما لخصه :"لو كان** المسيح **قد أنزل عن الصليب قبل أن يموت ثم أستطاع بعد دفنه أن يخرج من القبر بوسيلة ما لاحتاج إلى مدة طويلة من الزمن للعلاج و يعجز أيضاً عن بعث الإيمان فى تلاميذه بأنه أنتصر على الموت و عن توليده القدرة فيهم على المناداة بالإنجيل فى كل مكان على الرغم من الإضطهاد الذى كان يحيق بهم جزاء هذا العمل" . 

15- لا يمكن أن تقنعنى أن عشارت الرسل الذين أستشهدوا بسبب تبشيرهم بالسيد** المسيح **و صلبه و موته على الصليب و قيامتة قد ضحوا بحياتهم منهم : مارمرقس الرسول الذى بشر فى مصر فى الأسكندرية وحدث وهو يحتفل بعيد الفصح يوم تسعة وعشرين برمودة سنة 68 م وكان الوثنيون في اليوم نفسه يعيدون لألههم سرابيس ، أنهم خرجوا من معبدهم إلى حيث القديس قبضوا عليه وطوقوا عنقه بحبل وكانوا يسحبونه وهم يصيحون " جروا الثور في دار البقر " فتناثر لحمه وتلطخت أرض المدينة من دمه المقدس وفي المساء أودعوه السجن فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له " افرح يا مرقس عبد الإله ، هودا اسمك قد كتب في سفر الحياة وقد حسبت ضمن جماعة القديسين " وتواري عنه الملاك ثم ظهر له **السيد المسيح** وأعطاه السلام فابتهجت نفسه وتهللت " . 

وفي اليوم التالي ( 30 برمودة ) أخرجوه من السجن وأعادوا سحبه في المدينة حتى أسلم روحه الطاهرة ولما أضرموا نارا عظيمة لحرقه حدثت زلازل ورعود وبروق وهطلت أمطار غزيرة فارتاع الوثنيون وولوا مذعورين . وأخذ المؤمنون جسده المقدس إلى الكنيسة التي شيدوها وكفنوه وصلوا عليه وجعلوه في تابوت ووضعوه في مكان خفي من هذه الكنيسة . و قد ظهرت رأس القديس مارمرقس الرسول و تم تكريس كنيسة له سنة 360 ش ، سنة 643 م ، فهل يمكن أتقتنعنى أن مثل هذا القديس قد ضحى بحياته هباء ؟ هل تقنعنى أنه قبوله الموت مبنى على دوافع كذابة ، أم أنه واثق و متأكد من أنه ينفذ تعاليم **السيد المسيح** الذى صٌلب و قام من الموت . 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين ** ادلة تاريخية على صلب السيد المسيح ** موضوع رائع

**كذلك نجد بقية التلاميذ و الرسل ظلوا على قوة إيمانهم منهم القديس إندراوس الرسول أخي القديس بطرس ، و قد أستشهد مصلوباً و رجموه وهو على الصليب ، و أخيه القديس بطرس الرسول قد أستشهد مصلوباً بأمر الملك نيرون و قد طلب أن يُصلب منكس الرأس ، و كذلك القديس متى الرسول وكان استشهاده رجما بالحجارة على يد فسطس الوالي و قد أستشهد القديس سمعان الغيور و هو أحد الرسل بعدما نشروا جسده ، كذلك فقد أستشهد القديس لوقا الإنجيلى بأمر الملك نيرون .. 

و هكذا فأنت ترى أن تلاميذ **السيد المسيح** لم يخافوا الموت بل قد قبلوه بكل شجاعة و لم ينكروا الأيمان . كذلك أستشهد بولس الرسول بأمر الملك نيرون فقد تم قطع رأسه و نال أكليل الشهادة ، و ما أكثر أتباع** المسيح **الذين أستشهدوا ..

هل تقنعنى بأن كل هؤلاء كاذبين ؟ هل تقنعنى بأنهم ضحوا بحياتهم بناءً على أمل كاذب ، هل تقنعنى بأنهم أستشهودا لتبشيرهم بالمسيح المصلوب الذى مات و قام من الموت برغم من علمهم بأنه لم يصلب و لم يموت و لم يقوم من الموت ؟ 

لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد ضحوا بحياتهم إلا لو كانوا متأكدين أنهم ربحوا حياتهم بالتضحية بها ، و لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد بشروا بصلب و موت و قيامة **السيد المسيح** و هم يعرفوا بأن **السيد المسيح** لم يصلب على حد تعبير المسلمين ، أنه من المؤكد أن صلب **السيد المسيح** و قيامته من الموت حقيقة لا تقبل الجدال ، و لا يمكن أن يأتى أنسان و يشكك فيها 

16- لا يمكن أيضاً أن يكون صلب **السيد المسيح** لم يحدث، لآن هذا ينفى حدوث قيامته من الموت، و هذا منافى للواقع، فقيامة **السيد المسيح** يوم الأحد هى التى غيرت يوم السبت الذى يقدسه اليهود و لا يعملون فيه، و نجد أن قبول اليهود من الذين أمنوا بالسيد** المسيح **أن يتخلوا عن راحة يوم السبت المقدسة و يحلوا محلها يوم الأحد ليكون تذكار لقيامة المخلص، دليل كافى على صدق قيامته من الموت و من ثم صدق حدوث الصلب . 

17- أكتشف أكليل الشوك الذى وضع على رأس **السيد المسيح** ، و هو كاملاً محفوظاً حتى اليوم و محفوظ بكاتدرائية نوتردام دى بارى، هذا الأكليل الذى ضفره اليهود و وضعوه على رأس **السيد المسيح** و هو مصنوع من الشوك ليزيدوا من آلام **السيد المسيح** . 

18- أكتشفت المسامير المقدسة التى سُمر بها **السيد المسيح** فى يديه و قدميه على الصليب ، و أحداهما فى كنيسة الصليب بروما و تمتلك باريس مسمارين واحد ضمن كنوز دير "سان دينيس" و الأخر فى دير "سان جيرمان دى برية" . 

19- أكتشف عنوان الصليب الخاص بالسيد المسيح، الذى وضع فوق صليب** السيد **المسيح، و يوجد حالياً بروما محاطاً بقالب من الطوب مقاسه : 

320 mm X 210 mm 

و محفور بالاتينية : Tiiulus erucle و معناها عنوان الصليب . 

20- إكتشف الكفن المقدس الذى لٌف به جسد **السيد المسيح** بعد موته ، و قد تحدثنا عن ذلك هنا ، و قد أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن هذا الكفن يخص **السيد المسيح** بما لا يدع أى مجال للشك ، و لقراءة المزيد من الأبحاث عن الكفن أنقر هنا . يبقى أن أقول لك أن العالمان كينز أستيفنسون و جارى هابرماس يقولوان إذا طبقنا نظرية الأحتمالات على الكفن المقدس، فأنه نسبة أن يكون هذا الكفن لشخص غير يسوع** المسيح **الناصرى تساوى نتيجة ضرب الأحتمالات التى تؤكد صدق و تطابق الكفن على **السيد المسيح** و الأدلة التاريخية و أحداث الأنجيل أى : 

(Proability is one out of 2 X 400 X 2 X 3 X 27 X 8 X 8 X 10 = 82994000) 


أى أن : فرصة أن يكون الكفن المقدس لشخص غير **السيد المسيح** هى فرصة واحدة من ثلاث و ثمانين مليون فرصة !! طبعاً هذا يعنى الأستحالة العلمية أن يكون هذا الكفن لشخص غير **السيد المسيح** .. 

دعنى أوضحها لك، مثلاً إذا جمعنا ثلاث و ثمانين مليون جنيه مصرى ، رصت فى خط طولى ورقة بجوار ورقة .. إنها تصنع شريطاً طويلاً يمتد لأكثر من ثمانية أضعاف المسافة بين القاهرة و أسوان . 

و تصور أيضاً أننا ميزنا ورقة واحدة فقط من هذا الرتل الطويل جداً بعلامة خاصة، ثم أتينا بشخص معصوب العينين، و أعطيناه فرصه واحدة فقط لإكتشاف هذه الورقة .. فهل ينجح فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟!!!!!! 

أن أحتمال نجاحه بمحاولة واحدة فقط يساوى أحتمال أن يكون هذا الكفن لشخص غير الرب** يسوع **!! هذا يعنى علمياً ب أستحالة الحدوث . إنه كفن **السيد المسيح** بكل تأكيد .

أخر المفاجأت التى حدثت هى أكتشاف أثار على الكفن تؤكد أن صاحب الكفن هو **السيد المسيح** .. تاريخ الخبر أبريل 2004 .. 


21- و قد عثر على درجات سلم قصر بيلاطس التى صعد عليها رب المجد، كذلك القصبة المقدسة التى أعطيت للسيد** المسيح **على أنها صولجان و الأسفنجة المقدسة و الحربة المقدسة و حجر التحنيط الذى وضع فوقه **السيد المسيح** و لفه يوسف الرامى بالكفن المقدس، كذلك عُثر على عامود الجلد الذى ربط عليه** السيد **المسيح، و عصابة الرأس التى غطوا بها عينى الرب** يسوع **فى بيت قيافا . *



http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f35/t31550/
المصدر :


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



*هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح* 

​
يظن البعض ان ماحدث يوم الجمعة العظيمة كان مجرد حادث طبيعي بان تظلم الشمس وارجعوا الامر الى ظاهرة كسوف الشمس وانكروا المعجزة الالهية التي دفعت اللص الى القول ( لولا ان المصلوب معنا اله متجسد ما كانت الشمس اخفت شعاعها ولا الارض ماجت مرتعدة ) والبرهان على ذلك ان الصلب كان يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان وهو وسط الشهر حيث يكون القمر بدرا وهذا يعني ان الارض والقمر والشمس على شكل زاوية قائمة وليس على خط مستقيم مما يستحيل معه حدوث كسوف للشمس فافضل وقت للكسوف هو بداية الشهر فكما تظهر الصورة الاولى للكسوف ان القمر وجهه مظلم امام الارض ولايعكس ضوء الشمس 
​

هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح كما ذكر الإنجيل ؟ 

سجل الإنجيل حدوث ظلام على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح : "و كان نحو الساعة السادسة فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة، و أظلمت الشمس و انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح" (لو 23 : 44 - 45) .. و لكن هل هناك أى دليل بخلاف الإنجيل يثبت حدوث هذه الظلمة على الأرض ؟ - نعم هناك أكثر من دليل: 

الدليل الأول هو1 : 

حوالى سنة 52 م ، كتب المؤرخ ( ثالوس ) تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد ، و لكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات و ضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس ) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م ... ، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح و الظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد ، يذكر فيها " غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال" قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية . 

الدليل الثانى هو2 : 

يحدثنا التاريخ فى سيرة ديوناسيوس الآريوباغى القاضى ، أنه حين حدث كسوف فى الشمس وقت صلب السيد المسيح كان ديوناسيوس يدرس فى جامعة عين شمس (أحدى الجامعات اليونانية القديمة فى مصر) علوم الفلك و الهندسة و القانون و الطب ... إلخ. و هذا هو منهج من يتولى سلطان القاضى و هو أن يكون ملماً بجميع العلوم ، و حين حدث كسوف الشمس حدث تساؤل .. فكانت الإجابة أن هناك إحتمالاً من ثلاث إحتمالات : 
1- أن يكون العالم أوشك على النهاية و هذا الكسوف من أحدى الدلالات . 
2- أن تكون كل قواعد علم الفلك خاطئة من أساسها . 
3- أن يكون إله الكون متألماً. 
و ظلت هذه الواقعة فى ذاكرة ديوناسويس إلى أن بشره القديس بولس فى أريوس بأغوس، متأكذاً بأن لإحتمال الثالث هو الأوقع و الأصح و هو أن يكون إله الكون كان متألماً .. لان حادث الكسوف الذى حدث للشمس الذى أستمر ثلاثة ساعات ليس بأمراً عادياً بل هو فوق مقدور البشر و فوق القواعد و التحاليل العلمية . 

كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداً 

جوزيفس (37 - 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث 

لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح . 

بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين 

اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون في إيطاليا عام 1280 بمدينة نابولي أيام زحف فيليب الرابع ملك فرنسا صورة الحكم بصلب السيد المسيح، مدوَّن فيها الأسباب التي أدَّت إلى هذا الحكم وأسماء الشهود الذين حضروا المحاكمة 

عثر العلماء الألمان في روما على رسالة مرفوعة من بيلاطس البنطي إلى طيباريوس قيصر يحكي له فيها عن صلب السيد المسيح وملابسات الحادث. وقد حُفظت هذه الرسالة في الفاتيكان، وكانت معروفة عند القدماء، وأشار إليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139م و العلامة ترتليان عام 199م 

وجود صور ونقوش توضح الصلب في القرنين الأول والثاني(كتاب الاكتشافات الحديثة وصدق وقائع العهد الجديد تأليف السير وليم رمزي) فلو لم يكن الصليب قد حدث فعلاً ، إلاما تشير هذه النقوش؟!! 

جميع الكنائس الأثرية في القرون الأولى بها أماكن للمعمودية وصور العشاء الرباني، ومعلق فيها الصليب. فان لم يكن الصليب قد حدث، ولو أن يسوع الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون لم يُصلب فعلاً، فلماذا اتَّخذ المسيحيون الصليب شعاراً لهم، وما معنى وجود كل هذا في الكنائس الأولى؟!


المصدر : http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37881


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



سلسبيل قال:


> سلام..​
> 
> حضرتك بتتكلم عن الصليب إيه دخل الأسلام في الموضوع؟!!​
> وسؤال::​
> ...






:download:

استاذة سلسبيل 
لا علاقة لى باى حوارات مع غير المسيحيين 
اعرض فقط عقيدتى للمؤمنين بها 
ولمن يحب ان يتعرف بصدق عليها 
ولا اناقشها لانى اؤمن واعرف بما امنت 

بالنسبة للمشاركة الاولى ان كانت هى قصد حضرتك 
فتلك مقالة عارضة وجدتها اثناء اجراء هذا البحث 
لكاتب احترم كتاباتة 
فلذا نقلتها مع كتابة المصدر 


لكن تساؤل حضرتك 



:download:

قالت لى محدثتى الغالية 
هل تفتخروا وتلبسوا الة اعدام الصليب 


صليت ورديت 

الة الاعدام للمجرم عار وجب الخجل منة 

لكن حين تكون الة الاعدام 
لالة متجسد بلا خطية 
ولم يكن بفمة غش 
وكان يجول يصنع خيرا 
يشفى مرضى 
يقيم موتى 
يخرج شياطين 
فالصليب هنا اعلان عن قمة الحب 

وفخر المسيحية كلها 
وجوهر عقيدتها 


فالبعض قد يؤمن بالسيد المسيح كنبى 
او 
كفيلسوف سابق لعصرة 
او 
كمصلح اجتماعى 

اما نحن فالسيد المسيح 
الهنا الواحد الوحيد ذو الثلاثة اقانيم 
الذى بغير استحالة 
تجسد وتانس 

والصليب بالنسبة لنا 


*كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ" (**رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1**: 18)* 






*"حَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 14)*





*"مَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي" (إنجيل متى 10: 38)*





*"إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي، فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، وَيَتْبَعْنِي" (إنجيل لوقا 9: 23؛ إنجيل متى 16: 24؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 34)*




*"مَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا" (إنجيل لوقا 14: 27)*



*"مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 2: 20)*




*"الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 5: 24)* 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127092


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

الجزء الاخير 
من 
هذا الملف 

*اعتراضات على الصليب *

*والرد عليها *



ملحوظة 
لا اناقش عقيدتى 
لانى لااحتاج لا اثبات او نفى اى حرف منها 
اللة بذاتة يثبت قوة وصدق كلمتة فى حياتى وحياة كل مؤمنية 

يوجد قسم حوارى مختص بهذا الشان 
لمن يبغى الجدال او الحوار او المناقشة 
لما يغمض علية فهمة 


هنا عقيدتى اعرضها للمؤمنين بها 
ومن يرغب بصدق فى التعرف عليها


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

ابدأ باسم المسيح له المجد بعض الادله التاريخيه و غيرها للرد علي ان المصلوب ليس المسيح
صوره الحكم الذي اصدره بيلاطس البنطي والي ولايه اليهوديه علي يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا 
في السنه السابعه عشر من حكم بيلاطس الامبراطور طيباريوس الموافق اليوم الخامس و العشرين و شهر أذاربمدنه اورشليم المقدسه في عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا حكم بيلاطس البنطي و الي ولايه الجليل الجالس للقضاء في دار ندوه مجمع البروتورين علي يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بناء علي الشهادات الكثيره المبينه المقدمه من الشعب المثبته ان يسوع الناصري :_

اولا:مضل يسوق الناس الي الضلال 
تانيا:يغوي الناس علي الشغب و الهياج 
ثالتا :عدو الناموس 
رابعا:يدعو نفسه ابن الله
خامسا:يدعوا نفسه ملك اسرائيل
سادسا: دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخيل
فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطي كونيتيوس كرنيليوس قائد المئه الاولي ان يأتي يسوع الي المحل
المعد لقتله , وعليه ايضا ان يمنع كل من يتعدي لتنفيذهذا الحكم,فقير كان او غني,و ان يؤتي به الخارج مدينه اورشليم من باب الطوراني
و هاك اسماء الذين وقعواعلي تنفيذ الحكم علي يسوع:_
دانيال روباني فريسي.يوحنا زروبابل رفاييل روباني.و من اعضاء مجمع اليهود قبل ان يرفعوا قرارهم اليالوالي هم:_
سمعان الابرص,يورام,بارباس,تيراس,اتلومبه, يوشافاط, سابس, ساسبل,أتاس,نقوديموس,فوطفار ,روسموين
هاريس ,ريفاد.يوسف,سوباط,
ميزا,رحبعام, قيافا

اثبات صوره الحكم:_
قالت الجريده التليانيه ان هذا الحكم منقوش علي لوح من نحاس باللغه العبرانيهو قد ارسل لكل سبط لوح من هذا
اما اكتشاف هذا اللوح فكان سنه 1280 بمدينه اكوبلا بنابولي اثناء البحث عن الاثار الرومانيه وبقي فيها الي ان وجده المندبون العلميون الذين رافقوا الجيش الفرنسي حيث الحرب في جنوب ايطاليا محفظا عليهفي علبه من خشب الابنوس في خزانه الامتعه الكنائسيه بدير رهبان الكاتوزيان القريب من نابولي ثم نقل هذا الاثار الجليل الي كنيسه كازيرنا وبقي فيها الي ان تصرحلرهبان دير الكاتوزيان بناء علي طلبهم بحفظه عندهم جزاء لهم من الضحايا التي بزلوها للجيش الفرنسيفي ايطاليا وكانت ترجمته الي الفرنسيه حرفا بحرف بمعرفه اللجنه العليا ويحصل رينون علي رسم هذا اللوح , و لما مات بيعت مكتبته و اشتري اللورد هاورد اللوح المرسوم بمبلغ
2890 فرنك ومن مطابقه الاسماء الوارده في هذا اللوح كما هو في الانجيل يستدل علي  عدم وجود شبه تاريخيه تنفي وجود هذا اللوح . و هذا تحرير من الديوان بمدينه اورشليم في نصف شهر قمر من الجيل السابع


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

:smi411:

المصدر للمشاركة السابقة 




http://www.copts.net/FORUM/showthread.php?t=16947


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*بالإضافة إلى أن الإنجيل المقدس يؤكد على حقيقة صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته ، هناك أيضا التاريخ العالمي (1) الذي يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة :-
1- يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي (37-100م) :
فى كتابه الآثار يقول " كان نحو ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم يدعى يسوع 000 حكم عليه بيلاطس البنطي بالصلب 000 " 
2- تاســــــــــــــــيتوس المؤرخ الوثني (55م) : 
فى كلامه عن حريق روما يقول " أما أولئك 000 المسيحين نسبه إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان قد حكم عليه الوالي بيلاطس البنطي بالقتل في عهد طيباريوس قيصر 0 
3- لوسيان الساموساطي (حوالي 100 م) (2) : 
فى كتابه موت بيرجرينوس يقول " إن المسيحين 000 يعبدون ذلك الصوفي المصلوب 0”0
4 - كلســــــــــــــــــــــوس الفيلسوف الأبيقوري : 
في كتابه المسمى (البحث عن الحقيقة) حوالي 170م يقول " أولئك الذين صلبوا إلهكم" 0 
ب- وليقولوا لي (المعترضين على صليب المسيح) و أنت يا أخي عبد الرحمن كذلك ، لو لم يُصلب المسيح فلماذا نعيش نحن حياة الألم كمخٌلصنا الذي جاز الألم 0 و أيضاً ليعلم هؤلاء و أنت كذلك أنه كما قام المسيح من الموت مٌنتصراً هكذا نحن أيضاً لنا القيامة وحينئذ الفرح والسرور والحياة الأبدية ، التي كانت مٌختفية بدون المسيح وظهرت لنا بالمسيح " نٌخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأٌظهِرت لنا " (1يو2:1) 0000 فهل صٌلب المسيح حقاً أم شبه لهم !
ج- كذلك يا آخي الحبيب عبد الرحمن يوجد لدينا كفن المسيح في إيطاليا و هو الكفن الحقيقي الذي للمسيح و يظهر عليه كل أثار العذابات كما ذكرها الإنجيل المقدس بكل دقة قد تفوق الخيال ، ولكنها الحقيقة كل الحقيقة التي تحاولون انتم أن تهربوا منها . متمسكين بفكر بشري جسدي مادي وهو كيف أن الله الخالق يولد مثل البشر ، هذه يا أخي الحقيقة التي حاول كثيرين في التاريخ أن يهربوا منها ولكنها الحقيقة ،صدقني نحن لا نمسك في فلسفة أو مجرد فكر أو أقاويل الأباء وانما نحن نمسك في المخلص الذي أعطانا الحياة الأبدية بل انه معنا في كل يوم نشعر بيده بجانبنا ، صدقني الموضوع ليس أفكار و انما حقيقة نحياها في كل يوم ، فيد المسيح تقف معنا حقاً وبالحقيقة . ممكن تقولي ليه المسيحيين هما اصل الأمانة والثقة والمحبة و الإتضاع . و ممكن تقولي ليه المسيحيين يحبون حياة الفقر والعوز و النسك الشديد من صيامات قد تصل إلى 2/3 ثلثي السنة او اكثر حسب مقدرة كل واحد ، و ممكن تقولي ليه المسيحيين يحبون حياة البتولية والرهبنة ليس لأن الزواج شر حاشا ، و لكن من منطلق تحملهم للآلام ذي مخلصهم الذي تحمل الآلام بإرادته . لأننا نؤمن أن من يحمل الصليب بإرادته ( الصليب معناه هنا الآلام ) هو مستحق أن يقوم من الموت مع المسيح في اليوم الأخير مثل المسيح الذي تألم ومات وقام من الموت ، مُنتصراً علي الموت بإرادته و بقوته .
د- أخي الحبيب عبد الرحمن لقد قال الكتاب المقدس " من لم يؤمن بلإبن فليست له حياة ، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " اهرب يا أخي من الغضب الأتي عليك ، صدقني الموضوع مش هِزار ولا فلسفة ، ولو مش مقتنع بكلامي أنا الغلبان الضعيف ، ادخل حُجرتك و اغلق بابك عليك و ارفع أيدك لله واطلب منه انه يعرفك الحق بغض النظر عن اين هو الحق ، قول له يا رب إن أمر خلاصي و دخولي معك إلى الملكوت هو أمر أعيش لأجله علي هذه الأرض، اطلب منه بإيمان وثقة كبيرة ، وتأكد تماماً لو قلبك حقيقي فيه محبه الله ستجده يكشف لك ويعرفك أكثر وأكثر بل انه سوف يقودك إلي طريق الحق ، ولا استبعد انه قد يظهر لك ، مثل كثيرين من عندكم ، المسيح نفسه هو اللي أقنعهم وهو اللي جابهم الإيمان الحقيقي ، أما إذا أردت مضيعة الوقت والتسلية و الهرب من الحق ، وتمسك في الماديات والنجاسة والأرضيات ، فسيمكث عليك غضب الله ، وسوف تشعر بهذا يا أخي صدقني ولكن كبريائك سوف يمنعك ، فلو أنت بالحق والحقيقة تبحث عن الخلاص أطلب من الله بكل أمانة وإيمان و سوف يُعلن لك نفسه .
ه- يا أخي الحبيب أن كثيرين علي مر الزمن حاولوا أن يهبروا من هذه الحقيقة وقاموا باضطهاد المسيحيين واضطهاد إلهم و كانت عاقبتهم مريرة ومنهم من كان يحب الله من داخل قلبه ولكن بتعصب أعمي هذا قد أوضح له المسيح الحقيقة وعرفه الحق ، وقد صاروا في الحق أكثر من الذين ولدوا في الحق .


(1) هو مصدر محايد ليس من عمل المسيحيين 0 
(2) من أعداء المسيحية .* 



المصدر :  http://www.copts.net/FORUM/showthread.php?t=16947


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



لماذا تصرون على أن الموت كان بالصليب؟!​ا*لإجابة: *
ليس هو إصرار بل هو حقيقة بدليل أن الصليب Holy Cross عَلَم جميع المسيحيين في كل أرجاء العالم. وقد كان الموت بالصليب بالذات لأسباب:
*أولها*: أن ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق إلى أخمص القدمين من تحت، ومن أقصى طرف الذراع اليمنى إلى أقصى طرف الذراع اليسرى، مما يعني صلب جسد الخطية بكليته ليست وفي قصاصه.

*ثانياً*: لأن الذي يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه، وعلى مرأى من كل عين، حيث يكون الصليب عادى في مكان مرتفع، وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر.

*ثالثاً*: لإمكان الربط بين الأحداث العظيمة العتيدة أن تحدث وبين شخص المسيح المعلق على الصليب والظاهر أما الجميع وذلك لإظهار مجد لاهوته. وهذا قد تم فعلاً؛ إذ عندما أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض والصخور تشققت، انفتحت بصيرة اللص اليمين على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك". كذلك قائد المائة الوثني الذي طعنه بالحربة قال: "حقاً هذا كان ابن الله".

*رابعاً*: لإظهار كمال صفاته الإلهية، لأنه بالصليب برهَن على محبته اللامتناهية حيث قدَّم أقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات، كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبوله موت الصليب الذي كان أشنع ميتة إذ كان وسيلة قتل المجرمين، وكذلك رحمته الواسعة في مغفرة الخطية بغفرانه للص الذي أعلن إيمانه به. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وأيضاً قداسته الكاملة بصفحه ومسامحته للذين جدَّفوا عليه، وتوكيده لكمال ذاته الإلهية بتوافق مشيئته بالتمام مع مشيئة الآب في قبوله الصليب، وإعلانه أنه الحق وهو على الصليب بترجمة كل تعاليمه من مسكنة الروح والوداعة والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الآلام وقبول التعيير إلى سلوك واقعٍ حيٍ. وإذ أعلن أنه الحق صار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم بأقواله وأعماله معاً.
وإن كانت هذه كلها هي ثمار الصليب، فليست هناك أسباب أمجد من هذه ليكون الصليب وسيلة الخلاص.

*

*​لقد كان الموت بالصليب يُعتبر عاراً، فاختار الرب أشنع الميتات وأكثرها عاراً في ذلك الزمان. ولذلك في (رسالة العبرانيين 12: 2)، يقول الرسول عن الرب إنه "أحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي".. إذن في الصليب خزي. ولهذا يقول "فلنخرج إليه إذن خارج المحلة حاملين عاره"، لأن الصليب كان معتبراً عاراً.
وفي العهد القديم، كان الصليب يُعتبر لعنة، إذ قيل "ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبة". والسيد المسيح أراد بالصليب أن يحمل كل اللعنات التي وقعت على البشرية، وأشار إليها الناموس (سفر التثنية 28). لكي يمنحنا بركة، ولا تكون هناك لعنة فيما بعد.

وكان الصليب يعتبر عثرة بالنسبة لليهود (رساله كورنثوس الأولي 1: 18). فاختار المسيح هذا العار، وحول الصليب إلى قوة .. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.​وكان الصليب أيضاً من أكثر أنواع الموت إيلاماً، إذ تتمزق في أنسجة الجسد بطريقة مؤلمة جداً، كما يجف الماء الموجود في الجسد لكثرة النزيف والإرهاق الجسدي. والمسيح بهذا حمل الآلام التي كانت تستحقها البشرية.
والصليب كان ميتة يرتفع فيها من يموت على الأرض، وهكذا قال المسيح "وأنا إن ارتفعت اجذب إليَّ الجميع". وهكذا كما ارتفع على الصليب، ارتفع إلى المجد في صعوده، ورفعنا عن مستوى الأرض والتراب بصلبنا معه.. وكان في موته باسطاً ذراعيه لكل البشرية، إشارة لقبلوه الكل. 


المصدر :موقع  القديس  تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



*لماذا مات المسيح بالصليب ولم يمت بأى طريقة اخرى ... القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى* 


​ 



عن كتاب تجسد الكلمة 
للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى 


لقد أبيد الموت بموت المسيح. ولكن لماذا لم يمت المسيح سرًا، أو بكيفية أكثر وقارًا واحترامًا؟ إنه لم يكن خاضعًا للموت الطبيعى، بل كان لابد أن يموت بأيدى الآخرين. لماذا مات إذن؟ مات لأنه لأجل هذا قد أتى، ولأجل هذا وحده. وإلاّ كيف كان ممكنًا أن تكون هناك قيامة بدون موت؟ 

1 ـ والآن إذ قد مات مخلّص الجميع نيابة عنا فإننا نحن الذين نؤمن بالمسيح لن نموت (بحكم) الموت الذى كان سابقًا حسب وعيد الناموس لأن هذا الحكم قد أُبطل؛ وبما أن الفساد قد بَطُل وأُبيدَ بنعمة القيامة فإننا من ذلك الوقت وبحسب طبيعة أجسادنا المائتة ننحلّ فى الوقت الذى حدده الله لكل واحد، حتى يمكن أن ننال قيامة أفضل .

2 ـ لأننا ـ كالبذور التى تلقى فى الأرض ـ فهكذا نحن لا نفنى عندما ننحلّ بالموت، بل نزرع فى الأرض لنقوم ثانية، بما أن الموت قد أبيد بنعمة قيامة المخلّص . لهذا إذن أخذ المغبوط بولس على عاتقه تأكيد القيامة للجميع إذ يقول " لأن هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت. ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة اْبتُلِعَ الموت إلى غلبة. أين ذَنبُك (شوكتك) يا موت … أين غلبتك يا هاوية " .

3 ـ وربما تساءل أحد إن كان لابد أن يُسلِّم جسده للموت نيابة عن الجميع، فلماذا لم يضع هذا الجسد (على فراش للموت وفى موضع خاص) كأى إنسان عادى بدلاً من أن يأتى به إلى موت الصليب علنًا؟ فقد كان أكثر لياقة له أن يُسلِّم جسده بكرامة بدلا من أن يحتمل موتًا مشينًا كهذا.

4 ـ ولكن لابد أن نتنبه، أن هذه الاعتراضات هى اعتراضات بشريّة أما ما فعله المخلّص فهو حقًا عمل إلهي ولائق بلاهوته لأسباب كثيرة. أولاً : إن الموت الذى يصيب البشر عادة يأتيهم بسبب ضعف طبيعتهم وإذ هم لا يستطيعون البقاء لزمن طويل فإنهم ينحلون في الزمن (المحدد). وبسبب هذا أيضًا تنتابهم الأسقام فيمرضون ويموتون. أما الرب فإنه ليس ضعيفًا بل هو قوة الله، وكلمة الله، وهو الحياة عينها . 

5 ـ ولو أنه وضع جسده (للموت) فى مكان خاص وعلى فراش كما يموت البشر عادة لكان الناس قد ظنوا أنه ذاق ذلك (الموت) بسبب ضعف طبيعته، ولظنوا أيضًا أنه لم يكن فيه ما يميّزه عن سائر البشر . أما وأنه هو الحياة وكلمة الله، وكان من المحتم أن يتم الموت نيابة عن الجميع، لهذا ولأنه هو الحياة والقوة فقد نال الجسد منه قوة.

6 ـ هذا من جهة، ومن الجهة الأخرى فما دام الموت لابد أن يتم فإنه لم يَسعَ بنفسه إلى الفرصة التى بها يتمم ذبيحته. لأنه لم يكن لائقًا أن يمرض الرب وهو الذى يشفى أمراض الآخرين . ولم يكن لائقًا أيضًا أن يضعف ذلك الجسد الذى به قَوّى ضعفات الآخرين. 

7 ـ ولماذا إذن لم يمنع حدوث الموت كما منع المرض من أن يسيطر (على الجسد)؟ ذلك لأنه لأجل هذا (الموت) اتخذ الجسد، ولم يكن لائقاً أن يمنع الموت لئلا تتعطل القيامة أيضاً. ولم يكن لائقًا أيضًا أن يسبق المرض موته لئلا يُظن أن ذاك الذى كان في الجسد كان ضعيفًا. ألم يعان الجوع إذن؟ نعم إنه جاع بسبب أن (الجوع) هو من خواص جسده ، على أن (هذا الجسد) لم يهلك من الجوع لأن الرب لبس هذا الجسد. لهذا فإنه وإن كان قد مات لأجل فداء الجميع، لكنه لم ير فسادًا . فقد قام جسده سليمًا تمامًا إذ لم يكن سوى جسد ذاك الذي هو الحياة عينها.
​ 

المصدر : http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



ولماذا لم يحفظ جسده من اليهود فيمنع عنه الموت: (1) لأنه لم يكن يليق به أن يوقع الموت على نفسه أو أن يتجنبه. (2) لأنه أتى ليقبل الموت المستحق على الآخرين ويموت لينتصر على الموت مُقدمًا قيامته دليلاً على انتصاره الأكيد على الموت. وأيضًا لأنه لم يكن ممكنًا أن يموت من الضعف وهو الذي يشفى الآخرين.


1ـ وقد يقول أحد: كان من الأفضل أن يختفي من مؤامرات اليهود لكى يحفظ جسده كلية من الموت. فليسمع مثل هذا أن ذلك الأمر أيضًا لم يكن لائقًا بالرب. لأنه كما لم يكن لائقًا بكلمة الله وهو الحياة أن يُوقِع الموت على جسده بنفسه، كذلك لم يكن لائقًا أن يهرب من الموت الذى يوقعه الآخرون عليه، بل بالحرى أن يتعقبه حتى يقضى عليه. ولهذا السبب فإنه بطبيعة الحال لم يسلّم جسده من تلقاء نفسه، كما أنه لم يتهرب من مؤامرات اليهود ضده.

2ـ وهذا لم يُظهِر أن الكلمة ضعيف، بل بالحرى بيّن أنه هو المخلّص وهو الحياة، إذ إنه أولاً: انتظر إلى أن يأتيه الموت ليبيده وثانيًا: عندما قُدِّمَ إليه الموت فإنه عجّل بإتمامه لأجل خلاص الجميع.

3ـ وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن المخلّص لم يأتِ لكى يتمم موته هو بل موت البشر ، لذلك لم يضع جسده ليموت بموت خاص به (إذ إنه هو الحياة وليس فيه موت)، بل قَبِل في الجسد ذلك الموت الذى أتاه من البشر لكى يبيد ذلك الموت تمامًا عندما يلتقى به في جسده. 

4 ـ وهناك اعتبارات أخرى تجعل المرء يدرك لماذا كان يليق بجسد الرب أن يتمم هذه الغاية. لأن الرب كان مهتمًا بصفة خاصة بقيامة الجسد التى كان مزمعًا أن يتممها، إذ إنها دليل أمام الجميع على انتصاره على الموت ، ولكى يؤكد للكل أنه أزال الفساد، وأنه منح أجسادهم عدم الفساد من ذلك الحين فصاعدًا. وكضمان وبرهان على القيامة المُعَدّة للجميع فقد حفظ جسده بغير فساد.

5 ـ ومرة أخرى نقول لو أن جسده كان قد مات نتيجة تعرضه للمرض وانفصل عنه الكلمة أمام نظر الجميع لكان غير لائق بمن شفى أمراض آخرين أن يترك أداته الخاصة (جسده) أن يموت بسبب المرض. فكيف يُصدّق المرء أنه كان يشفى أمراض الآخرين إن كان هيكله الخاص قد تعرض للمرض؟ لأنه إما أن يُهزَأ به كأنه غير قادر على شفاء الأمراض، أو إن كان قادرًا ولم يفعل شيئًا (لحفظ جسده) فيُظن أنه عديم الشفقة على الآخرين أيضًا.


المصدر :

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*


ضرورة الموت علانية لأجل الإيمان بحقيقة القيامة.


1 ـ وحتى ولو لم يكن به أي مرض أو وجع، وافترضنا أنه هو نفسه قام بإخفاء جسده " فى زاوية " أو فى صحراء أو منزل، أو أي مكان آخر، ثم بعد ذلك ظهر فجأة قائلا أنه قام من بين الأموات، لترآى للجميع أنه يتكلم بكلام هذيان ولَمَا صدقوا ما قاله عن القيامة، لأنه لم يكن هناك أي شاهد على موته. 

فالموت لابد أن يسبق القيامة، لأنه لا يمكن أن تكون هناك قيامة ما لم يسبقها موت. فلو أن موت جسده كان قد حدث سرًا في أى مكان ولم يكن الموت ظاهرًا، ولم يحدث أمام شهود، لكانت قيامته أيضًا مخفيّة ولا يوجد دليل عليها.

2 ـ ولماذا يجعل موته سرًا إن كان، بعد ما قام، أعلن قيامته جهارًا؟ أو إن كان قد طرد الشياطين أمام الجميع، وجعل الأعمى منذ ولادته يستعيد بصره، وحوّل الماء إلى خمر ، حتى بواسطة هذه الآيات يؤمن الجميع أنه كلمة الله؛ فلماذا لا يُظهِر أمام الجميع عدم فساد جسده الذى كان قابلاً للموت، لكى يؤمن الجميع أنه هو "الحياة" ؟ 

3 ـ وكيف يكون لتلاميذه الجسارة على أن يتكلموا عن القيامة إن كانوا لا يستطيعون أن يقولوا إنه مات أولاً؟ أو كيف يمكن أن يصدق أحد قولهم إن الموت حدث أولاً ثم بعد ذلك القيامة لو لم يكن هناك شهود على موته من بين الذين يكلمونهم؟ 

4 ـ لأنه رغم أن موته وقيامته قد حدثا أمام الجميع فإن الفريسيين حينئذ لم يؤمنوا، بل أجبروا حتى أولئك الذين رأوا القيامة أن ينكروها . فلو أن هذه الأمور حدثت سرًا فما أكثر الحجج التى كانوا سيخترعونها ليبرّروا بها عدم إيمانهم! 

5 ـ وكيف كان يمكن تقديم البرهان على إبطال الموت والانتصار عليه لو لم يكن قد واجه الموت أمام أعين الجميع وأظهر أنه ميت، وأنه سيتلاشى كلية في المستقبل، وذلك بواسطة عدم فساد جسده؟




المصدر ​ 
http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



الرد على بعض اعتراضات أخرى. المسيح لم يختر طريقة موته لأنه كان يجب أن يبرهن على أنه قاهر للموت في كل صوره وأشكاله، مثل المصارع القوى. طريقة الموت التي اختاروها للإمعان في تحقيره برهن بها نصرته على الموت . وفوق ذلك حفظ جسده سليمًا غير منقسم. 

1 ـ ومن الضروري أن نردّ مقدمًا على ما يمكن أن يعترض به الآخرون. فقد يقول قائل ما يلي: لو كان لابد أن يحدث موته أمام أعين الجميع وبشهادة شهود، لكى يُصدَّق خبر قيامته، لكان من الأفضل على أي حال أن يخطّط لنفسه موتًا مجيدًا، لكى يهرب على الأقل من عار الصليب.

2 ـ ولكن حتى لو فعل هذا لأعطى فرصة للتشكك فى شخصه، وكأنه لا يقوى على كل أشكال الموت بل فقط على الموت الذى اختاره بنفسه، ولكان هذا حجة لعدم الإيمان بالقيامة أيضًا. وهكذا أتى الموت إلى جسده، ليس بتدبيره هو بل بمشورة أعدائه، حتى أن أى شكل من أشكال الموت يأتون به إلى المخلّص يستطيع هو أن يبيده كلية.

3 ـ وكما أن المصارع النبيل، العظيم فى المهارة والشجاعة، لا يختار خصومه بنفسه، لئلا يُشك أنه يخشى مواجهة بعضٍ منهم، بل يترك الأمر لاختيار المشرفين على المباراة لاسيما لو كانوا أعداءً له، حتى إن أي مصارع يضعونه هم أمامه ينتصر هو عليه؛ وبهذا يؤمنون بأنه فاق الجميع. هكذا الحال أيضاً مع ربنا ومخلّصنا المسيح، حياة الكل، فإنه لم يختر لجسده موتًا معينًا، لكى لا يبدو وكأنه يخشى شكلاً آخر للموت؛ فالموت الذى قَبِلَه واحتمله على الصليب قد أوقعه عليه آخرون ـ اللذين هم أعداؤه، ظانين أن هذا الموت مرعب ومهين ولا يمكن احتماله ـ لكن المسيح أباد هذا الموت، فآمن الجميع أنه هو الحياة، الذي به تتم إبادة سلطان الموت كلية.

4 ـ وهكذا حدث أمر عجيب ومذهل لأن الموت الذى أوقعوه عليه ظانين أنه موت مهين حوّله هو إلى علامة للنصرة على الموت ذاته .
ولهذا فإنه لم يمت موت يوحنا بقطع الرأس، ولا مات موت إشعياء بنشر الجسد، وذلك لكى يحفظ جسده غير منقسم وصحيحًا تمامًا حتى فى موته، وحتى لا تكون هناك حجة لأولئك الذين يريدون أن يقسّموا الكنيسة .






المصدر 

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



ولماذا تم الموت بالصليب من بين كل أنواع الموت؟ لأنه كان يجب أن يحمل عنا اللعنة. هو بسط يديه على الصليب لكى يوحد الجميع ـ اليهود والأمم ـ في شخصه لأنه انتصر على "رئيس سلطان الهواء" في منطقته، مخليًا الطريق إلى السماء وفاتحًا لنا الأبواب الدهرية. 

1ـ وهذا يكفى للرّد على الذين هم من خارج الذين يحشدون المجادلات ضدنا. ولكن لو أراد أحد من شعبنا أن يسأل ـ لا حبًا فى الجدل بل حبًا فى التعلّم ـ لماذا لم يمت بأى شكل آخر غير الصليب، فهذا أيضًا نخبره بأنه لم تكن هناك طريقة أخرى نافعة لنا سوى هذه، وأنه كان أمرًا حسنًا أن يحتمل الرب هذا الموت من أجلنا.

2 ـ لأنه إن كان قد جاء ليحمل اللعنة الموضوعة علينا ، فكيف كان ممكنًا أن (يصير لعنة) بأى طريقة أخرى ما لم يكن قد قَبِلَ موت اللعنة الذى هو (موت) الصليب؟لأن هذا هو المكتوب:" ملعون كل من علق على خشبة " .

3 ـ وإضافة إلى ذلك، إن كان موت الرب هو فدية (lÝtron) عن الجميع وبواسطة موته هذا نقض "حائط السياج المتوسط" وصارت الدعوة لجميع الأمم، فكيف كان ممكنًا أن يدعونا إليه لو لم يكن قد صُلِبَ؟ لأنه على الصليب وحده يمكن أن يموت إنسان باسطًا ذراعيه. لهذا كان لائقا بالرب أن يحتمل هذا الموت ويبسط ذراعيه، لكى بأحدهما يجتذب الشعب القديم وبالذراع الأخر يجتذب الذين هم من الأمم ، ويوّحد الاثنين فى شخصه.

4 ـ لأن هذا ما قاله هو نفسه عندما كان يشير إلى المِيتَة التى كان مزمعًا أن يفدى بها الجميع إذ قال " وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلى الجميع " .

5 ـ وأيضًا، إن كان الشيطان عدو جنسنا إذ قد سقط من السماء يجول فى أجوائنا السفلية ويتسلط فيها على الأرواح الأخرى المماثلة له فى المعصية، ويحاول أن يخدع الذين تغويهم هذه الأرواح كما أنه يعوق الذين يرتفعون إلى فوق ، وعن هذا يقول الرسول " حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذى يعمل الآن فى أبناء المعصية " ، فإن الرب قد جاء ليطرح الشيطان إلى أسفل ، ويطهّر الهواء ويُعِدّ لنا الطريق الصاعد إلى السماء كما يقول الرسول " بالحجاب أى جسده " ، وهذا يلزم أن يتم بالموت. فبأى نوع آخر من الموت كان ممكنًا أن يتم هذا، إلاّ بالموت الذى تم فى الهواء، أى (موت) الصليب؟ فإن الذى يموت بالصليب هو وحده الذى يموت (معلقًا) فى الهواء. ولذلك كان لائقًا جدًا بالرب أن يموت بهذه الطريقة.

6 ـ لأنه إذ رُفع هكذا فقد طهّر الهواء من كل خبث الشيطان وكل الأرواح النجسة كما يقول: "رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء" وافتتح طريقًا جديدًا للصعود إلى السماء كما هو مكتوب " ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية " .

فلم يكن الكلمة نفسه هو المحتاج لانفتاح الأبواب إذ هو رب الكل ـ فلم تكن مخلوقاته مغلقة في وجهه هو الذي خلقها ـ بل نحن الذين كنا فى احتياج إلى ذلك (أى إلى انفتاح الأبواب)، نحن الذين حملنا فى جسده الخاص. لأنه كما قدّم جسده للموت عن الجميع، هكذا، بنفس هذا الجسد أيضًا، أعدّ الطريق للصعود إلى السموات.


المصدر ​

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*


الصليب .... للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 
( عظة رائعة ) 






1 استعمال ظرف الزمان "الآن" عند القديس أثناسيوس وفي العهد الجديد وعند آباء الكنيسة الذين سبقوه يقصد به زمن الخلاص الذي بدء بالمسيح.
2 انظر فصل 4/8.
3 الخلاص تم للجميع غير أنه فاعل فيمن يؤمنون فقط.
4 انظر فصل 3/5.
5 سابقًا تعنى الوقت قبل مجئ المسيح أو قبل الإيمان بالمسيح.
6 يستخدم القديس أثناسيوس نفس المصطلح ننحل di¦lusij في الفصل 28/2. 
7 انظر أيضًا ضد الوثنيين فصل 33/3 وفي مقالة الدفاع عن هروبه. فصل 14 حيث يؤكد القديس أثناسيوس أن لحظة الموت يحددها الله وليست بالصدفة كما يزعم بعض اليونانيين. 
8 انظر عب 35:11.
1 انظر فصل 9.
2 1كو 53:15ـ55 انظر أيضًا هوشع14:13. يستخدم القديس أثناسيوس نفس الآية في فصل 27 فقرة 4 .
3 يبدأ القديس أثناسيوس في ذكر الأسباب بكلمة "أولاً" غير أنه بعد ذكر السبب الأول لا يستتبع ذلك بكلمة " ثانيًا "، و" ثالثًا "، .. ألخ.
4 انظر ضد الوثنيين فصل 41/2. وهنا أيضًا يستخدم القديس أثناسيوس تعبير "الحياة ذاتها" الذي سبق أن استخدمه في الفصل 20/1.
1 انظر المقالة الثانية ضد الآريوسيين. فقرة 67 حيث يذكر القديس أثناسيوس أن الابن يتميز عن سائر البشر.
2 انظر فصول 18، 49.
3 يذكر القديس أثناسيوس أن الحديث عن أن يسوع كان يأكل هو لاثبات أن الكلمة قد اتخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا. انظر فصل 18. والجدير بالذكر أن القديس أثناسيوس يشير إلى أن الجوع والحزن والألم والتعب التى يشعر بها الجسد هى نتيجة لمخالفة آدم. انظر مقالته الكبرى عن الإيمان. فصل 24.
1 مز 10:16 ، أع27:2 ،31. انظر أيضًا المقالة الثالثة ضد الآريوسيين. فقرة 57. 
2 هنا يوضح القديس أثناسيوس أنه مع أن الجوع والموت هما من خصائص الجسد إلاّ أن هذا الجسد الذي اتحد به الرب لم يهلك بسبب الجوع ولم يفسد بالموت وذلك بسبب اتحاد الكلمة به.
1 في تعليق القديس أثناسيوس على إجابة السيد المسيح على اليهود عندما جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه "أنا هو مَن تطلبونه" (يو5:18) يقول "أن المسيح لم يترك نفسه ليُسلم قبل أن يحين الوقت، وعندما جاء الوقت لم يختف، لكنه أسلم نفسه لطالبيه". راجع كتاب الدفاع عن هروبه. فصل 15.
2 انظر فصل 16/4.
3 انظر الفصول 8، 9.
1 يرى القديس أثناسيوس أن موت المسيح على الصليب بهذه الطريقة العلنية وأمام أعين الجميع هو علامة ودليل على انتصاره على الموت، وهو يذكر ذلك عدة مرات. انظر الفصول 19/3، 23/4، 30/1.
2 سيتكلم القديس أثناسيوس عن هذه النقطة في الفصل التالى.
3 انظر فصل 8 هامش رقم (8) ص 21.
1 انظر أع 26:26.
2 لو 11:24.
3 سبق أن ذكر القديس أثناسيوس هذه المعجزات في فصل 18 وبيّن كيف أن الرب وقد أتمها في الجسد فقد كانت كافية لكى يعرف البشر حقيقة الابن المتجسد وبه يعرفون الآب (ومعرفة الآب هى السبب الثانى للتجسد).
1 والقيامة تعيد للإنسان حالة عدم الفساد (وهذا هو السبب الأول للتجسد). وعندما يحقق المسيح القيامة وبطريقة علنية فإن السبب الأول يتحقق وإن كان لا يرى.
2 انظر فصل 9/2.
3 انظر أع 13:4.
4 انظر أعمال الرسل 17، 18.
5 حرفيًا (واجه قضائيًا). ولقد استخدم القديس أثناسيوس هذا المصطلح القانونى ليوضح أن موت المسيح على الصليب نيابة عن البشر هو إتمام للحكم الإلهى ولهذا فبموته جسديًا صان صدق الآب من جهة الجميع وفي نفس الوقت أبطل عن البشر ناموس الفناء وذلك لأن سلطان الموت قد استنفذ في جسد الرب فلا يعود للموت سلطان على أجساد البشر (انظر فصلى 7، 8).
6 انظر فصل 22 هامش رقم (1) ص 65.
1 موت الصليب وما استتبعه من قيامة أثبت أن المسيح ليس هو إنسان مائت بل هو المخلّص الذي قضى على الموت الذي فرضه عليه أعداؤه وبالتالى قضى على كل أشكال الموت.
1 انظر ضد الوثنيين. فصل 1.
2 يرى القديس أثناسيوس أنه بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس يورد حادثتى موت يوحنا وإشعياء اللذان ماتا بطريقة علنية، إلاّ أن الرب لم يختر أى منها وهنا يعطى القديس أثناسيوس سببين لهذا. والجدير بالذكر أن السبب الأخير كثيرًا ما يفسر على أنه يشير إلى الهرطقة الآريوسية التي عانت منها الكنيسة طويلاً.
1 الذين هم من خارج “ oƒ œxwqen “ تعبير شائع استخدامه في العهد الجديد لوصف من هم غير مسيحيين. غلا13:3، تث 23:21.
2 المجادلات هى سمة من سمات الفلاسفة. انظر فصل 50 وأيضًا كان يثيرها الهراطقة. انظر المقالات ضد الآريوسيين 1/6 ، 2/1 ، 3/10 .
3تعبير"أن يسأل" zhte‹n هو تعبير تقنى فلسفى خاص بعملية البحث والتحرى عن أمر ما، ويوضح القديس أثناسيوس مصادر المعرفة التي هى الكتب المقدسة وتعاليم الآباء في فصل 56/1،2.
4عندما أشار القديس أثناسيوس إلى قصة السقوط في فصل4، لم يذكر أن الإنسان قد لُعن، بينما يذكر سفر التكوين إصحاح4 أن الحيّة هى التي لُعنت، أما الإنسان فقد عوقب بالموت. ما يذكره القديس أثناسيوس هنا له أساس كتابى أيضًا من رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية إصحاح 13:3.
1 أفسس14:2.
2 السبب الثانى لموت المسيح على الصليب هو رفع الحاجز بين اليهود والأمم. ولقد استخدم القديس أثناسيوس هنا الفعل " نقض lÝein " وهو فعل يناسب في اليونانية كلمة " فدية lÝtron " التي يصف بها موت الرب عن الجميع، كما يلاحظ أن القديس أثناسيوس قد استخدم تعبيرًا يونانيًا آخر لكلمة "فدية" وهو ¢ntˆyucon وذلك في فصل 9/2.
3 أف 14:2.
4 يتبع القديس أثناسيوس فكر القديس إيريناوس (ضد الهرطقات17:5.4) في أن المسيح بسط ذراعيه على الصليب لجذب اليهود بذراع والأمم بذراعه الآخر. 
5 يو 32:12.
1 في موضع آخر يوضح القديس أثناسيوس سبب سقوط الشيطان. ففي سياق حديثه عن البدعة الآريوسية يصف أفكار الآريوسيين القائلة بعدم وحدة جوهر الآب والابن بأنها أفكار شريرة، فالقديسون وبالأكثر الملائكة يؤمنون بألوهية الابن، أما الشيطان فهو شرير ومخالف لهذه العقيدة وهذا هو سبب سقوطه (راجع القديس أثناسيوس عن مجمعى أرمينيا وسيلفكيا 48) وهناك يستخدم القديس أثناسيوس آية إنجيل لوقا 18:10 " فقال لهم يسوع: رأيت الشيطان ساقطًا مثل البرق ".
2 تمثل " الأجواء السفلى " مكان تواجد الشيطان وذلك حسب تصور العصر المسيحى المبكر. انظر على سبيل المثال أوريجانوس: المبادئ 2، 11، 6. وفي الحقيقة فإن هذا التصور يرجع إلى الفلاسفة اليونانيين (انظر أفلاطون في t£maioj 127-136). ويوضح القديس أثناسيوس نصرة السيد المسيح على الشياطين وطرده للأرواح الشريرة في الفصل 48. بينما يذكر كل حيل وضلالات الشياطين وصراعاتهم في الفصل 47.
3 السبب الثالث لموت المسيح عن طريق الصليب هو رفع الحاجز الذي وضعه الشيطان بين السماء والأرض. إذ أنه بمشورة الشيطان وبحسد إبليس جلب البشر على أنفسهم الموت والفساد (انظر فصل 5). انظر أيضًا ما ذكره القديس أثناسيوس في كتابه "حياة أنطونيوس " عن الرؤيا التي رآها القديس أنطونيوس عن مقاومة الأرواح الشريرة للنفوس الصاعدة إلى السماء (حياة أنطونيوس 65، 66).
4 أف 2:2 سبق لأوريجانوس استخدام هذا النص كشاهد كتابى على وجود الشياطين في أجواء الهواء السفلية (المبادئ 2، 11، 6).
5 انظر لو18:10.
6 عب 20:10 انظر أيضًا المقالة الثانية ضد الآريوسيين. فقرة 65 حيث يشرح القديس أثناسيوس هذه الآية في إطار دفاعه ألوهية الابن.
1 الضربة التي وُجهت للشياطين تكمن في فضح غواياتهم التي أضلت البشر وقادتهم للهلاك وعندما تم فضح الشيطان عاد البشر إلى معرفة الله الحقيقية.
2 لو 18:10.
3 هذا التعبير متأثر بما جاء في عب20:10 " فإذا لنا أيها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع طريقًا كرَّسه لنا حديثًا حيًا بالحجاب أى جسده "، انظر أيضًا الرسالة إلى ادلفيوس 7، الرسالة الفصحية رقم 22، حياة أنطونيوس 22 حيث يكرر القديس أثناسيوس نفس المعنى.
4 مز 7:24.
5 يشرح القديس أثناسيوس هذه الآية بالتفصيل في سياق رده على الآريوسيين الذين أنكروا ألوهية الكلمة جاعلين إياه ضمن المخلوقات. انظر المقالة الأولى ضد الآريوسيين. فقرة 41.
6 يقصد "بمخلوقاته" الأبواب الدهرية. 


المصدر : http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=235154
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

للملف بقية 

فتابعوا 

لو 

احببتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



*اعتراضات*
*وما صلبوه ... وما قتلوه يقينا*
*والرد عليها*​

*المؤلف : القمص زكريا بطرس*
*الناشـــر : **www.fatherzakaria.com*




وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم

لقد ناقشنا في كتب سابقة موضوع صلب المسيح، فتحدثنا عن جانب محبة الله وخلقة الإنسان، ثم عدل الله عندما أخطأ آدم وحكم عليه بالموت، ثم خطة الله الحكيمة بتدبير الفداء، وناقشنا شروط الفادي التي اكتملت في شخص المسيح. وفي هذا الكتاب نناقش الاعتراض الخاص: بكون المسيح لم يصلب ولكن شبه لهم. 

*ويأتي هذا الاعتراض **من منطلق الآية القرآنية المذكورة في:*

*سورة النساء آية157* "وقولهم (يقصد اليهود) إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله. *وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم*… "
توحي هذه الآية في ظاهرها بأن المسيح لم يصلب ولكنه *شبه لهم*.

*دعنا أيها القارئ العزيز نناقش هذا الأمر من عدة جوانب بحكمة وروية دون انفعال أو تسرع، حتى نستكشف بواطن الأمور.*






*أولاً*
*لقد تضاربت أقوال علماء المسلمين*
*بخصوص تفسير هذه الآية*​
نذكر بعضا من هذه الأقوال كما جاءت في *كتاب جامع البيان* (ص12ـ16) فقد قيل:
*(1) أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد الحواريين ويدعى سرجس: *
*إذ قيل:* "حدثني رجل كان نصرانيا وأسلم أن عيسى حين جاءه من الله أني رافعك إليَّ، قال: يا معشر الحواريين، أيُّكم يحب أن يكون رفيقي في الجنة، على أن يُشبَّه للقوم في صورتي، فيقتلوه مكاني؟
فقال *سرجس*: أنا يا روح الله.

قال له عيسى: فاجلس في مجلسي. فجلس فيه، ورُفع عيسى، فدخلوا عليه فأخذوه فصلبوه وشبه لهم، إذ راوا الوجه وجه عيسى والجسد ليس جسده، ولكن آخرون قالوا هو هو"

*(2) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على يهوذا الذي أسلمه لليهود. *
فقد جاء في نفس المرجع السابق "قال آخرون: نافق أحد تابعي عيسى (أي *يهوذا*) وجاء مع اليهود ليدلهم عليه، فلما دخل معهم لأخذه، أَلقى الله عليه شبهه، فأُخذ وقتل وصلب"


*(3) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد جنود الرومان:*
فنقرأ في ذات المرجع "أن اليهود حين اعتقلوا عيسى، أقاموا عليه *حارسا*. ولكن عيسى رفع إلى السماء بأعجوبة، وألقي شبهه على الحارس، فأخذ وصلب وهو يصرخ ويقول: أنا لست بعيسى"

(4) وذكر الإمام البيضاوي: أنه قيل دخل *طيطاوس اليهودي* بيتا كان عيسى فيه فلم يجده، فألقى الله عليه شبه عيسى. فلما خرج ظنوا أنه عيسى فأخذوه وصلبوه.

(5) وقيل "إن الله ألقى شبه عيسى على *إنسان آخر*، فصلب هذا الإنسان بديلا عنه"
(كتاب جامع البيان ص12ـ16)

*فقل لي أيها القارئ العزيز: من نصدق من هؤلاء الرواة؟ وماذا نصدق من تلك الروايات؟؟*

*هل الذي وقع عليه شبه المسيح فصلب عوضا عنه هو: سرجس؟ أم يهوذا؟ أم الحارس؟ أم طيطاوس اليهودي أم إنسان آخر؟ أم من؟؟؟؟*

*ونحن نعلم جيدا القاعدة القانونية التي تقول أنه إذا تضاربت أقوال الشهود كان ذلك برهانا على بطلان الادعاء أساساً!!!*

أفليس هذا كافيا للرد على هذا الاعتراض؟ 
ولكن دعنا نعطي أجوبة أخرى منطقية كما تعودنا.
لقد تكلمنا في النقطة السابقة عن تضارب أقوال المفسرين لتعبير "شبه لهم" ونناقش جانب آخر وهو:




*ثانياً*
*هل كان الله محتاجا أن يقوم*
*بهذه التمثيلية؟*​
وما الذي يضطره إلى ذلك؟ ألم يكن الله قادرا أن يرفع المسيح دون بديل وكفى؟

أم أنهم يريدون تأكيد *مبدأ الفداء* (الذي ينكرونه) وذلك بصلب بديل عن المسيح، ولكن بطريق الغش والخداع؟!!! 
وهل جاء المسيح كفادٍ للبشرية؟ أم أنه احتاج إلى من يفديه ويصلب بدلا منه؟!!

هذه الأسئلة وغيرها تفرض نفسَها على الساحة، ليستبين الحق من الباطل. وإني أترك الإجابة لعقول المفكرين المخلصين، ولسوف يدركون يقينا أن الله لم يكن في حاجة إلى مثل هذه التمثيلية الخادعة التي اخترعها بعض المفسرين. ثم نأتي إلى جانب ثالث هو:




*ثالثا*
*هل هذا الكذب والخداع من أخلاقيات الله*
*الحق والصادق والأمين؟*​
ألا يدري هؤلاء المفسرون ما قاله القرآن الكريم بخصوص الخداع والكذب، والصدق والحق:
*سورة البقرة (8ـ10):* "ومن الناس من يقول: آمنا بالله وباليومِ الآخِر، وما هم بمؤمنين، *يخادعون* الله، *وما يخدعون* إلا أنفسَهُم وما يشعرون. في قلوبهم *مرض*، فزادهم الله مرضا. ولهم *عذاب أليم* بما كانوا *يكذبون*"أفبعد هذا كله ينسبون إلى الله *الخداع* وهو مرض له عذاب أليم؟!! حاشا.
*سورة الأنعام (57):* "…إن الحكم إلا لله *يقص الحق*" وأيضا في:
*سورة النور (25):* "ويعلمون أن الله هو *الحق المبين*" الله هو الحق فكيف ينسبون إليه *الباطل*؟؟؟
*سورة الأنعام (115):* "وتمت كلمات ربك *صدقا* وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته" كلمات الله صادقة وأيضافي:
*سورة آل عمران (61):* "… لعنة الله على *الكاذبين*" يلعن الله الكاذبين فكيف ينسبون إليه *الكذب*؟؟
*الواقع أننا نربأ بأن تكون هذه من أخلاقيات الله سبحانه، فلا يصح تفسير الآيات بما ينسب لله أمراض البشر من خداع، وباطل، وكذب، التي تستحق العقاب والعذاب الأليم!!!*
ولننتقل الآن إلى مناقشة جزئية أخرى وهي:










*رابعاً*
*تفسيرات أكثر حكمة لعلماء *
*الإسلام الأفاضل *​
*بخصوص تعبير "شبه لهم"*

(1) يقول الفقيه الكبير *الإمام الرازي* في كتابه* (تفسير الرازى جزء3 ص 350):*
*"*إن جاز أن يقال إن الله تعالى *يلقى شبه إنسان* *على آخر* فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة. فلربما إذا رأينا (زيداً) فلعله ليس (بزيد) ولكن *ألقى شبه* "زيد"* علي شخص آخر*!! وإذا تزوج رجل (فاطمة)، فلعله لم يتزوج (فاطمة) *ولكن ألقي على (خديجة) شبه (فاطمة) فيتزوج خديجة وهو يظن أنها فاطمة"*.
*وخلص الإمام الرازي إلى حقيقة خطيرة فقال: *
*"لو جاز إلقاء شبه أحد على شخص آخر فعندئذ لا يبقى الزواج ولا الطلاق ولا التملك موثوقاً به".*

فالإمام الرازي يستبعد أن يكون المقصود من هذا التعبير *"شبه لهم"* هو إلقاء شبه المسيح على إنسان آخر!! 

(2) ويقول الإمام البيضاوي: "يمكن أن يكون المراد من ذلك هو أنه قد صلب الناسوت وصعد اللاهوت".
( تفسير البيضاوى جزء 2 صفحة 128 )



*خامساً*
*ما المقصود بتعبير شبه لهم؟؟*​
(1) ربما *أراد القرآن الكريم أن يقول أن معنى "شبه لهم" هو أنهم بصلبهم للمسيح قد شبه لهم أنهم قد قضوا على المسيح ورسالته، ولكن هيهات أن يقضوا عليه أو علي رسالته، بل شبه لهم ذلك.*

*(2) وهناك معنى آخر هو أنه شبه لهم أنهم هم الذين قتلوه والواقع أن الله هو الذي سمح بذلك وفعل كما جاء في:*
*سورة الأنفال (17):** "فَلَمْ تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم، وما رميت إذا رميت، ولكن الله رمى **…**"*

*(3) كما أنه يوجد معنى آخر هو أن من قتل في سبيل الله ليس ميتا*، فيكون معنى الآية أنه شبه لهم أن المسيح قد مات، والواقع أنه حي عند ربه كما جاء في القرآن الكريم في هذا المعنى قوله في: 
*أ. سورة آل عمران (169):*"ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل هم *أحياء* عند ربهم يرزقون"
*ب . سورة البقرة (154):* "ولا تقولوا لمن يـُقتل في سبيل الله أموات *بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون"*

(4) وقد يكون المقصود هو *صلب الناسوت وعدم إمكان صلب اللاهوت*، وهذا ما أشار إليه *الأمام البيضاوى بقوله*: "… *صلب الناسوت* وصعد اللاهوت" 
( تفسير البيضاوى جزء 2 صفحة 128 ) 

والواقع أن قول البيضاوي هذا صحيح من جهة صلب الناسوت ولكنه غير صحيح في من جهة ما يقوله عن صعود اللاهوت، لأننا نؤمن أن الصلب حدث للناسوت فعلا وهو الذي تأثر بعملية الصلب أما اللاهوت فلم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، وإن كان اللاهوت لم يتأثر بعملية الصلب. ويمكن فهم هذه الحقيقة عندما ننظر إلى قطعة من الحديد المحماة بالنار، عندما نطرقها بمطرقة نجد أن الحديد فقط هو الذي يتأثر بالطرق، أما النار فلا تتأثر. 

عموما إن هذا القول الذي ذكره الإمام البيضاوى سابقا وإن كان غير صحيح من جهة ما قاله عن صعود اللاهوت، لكننا نرى فيه إشارة جلية بأن *المسيح قد صلب فعلاً بالناسوت* دون أن يتأثر اللاهوت.




*سادساً*
*لماذا ينكر الإسلام أن اليهود قد قتلوا المسيح؟*
*ألم ينسب القرآن لليهود أنهم قتلة الأنبياء؟*​

*في سورة البقرة (87)** "**…**أ*فـَكُلَّما جاءكم *رسول* بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا *تقتلون*"
*سورة البقرة (61) "**…*كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله *ويقتلون* *النبيين* بغير الحق"
*سورة البقرة (91)** "قل فلِمَ تقتلون أنبياء *الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين"
*سورة آل عمران (112)** "*… ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله* ويقتلون الأنبياء *بغير حق …"

يتفق هذا مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن قتل اليهود للأنبياء ورجال الله، فقد قيل في:
*سفر نحميا (9: 26)* "وعصوا وتمردوا عليك … وقتلوا أنبياءك …" 
*لوقا (11: 49)* "إني أرسل إليهم أنبياء ورسلا *فيقتلون منهم* ويطردون"
*رومية (11: 2و3)* "إيليا يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل قائلا: يارب *قتلوا أنبياءك* وهدموا مذابحك وبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي"

*والواقع أنا لست أدري لماذا يصر بعض مفسري القرآن على نفي وقوع الصلب على المسيح؟!*




*سابعاً*
*السبب وراء هذا الإنكار*​يرجع سبب إنكار البعض لصلب المسيح على الأرجح للأسباب الآتية:

(1) من الثابت تاريخيا وبشهادة كتب التاريخ وكتب الدين أن محمدا قد تعرف على راهب يدعى بحيرا في دير على طريق القوافل من مكة إلى الشام (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص330)

(2) ومن الثابت أن هذا الراهب بحيرا كان نسطوريا (ابن هشام الجزء الأول ص166) له إعتقادات خاطئة عن السيد المسيح.
(3) كما كان أيضا ورقة ابن نوفل ابن عم السيدة خديجة زوجة النبي قسا في مكة تابعا للبدعة الأبيونية وهي فرقة نصرانية اعتقدت بتعاليم تخالف تعاليم المسيحية ومن تعاليمها أن لاهوت المسيح قد فارق ناسوته على الصليب (تاريخ اليعقوبي الجزء1 ص254ـ257). ولعل هذا ما قصدته الآية القرآنية في سورة النساء 157 القائلة بأنهم لم يصلبوه يقينا. وهذا ما فسره الإمام البيضاوي بقوله: "قال قوم *صلب الناسوت* وصعد اللاهوت" 
( تفسير البيضاوى جزء 2 صفحة 128 )


ثامنا
حقيقة صلب المسيح​
دعنا الآن نستوضح حقيقة صلب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس، ومن القرآن الكريم، ومن علم الآثار والتاريخ.

*أولاً: الصلب في الكتاب المقدس:*
1ـ "ولما مضوا به إلى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة *صلبوه* هناك …" (لو23: 23)، (مت27)، (مر15)، (يو19)

2ـ يشهد *كلام بيلاطس* الحاكم الذي كان يستجوب المسيح قبل الحكم بصلبه بشهادة لا تنطبق إلا على المسيح شخصيا، وليس على سواه، إذ قال: "ها أنا قد فحصت قدامكم ولم أجد في هذا الإنسان علة مما تشتكون به عليه ولا هيرودس أيضا لأني أرسلتكم إليه. … فصرخوا قائلين: اصلبه اصلبه … فحكم بيلاطس أن تكون طلبتهم" (لو23: 13ـ24)

3ـ ومن *كلمات المصلوب* على الصليب نجد أنها تدل على أن الذي صلب ليس شخص آخر غير المسيح. فهو يطلب الغفران لصالبيه قائلا: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون"، ويقول للص المصلوب معه "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" [في حين أن إحدى روايات شبه لهم تقول أن الذي ألقي عليه الشبه كان يصرخ ويقول: أنا لست بعيسى].

من هذا يتضح أن الذي صلب هو المسيح وليس شخصا آخر أيا كان.
*ثانياً: الصلب في القرآن:*
(نجد في آيات القرآن الكريم تلميح بالقتل وتصريح بالوفاة) ففي:

*1ـ سورة البقرة (87*): "ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب … وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات، وأيدناه بروح القدس، أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم، ففريقا كذبتم، وفريقا *تقتلون*"
لاحظ المقابلة بين موسى وعيسى في هذه الآية، فاليهود قد كذبوا موسى ولكنهم قتلوا عيسى.

2ـ *سورة آل عمران (55):* "مكروا (أي اليهود) ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين. إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني *متوفيك* ورافعك إلى ومطهرك من الذين كفروا". فمن هذه الآية يتضح أن المسيح *قد توفي قبل أن يرفع* للسماء.
3ـ *سورة مريم (33):* "والسلام على يوم ولدت *ويوم أموت* ويوم أبعث حيا) ومن هذه الآية يتضح أن المسيح *مات قبل أن يبعث حيا*.

4ـ *سورة المائدة (120):* ( *فلما توفيتني* كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم) من هذا أيضا يتضح أن المسيح *توفي على أيدي اليهود وكان الله رقيبا عليهم*.

*ثالثاً: شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ:*
لنبحث أيها الأحباء في العلوم التي لا تكذب لنستجلي حقيقة الأمر، فهيا بنا لنقلب صفحات التاريخ وننقب أعماق الآثار:
1ـ لقد عثر علماء الآثار على أصل الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس البنطي والى اليهودية بصلب المسيح:
وهو عبارة عن لوح من النحاس الأصفر منقوش عليه باللغة العبرية.
وتم الكشف في عام 1280 بمدينة أكويلا من أعمال نابولي أثناء البحث عن الآثار الرومانية.

*[نص الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس البنطي على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا:*
في السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الامبراطور طيباريوس قيصر الموافق اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر أزار بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة في عهد الحبرين حنان وقيافا وحكم بيلاطس الوالي الجالس للقضاء في دار مجمع البروتورين على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب أن يسوع الناصري:
أولا: مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال.
ثانيا: إنه يحرض الناس على الشغب والهياج.
ثالثا: أنه عدو الناموس.
رابعا: أنه يدعو نفسه ابن الله.
خامسا: أنه يدعو نفسه ملك اليهود.
سادسا: أنه دخل الهيكل ومعه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل.

فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطي كونينيوس كرنيليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتي بيسوع إلى المحل المعد لقتله وعليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتعدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.]

2ـ يؤيد هذا ما جاء في التلمود المطبوع في أمستردام سنة 1643 في فصل: السنهدريم ص43 حيث قيل:

[إن يسوع قد صلب قبل الفصح بيوم واحد وأنه قتل لأنه ساحر وقصد أن يخدع إسرائيل]

3ـ ودون يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي الذي عاصر الرسل في الفصل الثالث: [قد نشأ يسوع إنسانا حكيما .. وادعى أنه المسيح، وعندما حكم عليه بيلاطس البنطي بالصلب بسبب شكاية وجوه أمتنا بقي الذين كانوا قبلا يعتبرونه يفعلون هكذا لأنه عاد فظهر حيا في اليوم الثالث. وشيعة المسيحيين الذين أخذوا اسمهم منه باقون إلى نفس هذا اليوم]

4ـ شهادة تاسيتوس المؤرخ الروماني الذي دون حوادث المملكة الرومانية من موت أوغسطس قيصر سنة 14 م إلى موت نيرون سنة 68م قال عن المسيح: [كانت هناك فئة من الشعب اسمهم عند العامة مسيحيين وقد اتخذوا إسمهم من المسيح رئيسهم الذي قتل كمذنب في ملك طيباريوس عند ما كان بنطيوس بيلاطس واليا] 

5ـ كتابات الفيلسوف الوثني سلسوس الذي كتب ضد عقيدة المسيحيين بخصوص لاهوت المسيح قال: [لو كان اعتقاد دعاة المسيح صحيحا فكيف أنكره أحدهم وكيف خانه الآخر حتى دفعه للموت. وكيف يعبدون مسيحا مصلوبا]
6ـ كتب الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس والعلامة ترتليانوس من آباء الكنيسة في القرن الثاني الميلادي إن حكم بيلاطس البنطي بصلب المسيح محفوظ في سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية بروما.
*[Ante Nicene Fathers Vol. 1 P160 ]*
هكذا رأينا أيها الأحباء من هذا العرض السريع للرد على اعتراض وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم، وقد ناقشنا:
1ـ تضارب أقوال المفسريين المسلمين لتعبير شبه لهم.
2ـ عدم احتياج الله لمثل هذه التمثيلية لتخليص المسيح من الصلب.
3ـ أن الكذب والخداع في هذه التمثيلية ليس من أخلاقيات الله سبحانه.
4ـ أن أقرب التفاسير لعبارة شبه لهم هو وقوع الصلب على الناسوت مع عدم تأثر اللاهوت كما قال البيضاوي.
5ـ كما أنه يفهم من ذلك التعبير ولكن شبه لهم أنه قد شبه لهم أنهم قضوا على المسيح ولكنه حي في السماء ورسالته باقية على الأرض.
6ـ أن اليهود فعلا هم قتلة الأنبياء الأبرياء بدون وجه حق.
7ـ رأينا حقيقة صلب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن الكريم وشهادة علم التاريخ والآثار.







*وختاما*




*لي تعليق بسيط عن المفسرين الذين*
*أتوا بعد حادثة الصلب بأكثر من 600 سنة*
*أي في عهد الإسلام، ويفسرون آية*
*"وما قتلوه يقينا بإنكارهم للصلب والموت"*
*أقول إن مثلهم كمثل الذين يأتون بعد 600 سنة*
*من الآن ويقولون عن السادات الذي قتل*
*في حادث المنصة سنة 1981: "*
*وما أغتيل يقينا ولك شبه لهم"!!*
*هل يجدون آذانا صاغية؟*
*وهل يصدقهم أحد ويكذب الواقع والتاريخ؟؟*
*وهكذا رأينا بالدليل القاطع عدم صحة الاعتراض*
*القائل بأنهم*
*"ما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم".*






يتبع 


:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

المسيح لم يقتل ولكن الله رفعه إليه!


ويعتمد هذا الاعتراض على النصف الثاني من آية 157 من:
+* سورة النساء آية157* "وقولهم (أي اليهود) إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله. *وما صلبوه* ولكن شبه لهم… (إلى قوله) *وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما*"

وأصحاب هذا الاعتراض يرون أن القرآن يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن المسيح لم يصلب ولم يقتل بل رفعه الله إليه بحسب ما هو ظاهر من هذه الآية!!

ولكن دعنا نضع إلى جوار هذه الآية بعض الآيات القرآنية الأخرى وبعض أقوال علماء المسلمين والمفسرين، لنستوضح حقيقة ما تقصده هذه الآية، وإليك بعض تلك الآيات القرآنية الكريمة فيما يلي:

1ـ *سورة آل عمران (55):* "مكروا (أي اليهود) ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين. إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني *متوفيك* ورافعك إلى ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة". فمن هذه الآية يتضح أن المسيح *قد توفي قبل أن يرفع* للسماء.

2ـ *سورة مريم (33):* "والسلام على يوم ولدت *ويوم أموت* ويوم أبعث حيا) ومن هذه الآية يتضح أن المسيح *مات قبل أن يبعث حيا*.

3ـ *سورة المائدة (117):* "*فلما توفيتني* كنت أنت الرقيبَ عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد" من هذا أيضا يتضح أن المسيح *توفي على أيدي اليهود وكان الله رقيبا عليهم*.

ودعنا نستعرض أقوال علماء المسلمين في تفسير معنى الوفاة كما جاءت في هذه الآيات:
فلقد انقسم مفسرو القرآن الكريم في تفسير معنى الوفاة إلى فريقين:












*الفريق الأول*
*فسر معنى الوفاة تفسيرا مجازيا*​
1ـ فقال البعض أن الوفاة تعني *النوم* وليس الموت: ويستندون على ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم في:
*+ سورة الأنعام (60):* "وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل …"
*+ سورة الزمر (42):* "الله يتوفى الأنفس عند موتها، والتي لم تمت في منامها، فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت، ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى"

*وعلى هذا الأساس يفسر الإمام البيضاوي وفاة المسيح قائلا:* "متوفيك نائما، إذ رُوِيَ أنه رُفع نائما".

2ـ وقال آخرون أن الوفاة تعني *استيفاء الحق* أي أَخْذُ حقه بالكامل. [المعجم الوسيط جزء2 ص1047]
وهذا ما ذهب إليه الإمام البيضاوي في أحد تفسيراته *لسورة آل عمران (55)* "… إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني *متوفيك* ورافعك إليَّ …" 
*قال البيضاوي:* "أي مستوفي أجلك … وعاصما إياك من قتلهم" 

3ـ وقال البعض أن الموت هو *موت عن الشهوات*:
إذ يقول الإمام البيضاوي أيضا: "مميتك عن الشهوات العائقة عن العروج إلى عالم الملكوت"
هذه بعض آراء الذين فسروا الوفاة تفسيرا مجازيا، ثم نأتي إلى:



*الفريق الثاني*
*الذي فسر معنى الوفاة تفسيرا حقيقيا*​
*ومنهم الأمام الرازى الذي قال*: "روى ابن عباس ومحمد ابن اسحق أن معنى *متوفيك أى مميتك". *
(تفسير الرازى جزء 2 ص 457 )

ومنهم أيضا السيوطي الذي قال: في كتاب (الإتقان جزء1 ص 116) "متوفيك: مميتك"
+++ والواقع أن أصحاب هذا الرأي قد اختلفوا في تقدير مدة موت المسيح والتي رفع بعدها للسماء حيا، فقد جاء في كتاب (جامع البيان ص 289 ـ 292) ما يلي:

1ـ *عن ابن حميد **…** عن ابن إسحق عن وهب ابن منبه أنه قال:* "*توفي المسيح* *ثلاثة *ساعات حتى رفعه" (جامع البيان) 

*2ـ وقال محمد ابن اسحق: "**توفي سبع* ساعات ثم أحيا الله ورفعه" 

*3ـ والإمام البضاوي:* ذكر خمسة آراء في تفسير هذه الوفاة هي:
+ "إني متوفيك أي مستوفي أجلك … عاصما إياك من قتلهم. 
+ أو قابضك من الأرض، 
+ أو متوفيك نائما. 
+ أو مميتك عن الشهوات العائقة عن العروج إلى عالم الملكوت. 

(وقد سبق أن أوردت رأيه هذا في صدد الحديث عن التفسير المجازي ولكن أضاف قائلا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




+ *وقيل أماته الله سبع ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء وإليه ذهب النصارى"*
ومن آراء علماء المفسرين المسلمين الأفاضل ما جاء في:

*4ـ في تفسير ابن كثيرعن إدريس أنه قا ل:** "مات المسيح ثلاثة أيام ثم بعثه الله ورفعه"*

*الــــــرد*
والآن أتناول هذا الكلام بالتحليل والرد:

*أولا: تضارب الأقوال:*
لعلك قد لاحظت يا عزيزي المستمع مدى التضارب والتخبط في الأقوال بخصوص موت المسيح، فبين *منكر للموت تماما* ويفسرونه على أنه: نوم، أو وفاء الأجل، أوموت الشهوات. 

وبين من *يقبل الموت* ولكنهم يختلفون في مدته: ثلاث ساعات أو سبعة ساعات أو ثلاثة أيام.

*وفي هذا السياق أعود لأذكر بالقاعدة القانونية التي سبق أن ذكرناها في اللقاء السابق وهي التي تقول أنه:*

*"إذا تضاربت أقوال الشهود كان ذلك*
*برهانا على بطلان الادعاء أساساً"!!!*

*فالادعاءات الخاصة بنفي حقيقة صلب المسيح وموته، لا تتفق فيما بينها، وهذا دليل قاطع على بطلانها. وتبقى حقيقة صلب المسيح وموته فوق كل الشبهات وأقوى من أدلة نفيها.*

*ثانيا: الرد على التفسير المجازي: *

على أنه للرد على الفريق الذي يفسر وفاة المسيح بالمعنى المجازي نوضح *قاعدة لغوية هامة لا ينبغي أن تفوت على هؤلاء المفسرين الكبار، وهي أنه* *إذا استخدمت "كلمةٌ" (أيةُ كلمةٍ) في غير معناها الحقيقي لتفيد معنى مجازيا ينبغي أن تكون معها قرينة في نفس الجملة*. كما ورد في الآيتين التاليتين بخصوص النوم: 

*+ سورة الزمَر (42):* "الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها، *والتي لم تمت في منامها*، فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت، ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى" حيث يذكر القرينة وهي التي لم تمت في منامها التي تخرج الوفاة من معناها الحقيقي وهو الموت إلى معنى النوم.

وهكذا أيضا في: *+ سورة الأنعام (60)* "وهو الذي يتوفاكم *بالليل*" حيث يذكر القرينة وهي الليل التي تخرج الوفاة من معناها الحقيقي وهو الموت إلى معنى النوم بالليل.

والواقع أنه في كل سور القرآن الكريم لم ترد كلمة الوفاة *بالمعنى المجازي* إلا في هاتين الآيتين، في حين أنها وردت 25 مرة في القرآن الكريم بمعنى *الموت الحقيقي*، أورد هنا بعضها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1ـ سورة الزمر (42) "الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها"
2ـ سورة النساء (14) "حتى يتوفاهن الموت"
3ـ سورة السجدة (11) "يتوفاكم ملاك الموت"
وهناك العديد من الآيات القرآنية بهذه الصورة التي توضح أن معنى الوفاة هو الموت الحقيقي ما لم ترد معها قرينة تخرجها عن معناها الحقيقي لتفيد معنى مجازيا. ولم يرد بخصوص وفاة المسيح بالآيات القرآنية أية قرائن تخرجها عن المعنى الحقيقي وهو الموت لتفيد المعنى المجازي على الإطلاق.


*ثالثا: تعارض تفسير البيضاوي مع آيات القرآن الكريم:*

إن قول البيضاوي في تفسيره المجازي للوفاة قال: "أي مميتك عن الشهوات العائقة عن العروج إلى عالم الملكوت"

نقول للإمام البضاوي مع احترامنا لك ولرأيك، ما رأيك أيها الفقيه الجليل في قول القرآن والمفسرين عن المسيح أنه دعي مسيحا لأنه ممسوح من الأوزار، كما سبق أن أوضحنا ونعود نذكر بما قلناه ففي:

*+ سورة مريم*، يقول فيها الملاك:" قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما *زكيا (أي طاهرا)*" فالمسيح بشر طاهر. 
*+ سورة آل عمران* "وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها(أي المسيح) من الشيطان الرجيم".
+ وقال *الامام الرازى* في تفسير كلمة (المسيح) "أنه مسح من الأوزار والآثام … مسحه جبريل بجناحه وقت ولادته ليكون ذلك صوناً من مس الشيطان ] (تفسير الرازى جزء 3 ص 676. )
+ وعن *أبى هريرة* قال [ سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول ما من مولود من بنى آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهل صارخا من لمسه إياه، إلا مريم وابنها ]
+ *وجاء في صحيح البخاري* " ابن آدم يطعنه الشيطان في جنبيه بإصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى ابن مريم ذهب (الشيطان) ليطعن فطعن في الحجاب. أي لم يمسه بشيء".

من هذا يتضح لنا جلياً أن المسيح هو وحده الطاهر الذي لم يستطيع الشيطان مسه. فكيف يتجرأ الإمام البيضاوي ويقول "مميتك عن الشهوات العائقة عن العروج إلى عالم الملكوت".

إذا فالمعنى المجازي الذي ذهب إليه الإمام الجليل البيضاوي هو عارٍ من الصحة، ولا يبقى أمامه إلا قوله الذي رجحة عن موت المسيح الحقيقي بقوله: *أماته الله سبع ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء وهذا ما ذهب إليه النصارى" *

*رابعا: حقيقة الأمر في موت المسيح:*
الواقع أنه رغم اختلاف مفسري الإسلام في تحديد مدة موت المسيح، لكنهم قد اقتربوا من الحقيقة وخاصة ما جاء بتفسير إبن كثير عن إدريس الذي قال: *"مات المسيح ثلاثة أيام ثم بعثه الله ورفعه"* 

ولكي نعرف حقيقة موت المسيح كاملة بعيدا عن تخبط مفسري الإسلام وشكوكهم علينا أن نرجع للكتاب المقدس كأمر القرآن الكريم نفسه، إذ يقول:
*+ في سورة يونس (94):* "إن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك …"
*+ وفي سورة النحل (43):* "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون"
وقد وردت نفس هذه الآية في *سورة الأنبياء (7)*
*+ وقد جاء بتفسير الجلالين (ص357):* "أهل الذكر هم العلماء بالتوراة والإنجيل وفي قوله (إن كنتم لا تعلمون) "يقصد أن أهل الذكر يعلمونه"

وبناء على وصية القرآن الكريم نحن نوضح حقيقة صلب المسيح وموته لغير العارفين، وللذين هم في شك أيضا من جهة هذا الأمر. فدعنا نوضح ذلك من الكتاب المقدس، ومن التاريخ:

أولاً: من الكتاب المقدس: 
تكلمنا في اللقاء السابق عن شهادة الكتاب المقدس عن صلب المسيح واليوم نقم شهادة الكتاب المقدس عن: 
*·**موت المسيح:*
1ـ (يو19: 33) "وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه (كاللصين) لأنهم رأوه قد مات، ولكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء، والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهويعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم" 
2ـ (رو5: 6و8) "لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار … ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا"
3ـ (رو8: 34) "من هو الذي يدين؟ هو المسيح الذي مات، بل بالحري قام أيضا"
وهناك آيات عديدة توضح أن المسيح قد مات من أجل الخطاة.
ويشهد الكتاب المقدس أيضا عن:

*·**قيامة المسيح:*
1ـ (أع2: 32) "فيسوع هذا *أقامه الله* ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك"

2ـ (مر16: 6) "وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة حنوطاليأتين ويدهنه. وباكرا جدا في أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس. وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر. فتطلعن ورأين أن الحجر قد دحرج. لأنه كان عظيما. ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن، فقال لهن لا تندهشن أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. قد قام. ليس هو ههنا . هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه"

3ـ (1كو15: 4ـ8) "فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب وأنه ظهر لصفا (بطرس) ثم للإثني عشر، وبعد ذلك دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ أكثرهم باق إلى الآن ومنهم من قد رقدوا وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين وآخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهر لي أنا" 

ثانيا: شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ:
ذكرنا في اللقاء السابق شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ لصلب المسيح وها نحن نوضح منها أن المسيح قد مات وقتل فعلا وأنه قام من الأموات حيا:
(1) فقد عثر علماء الآثار على أصل الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس البنطي والى اليهودية بصلب المسيح:
1ـ وهو عبارة عن لوح من النحاس الأصفر منقوش عليه باللغة العبرية.
2ـ وتم الكشف في عام 1280 بمدينة أكويلا من أعمال نابولي أثناء البحث عن الآثار الرومانية.
3ـ [نص الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس البنطي على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا:
في السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الامبراطور طيباريوس قيصر الموافق اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر أزار بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة في عهد الحبرين حنان وقيافا وحكم بيلاطس الوالي الجالس للقضاء في دار مجمع البروتورين على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب أن يسوع الناصري:

أولا: مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال.
ثانيا: إنه يحرض الناس على الشغب والهياج.
ثالثا: أنه عدو الناموس.
رابعا: أنه يدعو نفسه ابن الله.
خامسا: أنه يدعو نفسه ملك اليهود.
سادسا: أنه دخل الهيكل ومعه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل.

فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطي كونينيوس كرنيليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتي بيسوع إلى المحل المعد لقتله وعليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتعدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.]

(2) يؤيد هذا ما جاء في التلمود المطبوع في أمستردام سنة 1643 في فصل: السنهدريم ص43 حيث قيل:

[إن يسوع قد صلب قبل الفصح بيوم واحد وأنه قتل لأنه ساحر وقصد أن يخدع إسرائيل]

ودون يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي الذي عاصر الرسل في الفصل الثالث: [قد نشأ يسوع إنسانا حكيما .. وادعى أنه المسيح، وعندما حكم عليه بيلاطس البنطي بالموت صلبا بسبب شكاية وجوه أمتنا بقي الذين كانوا قبلا يعتبرونه يفعلون هكذا لأنه عاد فظهر حيا في اليوم الثالث. وشيعة المسيحيين الذين أخذوا اسمهم منه باقون إلى نفس هذا اليوم]

شهادة تاسيتوس المؤرخ الروماني الذي دون حوادث المملكة الرومانية من موت أوغسطس قيصر سنة 14 م إلى موت نيرون سنة 68م قال عن المسيح: [كانت هناك فئة من الشعب اسمهم عند العامة مسيحيين وقد اتخذوا إسمهم من المسيح رئيسهم الذي قتل كمذنب في ملك طيباريوس عند ما كان بنطيوس بيلاطس واليا] 

كتابات الفيلسوف الوثني *سلسوس* الذي كتب ضد عقيدة المسيحيين بخصوص لاهوت المسيح قال: [لو كان اعتقاد دعاة المسيح صحيحا فكيف أنكره أحدهم وكيف خانه الآخر حتى دفعه للموت. وكيف يعبدون مسيحا مصلوبا]

كتب الفيلسوف الشهيد *يوستينوس* والعلامة *ترتليانوس* من آباء الكنيسة في القرن الثاني الميلادي إن حكم بيلاطس البنطي بقتل المسيح مصلوبا، محفوظ في سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية بروما.
*[Ante Nicene Fathers Vol. 1 P160 ]*

هكذا رأينا أيها الأحباء الرد على اعتراض وما قتلوه ولكن رفعه الله إليه، وقد ناقشنا:
1ـ تضارب أقوال المفسريين المسلمين في تفسير معنى الوفاة، بين المجاز والحقيقة.
2ـ وتضارب أقوالهم عن مدة وفاة السيد المسيح، ثلاث ساعات، أم سبعة ساعات، أم ثلاثة أيام.
3ـ شهادة الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ لموت المسيح ودفنه وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.




المصدر :  http://www.arabic-christian.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4444


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

كان القس جون فى السبعين من عمره عندما تسلم عشرة الاف نسخه
من الكتاب المقدس لتوزيعها فى الصين فى الوقت الذى كان ذلك محرما من قبل الحكومه الصينيه و قد احتضن هذه الكتب و شكر الرب من اجلها.
خشى هذا الراعى على الكتب و على المؤمنين اذا حصلوا حينئذ على الكتب المقدسه فقرر بعد الصلاه ان يخفى هذه الكميه مائه صندوق فى مخزن للحبوب.
تم استدعاء الرجل الى هيئه عليا قادمه من العاصمه ذاتها و لانه قد سبق له مثل هذا الامر كثيرا كان يفعل شيئئا واحدا يغلق عينيه و يصلى.
اخيرا لجأوا الى طريقة تعذيب قاسيه و بعدما ربطوا يديه خلف ظهرهاوقفوه على صندوق خشبى ارتفاعه اكثر من متر و مساحته لا تزيد عن قدم واحد ثم لفوا حبلا حول رقبته و ربطوا طرف الحبل فى عمود خشبى فوق رأسه ثم قالوا له: لقد سئمنا منك و فى اللحظه التى تفقد فيها توازنك او تخور ساقاك من التعب فانك سوف تشنق نفسك و هذه عقوبه مناسبه لعنادك.
كان هناك حارسان لم يحاولا الالتفات نحوه لكنهما انشغلا بلعب القمار. تذكر جون منظر الصليب و قال لقد شعرت مثل السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب و يتطلع الى الجنود وهم يقترعون على لباسه.
شعر جون بقوه فى جسده و بدأا يتحدث الى الحارسين عن يسوع و عن خلاصه للعالم.
مرت الساعات حتى صارت اياما و بدأ النعاس يغلب عليه و لكنه ادرك النتيجه. كانت راحته الوحيده اثناء المطر اذ كان يبل به لسانه المتضخم.
مرت خمسه ايام ثم سته ثم سبعه ولم يسقط جون ولم يحدث ذلك من قبلاذ لا طعام و لا شراب و لا راحه.
مرت عشره ايام ثم احد عشر ثم لثنا عشر و فى اليوم الثالث عشر اسودت السماء و حدثت عاصفه رعديه ضخمه ثم وميض مفاجىء من البرق فخارت قواه وسقط على الارض و ضاقت حلقة الرباط حول عنقه.
لقد وجد نفسه يسعل و راقدا على الارض فى الم شديد لكنه لاحظ ان احدا يعطيه ماء ليشرب و اخر يحاول انعاشه و لما فتح عينيه ادرك انهما الحارسان و كانا يقولان له: من فضلك لا تمت .. من فضلك.
- لماذا؟
· لاننا نريد ان نعرف يسوع مخلصك
- و لكن لماذا ايضا؟
* لانه انقذك. فعندما سقطت انت جاء سهم من البرق و قطع الحبل من فوق راسك و لا تقل لنا انها مصادفه.
- لقد امن الرجلان و انتشرت القصه داخل و خارج السجن و تأثر بها كثيرون و لما لم تعرف السلطات بعد ما تفعله اطلقت سراح الرجل.
و بعد اربعه سنوات استطاع جون اخراج الكتب المقدسه و وزعها بدون اى صعوبه.

ماذا ترى فعلت لاجل المسيح؟ و الى اى مدى ضحيت لاجله؟و باى شىء؟ هناك من لم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت
وهل تثق فى قدرته على الانقاذ امام امور اصغر كثيرا و تشكر صابرا
له ام ترى تتذمر و تشك فى محبته امام ما يبدو صعبا


http://www.copticforum.net/duzf-zg-sjnm/2040.htm 
المصدر : 

http://www.copticforum.net/duzf-zg-sjnm/2040.htm


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

بطـلان محاكمـة يسـوع 




محــاكمة يســــوع المسيــح 



كتب نيافة الأنبا اغريغوريوس المتنيح : 

موضوع مثير بقدر ما هو مهم ودقيق ، وعلى الرغم من أن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير ومحاكمة الرب يسوع أمام السلطتين الدينية والمدنية قدمتها الأناجيل الأربعة كما كتبها الرسل القديسون متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، وهى فى متناول أيدينا ، وتقرأها الكنيسة على شعبها فى أسبوع الآلام ، وبخاصة فى ليلة الجمعة العظيمة ونهارها ، بعض الكتب ناقشت هذه المحاكمة بشىء من التفصيل ، حيث أن هذا الأسبوع الأخير من حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض حفل بأحداث على جانب كبير من الأهمية ، فهو الأسبوع الذى انتهى بإتمام عملية الفداء التى جاء السيد المسيح خصيصا وتجسد من أجلها ( من أجل خلاص جنس البشر ) – فى هذا الأسبوع تناول السيد المسيح الفصح حسب شريعة موسى النبى – وهو يعتبر الفصح الأخير الذى تناوله السيد المسيح ، والمفروض أنه الفصح الأخير لليهود ؛ لأن فصحنا الحقيقى هو المسيح - كما أن السيد المسيح قد وضع لنا سر الأفخارستيا فى اليوم السابق للصلب لحكمة خاصة . 

لنلمس معا مقدار حب السيد المسيح للبشرية جمعاء ( يهودا وأمم ) ، وفى المقابل نقف لنرى مدى الظلم الذى تعرض له السيد المسيح ( من اليهود والأمم ) أثناء محاكمته الدينية أمام مجلس السنهدريم الأعظم وهو أعلى سلطة دينية قضائية عند اليهود ، وفى ظل القانون الرومانى الذى صدق على الحكم بالصلب ، وقام حكام النظام بتنفيذه . 

نتعرض فى قضية صلب المخلص لزوايا لاهوتية وعقائدية وطقسية وتاريخية وروحية ، حتى تكتمل الصورة عن الملابسات والظروف التى أحاطت بأكبر مهزلة حدثت فى التاريخ الإنسانى ، ومع بالغ الأسى ، انها تمت باسم القانون وكان القضاة فيها رجالا فى القمة سلمت إليهم مقاليد العدالة فى زمانهم ، واستطاعوا فى عجالة من الوقت لا تزيد عن ساعات أن يتخذوا قرارا جماعيا بإصدار حكم ظالم قاس وشرير ، لطخ اليهود والرومان تاريخهم بأبشع جريمة نكراء عرفها تاريخ البشر . 

المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى يقول : 

من العجيب أن يقف رؤساء الكهنة والكهنة وقادة الدين اليهودى ومعهم المأجورين من عامة الشعب ، وهم يهدرون بأصواتهم ، ويقولون فى اصرار للحاكم الرومانى – الغريب الجنس والوثنى – عن سيد البشرية كلها طهرا ونقاء وجودة وصلاحا : " لو لم يكن فاعل شر لما كنا قد سلمناه إليك " ( يو 18 : 30 ) . بينما أن الحاكم – الغريب الجنس – يقول بعد فحص الأمر ثلاث مرات : " لقد جئتمونى بهذا الرجل كمفسد للشعب ، وها أنذا قد استجوبته أمامكم فلم يثبت لى أى شر مما تتهمون به هذا الرجل ، ولا ثبت هذا لهيرودس أيضا ، إذ أعاده إلينا . فها أنتم أولاء ترون أنه ما من شىء يستوجب الموت قد صدر عنه ( لو 23 : 14 ، 15 ) ، ( يو 18 : 38 ) ، " إننى لا أجد شرا فى هذا الرجل " ( لوقا 23: 4 ، 14 ) ، ( يوحنا 19 : 4 ، 6 ) ، " أى شر فعل هذا ؟ إننى لم أجد فيه علة تستوجب الموت " ( لوقا 23 : 22 ) ، ( متى 27 : 23 ) ،.......

( مرقس 15 : 14 ) وقال لهم أخيرا إنى برىء من دم هذا البار " ( متى 27 : 24 ) ، وكذلك امرأة بيلاطس البنطى وهى إمرأة وثنية أرسلت إلى زوجها تقول : " إياك وذاك البار " ( متى 27 : 19 ) ، ويهوذا الأسخريوطى الذى باع سيده رجع إلى رؤساء كهنة اليهود يقول لهم " إنى قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا ، ( متى 27 : 4 ) واللص الذى صلب معه اعترف لزميله موبخا إياه ويقول " نحن بعدل جوزينا لأننا ننال جزاء أعمالنا ، أما هذا فلم يفعل سوءا " ( لوقا 23 : 41 ) . 

إن محاكمة السيد المسيح وهو برىء بل هو البراءة كلها والطهارة كلها ، هى وصمة عار فى جبين الأنسانية ، كانت وستظل مثلا صارخا لما يمكن أن تصنعه الأهواء البشرية من تعويج للقضاء ، وتحريف للعدل ، وسفح للعدل ، وهى صورة بشعة لما يمكن أن يصل إليه رجال فى منصة القضاء الدينى والمدنى ، بعد أن تنحرف نفوسهم عن جادة الحق والعدل ، بفعل الشهوات والرغبات والمطامع ، أو بفعل الخوف من عدم بلوغها . 

+ + +

إن بعض الكتلب الغربيين أمثال فرانك موريسون وهو محامى انجليزى ومن كبار رجال القانون الأنجليزى بالقرن التاسع عشر كتب عن السبعة أيام الأخيرة من حياة السيد المسيح ، وتعرض لملابسات محاكمة السيد له المجد نعرض بعضا مما كتبه – من كتابه : ( من دحرج الحجر ) : - 

لقد جاءت كتابات كتاب البشائر الأربعة لهذه الفترة متفقة اتفاقا يسترعى الأنتباه ، كانت محاكمة يسوع وموته حادثة تاريخية مدوية تؤيدها بطريق غير مباشر كثير من الوقائع السياسية وسيل زاخر من المؤلفات التى دارت حولها . 

لقد مات السيد له المجد ميتة قاسية على أيدى السلطات الرومانية ، كيف سلك فى تلك المحنة القاسية . 

لعل الباحثون حول موضوع محاكمة السيد المسيح يتساءلون عن موضوع التهمة التى قامت حوله .... ما الذى أقامه المدعون عليه من التهم ؟ وإن كانت التهم متعددة ، كما هو الحال فى القضية التى نحن بصددها ، يسألون عن التهمة الحقيقية ضد المتهم الذى حكموا عليه . 

أجمع المؤرخون – من نصوص ماورد بالكتاب المقدس – على أن وقت إلقاء القبض على يسوع فى بستان جثسيمانى جرى فى ساعة متأخرة من الليلة السلبقة ليوم الصلب . وهناك ما يحملنا على الأعتقاد أن ساعة القبض لم تكن قبل منتصف الساعة الثانية عشرة . 

وهذا التقدير أساسه حساب الزمن الذى استغرقته الحوادث بين الفراغ من حفلة العشاء فى العلية ، وبين وصول شرذمة الجند المسلحة إلى البستان فوق منحدرات جبل الزيتون . هناك ثلاثة أشياء تدل على أن القبض كان فى ساعة متأخرة : 

+ كان التلاميذ تعابى منهوكى القوى . وختى بطرس الصياد المخشوشن الذى ألف الصحو واليقظة والسهر فى البحر لم يقدر على مغالبة النوم . 

+ يشير كل من متى ومرقس إلى ثلاث فترات متقطعة من النوم ، كان يوقظهم فى كل مرة مجىء يسوع إليهم من صلواته الحارة تحت الأشجار المتعانقة . 

+ كان الوقت ظلاما حالكا ، واستطاع يسوع عند رؤيته المشاعل أن يميز القادمين للقبض عليه من بعيد ( مر 14 : 42 ) : " قوموا ننطلق ، هوذا الذى يسلمنى قد اقترب " . 

ومن يقرأ تفاصيل هذه القصة الرائعة ، لا يسعه إلا التسليم أن – الرب وتلاميذه - هذه المرة إلى البستان تختلف عن سابقاتها التى أشار إليها البشير يوحنا ، فإن هؤلاء الرجال كانوا قد بقوا ، نزولا على إرادة سيدهم ، بعد الوقت الذى كانوا يأوون اليه عادة إلى مضاجعهم فى قرية بيت عنيا . وترقبوا شيئا كان يترقبه هو ، ويعرف تماما أنه حادث . وإذا افترضنا أنهم فرغوا من العشاء فى منتصف الساعة العاشرة ، وأنهم بلغوا البستان فى العاشرة تماما ، فلا يمكن أن يكون القبض عليه وقع قبل منتصف الساعة الثانية عشرة . وهذا يحدد لنا - بشىء من اليقين – الساعة التى بدأت فيها المحاكمة التمهيدية . 

لقد أجمع علماء طبوغرافية أورشليم القديمة أنه كان هناك درج نازل من المدينة العليا إلى أحد أبوابها يؤدى إلى بركة سلوام ، فى الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية من سور المدينة . وقد أشار إليه نحميا فى سفره ( ص 3 : 15 )بقوله : " الدرج النازل من مدينة داود " وأيضا ( ص 12 : 37 ) " وعند باب العين الذى مقابلهم صعدوا على درج مدينة داود عند مصعد السور " . 

كان أمام الجند الذين ألقوا القبض على يسوع طريقان ، إما أن يسيروا بمحاذاة وادى قدرون الى أسفل الدرج ، ومنه إلى دار رئيس الكهنة ، وإما أن يتتبعوا طريق بيت عنيا الرئيسى إلى المدينة الجديدة ، ومنها إلى حى الكهنة . ولو أن التقاليد لم تشر الى اتخاذ الطريق الأول ، إلا أن السير بيسوع وسط الحى الغاص بالسكان فى المدينة السفلى لا يبدوا ملائما لأغراض القوم ، إنه يحتم عليهم أن يلفوا دورة طويلة تضيع عليهم وقتا طويلا ، والوقت عامل له خطورته فيما هم بصدده من عمل حاسم فى الليل . 

وعلينا أن نتصور ونحن نقف فوق نقطة مرتفعة من أسوار أورشليم القديمة ، حوالى منتصف الليلة المأثورة ، لنرى فريقا من الجند والغوغاء يدفعون أمامهم بإنسان هادىء لا يقاوم ، من المنطقة الصخرية التى أحاطت بالناحية الشرقية من جدار الهيكل ، إلى الطريق التاريخى فى الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من سور المدينة ، ثم إلى معسكر أعدائه الألداء الحاقدين . 

ماهى التهمة التى أقيمت ضده ؟ 

وما هو الأساس الذى بنيت عليه محاكمته ؟ 

يستنتج الباحث فى أدوار القضية كلها أن هناك مظاهر تغاير الشريعة اليهودية مغايرة فاضحة . وهذا واضح من الكتب اليهودية مثل : المشنة العبرانية ، والتقاليد اليهودية القانونية القائمة فى ذلك العصر . 

فمثلا كان غير قانونى فى الشريعة اليهودية : 

+ أن يقوم حرس الهيكل بأمر رئيس الكهنة بإلقاء القبض على أى انسان ، فإن هذا كان يترك عادة إلى الشهود المتطوعين . 

+ وكان غير قانونى أيضا أن يحاكم إنسان على تهمة تستوجب عقوبة الأعدام فى أثناء الليل 

+ ولم يكن جائزا محاكمة متهم بعد غروب الشمس إلا فى التهم المدنية المالية . 

+ كذلك كان غير قانونى أن يتقدم القضاة لأستجواب المتهم بعد أن تناقضت أقوال الشهود وثبت كذبها ، وكان واجبا إطلاق سراحه ، ومعاقبة الشهود بالأعدام رجما – طالما ثبت كذب شهادتهم . 

يعلم كل من درس رواية المحاكمة – كما وردت فى الأنجيل الكريم – أن هناك ثلاث تهم أصلية أقيمت ضد يسوع فى أدوار المحاكمة المتعاقبة : 

1- هــدد بنقض الهيكل وهدمه . 

2- أدعى أنه ابن اللــــــــه . 

3- أثار الشعب ضـــــد قيصر . 

ويمكن إبعاد التهمة الأخيرة لأول وهلة . فإنها لم تكن موضع شكوى اليهود ولا علة ثورتهم عليه ، ولكنهم حاكوها لأغراض سياسية . ولم يكن القانون الرومانى يقيم وزنا للتهم التى حكم من أجلها على المسيح بالموت ، ومع ذلك لم يكن مستطاعا تنفيذ هذا الحكم دون مصادقة بيلاطس الوالى الرومانى . لذلك رأى اليهود أنفسهم مضطرين إلى انتحال تهمة سياسية ليبرروا موقفهم أمام الوالى الرومانى فى طلب الحكم على المتهم بعقوبة الموت ، التى كانوا قد بيتوا النية عليها . فاتخذوا لهم ذريعة تهمة التآمر ضد قيصر ، وهى التهمة التى تجد أذنا صاغية عند الوالى الرومانى أو أى ممثل للسلطة الرومانية ، وحتى هذه التهمة قد طاش سهمهم فيها ، وكان فى الأمكان تفنيدها والقضاء عليها لو أن الولاية كانت فى ذلك العهد فى أيد حازمة غير مسترخية . 

كان من العادات القديمة المأثورة فى اجراءات الشريعة اليهودية أن الشهود هم الذين يقيمون الدعوى فى المحاكمات الجنائية . ولم تكن الشريعة تبيح إجراء غير هذا فكان أول عمل قام به القوم فى مأساة منتصف الليل بعد إحضار المتهم إلى ساحة القضاء ، أن دعوا الشهود كما يقضى بذلك القانون ، وقد ألمح إلى هذا صراحة كل من البشيرين مرقس ومتى ،

فقال الأول : 

" لأن كثيرين شهدوا عليه زورا ، ولم تتفق شهادتهم " 

وقال الثانى : " جاء شهود زور كثيرون " 

ويؤيد البشير مرقس أن أقوال أولئك الشهود لم تتفق فلم يؤخذ بها . 

ويتضح من هذا أن الشهادات التى أشار إليها البشيران ، مهما كان مضمونها ، هى من النوع الذى يقبل احتياطيا فقط . ومعنى هذا أن أقوال الشهود إما كانت مناقضة لما ألفه وعرفه قضاة المحكمة ، أو كانت باطلة لأسباب فنية قانونية . وقول البشير مرقس : " لم تتفق شهادتهم " يحملنا على الأخذ بالرأى الثانى . 

وهنا تقدم إلى المحكمة رجلان بدليل معين عرضى . وفى هذا يقول البشير مرقس : 

" ثم قام قوم وشهدوا عليه زورا قائلين : نحن سمعناه يقول إنى أنقض هذا الهيكل المصنوع بالأيادى ، وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنى آخر غير مصنوع بأياد " 

ويؤيد هذا القول البشير متى ، فيقول : " ولكن أخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور وقالا : هذا قال إنى أقدر أن أنقض هيكل الله ، وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنيه " 

ومهما يكن من أمر ما حدث فى تلك الليلة المأثورة ، فإن اثنين تقدما إلى المحكمة واتهما يسوع ، الذى كانت أنوار المصابيح تنعكس على وجهه الطاهر بأنه قال كلاما أشبه بهذا . وهذه حقيقة هامة ، ينبغى التنبه لها . ذلك لأن الشهادة التى أدلى بها هذان الرجلان كانت تشويها وعكسا لشىء قاله المسيح نفسه فى حفل عام . شهد الرجلان أنهما سمعا المتهم يتفوه بأقوال ، لو أمكن برهنتها ، لأستحق عليها عقوبة مزدوجة : عقوبة الشعوذة ، وعقوبة تدنيس الهيكل المقدس . وكانت عقوبة الشعوذة الموت ، كذلك كانت عقوبة تدنيس حرمة المعابد الموت رجما والتشهير بجثة الميت . ومن وجهة نظر أعداء يسوع ، كانت التهمة كافية لتنفيذ مأربهم فيه ، ومع ذلك فقد استبعدت الشهادة : " ولا بهذا كانت شهادتهم تتفق " . 

نلاحظ أن المحكمة على الرغم من عدم شرعية الجلسة فى ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، تضيع وقتا طويلا فى إجراءات قضائية لم تؤد بها إلى نتيجة ما . وبعد سماع أقوال الشهود وقف المسيح بين الجمع متهما بريئا لا سبيل إلى إدانته . وبدت الأجراءات كلها تتحطم لعدم انسجامها مع نقطة معينة فى الشريعة اليهودية . 

وينبثق من هذه الحقيقة التاريخية الهامة شيئان : أولهما أن قيافا لم يكن قويا بالقدر الذى يمكنه من إملاء إرادته على هذا الجمع . فقد كان بين أعضاء غرفة المشورة هذه تيارات قوية تلح بمراعاة قواعد الشريعة مراعاة صارمة ، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بالشهود 

ونلاحظ أن حكم هذه الهيئة لم يكن نهائيا ، وكان لا بد من أن يصادق على قرارها مجلس السنهدريم الأعلى فى جلسة كاملة فى الصباح التالى . والظاهر أنه ثارت معارضة قوية من " نيقوديموس " احتج فيها على محاكمة بدون اجراءات قانونية منصفة . وكان من الميسور لهم أن يبرروا عدم شرعية المحاكمة الليلية بما اقتضته الضرورة السياسية الملحة وبسبب اقتراب موعد الفصح ، ولكن أى خطأ فى اجراءات اثبات التهمة كان كافيا لإرغامهم على إطلاق المتهم فى ساعة كان من المحتمل جدا أن تهرع حوله الجماهير وتنضم إلى جانبه . 

ثم أن غربلة أقوال الشهود على هذا النحو ، والتدقيق فيها كان عاملا من العوامل التى تحمل الشهود أنفسهم على الحذر الشديد فى إبداء أقوالهم . وكان من أخطر الأمور على إنسان أن يكون شاهدا فى تهمة عقوبتها الموت ، لأن نظم الفقه اليهودى كانت تميل دائما إلى تأويل الأشياء فى صالح المتهم حتى تثبت إدانته ، وكانت عقوبة الشهادة الزور الموت ، لذلك كانت هذه المحاكمات قليلة جدا . 

ما هو الحديث التاريخى الذى كان أساسا لهذه التهمة ؟ وما الذى قاله يسوع فغلا من أقوال اتخذها الشهود سندا لشهاداتهم ؟ 

جاء فى رواية القديس مرقس أن الشهود قالوا إنهم سمعوا يسوع يهدد بتدمير الهيكل وإعادة بنائه بطريقة سحرية فى ثلاثة أيام . ةالألفاظ صريحة فى نصها : " إنى أنقض هذا الهيكل المصنوع بالأيادى ، وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنى آخر غير مصنوع بأياد " . 

أما البشير متى يعدل التهمة ويخففها كثيرا . وفيها نجد تلك الأعادة السحرية لبناء الهيكل ، ولكن ينسب إلى السيد المسيح قوله فقط إن لديه القوة على ذلك : " هذا قال إنى أقدر أن أنقض هيكل الله وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنيه " . 

إن مضمون هذه التهم تشير إلى قدرة السيد المسيح على الأتيان بهذه الأعمال من خلال السحر والشعوذة !! ... ألم يقل اليهود عنه أنه ببعلزبول يخرج الشياطين !! ... 

إذن يجب أن تبقى أقوال الشاهدين فى موضع الشبهات حتى تتوفر لدينا شهادات متفقة يحق أن تؤخذ حجة على المتهم ، ولكن الأدلة التى عندنا تقودنا إلى اتجاة آخر غير هذا . فإن الذى قاله يسوع ، حسب رواية البشير يوحنا هو : " أنقضوا هذا الهيكل وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه " ويضيف الكاتب إلى هذا : ( وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده ) . 

إن عبارة " ثلاثة أيام " .... تكررت فى أكثر من حديث ، خذ مثلا الشواهد الثلاثة التى وردت فى بشارة مرقس الرسول : 

" وابتدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الأنسان ينبغى أن يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم " ( مر 8 : 31 ) . 

" لأنه كان يعلم تلاميذه ويقول لهم أن أبن الأنسان يسلم إلى أيدى الناس فيقتلونه ، وبعد أن يقتل يقوم فى اليوم الثالث " ( مر 9 : 31 ) . 

" ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الأنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ، فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه إلى الأمم ، فيهزأون به ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه ، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم " ( مر 10: 33 ) . 

إن السيد المسيح هنا يؤكد على حتمية قيامته من الموت بعد ثلاثة أيام ، هذا هو جوهر حديث السيد المسيح عن انتصاره على الموت ، أما عدد الأيام الثلاثة – التى اتخذها الشهود الحانقين المعاندين – وجعلوا منها تهمة ، فهى ليست القضية فى تخطيط السيد المسيح فى عملية الفداء التى كان يستعد لها . 

بقى أن نلقى نظرة على الظاهرة الغريبة الأخرى فى هذه المحاكمة ، فإن يسوع الناصرى قد حكم عليه بالموت ، لا بناء على أدلة المدعين عليه ، بل على اعتراف انتزع منه انتزاعا بعد أن استحلفه رئيس الكهنة . 

ويبدوا لنا جليا أنه بعد استماع أقوال الشهود ورفض شهادتهم ، اتخذت اجراءات القضية اوضاعا شاذة غير قانونية ، وموضع عدم المشروعية أن رئيس المحكمة حاول بتوجيه الأسئلة مباشرة إلى المتهم ، أن يتلمس الأسباب اللازمة للحكم عليه مما عجز عنه الشهود أنفسهم . 

وهذا يناقض تناقضا تاما حرفية القانون القضائى اليهودى وروحه ، وقد كان مرماه أن يحوط حياة المواطن اليهودى بكل أسباب الضمان . فإن إقامة الدعوى فى قضية عقوبتها الموت كانت موكولة بحسب الشريعة اليهودية إلى الشهود دون سواهم ، فكانت مهمتهم أن يلقوا القبض على المتهم ، وأن يجيئوا به إلى ساحة القضاء ، وكانت مهمة المحكمة أن تصون حقوق المتهم بكل الوسائل الممكنة ، وتبذل كل جهد فى تمحيص أقوال الشهود واصدار حكم عادل لا تحيز فيه على الأدلة التى يتقدمون بها . 

ونظرة واحدة إلى نص الرواية فى هذه القضية تدلنا على أن المتهم فيها لم يفز بهذه الحصانة القضائية . ويبدو هذا من لهجة الحنق والغيظ التى وجه بها رئيس الكهنة سؤاله إلى المتهم بعد أن تهدمت أقوال الشهود : 

" أما تجيب بشىء ؟ ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك ؟ " 

ولعل الأعتراض لم يكن على هذا السؤال فى حد ذاته ، فقد كان من حق المسيح كمتهم أن يدلى بأى أقوال أو حقائق دفاعا عن نفسه . كان من اللائق أن يسأل إذا كان لديه شىء يعلق به على أقوال الشهود . أما الذى يسترعى أنظارنا فهو العداء المكشوف نحو المتهم ، وهو نذير بما سيجىء بعد هذا السؤال ، فإن رئيس الكهنة كشف عن نواياه ، وأزال كل المظاهر التى تلبس القضية شكلها القانونى الظاهر على الأقل . 

ذلك أن قيافا وهو واقف فى مكانه وسط المحكمة وجه إلى يسوع القسم الأعظم فى الدستور العبرانى : " أستحلفك بالله الحى " ( متى 26 : 63 ) ولم يكن بد أن يجيب يسوع وهو اليهودى التقى النقى المحافظ على الشريعة صونا لحرمة هذا القسم العظيم : 

وقد جاء بكتاب المشنة اليهودى : 

" إذا قال قائل : أستحلفك بالله القادر على كل شىء ، أو بالصباؤوت ، أو بالعظيم الرحيم ، الطويل الأناة ، الكثير الرحمة ، أو بأى لقب من الألقاب الإلهية ، فإنه كان لزامل على المسئول أن يجيب " . 

وكان السؤال الذى وجهه قيافا رئيس الكهنة إلى المسيح مباشرا صريحا ، مجردا عن المصطلحات العبرانية الخاصة : 

" أأنت المسيح ؟ أتدعى أنك أنت هو الآتى ؟ " 

ولم يكن المتهم بأقل صراحة من سائله ، وهذه هى النصوص الثلاثة لاجابته : 

" أنا هــــو " ( مرقس 14 : 62 ) . 

" أنت قلـــت " ( متى 26 : 64 ) . 

" أنتم تقولون إنى أنا هـــو " ( لوقا 22 : 70 ) . 

لقد نطق يسوع بإجابته فى شىء كثير من التصميم والحزم . ونرى قيافا قد سر بعد أن حصل من المتهم نفسه على هذا الإقرار الهائل الخطير . ويكاد المرء يسمع رنة الفوز والظفر فى صوته وهو يلتفت إلى الأحبار وشيوخ الشريعة قائلا : " ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود ؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف ! أبصروا أنتم " 

والقارىء اليقظ المتنبه لما يسمى بالحقائق الخفية الدفينة فى القصة ، يرى لذة ومتاعا فى تطور القضية هذا التطور الفجائى وبلوغها هذه الذروة المفجعة . 

المعروف أن جماعة الصدوقيين الأقوياء الذين ينتمى إليهم رئيس الكهنة كانوا قد وطنوا العزم على إبعاد يسوع من طريقهم . ولا تتحقق أغراضهم هذه إلا بعقوبة الموت . ومن الغريب أنه مع هذا التصميم ، لم يسعهم الأكتفاء بقضية ثبت فيها التجديف أو الشعوذة ، لأن قيافا كان عليه أن يبتعد بنظره الثاقب إلى آخرين من غير طائفته ، إلى جماعة المعارضين فى مجلس السنهدريم ، وإلى أحكام الشريعة الموسوية ، وإلى ذلك الحاجز المنيع الذى أقامته روما من قوتها وتسامحها . 

ولم يكن أحد أكثر من قيافا يعرف النتائج السياسية والشخصية التى تترتب على مجىء المسيا الذى ترقبته الأمة اليهودية . فإن هذا معناه ظهور نوع من الملكية يكون مقامها فى أورشليم والمقادس الأخرى . ومعناه أيضا تحدى السلطات الرومانية فى كل البلاد ، وثورة الشعب عن بكرة أبيه ، وقيلم حملة تأديبية مريعة على يد قائد رومانى أشبه بتلك الحملة المريعة التى حدثت بعد هذا التاريخ بأربعين عاما ودمرت المدينة تدميرا . وقد كان قيافا رئيس الكهنة سياسيا أريبا وداهية ماكرا حين قال لقومه : " خير أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها " ( يو 11 : 50 ) .

أما النتائج الشخصية التى قد تصيب قيافا على أئر مجىء المسيا المنتظر – ( مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار نظرة اليهود لدور المسيا المنتظر بأنه مخلصهم الأرضى وليس سماويا ) – لم تكن أقل خطورة من تلك النتائج السياسية ، لابد أن يطرأ تغيير على دستور مجلس السنهدريم الأكبر عند حلول النظام الميساوى ، وأن سيادة رئيس الكهنة لا بد أن تزول ، ولا بد أن الحاكم الحقيقى سيكون هو المسيا ، وسيكزن مطلق التصرف فى توجيه سياسة أمته كمنقذ قومى وكمندوب سام لإله إسرائيل !!! ....لهذا فإن ظهور المسيا قد أزعج كثيرين ممن يهمهم بقاء الأحوال الراهنة ، ولعلنا نذكر مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم عندما علم هيرودس بميلاد يسوع الطفل . 

كان لا بد من اختلاق تهمة أخرى غير هذا التهديد البليد بنقض الهيكل وإعادة بنائه ، أو حتى بأن يسوع هو المسيح ، تهمة يرضى عنها بيلاطس الوالى الرومانى ويصدر فيها الحكم بالموت . 

كان الأتهام كله على وشك أن ينهار لولا فطنة قيافا وذكائه – الشرير - الذى استنبط فورا وسيلة لإنقاذ الموقف ، وكانت إجراءاته غير قانونية ، ولكنها كانت الضربة الأخيرة اليائسة من رجل كادت تطيش السهام كلها التى أعدها فاستنجد بقسم الشهادة ، الذى كان يعتبر حتى الصمت عنده تهمة لا تغتفر ، وقد أفلحت الحيلة أكثر مما قدر لها ، لأن فى الجواب الجرىء " أنا هــو " ! الركن القوى لإثبات تهمة شنيعة أمام الوالى الرومانى . 

وقد يتغاضى قيصر عن أقوال داعية يسند لنفسه حقا دينيا يهتم به أبناء البلد المحتل ، ولكن لن يقدر أن يتغاضى عن شخص يطالب لنفسه بالعرش !! ... وبسرعة اقتحم قيافا فكر بيلاطس : " إن أطلقت هذا فلست محبا لقيصر ! " . 

يالرياء ونفاق اليهود ، فى السابق أرادوا أن يوقعوا السيد المسيح فى مشكلة الجزية ، وهل يجوز أن تعطى لقيصر أم تمنع عنه ، محاولين استغلال أى إجابة بالموافقة أو النفى ، فإذا وافق السيد على الجزية اعتبروه غير وطنى ، وإن رفض أوشوا به لقيصر ... السيد المسيح بجانب حبه لرسالته إلى المنتهى ، فهو محب لبلده إلى أقصى درجة ، ولكنها ليست هى القضية التى جاء من أجلها ، إن قضيته الأساسية هى خلاص العالم ، وبعد ذلك كل شىء يمكن أن يجىء بشخصيات سياسية أو عالمية ، .... . 




:download:

يتبع


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

حوادث قبل منتصف الليل ...... ( ليلة الجمعـــــة ) . 

إن اعتبارات الزمن لعبت دورا حاسما فى تقرير الحوادث التى سبقت موت المسيح .... يتعين علينا ونحن ندرس تلك التفاصيل أن تكون عيوننا دائما ترقب الساعة .... لا سيما حينما نقترب من عنصرين هامين فى القضية وهما المفاوضات التى قام بها زعماء اليهود مع يهوذا ، ثم مباحثاتهم مع بيلاطس البنطى ...... 

لنبدأ أولا بقضية : يهــــــــــــوذا الأسخـــريوطى : 

ترى .. لماذا يظهر يهوذا فى القصة فجأة ؟ ويسوع بنفسه يقول : " إن أبن الأنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب ........! " وما الذى كان فى وسعه أن يقدم لرؤساء الكهنة مما كان عسيرا عليهم أن يفعلوه بحكم وظائفهم ؟ بل ما الداعى إلى انفاق هذا المبلغ الضئيل ثمنا للدم فى سبيل الحصول على خدمته ؟ 

من السخف أن نحسب يهوذا مجرد مخبر عام تطوع لإرشاد السلطات إلى المخبأ الذى آوى اليه من كان صديقا من قبل ، فإن يسوع لم يكن مختبئا ، ومنذ اللحظة التى وصل فيها إلى بيت عنيا عصر يوم الجمعة لم يفعل شيئا لإخفاء حركاته .. فحضر حفلة العشاء التى أقيمت تكريما له فى بيت سمعان الأبرص إما مساء السبت أو مساء الثلاثاء ، وانطلق إلى أورشليم على مرأى القوم فى ثلاثة أيام متتالية ( الأحد والأثنين والثلاثاء ) وكان يعود منها إلى بيت عنيا فى مساء كل يوم ليبيت هناك . 

لم يخفى السيد المسيح شيئا من تحركاته سوى مكان أكل الفصح ، ليتمم الطقس حسب الشريعة بهدوء ويؤسس سر الأفخارستيا ... وبعد ذلك عاد إلى البستان وهو مكان معروف لكثيرين أن السيد المسيح يختلى فيه مع تلاميذه للصلاة أولتفسير الأمثال . 

من السخرية أن أن نفترض أن زعماء اليهود جهلوا حركاته وانتقالاته بينما عرفت ذلك جماهير الشعب الذين أحاطوا به وزحموه فى طرقات أورشليم فى صباح يوم الأحد . ما من شك فى أنهم مقره جيدا ، وكان هينا عليهم أن يبعثوا رسلهم سرا وبسرعة إلى بيت عنيا لالقاء القبض عليه فى أى مساء من تلك الليالى الأربعة العصيبة . فلماذا لم يفعلوا هذا ؟ وما الذى حملهم على أنتظار معونة يهوذا ؟ 

جرت عادة الشراح أن يجيبوا عن هذه الأسئلة بما دونه الأنجيل بقولهم إن الخوف من الشعب هو الذى حملهم على هذا الموقف المحاذر ، وهذا حق ... فإن الخوف من الشعب كان له أئر كبير فى نفوس زعماء اليهود ، وما درى أحد كيف كانت تتطور القضية وأى عواقب كانت ستنشأ ، لو أن الزعماء ألقوا القبض عنفا وعلانية على شخص حسبه فريق كبير من الشعب المسيا الذى أعلنت عنه النبوات . لقد فعل الزعماء فعلتهم وهم يصوبون أبصارهم إلى الرأى العام الذى حسبوا له كل حساب .

ولكننا نضيف سببا آخر .... إن وراء الخوف الظاهرى المعترف به من الشعب ، خوفا آخر أشد وأعمق – خوفا يعلل كل ترددهم وتذبذبهم ، حتى بلغت أسماعهم المذهولة رسالة رحبوا بها أيما ترحاب – ونعنى بذلك الخوف من السيد المسيح . 

لا نستطيع أن نضع شيوخ اليهود بمعزل عن القيود والخرافات التى شاعت فى عصرهم ، كما أننا لا ننكر أن شهرة يسوع كانت قد ذاعت بين الناس ، وعلا اسمه بين القوم وسمت شخصيته . وتناقلت الألسن قصص معجزاته فى إعادة البصر للعميان وشفاء المشلولين . وانتشرت هذه الأنباء على أورشليم من كل أجزاء البلاد ، وسلم بها الناس حتى فى الأوساط العليا . ويخيل إلينا أن معاصريه لم يرتابوا فى أن لديه بعض القوى الخارقة التى لم يألفوها فى جيلهم . 

أن هناك هالة من الغموض الشديد قد انعقدت حول شخص يسوع ، إن ما كنا ننتظره من قوم يملكون زمام السلطة فى موقف خطير ، أن يقوموا بإلقاء القبض على يسوع وهو فى الهيكل ، من الحقائق البارزة فى هذه القصة أن السيد المسيح ظل مسيطرا على الموقف كله إلى النهاية . 

أن زعماء اليهود قد خافوا أن تتدخل قوة غريبة فتأخذه من بين أيديهم ، فيعجزوا فى آخر الأمر عن إلقاء القبض عليه ، إلى أن حانت الساعة الحادية عشرة من ليلة يوم الجمعة . والظاهر أن لقاءهم بيهوذا قد هون عليهم الأمر ، إن يهوذا هو أقرب الأشخاص للسيد المسيح بحكم التلمذة ، ويستطيع أن يقدم لهم النصيحة فى حالة تعرضهم لأى شىء ممكن يحدث لهم من جانب يسوع ، لو استعمل معهم قوته الخارقة !!! 

وقد قيل فى هذا : " لما سمعوا فرحوا ووعدوا أن يعطوه فضة ، وكان يطلب كيف يسلمه فى فرصة موافقة " ( مر 14 : 11 ) . 

ولو تتبعنا سير الحوادث كما دونت فى البشائر ، لرأينا أن هذه المقابلة تمت على أقرب تقدير يوم الثلاثاء بعد حفلة العشاء فى بيت سمعان الأبرص ، ومع ذلك لم يتمكنوا من القيام بأية حركة ، ولم يتبدل ترددهم عزما إلا فى يوم الخميس ليلا ، لما أسرع يهوذا من العلية إلى نقل الأنباء إليهم . عند ذلك قاموا بعملهم الحازم . 

ولنفرض أن التفاهم بين يهوذا ورؤساء الكهنة قد تم على هذا النحو : " نحن قد اعتزمنا القبض عليه يوم الخميس ليلا ، فابق معه حتى تثق تماما من كل حركاته ، ثم تعال سريعا واخبرنا ، وعلينا بقية الأمر " . ... ولكننا نلاحظ أن بضع ساعات مضت بين الزمن الذى انسحب فيه يهوذا من العلية التى تناولوا فيها العشاء وبين وصول العسكر المجج بالسلاح إلى بستان جثسيمانى ، فما التعليل التاريخى لهذا الأبطاء ؟ فلنتأمل هذا الموقف مليا وننظر إلى غرابته ، لأنه حافل بالأشياء الغريبة حقا التى لا يمكن تعليلها بغير ذلك . 

إننا لا نتصور مثلا أن يغرق التلاميذ على التو فى النعاس بمجرد وصولهم إلى البستان ، وهم يعلمون أن أحداثا خطيرة ستقع هذه الليلة ! لم نعهد الطبائع البشرية على هذا النحو من الجمود والأستكانة ، لا بد من تعليل لهذه الفترة الطويلة التى بلغ مداها ثلاث ساعات ، فى مأساة خطيرة متشابكة الحوادث كهذه . ولزام علينا أن نعرف ما الذى كان يفعله يهوذا طيلة هذه المدة ...

إننا نثق أن يسوع قد أتى إلى العالم من أجل هذه الساعة ، لما خرج يهوذا من العلية للقيام برسالة بريئة فى ظاهرها ، عرف يقينا بأمرين : عرف أن يسوع ذاهب إلى بستان جثسيمانى ، وعرف أيضا أن روحه آخذة فى الجنوح نحو الصليب ، لقد نفذ السيد المسيح عزمه على تسليم نفسه بأسلوب بارع ودقيق ، وهو العالم بنفسيات البشر وميولهم ...!! إن يسوع لم يبد أى مقاومة أمام الجند واليهود ، لأن رغبته ومزاجه وقتئذ كان أميل إلى الأستسلام والخضوع لصالبيه ..... . 

ومهما تكن ألفاظ الحديث ونصوصه الذى دار بين يهوذا ورؤساء اليهود ، فلا شك أنه كان فى شىء من هذا المعنى : 

" هو يفكر فى الموت ويتحدث عنه ، وهو الآن ذاهب إلى البستان عند سفح جبل الزيتون ويبقى هناك حتى أوافيه . فهيئوا أمركم على عجل وأنا سآخذكم إليه " . 

لابد أن نأخذ بهذا الأستنتاج فنحن نعلم أن يهوذا قاد الحملة المأمورة بالقبض على يسوع – إلى بستان جثسيمانى دون أن يخطىء الطريق على الرغم من الظلمة فى هذه الساعة المتأخرة من الليل ، ونعلم أيضا أن يسوع انتظر فى ذلك البستان على الرغم من إرهاق تلاميذه ، والظاهر أنه كان متأهبا لأن ينتظر هناك حتى مطلع الفجر . 

وقراءة يوحنا 13 : 13 ، 28 ، 29 ، تزيد فى رجحان الصدق فى هذه القصة ، يبدو أن كل تلميذ من تلاميذ السيد المسيح كان يظن بأن يهوذا كان مكلفا من قبل باقى التلاميذ بشراء لوازم للعيد ، فاضطر إلى التغيب عنهم بعض الوقت . كان بستان جثسيمانى مكانا لائقا لموعد اللقاء ، لأنه يقع فى المثلث القائم بين الطريقين الرئيسيين على أكتاف جبل الزيتون إلى تلك الضاحية الصغيرة ، ويؤدى ذانك الطريقان الجبليان ، علاوة على الطريق الرئيسى المتاخم للبستان ، إلى بيت عنيا . 

الأرجح أن يهوذا فضل أن يذهب إلى دار رئيس الكهنة لأنهاء الأتفاق معه ، ويؤجل مهمته الأخرى لشراء لوازم العيد ، لأنها مهمة قابلة للتأجيل . 

ترى ماذا كان تأثير هذا التصرف من قبل يهوذا على قيافا والصدوقيين ؟ الذين كان همهم الأكبر القضاء على يسوع . إن أمرين جوهريين فى الموقف تغلبا على كل اعتبار آخر فى سياسة القوم : 

الأول : أنه كان من أفدح النكبات لسمعتهم ومصلحتهم أن يبدأوا محاولة فاشلة للقبض على يسوع فى ذلك المكان . فإنه لو فشلت محاولتهم لعوامل خارقة للطبيعة ، لكان الخطب فادحا لا يمكن مداوته . 

والثانى : أنه كان من الخطر عليهم أن يقبضوا على يسوع ثم يضطرون إلى تأجيل محاكمته مدة السبعة الأيام التى قررها عيد الفصح . ولم يكن فى وسعهم الأعتداء على هذا التقليد بأى حال من الأحوال . وكانت أورشليم فى أيام الفصح بسبب ازدحامها بالغرباء والزائرين ، تتهيج لأقل الأشياء وتعمد إلى الثورة والأضطراب لأتفه الأسباب ، وربما كان لهم أن يركنوا إلى الذهول المؤقت الذى يطرأ على الرأى العام على أئر حادثة خطيرة كالقبض على يسوع ، ولكن لا يلبث أن يعقب ذلك رد الفعل بعد بضع ساعات . 

وبينما هم يواجهون هاتين المشكلتين ، جاء يهوذا الأسخريوطى فى ساعة متأخرة من ليلة الخميس بنبأ خطير أصلح موقفهم إزاء هذه المشكلة ، وزاد صعوباتها عشرة أضعاف ..! أصلح موقفهم لأنه أكد لهم إمكان القبض عليه ، ولكنه زاد صعوباتهم لأنه حمل النبأ فى ساعة متأخرة ، وكان عليهم أن يواجهوا أمر القبض بما انطوى عليه من أخطار قد يكون فيها القضاء على سمعتهم وكرامتهم وكيانهم فى الشعب . 

السؤال الذى كان محل البحث : هل فى الأمكان القبض على يسوع ومحاكمته وضمان تنفيذ حكم الأعدام فيه قبل مغيب شمس الغد ؟ . 

كان أمام رئيس الكهنة أن يتشاور مع زعماء الأحزاب المختلفة التى تألف منها مجلس السنهدريم ، .... وهناك شىء أخطر من هذا ، ما هو ؟ 

لأبد أن مخابرة قد جرت بين زعماء اليهود وبين بيلاطس البنطى الوالى الرومانى ، قبل إصدار الأمر بالقبض عليه ، هل يمكن أن نصدق أن قضية خطيرة مثل هذه تعرض على بيلاطس فى صباح يوم الجمعة ، بدون سابق علمه ، وقبل التأكد من استعداده للنظر فيها ؟ 

بالنسبة لؤساء الكهنة كان الأمر جوهرى جدا أن يضمنوا ، ولو فى ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، رضاء الوالى الرومانى وتعاونه معهم . 

وبرغم أن البشائر الأربعة لم تذكر شيئا عن هذا الموضوع ، إلا أن هناك حالة صغيرة الحجم ولكنها كبيرة المقدار : عندما نرى أن بيلاطس عدل عن العادة المألوفة فى مثل هذه الأحوال ، وتقدم بنفسه إلى اليهود وذلك إرضاء لتقاليدهم الطقسية التى قضت عليهم بعدم دخول فناء الغريب فى ذلك اليوم . وعلتهم فى ذلك أن الوقت لم يعد يسمح بالتطهير الواجب قبيل الفصح ومعنى هذا لولا أن قضية يسوع عاجلة وخطيرة ، لما عقد بيلاطس مجلس الحكم فى ذلك اليوم ، فإنه من السخف فى سير الحوادث العادية ، أن يعقد مجلس الأحكام القضائية فى يوم تقضى طبيعة الأشياء أن يتغيب فيه كبار الموظفين والشهود . وكون بيلاطس لم يجلس على منصته فى ذلك اليوم ، ويتقدم بلا تردد ظاهر لسماع القضية فى الفناء خارج دار الولاية – يدل على أن بينه وبين الزعماء تفاهما من نوع ما .... 

من جهة أخرى كانت الصعوبات القانونية هائلة – فانعقاد المحكمة فى هزيع الليل ، وانعقاد السنهدريم فى جلسة كاملة فى صباح الغد – كل هذه استدعت تفكيرا جبارا وتنظيما عاجلا ... 

ثم .. أفى وسعهم إقناع بيلاطس أن يتمكن من تنفيذ حكم الأعدام قبل حلول العيد ؟ أيرضى بيلاطس أن ينظر فى القضية بالظروف والملابسات التى يفرضونها على هذا النحو ؟ أتراه يلح على إجراء محاكمة كاملة ، أم يكتفى بالتصديق على قرار أصدرته محاكمهم الخاصة ؟ وما هو المقابل المادى أو الفائدة الأدبيه لبيلاطس ( على أقل تقدير ) مقابل ذلك .

كما أن محاكمة المتهمين اليهود أمام الوالى الرومانى ، كانت تستدعى الحصول على موافقة بيلاطس الشخصية ورضائه قبل إعداد الجدول. 

لم يكن فى أورشليم كلها غير انسان واحد يجرؤ بحكم وظيفته على مقابلة بيلاطس فى ساعة متأخرة من الليل فى الوقت المخصص لراحته ، سوى قيافا رئيس الكهنة ، والأرجح أنه هو الذى قام بهذه المهمة . فهو ، دون سواه ، يستطيع أن يدلى ، بحكم مركزه السامى وسلطته الرسمية ، بالأسباب التى تؤيد هذه المحاكمة . 

إذا كانت هذه الزيارة – التى لم يذكرها الأنجيل – قد تمت ، فسيكون لها شأن فى تعليل بعض الحوادث الغامضة علينا أثناء محاكمة السيد المسيح ، ونقصد مسلك بيلاطس الغريب ( وكذلك زوجته ) فى يوم الجمعة الذى تقرر فيه مصير السيد المسيح .



:download:

يتبع


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

الجمعــــــة العظيمــــــــة

وأحداث الصـــــــــــــلب
يخطىء كل من يزعم أنه يواجه أمرا هينا عند بحث محاكمة يسوع الناصرى أمام بيلاطس الوالى الرومانى ، فإن الأمر غامض ودقيق ... والشىء الغريب فى هذه القصة ، لا نجده فى مسلك اليهود ولا فى مسلك المتهم نفسه ، بل فى مسلك بيلاطس ، وجدير بنا أن نقرأ ما كتبه الرسل فى البشائر الأربعة ، حول محاكمة رب المجد ، نقرأ ما كتب أكثر من مرة ، لنقف على أكبر مهزلة تاريخية نسجها الأطراف الثلاثة : يهوذا الخائن ، واليهود العميان ، وبيلاطس المهزوز . 

ولنلق نظرة على بيلاطس ، ذلك الجندى الفظ غير المثقف ، تقول بعض التقاليد أنه تزوج من " كلوديا بروشلا " وهى حفيدة أغسطس قيصر ، وهذا الزواج كان له الفضل فى وصول بيلاطس واليا على اليهودية ، وبعد نيله هذه الوظيفة السامية طلب أن يؤذن له بامتياز أن يأخذ زوجته معه ، وهذا الأمر لم يكن مصرحا به لولاة الرومان . 

كان المعروف عن بيلاطس أنه رجل خشن فظ ، تعوذه الحنكة والسياسة ، وتطغى على عقله عوامل العناد والقسوة ، أعطى سلطانا فلم يحسن سياسته ، تسبب فى مشاكل كثيرة مع الأمة اليهودية ، ولسنا هنا بصدد البحث فيها ... إنما يكفى الأشارة لبيلاطس وشخصيته من خلال تلك الكلمات القليلة التى دونها عنه المؤرخون . 

قلنا أن هناك مقابلة – المفترض أنها تمت – بين رئيس الكهنة وبيلاطس ، كذلك فإن هناك شيئا آخر يؤيد تلك القصة ، ذلك أن كلوديا بروشلا زوجة بيلاطس كانت فى القصر الهيردسى تلك الليلة ، ومما له مغزاه الخطير أن يسجل الأنجيل هذه الأشارة الوحيدة التى تناقلتها الأجيال عنها فى هذه المأساة ، فيقال عنها : " انها حلمت عن يسوع المسيح فى الليلة السابقة لموته " . وإذ نتتبع المحاكمة الرومانية سائرة حسب الأصول التقليدية التى بموجبها قدم اليهود - يسوع المسيح – متهما فى صباح الجمعة دون تدبير سابق ، فإننا لا نجد معنى للأشارة إلى بروشلا .. وتبدو لنا القصة فى هذه الحالة عارية عن المنطق ، بعيدة عن كل احتمال ، أما حين نضع الأمور فى نصابها ونرتب الحوادث فى تسلسلها الطبيعى فتكون كالآتى : 

كان بيلاطس ليلتها فى أورشليم ، للأقامة مدة العيد العشرة ، بحكم مسئوليته المباشرة عن الأمن العام فى مثل هذه المناسبات ، ومن المحتمل أن تكون كلوديا قد قدمت معه ، وكان من الطبيعى أن يقضى بيلاطس وزوجته وقتا طويلا معا للتحدث والتسامر وهما فى هذه المأمورية ..... 

فإذا أتفقنا أن زيارة يهوذا لقيافا تمت الساعة الثامنة أو التاسعة من مساء الخميس ، وأن القبض على يسوع كان فى حوالى الساعة الحادية أو الثانية عشرة من مساء الخميس ، فإننا نستنتج أن زيارة قيافا لبيلاطس كانت حوالى مابين التاسعة إلى الحادية عشرة من يوم الخميس مساءا ، وإلا فكيف تمكن رؤساء الكهنة من تقديم القضية إلى الوالى فى صباح اليوم التالى ، وحمله على النظر فيها يوم الجمعة صباحا ؟ . 

لسنا ندرى كيف حصل اليهود على رضاء الوالى الرومانى للنظر فى القضية على وجه السرعة بعد إخطار قصير الأجل ، إلا إذا سلمنا أن قوة شخصية وسلطة يهودية عليا لعبت دورها فى الألحاح والأقناع . 

لنفترض أن قيافا قد تعرض لموضوعين أئناء مباحتاته مع بيلاطس : 

الموضوع الأول : أنه سيتم القبض على مهيج سياسى خطير ، ومن الصالح العام أن تتم محاكمته فى صباح اليوم التالى ، وأن يكون الحكم بأقصى عقوبة ، وتم اشتئذان بيلاطس أن تعرض القضية عليه فى صباح الجمعة ، حتى يتسنى إصدار الحكم وتنفيذه قبل مغيب الشمس وحلول العيد . 

الموضوع الثانى : هل يتنازل بيلاطس فى هذا الظرف الخاص ، ويخرج من ساحة القضاء إلى مقابلة الوفد الذى سيجىء اليه بالمتهم وبقرارات المحكمة اليهودية ؟ .

ربما يكون الحديث قد استغرق حوالى النصف ساعة ، عاد بعدها بيلاطس إلى مخدعه ، وهنا قص على زوجته موضوع زيارة رئيس الكهنة ، والأتفاق الذى تم لمحاكمة يسوع فى اليوم التالى ، ..... وحينما آوت كلوديا إلى مضجعها فى تلك الليلة وذهنها مشغول بحقد اليهود على يسوع البرىء ..... فلما استيقظت فى الصباح بعد حلم أليم ومزعج ، ورأت زوجها قد غادر القصر ، عرفت أين ذهب ، وعرفت القضية الدقيقة التى تحتم عليه اليوم أن يفصل فيها ، وفى تلك اللحظة ، بعثت إليه برسالة – تكاد تكون أشبه برسالة برقية فى قصرها وسرعتها – نقلت فيها إليه أفكارها ومخاوفها ، وما ينبغى عليه أن يفعل فى القضية 

" إياك وذلك البـــــــار ، لأنى تألمت اليوم كثيرا فى حلم من أجلـــــــه " . 

إن ما يلفت النظر ، هو أن الحلم ما كان ليزعج بروشلا على هذا النحو عند يقظتها فى الصباح الباكر لو لم تكن قد عرفت وأيقنت أن هناك اتفاقا قد تم بين قيافا وبيلاطس على الحكم على يسوع بأقصى عقوبة وهى الصلب ... !! ولو لم يضمن قيافا أن بيلاطس سينفذ الحكم أو يصدره ، ما كان قد أقدم على القبض على يسوع بهذه السرعة ، وآثر التربص إلى وقت آخر . 

ولو وضعنا ماجاء فى روايات البشائر الأربعة فى صفحة واحدة ، ثم نقارن بينها ، نجدها مجمعة على واحد وهو أن بيلاطس سأل يسوع : " أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ " . 

والمهم فى الأمر هنا أن البشارتين المتقدمتين فى التاريخ لم تشيرا قط حتى إلى نوع التهمة التى أقامها اليهود أمام بيلاطس . فمتى ومرقس بما عهد فيهما من الأيجاز فى القول والبعد عن التبسيط فى الحوادث ذكرا أن بيلاطس سأل هذا السؤال الهام مباشرة ، دون أن تسبقه مقدمات تدعو إليه : 

رواية متى الرسول رواية مرقس الرسول 
" ولما كان الصباح تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة
وشيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه . فأوثقوه
ومضوا به ودفعوه إلى بيلاطس البنطى الوالى
...... فوقف يسوع أمام الوالى فسأله الوالى قائلا :
" أأنت ملك اليهــــــــــــود ؟ " .
" وللوقت فى الصباح تشاور رؤساء
الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله ،

فأوثقوا يسوع ومضوا به وأسلموه إلى

بيلاطس . فسأله بيلاطس :

" أأنت ملك اليهــــــــــــــــــود ؟ " . 

رواية يوحنا البشير رواية لوقا الأنجيلى 
" فخرج بيلاطس إليهم وقال : أية شكاية تقدمون
على هذا الأنسان ؟ أجابوا وقالوا له : لو لم يكن
فاعل شر لما كنا قد سلمناه إليك . فقال لهم بيلاطس

: خذوه أنتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم . فقال

له اليهود : لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحدا . ليتم قول

يسوع الذى قاله مشيرا إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعا

أن يموت . ثم دخل بيلاطس أيضا إلى دار الولاية

ودعا يسوع وقال له " أأنت ملك اليهــود ؟ " .
" فقام كل جمهورهم وجاءوا به إلى
بيلاطس . وابتدأوا يشتكون عليه قائلين :
إننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الأمة ، ويمنع أن
تعطى جزية لقيصر ، قائلا إنه هو

مسيح ملك . فسأله بيلاطس قائلا :

" أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ " . 


من سياق ماورد ذكره بالبشائر الأربعة ، نستطيع أن نرتب تفاصيل المحاكمة مع الوالى الرومانى كالآتى : 

عـــــرض لأفتـتـــــاح المحاكمـــــــة 

" ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية لكى لا يتنجسوا فيأكلون الفصح " . تقديم المتهم إلى بيلاطـــس : 
" فخرج بيلاطس إليهم وقال : أية شكاية تقدمون على هذا الأنسان " . طلب بيلاطس إقامة الدعــوى : 
" أجابوا وقالوا : لو لم يكن فاعل شر لما كنا قد سلمناه إليك " . تمنع اليهود عن إقامة الدعوى : 
" فقال لهم بيلاطس خذوه أنتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم " . رد بيلاطـــــــس : 
" فقال له اليهود لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحدا . وابتدأوا يشتكون عليه قائلين : اننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الأمة ، ويمنع أن تعطى جزية لقيصر ، قائلا إنه هو مسيح ملك " . جواب الكهنة تهمة مرتجلـة : 
" ثم دخل بيلاطس أيضا إلى دار الولاية ودعا يسوع وقال له : أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ . سؤال بيلاطـــــس للمتهـــــم : 

أول الترتيبات للمحاكمة كان إحضار يسوع من دار رئيس الكهنة قيافا إلى باب القصر ... ، وعند الوصول للقصر ينتظر الجميع بالخارج لدقائق ريثما تبحث الوثائق والمستندات ، وبعد ذلك يقاد المتهم ، مخفورا بجندى رومانى ، إلى قاعة البلاط التى يجلس فيها بيلاطس ، أما الوفد والمرافقون له فيبقون خارجا . 

وهنا نأتى إلى النقطة التالية ، خروج بيلاطس بنفسه إلى الوفد اليهودى وسألهم : " أية شكاية تقدمون على هذا الأنسان ؟ وقد كان هذا السؤال دليلا لا شك فيه على أن بيلاطس اعتزم إعادة النظر فى القضية ، مما أثار حنق رؤساء الكهنة – لأن جوابهم عليه كان خاليا من اللياقة : " لو لم يكن فاعل شر ، لما كنا قد سلمناه إليك " . 

وكأن باليهود يودون أن يقولوا لبيلاطس : أما تكتفى بالتحقيق الذى أجرته محكمتنا التى اتضح لها أن هذا الأنسان فاعل شر ؟ ولماذا تريد البحث من جديد ما دمنا قد وجدناه مستحق للموت ؟ . 

وقد أجاب بيلاطس جوابا ماكرا لبقا : " خذوه أنتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم " . 

وأبتدأ اليهود يلفقون تهما سياسية للسيد المسيح لأحراج بيلاطس : إننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الأمة ويمنع أن تعطى جزية لقيصر قائلا إنه مسيح ملك ...! " . 

حينئذ دخل بيلاطس إلى القصر ووجه إلى السيد المسيح هذا السؤال التاريخى : " أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ " . 

المسيح أمام هيرودس : 

عندما علم بيلاطس أن يسوع تابع لولاية الجليل حتى أرسله إلى هيرودس الذى كان هو أيضا فى أورشليم فى تلك الأيام ( لوقا 23 : 5 – 7 ) . 

" ولما رأى هيرودس يسوع ابتهج ابتهاجا عظيما ، لأنه كان يتوق لأن يراه منذ زمن بعيد ، بسبب ما كان يسمعه عنه ، وكان يود أن يرى إحدى العجائب التى تجرى على يديه ، وقد سأله بكلام كثير ، ولكنه لم يجبه بشىء ...... " . 

" فهزأ به هيرودس مع جنوده ، وسخر منه ، وألبسه ثوبا براقا ، ثم أعاده إلى بيلاطس ، فأصبح بيلاطس وهيرودس صديقين فى ذلك اليوم ، وقد كانت بينهما من قبل عداوة " ( لو 23 ) . 

" إننا لا نغفل هنا رسالة " كلوديا " زوجة بيلاطس العاجلة له ، ربما كان بيلاطس يريد إنهاء المحاكمة بالتصديق على حكم الأعدام حسب اتفاقه المسبق مع قيافا، ولكن تحذير زوجته له أدى إلى : محاولته إقناع اليهود أن ينفذوا الحكم بأنفسهم .....، وثانيا محاولته إطلاق المتهم ثلاث مرات .... ، وثالثا نراها فى إحالة القضية إلى هيرودس ، ونراها أخيرا فى اللحظة الخطيرة التى عجز فيها عن إسماع صوته وسط ضجيج الجماهير فأخذ ماء وغسل يديه معلنا أن لا يد له فى القضية . 

وهكذا خار بيلاطس لدى سماعه التهديد بتدخل قيصر ، وهكذا انتهت المعركة بين اليهود وبيلاطس بهزيمة الوالى الرومانى ، وانتصار الأرادة اليهودية ، .... وفى داخل بيلاطس انكسار وغيظ من تسلط اليهود ، حتى أنه انفعل عندما أرادوا تغيير عنوان اللافتة : " هذا ملك اليهود " قائلا لهم : ما كتبت فقد كتبت – وانكشف فى النور بيلاطس الحقيقى بعد أن ولت ساعة السمو والأرتفاع فى أزمة شخصية لم تقو فيها نفسه على معاناة التجربة . 

+++ 

السيد المسيح يخرج للصلب : 

كان من العادة أن ينصب القائم الرأسى للصليب فى مكان الصلب ، ويحمل المحكوم عليه بالصلب العارضة الأفقية للصليب ، من سجنه إلى مكان صلبه فى موكب يسبقه قارعو الطبول .. وذلك كنوع من تخويف الشعب ، ولقد كان الصليب والمصلوب عليه لعنة عند اليهود " ملعون كل من علق على خشبة " ( غلاطية 3 : 13 ) .... ولهذا كانوا ينزلون المصلوب من على الصليب ويخلعون الصليب من الأرض ، القائم الرأسى والعارضة الأفقية كليهما قبل حلول المساء : " فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه فى ذلك اليوم . لأن المعلق ملعون من اللـه " ( تثنية 21 : 23 ) . 

خرج السيد المسيح وهو حامل صليبه فى طريقه إلى هضبة الجلجثة أو الجمجمة التى يعتقد أن جمجمة آدم مدفونة تحتها وهذه الهضبة تقع خارج أورشليم عند بوابة جنات عند ملتقى الطريقين القادمين من أريحا والسامرة . 

رافق السيد المسيح فى موكبه لصان .... كان قد حكم عليهما بالصلب من مدة ، أما السيد المسيح فلم تراع معه القاعدة القانونية التى تنص على أن يحجز المحكوم عليه بالأعدام فى السجن لمدة عشرة أيام يتم فيها الأعلان فى المدينة أن من لديه مايبرىء هذا المتهم فليتقدم به ، وكان هذا الأستعجال بالنسبة لتنفيذ الحكم فى السيد المسيح ناجما عن خوف رؤساء الكهنة من أن يعلم أتباعه فيحدثون شغبا ... أو على الأقل يتقدموا إلى بيلاطس بما يحمله على إطلاق سراح السيد المسيح أو إعادة محاكمته . 

حمل كل من اللصين العارضة الأفقية الخاصة به فى سهولة ، أما السيد المسيح ذو الجسد المثخن بالجراح ، والدماء التى تنزف من كل جزء منه ... كان فى حالة من الأعياء والتعب حتى أنه سقط تحت ثقل العارضة الأفقية ثلاث مرات ... ولما رأى الجنود أنه لا يسير معهم بالسرعة الكافية ، وربما خشوا من أن يموت قبل أن يتم صلبه ، سخروا أحد الواقفين على جانبى الطريق وأسمه " سمعان القيروانى " ( وهو أبو الكسندر وروفس المعروفين فى الدوائر الكنسية فى روما ( مرقس 15 : 21 ) ( رومية 16 : 13 ) وقد كان عائدا من الحقل لكى يحمل الخشبة بدلا من السيد المسيح . 

وفى الطريق رأته نساء أورشليم فبكين إشفاقا عليه لمنظره المؤثر :" أخرجن يابنات صهيون وأنظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذى توجته به أمه فى يوم عرسه وفى يوم فرح قلبه ... " ( نشيد الأناشيد 3 : 11 ) فخاطبهن السيد المسيح ملمحا إلى خراب أورشليم : " يابنات أورشليم لا تبكين على ، بل أبكين على أنفسكن وعلى أبنائكن لأنه هى ذى أيام تأتى سيقولون فيها ما أسعد العواقر والبطون التى التى لم تلد والثدى التى لم ترضع " وتقدمت واحدة منهن إسمها " فيرونيكا " تمسح وجهه الملطخ بالدماء والطين بمنديلها ، فكافأها بأن طبعت صورة لوجهه واضحة المعالم على المنديل ( وهى صورة إيجابية وليست سلبية كالمطبوعة على كفن السيد المسيح ، وكذلك هى للوجه فقط دون باقى الجسد ) .

وعندما وصل الموكب إلى مكان الصلب ألقى سمعان العارضة الأفقية ، وبدأت على الفور إجراءات الصلب ، وكانوا يقدمون مخدرا من خمر رخيصة ممزوجة بمر للمحكوم عليهم بالصلب حتى يتخدروا ولا يقاوموا أثناء عملية الصلب ، ولكن السيد المسيح رفض أن يشرب هذه الكأس لأنه لن يقاوم إذ جاء بإرادته إلى الصليب ... ولأنه يريد أن يشرب كأس الآلام إلى منتهاها . ( متى 27 ، مر 15 ، لو 23 ، يو 19 ) . 

الصـــــلب : 

كانت تتم عملية الصلب فى العادة بأن يعلق المصلوب على الصليب بربط يديه ورجليه بالحبال ، ويترك حتى يموت ، أما السيد المسيح فقد ثبت على الصليب بأن دقوا مسامير فى يديه ورجليه ، وقد عبر زكريا النبى عن هذا بعد أن رآه بروح النبوة " فيقول له ما هذه الجروح فى يديك ، فيقول هى التى جرحت بها فى بيت أحبائى " ( زكريا 13 : 6 ) – ولم يفهموا أن ما ربطه على الصليب ليس هو المسامير وإنما حبه لخلاصنا . صلبوه بين لصين كزعيم للأشرار " جعل مع الأشرار قبره " ( اشعياء 53 : 9 ) " أحصى مع أثمة " ( أشعياء 53 : 12 ) . 

وضعوا على الصليب لافتة مكتوبا عليها باللغات العبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية " يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود " . 

وجلس عند الصليب أفراد الكتيبة ينتظرون موت السيد المسيح ويقتسمون فيما بينهم الأشياء التى كانت تخصه ... وأخذوا القميص أيضا ، وإذ كان بغير خياطة منسوجا كله من أعلاه إلى نهايته ، قال بعضهم لبعض " لا نشقه " بل نقترع عليه لمن منا يكون ، كى يتم قول الكتاب " اقتسموا ثيابى بينهم ، وعلى قميصى أقترعوا " . وهذا ما فعله الجند وهذا النص ورد فى المزامير " اقتسموا ثيابى وعلى ردائى ألقوا قرعة " ( مزمور 22 : 18 ) . 

أحداث وقت الصلب : 

بمجرد أن صعد السيد المسيح على صليبه ... حدثت فى الطبيعة ظواهر غير عادية ... فقد حصل كسوف للشمس وحدثت ظلمة على وجه الأرض التى بدأت تموج فى نبضات متتابعة من الزلازل إستمرت طوال فترة الصلب ، والمعروف علميا أنه لا يمكن أن يحدث كسوف للشمس حينما يكون القمر بدرا .... ولا يمكن أن يستمر الكسوف لمدة ثلاث ساعات ... الأمر الذى حير ديونيسيوس الأريوباغى العالم والفيلسوف اليونانى ابن قاضى قضاة أثينا .... وكان فى هذا الوقت يدرس الفلك فى مصر فلما رأى هذه الظاهرة انزعج وقال قولته الشهيرة " إما أن إله الطبيعة وضابط الكون متألم أو أن قوانين الكون قد اختلت ونهاية العالم قد أوشكت " . 

ويقول الأنجيل للقديس لوقا : " فلما رأى قائد المائة ما حدث مجد الله قائلا " حقا كان هذا الأنسان بارا " . لقد أدرك قائد المائة ( لونجينوس ) من مظاهر الطبيعة غير العادية ، أن يسوع المسيح قد صلب غدرا وظلما ، ولذلك تحركت الطبيعة معلنة إحتجاجها على هذا الظلم فأعربت عن ذلك إعلانا وأحتجاجا على الظلم الذى وقع على يسوع المسيح فهتف معترفا ببراءة المصلوب . وهذا القول هو غير ما قاله فيما بعد بعدما رأى الدليل على ألوهية السيد المسيح فقال " حقا كان هذا الأنسان هو أبن الله " ( متى 27 ، مر 15 ) . 

وأيضا " كل الجموع الذين احتشدوا عند هذا المشهد لما رأوا ما حدث رجعوا وهم يقرعون صدورهم " . 

حدثت هذه الظواهر غير العادية فى الطبيعة الجامدة مشاركة منها لربها فى الآمه ..... ومعلنة غضبها على صالبيه ، وبعدما تم الفداء أشرقت الشمس من جديد فى نحو الساعة التاسعة " ويكون فى ذلك اليوم إنى أغيب الشمس فى الظهر وأقتم الأرض فى يوم نور " ( عاموس 8 : 9 ) . " بل يحدث أنه فى وقت المساء يكون نور " ( حزقيال 14 : 7 ) . 

وفى الظلمة أيضا إشارة إلى حجب الأب لوجهه عن السيد المسيح كذبيحة خطية وإثم ، وكذلك إشارة إلى الظلمة الروحية التى إلتحف بها اليهود " فإنى لا أريد أيها الأخوة أن تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند أنفسكم حكماء وهو أن عمى قد حصل لجانب من إسرائيل إلى أن يكون قد دخل ملء الأمم ( رومية 11 : 25 ) . 

كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب : 

نطق السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب بسبع كلمات : 

+ ثلاث منها قبل تمام الكسوف .... أى فى المرحلة الأولى منه . 

+ وأثنتان منها فى تمام الكسوف وتمام الظلمة . 

+ وأثنتان منها بعد أن بدأ القمر يتحرك مبتعدا تاركا قرص الشمس . 

فى المرحلة الأولى : 

1- أعلن غفرانه لصالبيه : 

كان هلاك المتآمرين على السيد المسيح أشد إيلاما لنفسه من الآمه وعذابه . كل أعضاء جسمه مصابة ، كإنسان لم يكن يستطيع إلا أن ينطق وحتى لسانه يبس " يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ، ولصق لسانى بحنكى " ( مزمور 22 : 15 ) ومن المعروف أنه عند العطش الشديد وعندما يفقد الأنسان الكثير من السوائل فى جسده ، أن لسانه ييبس ويلتصق بسقف الحلق ، ويصبح ليس من السهل تحريكه ، وبهذا اللسان صلى من أجل صالبيه : " المحبة قوية كالموت . الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية ، لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب . مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن يطفىء المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها " ( نشيد الأناشيد 8 : 6 ، 7 ) . طلب من أجلهم ... وحيثيات طلبه أنهم لا يعلمون ما هم فاعلون هذا تبيان لحالهم فقط ، ولكن ليس عذرا لهم لأنهم وإن كانوا لا يعلمون شخصه فعلى الأقل أهدروا دما بريئا ... ولكنه صلى من أجلهم وقال :

" يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ما هم فاعلون " . 

من استفاد من صلاته هذه ؟ 

كل من استجاب لعمل روح الله فى داخله وقدم توبة صادقة لله مهما كانت خطاياه وشروره السابقة .. اللص ... قائد المائة ... وكثيرون آخرون .... 

أما اليهود الذين قالوا : " دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا .. " . ولم يقدموا توبة عن أعمالهم فهل أستفادوا ، وهل وثيقة الفاتيكان بتبرئتهم تنفعهم ؟ 

وثيقة تبرئة اليهود من دم السيد المسيح : 

فى العقد الماضى نهض بابا روما من غفوة ، وبدلا من أن يهتم بمشاكل كنيسته ، أو بانقسام الكنيسة منذ مجمع خلقيدونية ، وبالتبعية انبثاق عشرات الطوائف من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية !! وهلاك هؤلاء المسيحيين ، وحزن السماء على الكنيسة وحالها بسبب روح الكبرياء وحب الذات والحقد على كنيسة الأسكنرية التى كانت وما زالت راعية للأيمان الأرثوذكسى القويم 

لم يجد بابا روما فى كل هذه الأمور ، إضافة للعصور المظلمة فى تاريخ الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، وصكوك الغفران ، وفضائح بابوات روما وتحالفهم مع أصحاب المصالح السياسية ، والأغنياء والأثرياء ، وتأييدهم للحروب الصليبية التى جرت على المسيحيين فى الشرق الأوسط مشاكل لا حصر لها ، ..... كل هذا لم يجد بابا روما - الذى أصدر هذه الوثيقة المشئومة بتيرئة اليهود من دم المسيح - !! فى تلك الكوارث مايجعله يهتم بعلاجها ويجعل همه الأول العمل على إعادة وحدة الكنيسة ، وتصحيح الأخطاء العقائدية التى يؤمنون بها ، وبالتالى إعادة تلك الطوائف والمعتقدات الغريبة إلى مسارها الصحيح ، ....... 

وكأن السيد المسيح قد فوض كنيسة روما بنقض حكمه بادانة اليهود وخراب أورشليم ، هذا الحكم والأدانة من جانب رب المجد قامت محكمة نقض أرضية ( بابوية روما ) لأسباب سياسية ودعائية باصدار الوثيقة المذكورة . اعتمادا على صلاة السيد المسيح بالغفران لصالبيه ، وقد فاتهم أن من يتمتع بهذا العفو من قدم توبة عن أعماله الشريرة ،، ونحن نذكر أن السيد المسيح اثناء استجواب بيلاطس البنطى له قال له ان الذى أسلمنى اليك خطيئته أعظم ، وقبل ذلك قال السيد المسيح عن يهوذا الأسخريوطى بأنه ابن الهلاك ، إن جرم صلب السيد المسيح يتحمله أطراف ثلاثة : الطرف الأول هو يهوذا الخائن ، الذى باع بكوريته مثل عيسو من أجل ثلاثين من الفضة !! ولم يكن من الممكن أن يتمتع بالعفو مثل بطرس الرسول الذى ضعف وأخطأ وأنكر المسيح ، هناك فرق بين من باع سيده وبين من أخطأ ، فالبيع خيانة عظمى أما الخطأ عن ضعف فهذا من طبيعة الأنسان ، وبطرس ندم وبكى بكاء مرا . أما يهوذا فقد ختم السيد المسيح على هلاكه ... ولا توجد سلطة دينية أو روحية على الأرض تستطيع أن تغير من الأمر . 

والطرف الثانى فى الجريمة هو قيافا ورؤساء الكهنة وأتباعهم الذين أسلموا السيد حسدا وحقدا ولأسباب ليست خافية على أحد ، فإن قيافا قد تعرض لضرر أدبى عندما أقام السيد المسيح لعازر من الأموات ، وهذا يتناقض مع عقيدته وهو صدوقى لا يؤمن بالقيامة أو وجود ملائكة أو أرواح ، وبهذا تغلبت عقيدة الفريسيين على عقيدة الصدوقيين ، والسبب الثانى الضرر المادى من جراء طرد السيد المسيح للغنم والبقر والمواشى من الهيكل ، وقلب موائد الصيارفة ، وكان قيافا ورؤساء الكهنة هم المحتكرين لهذه التجارة ، ويقومون بتأجير أروقة الهيكل للقادمين لزيارة الهيكل أو للتجار ، اما الطرف الثالث فهم الرومان الذين صدقوا على حكم رؤساء الكهنة بصلب السيد المسيح ، وقاموا بتنفيذ حكم الصلب ، علاوة على الجلد بالسياط والأستهزاء برب المجد ، وبيلاطس نفسه ( وكذلك زوجته التى حذرته ) يعلمان أن هذا المتهم برىء ، ولكن حبا فى الأحتفاظ بالسلطة والمكاسب الدنيوية أسلمه للصلب . 

يبدو أن بابا روما استشعر جرم أجداده الرومان فى أرتكاب هذه الجريمة النكراء ، وأراد أن يبرىء أجداده فشمل بوثيقته هذه شركاء الأجداد وهم اليهود بالعفو . 

ونحن نقول إن هذه الوثيقة لا تنفع اليهود شيئا ،انهم لم يستفيدوا من الخلاص الذى قدمه السيد المسيح للبشرية وهو على الصليب ، وطالما هم على معتقداتهم واصرارهم على عدم الأيمان بالسيد المسيح .. المسيا المنتظر ... فهم بعيدون عن ملكوت السموات . 

الكلمة الثانية للسيد المسيح : 

2- وعد اللص اليمين بالفردوس . 

الكلمة الثالثة للسيد المسيح : 

3- أوكل العناية بأمه إلى يوحنا الحبيب 

فى المرحلة الثانية من الكسوف : 

1- أظهر حقيقة الآمه 

2- أظهر عطشه 

فى المرحلة الثالثة بعد أن أتم السيد المسيح عمل الفداء 
1- أعلن اتمام عمل الفداء 

2- أسلم الروح : عادة يسلم الأنسان روحه فتميل رأسه ، وليس العكس أن تميل الرأس قبل أن يسلم الأنسان الروح ، ولكن السيد المسيح وهو الله متأنسا حدد الوقت الذى يموت فيه كإنسان " ما من أحد ينتزعها منى ، وإنما أبذلها أنا من وحدى من ذاتى ، لى سلطان أن أبذلها ولى سلطان أن استردها هذه هى الوصية التى قبلتها من أبى " ( يو 10: 18 ) . 

صرخ بصوت عظيم ، أى أنه كان لديه قوة كبيرة ... من أين له هذه القوة ؟ روحه إذا لم تغتصب إغتصابا بل سلمها بمحض إرادته ، هو لم يمت ضعفا وإعياء " سكب للموت نفسه " ( اشعياء 53 : 12 ) . لقد ربط السيد المسيح قوة لاهوته حتى يتم الفداء ، هذا يذكرنا بكبش الفداء الذى رآه أبونا ابراهيم ( مربوطا بقرنيه – حتى لا يستعمل قوته ) ، حتى يتم الفداء . 

اقتبل السيد المسيح الآلام والموت فى ناسوته ، لم يسلم روحه إلا بإرادته ، " فى يدك استودع روحى ، فديتنى يارب " ( مزمور 31 : 5 ) ، هنا زاد عليها السيد المسيح كلمة : " يا أبتاه " – صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا " يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى " ... ثم أمال رأسه وأسلم الروح . 

سلم السيد المسيح روحه للآب ، وليس للشيطان ، وهذه علامة الأنتصار .. والفرح للبشرية ، لأن رب المجد يسوع انتصر ونقل البشرية من حالة اليأس والظلمة إلى نور الفردوس .

أحداث بعد الموت : 

بعد موت السيد المسيح على الصليب حدثت عدة حوادث : 

1- بمجرد أن أسلم السيد المسيح روحه البشرية فى يدى الآب ، حدثت زلزلة شديدة ، أى هزة أرضية شديدة أشد من الهزات سابقاتها التى رافقت عملية الصليب ، جعلت الصخور تتشقق ، ويقال أنه ظهر شق فى الأرض من عند هضبة الجلجثة وامتد هذا الشق إلى الهيكل ، وانشطر حجاب الهيكل ( إشارة إلى أنه بدم السيد المسيح فتح الطريق إلى قدس الأقداس ، ولم يعد هناك حاجز بين الله والناس ، وكذلك كرمز لزوال الكهنوت اللاوى الطقسى ) ، وكذلك عاد ضوء الشمس . كما قام عدد من أجساد القديسين ، ويقول البعض أن قيامتهم تمت بعد قيامة السيد المسيح لأنه البكر فى كل شىء ، ويرى آخرون أن قيامتهم تمت عندما أسلم السيد المسيح روحه الطاهرة ، ولكنهم لم يخرجوا من القبور إلا بعد قيامة السيد له المجد . 

2- لما رأى الجموع الذين كانوا مجتمعين حول الصليب وأبصروا ما كان رجعوا وهم يقرعون صدورهم . 

3- كان الرومان يتركون جثة المصلوب حتى تتحلل أو تأكلها الوحوش والطيور الكواسر ، أما اليهود فقد جاء فى شريعتهم " إذا كان على انسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة فلا تبت جسته على الخشبة بل تدفنه فى ذلك اليوم . لأن المعلق ملعون من الله . فلا تنجس أرضك التى يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبا " ( تثنية 21 : 22 ، 23 ) ، فكم يكون الأمر حين يكون اليوم التالى يوم سبت ، " وإذا كان ذلك هو يوم الأستعداد ، ولئلا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب يوم السبت ، لأن يوم السبت هذا كان عظيما " . ولما كانت المدة التى قضاها المصلوبون على الصليب غير كافية لموتهم . " طلب اليهود إلى بيلاطس أن يكسروا سيقانهم ويرفعوهم ، فجاء الجند وكسروا ساقى أول اللذين كانا مصلوبين معه ، ثم كسروا ساقى الآخر ." " وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه وجدوه قد مات ، فلم يكسروا ساقيه " 

ومن المعروف أن من يموت يتحنط دمه ويكون فى القلب الدم متجلطا ومن فوقه بعض البلازما ، فإذا طعن الميت طعنة تنفذ إلى القلب فإنها قد تتسبب فى نزول بعض الدم المتحنط غير الحى وبعض البلازما . 

يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الجند لما وجدوا السيد المسيح قد مات ، فلكى يتأكدوا من موته تقدم واحد من الجند " طعن جنبه بحربة " ، فنفذت الطعنة إلى قلبه فماذا حدث ؟ " فخرج منه على الفور دم وماء " والترجمة الأنجليزية تقول : { Flowed Out } أى ليس خروجا عاديا إنما هو تدفق أو اندفاق بفيض ، تدفق وجريان لكل من الدم والماء .... دم حى خلافا لما قد ينزل من أى إنسان ميت حين يطعن فى قلبه . خرج دم حى وماء منفصلين . تدفقا بصورة واضحة وظاهرة ، وكان هذا الجندى هو " لونجينوس " قائد الكتيبة المكلفة بتنفيذ عملية الأعدام ، فصرخ على الفور " حقا كان هذا الأنسان هو ابن الله " وطبعا معروف المغزى اللاهوتى لعبارة ابن الله . 

وصرخة لونجينوس هذه هى خلاف صرخته الأولى حين شاهد مظاهر احتجاج الطبيعة من كسوف للشمس فى موعد يستحيل حدوثه فيه وزلازل متعددة : حين قال " حقا كان هذا الإنسان بارا " ( لوقا 23 : 47 ) .

ويضع يوحنا اللاهوتى الذى كان واقفا عند الصليب شهادته ويوثقها ويقول : " والذى أبصر ذلك قد شهد وشهادته حق . وهو يعلم أنه قال الحق ، لتؤمنوا أنتم " ( يو 19 : 31 – 35) ، ( 1- يوحنا 5 : 6 – 8 ) . 

يقول التاريخ الكنسى أن لونجينوس قد آمن بالمسيحية ونال أكليل الشهادة وتعيد له كنيستنا القبطية لذكراه فى الثالث والعشرين من شهر أبيب . 





الموقف بعد ظهر يوم الجمعـــــة 

شخصيات وأدوار : 

تمكن اليهود من تحقيق هدفهم وهو صلب السيد المسيح له المجد ، ولم يفطنوا إلى أنهم قد أكملوا النبوات .... " والرب يستهزىء بهم ..... " . 

السيد المسيح مات ليقدم الفداء لجميع الناس على الأرض ..... ، أما أنه مات مصلوبا فكان ذلك ضروريا لليهود لرفع لعنة الناموس عنهم ، ...." لأنه ملعون كل من علق على خشبة " .

لم يبق على مسرح الحوادث إلا نفر قليل هم: 

السيدة العذراء مريم أم المخلص . 
يوحنا الحبيب . 
مريم المجدلية ، وبقية المريمات . 
أين بقية الأثنى عشر رسولا ؟ 

أين مريم ومرثا ولعازر ، حبيب السيد المسيح ؟

وقد يصح أن نضيف إلى تلاميذ السيد المسيح رجلين آخرين من طبقة اجتماعية رفيعة ذات شأن ، لم يعترفا جهرا بتلمذتهما ليسوع خوفا من اليهود ، وهما : يوسف الرامى ، والمشير اليهودى نيقوديموس ، أحد أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم . 

أولا : ماذا عن السيدة العذراء والدة الإله : 

من الصعب جدا أن نتكلم عن سيدة عظيمة بهذا المقدار ، هل نتحدث عن دورها البطولى والآمها النفسية والجسدية منذ أن بشرها الملاك بحلول الروح القدس عليها ، لتحبل بالسيد المسيح .... ، لتجوز تجربة صعبة ومريرة أمام خطيبها البار يوسف النجار ، أم نتحدث عن ولادتها للطفل يسوع ومعاناتها لتجد مكانا للولادة ، أم نتحدث عن الرحلة الشاقة لها وللقديس يوسف النجار على ظهر حمار إلى أرض مصر ، هربا من هيرودس ...... . 

ثم أخيرا نراها واقفة أمام الصليب لتنظر أبنها وحبيبها يسوع المسيح ، الغصن الرطب وهو ينفذ فيه الأعدام بين أثنين من عتاولة اللصوص .... !! فى وقت هرب فيه التلاميذ الرجال !!! . 

كيف استطاعت هذه الأم العظيمة ، أن تظل واقفة لساعات على رجليها لترى أبنها مخلص البشرية وهو يتعذب دقيقة بدقيقة ، حتى أسلم الروح فى يدى الآب ؟ 

كيف تحملت تعيرات هؤلاء الأفاقين لأبنها الذى قدم الخير لكل الناس ، ولابد أن أستهزاء هؤلاء ليسوع قد نالت منه أيضا العذراء ومن هم حول يسوع من المريمات ؟ 

إن تنفيذ حكم الأعدام حاليا فى أى شخص مجرم ، لا يتم علنا حرصا على مشاعر الناس الغريبة ، ولو تم علنا سنجد أن الكثيرين لا يجرؤن على مشاهدته .

إن الكتاب المقدس لم يقدم لنا وصفا كاملا للموقف الصعب للعذراء والمريمات ، ولكن يستشف أن العذراء قد تحطمت أعصابها تحت ضغط الحوادث منذ لحظة القبض على يسوع المسيح له المجد فى بستان جثسيمانى ، وحتى أتمام تنفيذ الحكم . 

من الطبيعى ألا تقوى على الوقوف صاحبة ذلك القلب المعذب التى ذاقت مرارة الكأس الرهيبة وهى تشهد متوجعة الآم ابنها وهو ينازع الموت على الصليب ، ولا شك أن تنهار قواها الجسمانية ويدركها الأعياء بعد أن وقفت ساعات عند قدمى المصلوب تشاهد ابنها المعذب المائت ، فيأخذها يوحنا الحبيب الذى أستلمها من مخلصنا لتكون فى رعايته وعنايته مسندا إياها وسط الجموع الخشنة الفظة إلى الدار التى اتخذها مقاما مؤقتا فى أورشليم . 

ثانيا : دور المريمات : 

يدون لنا البشير مرقس الرسول " وكانت أيضا نساء ينظرن من بعيد بينهن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير ويوسى وسالومة ...." ( مر 15 : 40 ) . 

وعندما وضع يسوع فى القبر كانت هناك " مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يوسى ..تنظران أين وضع " 

وحذف اسم سالومة من مشهد الدفن لم يكن عرضا ، لابد أن سالومة كانت قد مضت فى مهمة عاجلة . 

كانت سالومة نفسها هى أم يوحنا الحبيب ، وكانت هى ومريم أم يعقوب بنات خؤولة – وكانتا تعملان فى هذه المحنة باتفاق وتعاون مع مريم المجدلية .

ولا شك أن هؤلاء النسوة الأمينات المتفانيات فى الخدمة كان شغلهن وقت الصليب أمران : الأول : الجزع على زعيمهن الروحى وهو يعانى سكرات الموت فى عذاب أليم وخانق . 

والثانى : القلق على أم يسوع العذراء القديسة مريم ... وبعد أن أسلم يسوع له المجد روحه الطاهرة ، كان هم النسوة هو التهوين على العذراء مريم ، ولسنا نعرف مبلغ الجهود العقيمة التى بذلت فى ذلك اليوم لإبعاد مريم أم يسوع عن مشهد الصلب ، فهى لم تكن يومئذ شابة فى عنفوان الحياة ، ولم يكن هينا على من كان فى سنها أن تقف أمام هذا المشهد الدموى ، مشهد صلبان ثلاثة علق على أحدها ولدها وفلذة كبدها . كان ألمها على أبنها شيئا قاسيا ، ولابد أنها تألمت أيضا من أجل اللصين لأنهما بشر ، ولأن مشاعر العذراء مريم رقيقة وحنونة على البشرية جمعاء . 

من يستطيع أن يبعد أما عن ابنها فى هذا المشهد المضنى القاسى ؟ ومن ذا الذى ينكر على الأم هذا الحق إذا هى أصرت وألحت ؟ 

إن غريزة الأمومة قوية جبارة تغالب الضعف والوهن وتستعذب الألم والضنى !!وما أخال الأم التى اقتادها يوحنا بعد أن أسلم المصلوب روحه إلا أما خائرة القوى ، محطمة القلب ، فاقدة الوعى ، لا تلبث طويلا حتى تهوى وتنهار تحت هذا العبء الذى لا يقوى عليه قلب الأم . 

لقد كانت السيدة العذراء : ولا أعظم شهيد ....... فى يوم الحب الفريد !! 

كانت النسوة الثلاث يراقبن يوحنا الحبيب المتألم وهو يقود الأم المحطمة القلب وسط الجموع الواقفة ، ثم إلى داخل المدينة وهو يسندها بذراعه فى بطء وألم . وعندئذ يتشاور ثلاثتهن ، ويقررن أن تذهب إحداهن لتكون إلى جانب الأم الثكلى ، وتبقى الأخريات على مقربة من جسد يسوع الميت - الحى للأبد.... وتتطوع سالومة لهذه المهمة لأن ولدها يوحنا هو الذى تولى رعاية الأم الحزينة ومرافقتها إلى داره . 

أما مريم المجدلية ، ومريم أم يوسى فكانتا تنتظران حتى تكفين جسد الرب يسوع ، ولتنظرا أين سيوضع .. ! 

دفن السيد المسيح : 

وفى المساء جاء رجل غنى من الرامة اسمه يوسف وكان تلميذا للسيد المسيح ولكن خفية " وطلب إلى بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع " فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات هكذا سريعا ، فدعا قائد المائة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات ، ولما عرف من قائد المائة . وهب الجسد ليوسف ، فأخذ يوسف الجسد " وجاء أيضا نيقوديموس الذى كان قد أتى من قبل إلى يسوع ليلا ، وكان يحمل حنوطا من المر والصبر يزن نحو مائة رطل . وأخذا جسد يسوع وكفناه بلفائف من الكتان مع الأطياب على عادة اليهود فى التكفين . وكان فى الموضع الذى صلبوه فيه بستان ، وفى البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه من قبل أحد قط ( كان قد أعده يوسف الرامى لنفسه ) فوضعوا يسوع فيه بسبب الأستعداد عند اليهود ، لأن القبر كان قريبا " . " ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى " . 

يقول التقليد الكنسى إن نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى حين كانا يكفنان السيد المسيح سمعا الملائكة تسبح قائلة : " قدوس الله ، قدوس القوى ، قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت " ( وهى التسبحة التى أخذتها الكنيسة وتستعملها فى صلواتها ) فمجد نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى الرب ، بعد ما كانا يتأملان الجسد ويقولان فى نفسيهما كيف يموت من أحيا الموتى وشفى المرضى .

قام القديسان يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس بتكفين جسد يسوع ، وكانا هاذان الرجلان غريبان عن النسوة ، لذا كان من الطبيعى أن تمتنع النسوة عن المشاركة فى عملية التكفين . 

ولكن كان لهن دور آخر أحسسن أنه من الواجب القيام به تكريما للسيد الراحل ، وكان ذلك تحضير الأطياب لتطييب الجسد بعد مرور يوم السبت . 

نلاحظ هنا أن مريم المجدلية كان لها دور بارز وكأنها زعيمة الجماعة ؟ والشخصية البارزة فيها ، ولعلنا نذكر الحديث الذى دار فى بيت سمعان الفريسى بينه وبين الرب يسوع له المجد ، ومفادة أن الذى سامحه الرب يسوع وغفر له خطاياه الكثيرة أحب أكثر ... !! 

ثالثا : أين بقية التلاميذ ؟ 

الرسول يوحنا الحبيب كان مع العذراء مريم أم يسوع عند قدمى الصليب ، وقد غادر المكان بعد النزع الأخير ليعنى بالأم التى عهد أمر رعايتها إليه ، ويأخذها إلى مكان هادىء أمين بعد الذى أصابها من هول الكارثة وتحطيم الأعصاب . 

أما بطرس الرسول فيمكن تعليل غيابه بما طغا عليه من موجة الحزن والندم والتحسر بعد إنكاره لسيده ، واضطراره إلى الأنزواء فى عزلة للتفكير الحزين النادم . 

أما عن التسعة الرسل الآخرين الذين قيل عنهم أنهم هربوا بعد إلقاء القبض على يسوع ، وهناك أيضا الأختان مريم ومرثا وأخاهما لعازر فى بيت عنيا ، الذين نحسب غيابهم عن مشهد الصلب والدفن من الظواهر الغريبة الملحوظة فى القصة . فالأختان قد أخلصتا الأخلاص كله ليسوع ، وكان بيتهما الهادىء المريح ملاذه الوحيد حين كان يريد أن يحظى ببعض الراحة . والأرجح أنه من هذه الدار خرج فى صباح اليوم الذى كان آخر عهده بالحرية . ومع ذلك : تختفى الأختان المضيافتان الكريمتان من المشهد كلية ، ولا شك أن هناك تعليلا تاريخيا قويا يعلل هذا الأختفاء .

يجب ألا يغيب عن ذهننا أنه خلال الخمسة أيام التى سبقت القبض على يسوع ، كان يسوع وصحابته يبيتون فى بيت عنيا ، ولا نظن أن منزل لعازر كان يكفى لمبيت ثلاثة عشر شخصا هم يسوع وتلاميذه ! ربما بات يسوع وأثنان من كبار تلاميذه فى هذه الدار ، بينما حصل الباقون على مساكن مؤقتة قريبة منهم . 

ثم أن التلاميذ ( ماعدا يهوذا الأسخريوطى ) كانوا يتوقعون العودة إلى بيت عنيا فى يوم الخميس ليلا على مألوف عادتهم كل يوم ، وأغلب الظن أن الأختان قد ساورهما القلق الكثير من إبطاء يسوع وتلاميذه فى العودة مساءا وأوشك الليل أن ينتصف . 

ولا شك أن الشرذمة التى ذهبت لإلقاء القبض على يسوع كانت كبيرة ، سارت فى صفوف متوازية قد تتباعد عن بعضها حسب عرض الطريق ، أو تتقابل فى مناطق أخرى ، إلا أنه من المؤكد أن يهوذا الأسخريوطى الخائن كان يسير فى المقدمة يحوطه حرس الهيكل ، ولاشك أنه كانت هناك صراخ وجلبة حين أوثق جنود السنهدريم يدى يسوع وراء ظهره ، ونفهم أن بطرس كان واقفا بجوار يسوع وأن يكون قد ضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة قبل أن يعى مايحدث بالضبط ! فلما أخذت الجموع تحيط به أستطاع مع يوحنا الحبيب أن يمضيا وسط الجماهير دون أن يلحظهما أحد . 

أما عن التسعة الأخرون الذين دهمهم الخطر فجأة ، وربما ظنوا أن بطرس ويوحنا ضمن المقبوض عليهم ، فلم يكن هناك من بد سوى التقهقر السريع فى اتجاه بيت عنيا ، وهناك أسباب أخرى ترجح ذهاب التلاميذ إلى بيت عنيا : 

( 1 ) كانت بعض متعلقاتهم وحاجاتهم فى المقام المؤقت الذى اتخذوه فى بيت عنيا .. وطبيعى أنهم لا يسافرون إلى الجليل بدون أن يتزودوا ببعض هذه الحاجات . 

( 2 ) كان على التلاميذ أن ينذروا مريم ومرثا بما تطورت إليه الحوادث ، ليلتمسوا عندهم المشورة والنصح ، أو ليتدبرا هما أيضا للهرب ، إذا لم يكن منه بد . 

( 3 ) وإذا كانت النسوة فى أورشليم قد عرفن أيضا ما آلت إليه الحوادث ورأين من الحكمة الهرب من أورشليم ، فإنهن يهربن على الأرجح إلى بيت عنيا . 

كان الموقف عصيبا على الجميع ، والبعيدون عن أورشليم من تلاميذ المخلص ، يتوقعون أن يأتى يهوذا ومعه مجموعة أخرى من الجنود لمطاردة بقية الرسل ! وستكون بيت عنيا هى المحطة الرئيسية له إن فعل ذلك ، وبناء على هذه الظروف أختبأ كل شخص بعيدا عن الأنظر وأنقطعت الصلة لفترة الليل بين أورشليم وبيت عنيا ، أما رؤساء الكهنة الذين فازوا بالقبض على يسوع ، لم يكن يهمهم أحدا من أتباعه فى هذه الساعات . 

وأغلب الظن أن أحداث محاكمة يسوع وصلبه لم تصل إلى بيت عنيا إلا بعد صرخة يسوع :

" يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى .. !! " . 

هذا هو الموقف كما نتصوره مع كثير من التحفظ والتوقير .... . 

+++




القــيـــــــامــــــــــة 

فى العليــــة اعلنــت حقيقــة القيــــامة 

" ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم وهو أول الأسبوع وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع ووقف فى الوسط وقال لهم سلام لكم ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب ........ " ( يوحنا 20 : 19 ) . 

ففى داخل العلية حيث كانت الأبواب مغلقة كما يذكر معلمنا القديس يوحنا وهو أيضا واحد من الذين شاهدوا أحداث العلية كلها قبل القيامة وبعدها ، يكتب لنا بالروح القدس بكل تفصيل عن ظهورات الرب يسوع لتلاميذه فى داخل العلية بعد قيامته مرة لم يكن توما معهم ومرة أخرى توما كان معهم ولا شك أن الرب ظهر لهم فى العلية أكثر من مرة كما يكتب لنا القديس لوقا فى سفر الأعمال . 

والقديس بولس يؤكد حقيقة القيامة فى( رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس : 15 ) إذ يقول : " فإننى سلمت إليكم فى الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب وأنه دفن وأنه قام فى اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب وأنه ظهر لصفا ، ثم للأثنى عشر وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة وأحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ أكثرهم باق إلى الآن ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا ، وبعد ذلك ليعقوب ، ثم للرسل أجمعين وآخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهر لى أنا " . 

من خلال هذه الاعلانات الإلهية على أفواه أبائنا القديسين يوحنا الحبيب اللاهوتى والقديس لوقا الأنجيلى والقديس بولس الرسول الكارز فيوضح لنا أن حقيقة قيامة ربنا يسوع حقيقة أكيدة لا تقبل الشك ولا الريب فيها فهى حقيقة ساطعة كحقيقة الشمس فى رائعة النهار ومن ينكر حقيقة القيامة كأنه ينكر ظهور وشروق الشمس بذاتها . 

فرح القيامة مع السمائيين : 

إن بركة الصليب ستبقى إلى الأبد سبب تأمل ودهش لكل مؤمن فى كل عصور الكنيسة إذ مازال هناك فى السماء هذا المنظر الرائع الذى رآه أبينا القديس يوحنا الحبيب عندما كان فى الروح فى يوم الرب رأى خروفا قائما كأنه مذبوح والكنيسة ملتفة حوله تسبحه وتشكره لأنه اشتراها بدمه وأعطاها ميراثا لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل وكان هذا المنظر الرائع منظر الخروف القائم وكأنه مذبوح فرصة وجدها السمائيون للتسبيح كما رأى الرائى ( رؤ 5 ، 6 ) . 

صارت القيامة بهجة وفرح للسمائيين منهم الملائكة بكل طغماتها وأشكالها ورتبها وأيضا الذين ماتوا على رجاء كل هؤلاء رآهم أبينا القديس يوحنا الحبيب فى فرح عجيب مبارك لا يعبر عنه رآهم أنهم لا يجوعوا بعد ولن يعطشوا بعد ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شىء من الحر لأن الخروف ( أى الرب يسوع المصلوب الذى قام ) يرعهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم . 

رآهم يسبحون ويرتلون وينشدون البركة والمجد والحكمة والكرامة والقدرة والقوة لإلهنا إلى أبد الآبدين . 

الصليب والقيامة ... والقيامة والصليب .... !! 

لو أسدل ستار حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح عند موته على الصليب أو دفنه فى القبر لأنتهت رسالة يسوع بالفشل ولأصبحت حياة يسوع على الأرض مجرد قصة إنسانية يسجلها التاريخ ، يحب الأنسان أن ينصت إليها مرة أو مرتين كباقى قصص الأبطال والعظماء ولكن إلى حين أو يأتى وقت تمل سماعها . 

ويكون الصليب عارا وخزيا يحاول التلاميذ أن يخفوا معالمه وملامحه ، ............ 

ولكن الحق إن كانت القيامة تلت الصليب من جهة الحدوث الزمنى ، ولكن الصليب كان يرافقه القيامة ، فالقيامة والصليب آمران متلازمان غير منفصلين عن بعضهما ففى وقت الصلب لم تفارق الرب قوة القيامة . 

لذلك وهو على الصليب بينما يقول أنا عطشان يقول للص اليمين اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس معلنا وهو على الصليب أنه رب الفردوس وصاحب الفردوس ، فالقيامة كانت حاضرة فيه حتى فى لحظات الصلب والموت . 

لذا دعاه الملاك بعد قيامته بالمصلوب مع أنه قام بقوله للمريمات من تطلبين يسوع المصلوب ليس هو ها هنا لكنه قام . 

الصليب أرعب الشيطان وقوات الظلمة : 

سمع الشيطان الحوار الذى دار بين اللص التائب والرب المصلوب فخاف الشيطان وارتعب ، إذ فلت الزمام من بين يديه ولم يعد فى وسعه إلا محاولة إخماد قيامة الرب أو تشويهها حتى لا يؤمن الناس بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح وببركات الفداء فينالوا التبنى ويقبلونه فاديا ومخلصا ويؤمنون بإسمه فيصيروا أبناء الله بعد أن كانوا أبناء الظلمة . 

الصليب أنار لنا طريق الموت : 

" .... إن سرت فى وادى ظلال الموت لا أخاف شيئا .. لأنك معى .... " ، بعد أن كان الموت يؤدى بالنفس البشرية إلى الهاوية ، وكان جميع الناس ( قبل الصليب ) يخافون ويرهبون الموت ، أصبح الآن مشتهى المؤمنين السالكين حسب وصايا الله أن ينطلقوا من هذا العالم إلى الأبدية السعيدة ليكونوا فى حضرة السيد المسيح ، لأن ذلك أفضل جدا . 

+++

++

+ 
خــراب أورشليم وهيكلــها

أحوال اليهود قبل خراب أورشليم 

على الرغم من أن اليهود المقيمين خارج أورشليم قد حققوا ثراءا عريضا إلا أنهم كانوا يتطلعون بشوق إلى أورشليم ، باعتبار أن منها سيظهر – حسب فهمهم الخاطىء – المسيا المنتظر ، وهكذا كانت أورشليم مركز اليهودية فى العالم كله ، وقلبها النابض . 

وفى عهد الرسل كانت أورشليم على جانب كبير من الثراء المادى ، وبلغ عدد سكانها نحو مائتى ألف نسمة ، لكنها لم تعد – كما كانت فى زمان داود وسليمان – تستمد عظمتها وثروتها من قوتها العسكرية ، أو تجارتها مع شعوب فلسطين ، بل من هيكل يهوه وحده ... كان على كل ذكر يهودى تجاوز عمره السنتين ، أينما يعيش ، غنيا كان أم فقيرا ، أن يسهم فى الحفاظ على الهيكل ، بأن يدفع درهمين ( نصف شاقل ) سنويا ضريبة للهيكل ترسل إلى أورشليم . وقد أوفى الرب يسوع هذه الضريبة ( مت 17 : 24 ) . 

كانت تصل إلى أورشليم تقدمات كثيرة لا تحصى .. كما كان لزاما على كل يهودى أن يحج إلى أورشليم مرة واحدة على الأقل سنويا – حيث مسكن إلهه يهوه ... ففيه وحده يقبل الله التقدمات والذبائح ... أما المجامع اليهودية المنتشرة فى المدن اليهودية الأخرى ، فكانت أماكن إجتماعات وعبادة ومدارس ... لكنها لم تكن بحال ما هياكل تقدم فيها الذبائح . 

كانت حياة اليهود وآمالهم متعلقة بأورشليم " إن نسيتك ياأورشليم تنسى يمينى ، ليلتصق لسانى بحلقى إن لم أذكرك ، إن لم أفضل أورشليم على أعظم فرحى " ( مز 137 ) – من أجل هذا قامت بعض محاولات لبناء أماكن يحج إليها اليهود خارج أورشليم ، لكن كل هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل ... وهكذا ظلت أورشليم وهيكلها قبلة أنظار اليهود فى كل أنحاء العالم ، يولون وجوههم شطرها فىالصلاة ، وإليها يرسلون تقدماتهم ، ويحجون إليها للتبرك وتقديم الذبائح ... ويحفظون لها كل ولائمهم ..

( كانت هناك حكمة إلهية من وراء ذلك ... كان الله يريد أن يجعل المكان الذى سيظهر فيه المسيح بالجسد قبلة أنظار العالم ... وقد أتت هذه الخطة الإلهية بثمارها ، فيما حدث يوم الخمسين ، يوم تأسست الكنيسة المسيحية ، وآمن بالمسيح ثلاثة آلاف نفس فى يوم واحد من مختلف الأوطان واللغات ، وجميعهم من اليهود ) . 

بشائر مشئـــــومة : 

سبق خراب أورشليم وهيكلها بشـــائر مشئومة فى أورشليم ذاتــها وفى خارجــــها . – نستعرض منها : 

1- يذكر المؤرخون أن الست سنوات الواقعة بين إضطهاد نيرون وخراب أورشليم ( 64 – 70 م ) كانت أكثر فترات التاريخ القديم إمتلاء بالزيلة والفساد والكوارث ... لقد بدأ الوصف النبوى الذى قدمه رب المجد يسوع عن خراب أورشليم وهيكلها يتحقق . وبدأ للمسيحيين ، وكأن يوم الدينونة على الأبواب ... ولم يكن هذا الأحساس قاصرا على المسيحيين وحدهم ، بل شاركهم فيه كثير من الوثنيين أيضا ، حتى أن المؤرخ الوثنى تاكيتوس حينما أخذ يسجل تاريخ روما بعد موت نيرون ، بدأه بقولـه : إننى مقبل على عمل غنى بالكوارث ، ملىء بالمعارك الفظيعة ، والمنازعات والثورات .... حتى فى زمان السلم ، لقد قتل ثلاثة أمراء بالسيف ، وفى وقت واحد نشبت ثلاثة حروب أهلية ، وعديد من الحروب الخارجية العنيفة ، إيطاليا مثقلة بكوارث جديدة أو قديمة متكررة ، مدنا تبتلع أو تدفن تحت الحطام ، لقد أتلفت الحرائق روما ، احترقت معابدها القديمة ، حتى الكابيتول أضرم المواطنون النيران فيه ، انتهكت المقدسات ، وتفشى الزنا أيضا حتى فى الأماكن السامية ، إمتلأت البحار بأماكن النفى ، وتخضبت الجزر السطحية بدماء القتلى ، وما زال الهياج المرعب يسود المدينة .. 

2- أما فلسطين فكانت أكثر بلاد العالم شقاء فى تلك الفترة .... إن مأساة خراب أورشليم إنما تمثل مقدما وبصورة مصغرة الدينونة الأخيرة ، كما أنبأ عنها السيد المسيح له المجد فى حديثه عن نهاية العالم ( مت 24، مر 13 ، لو 19 ، 21 ) . . . أخيرا وصل إحتمال الله لشعب اليهود إلى الذروة ، بعد أن فاقوا فى عنادهم كل تصور ، فصلبوا مخلصهم !! وما لبثوا أن رجموا يعقوب البار الذى كان أنسب إنسان يصالح اليهود مع المسيحية . 

لقد ظهرت وحدثت ظواهر وأحداث عجيبة قبل خراب أورشليم فى السماء وعلى الأرض سجلها لنا يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى المعاصر لتلك الأحداث . . . ظهر فوق أورشليم ولمدة سنة كاملة ، نجم مذنب يشبه السيف . وحدث أن بقرة وضعت حملا وسط الهيكل بينما كان رئيس الكهنة سيقربها ذبيحة ، والباب الشرقى الضخم المصنوع من النحاس ، الذى كان يحكم اغلاقه ، ويقوم على غلقه عشرون رجلا بصعوبة ، شوهد ينفتح من تلقاء ذاته أثناء الليل . كما شوهدت مركبات وفرق من الجند مدججين بالسلاح بين السحب فوق المدينة المقدسة . 

ويذكر لنا يوسيفوس حادثا عجيبا آخر . . . ففى سنة 63 – قبل خراب المدينة بسبع سنوات – ظهر فلاح اسمه يوشيا فى مدينة أورشليم فى عيد المظال ، وأخذ يصيح بلهجة نبوية نهارا وليلا فى الشوارع وبين الناس قائلا : ( صوت من الشرق ، صوت من الغرب ، صوت من الرياح الأربعة ، صوت ضد أورشليم والبيت المقدس ، صوت ضد العرائس والعرسان ، صوت ضد هذا الشعب جميعه ... ويل ... ويل ... لأورشليم ) . وإذ أزعج هذا المتنىء الحكام بويلاته ، قبضوا عليه وجلدوه لأنه تنبأ بالشر عليهم ، وعلى مدينتهم ، ... أما هو فلم يبدى أى مقاومة ، بل استمر يردد ويلاته . ولما قدم لألبيتوس الوالى ، أمر بجلده حتى ظهرت عظامه ، ومع كل ذلك ما كان ينطق بكلمة دفاعا عن ذاته ، ولا لعن أعداءه .. وكل ما فعله أنه كان يصدر صوتا حزينا مع كل جلدة ( ويل ويل لأورشليم ) ... لم يجب بشىء على أسئلة الحاكم ، من هو ومن أين .. أخيرا أطلقوا سراحه كرجل مجنون ... لكنه استمر على هذه الحال حتى نشبت الحرب ... لا سيما فى الأعياد الثلاثة الكبرى ، معلنا اقتراب سقوط أورشليم .... وحدث أثناء حصار المدينة أنه كان يردد مرثاته فوق سور المدينة ، وفجأة أضاف إلى العبارات الأولى التى كان يرددها قوله : ( ويل ويل لى أنا أيضا ) ... وما أن أنتهى من قوله هذا حتى استقر حجر على رأسه ألقاه الرومان فمات . 

ثــــــورة اليهـــــــود : 

فى مدة حكم الولاة الرومان فيلكس وفستوس والبيتوس و فولوروس إزداد الفساد الأخلاقى والأنحلال الأجتماعى بين يهود فلسطين ، وانتشرت أعمال السرقة والبلطجة والنهب والقتل 

وإلى جانب ذلك ، وصلت روح التحزب بين اليهود أنفسهم وكراهيتهم لمستعمريهم الوثنيين ، وتعصبهم السياسى والدينى حدا بالغا ، وقد شجع على هذه الروح وزادها اشتعالا ، ظهور الأنبياء والمسحاء الكذبة ، وقد استطاع أحدهم – بحسب رواية يوسيفوس – ان يجذب وراءه ثلاثين ألف رجل ... وهكذا بدأت تتم كلمات ربنا يسوع النبوية عن ظهور مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة يضلون كثيرين . 

وفى شهر مايو سنة 66 م – تحت حكم الوالى الرومانى فلوروس ... وكان طاغية شريرا قاسيا – إندلعت ثورة يهودية منظمة ضد الرومان ، وفى نفس الوقت قامت حرب أهلية بين جماعات الثوار المختلفة ، لا سيما بين جماعة الغيورين المتطرفين ، وفريق المعتدلين ، كان أعضاء جماعة المتطرفين لهم سيطرة على المدينة المقدسة والهيكل ، واعتبروا ظهور المذنبات والشهب والأنذارات المخيفة والأعاجيب التى صاحبت تلك الفترة ، على أنها علامات لمجىء المسيا وملكه على الأمم ... ! لقد كان تحدى اليهود للدولة الرومانية فى ذلك الوقت ، يعنى تحديهم لأكبر قوة مسلحة فى العالم وقتذاك . 

الغـــــزو الرومــــــانى : 

عندما بلغ نيرون خبر ثورة اليهود ، أرسل قائده الزائع الصيت فسبسيان على رأس قوة كبيرة إلى فلسطين ... بدأت الحملة سنة 67 من ميناء بتولمايس ( عكا ) .. وواجهت مقاومة مستميتة فى الجليل قوامها ستون ألف مقاتل ... لكن ما لبثت الأحداث فى روما أن حالت بين فسبسيان واستكمال النصر ، وأضطرته إلى العودة إليها ، بعد أن انتحر نيرون ، وتعاقب على العرش الأمبراطورى ثلاثة أباطرة فى فترة وجيزة . وانتهى الأمر بإعلان فسبسيان إمبراطورا سنة 69 م ، فعمل على إعادة الأمن والنظام فى ربوع الأمبراطورية .

خلف فسبسيان فى قيادة الحرب ضد اليهود ابنه تيطس .... الذى صار هو الآخر إمبراطورا بعد هذه الأحداث بعشر سنوات .... كان جيش تيتطس قوامه نحو ثمانين ألف مقاتل مدرب ، وأقام معسكره على جبل سكوبس وجبل الزيتون المتاخم ، فى مواقع تمكنه من رؤية المدينة أورشليم والهيكل رؤية واضحة ، وكان وادى قدرون يفصل بين الرومان واليهود المحاصرين . 

بدأ الحصار فى أبريل سنة 70 م عقب عيد الفصح مباشرة ...... وكانت أورشليم غاصة بالغرباء الذين وفدوا إليها لحضور ذلك العيد العظيم ، حاةل تيطس فى بادىء الأمر التفاهم مع اليهود بالحسنى ، لكن جماعة الغيوريين رفضوا بكل تحدى مقترحات تيطس ومحاولاته المتكررة ، وتوسلات يوسيفوس ( المؤرخ ) الذى صحبه كمترجم ووسيط .... وكانوا فى ثورتهم الجنونية يقتلون كل من يتحدث عن الأستسلام . 

قام اليهود ببعض الهجمات أسفل وادى قدرون وفوق الجبل ..... ، كبدوا فيها الرومان خسائر كبيرة .... كان هذا النجاح المبدئى سببا فى أزدياد حماس الغيوريين ، على الرغم مما حل بهم من مصائب ومتاعب .... كان تيطس يصلب يوميا من اليهود العصاة نحو خمسمائة يهودى .... وما لبثت أن ظهرت المجاعة فى أورشليم ... !! وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يتراجع اليهود عن موقفهم . 

إن التاريخ لم يسجل لنا صورا للبؤس أبشع مما شهدته أورشليم مدة حصارها على يد تيطس ..... ، كما أنه لا يسجل لنا مقاومة عنيدة ، وشجاعة يائسة ، واستخفافا بالموت ، على نحو ما أظهره اليهود فى تلك الحرب . 

دمـــــار المدينـــــــة والهيكـــــــل : 

أخيرا – فى يولية سنة 70 م - باغت الرومان حصن أنطونيا ليلا واستولوا عليه .... وبسقوط هذا الحصن أصبح الطريق ممهدا لوضع أيديهم على الهيكل ... فتوقفت الذبائح اليومية فى اليوم السابع عشر من يولية ، لأن اليهود كانوا فى حاجة إلى كل الأيدى للدفاع فى الحرب .... ولعل آخر ذبيحة وأغزرها دماء قدمت على مذبح المحرقة كانت آلاف اليهود الذين ذبحهم الرومان وقد تجمهروا حول هيكلهم للدفاع عنـــــــه !! . 

كان تيطس – بحسب رواية يوسيفوس – ينوى فى بادىء الأمر أن يبقى على الهيكل ، كعمل معمارى رائع يحفظ ذكرى انتصاره ... ولكن جنوده كانوا فى حالة هياج هستيرى نتيجة المقاومة العنيدة من اليهود ، والطمع فى كنوز الهيكل الذهبية ، لم يكن فى الأمكان إيقافهم عن أعمال التخريب ....

كانت الأروقة المحيطة بالهيكل هى أول ما احترق منه ، ثم ما لبثت أن طرحت كتلة نارية عبرالبوابة الذهبية . وعندما تصاعدت ألسنة اللهب ، أطلق اليهود صرخات هستيرية مفزعة ، وحاولوا إخماد النار ، بينما وجد آخرون عزاءهم – وهم يتعلقون بآخر أمل لهم فى خلاص المسيا – فى أن يعلنوا نبوءة نبى كاذب ، مؤداها أن الله وسط حريق الهيكل ، وسيعطى علامة الخلاص لشعبه ... ! ! تنافس الجنود الرومان فى تغذية ألسنة اللهب ، وسرعان ما تحول كل البناء الضخم إلى شعلة نارية أضاءت السماء .... هكذا أحرق الهيكل فى العاشر من أغسطس سنة 70 م – وهو حسب التقليد ، نفس اليوم الذى خرب فيه الهيكل قديما على يد نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل ... ! ! 

يقول يوسيفوس – وهو شاهد عيان – فى وصفه لخراب الهيكل : ( لا يمكن أن يتصور أحد أصوات أعلى وأكثر فزعا مما حدث من كل ناحية أثناء إحتراق الهيكل ... صيحات الأنتصار والفرح الصادرة من الجنود الرومان تختلط بصيحات عويل الشعب المحاصر بالنار والسيف فوق الجبل وداخل المدينة ..وكان الصدى الواصل من كل الجبال المحيطة يزيد هذا الزئير الذى يصم الاذان ....ومع ذلك فالبؤس نفسه كان أفظع من هذا الأضطراب . كان التل المقام عليه الهيكل يغلى من السخونة ، وبدأت وكأنه ملفوف حتى سفحه بطبقة واحدة من اللهب . كانت الدماء فى كميتها أكثر من النار ، والمذبوحين أكثر عددا ممن ذبحوهم ... ولم تعد الأرض ترى فى أى موضع ، إذ كانت مغطاة بأكوام من جثث القتلى ..... ، سار فوقها الجند وهم يتعقبون الهاربين ) . 

وما لبث الرومان أن ثبتوا شعاراتهم ( النسور الرومانية ) فوق الأنقاض فى الجهة المقابلة لبوابة أورشليم الشرقية ، وقدموا لها القرابين ، وهتفوا لقائدهم المظفر تيطس بأعظم تهاليل الفرح ... هكذا تمت النبوءة الخاصة " برجســــــة الخراب القائمــــــــة فى المـــــوضع المقـــــدس " . 

قصــــاص اللـــــه العــــــــادل : 

لقد هدمت أورشليم تماما ، ولم يترك بها سوى ثلاثة أبراج من قصر هيرودس مع جزء من الحائط الغربى . وقد أبقى عليها كآثار لقوة المدينة المقهورة ، التى كانت يوما معقلا لدولة اليهود الدينية ، ومهــــد الكنيســــــة المسيحية ، ... ولقد أحس الجميع واعترفوا بأن كارثة اليهود إنما هى قصاص إلهى .... 

أما يوسيفوس – المؤرخ اليهودى الذى كان حاكما على الجليل ، وقائدا لجيش اليهود ، ثم أسر فى يد فسبسيان الرومانى ثم رافق تيطس وعمل كمترجم بين اليهود والرومان – والذى تابع الحرب بنفسه من أولها إلى آخرها ، فقد استطاع أن يتبين فى تلك المأساة عدل اللــــه . 

هكذا كان لابد لواحد من أفضل أباطرة الرومان أن ينفذ عدل اللــــه وقضائه ، ولآخر من أكثر اليهود ثقافة فى زمانه أن يصفه ... وهكذا أيضا - دون أن يعرفا أو يريدا – شهدا لصدق النبوة وألوهة يسوع المسيح ربنا ، الذى إذ رفضه هؤلاء اليهود الجاحدون ، عانوا البؤس والشقاء فى ملء بشاعتها . 

يالهذى المفارقات فيهود الأمس وقفوا أمام بيلاطس البنطى متهمين يسوع أنه ضد قيصر ، وكأنهم يعلنون ولائهم للأجنبى ضد يسوع مخلصهم ، وابن وطنهم ! - هؤلاء اليهود الذين وقفوا بالأمس هكذا نراهم اليوم مقتولين ومشردين بيد ذلك الأجنبى نفسه ، لقد شربوا من كأس المرارة ، وحلت عليهم اللعنة وانتقام السماء من فم آبائهم : دمه علينا وعلى أولادنـا . 

احتفال الرومـــــان بالنصر : 

احتفل فسبسيان وتيطس بالنصر معا ، احتفالا عظيما فى روما سنة 71 م ، فركب كل منهما مركبة خاصة متوجا بأكاليل النصر ، سار الموكب فى تؤدة إلى معبد جوبيتر وسط هتافات الجماهير ، وكان يتقدم الموكب جنود فى ثياب إحتفالية ، وسبعمائة أسير يهودى ... 

وقد حملت فى هذا الموكب بعض صور الآلهة التى يعبدها الرومان ، وبعض قطع من أثاث الهيكل اليهودى ( مائدة خبز الوجوه – والمنارة الذهبية ذات السبع سرج – والأبواق التى كانت تعلن بدء سنة اليوبيل والمجامر وبعض أدراج الناموس ) – وأودعت معبد السلام ....الذى كان قد بنى منذ وقت قصير . 

( أحرق هذا المعبد فيما بعد فى عهد الأمبراطور كومودس ولا يعلم ماذا أنتهت إليه قطع الأثاث المذكورة ) – أما كتب الناموس والستائر الأرجوانية الخاصة بالهيكل ، فقد احتفظ بها فسبسيان فى قصره ..... كان يوسيفوس أحد شهود هذا الأحتفال بإذلال أمته ، ووصفه لنا دون أن يبدى أى مشاعر لتأثره. 

أما مصير اليهود بعد الحرب فمنهم من لقى حتفه بالألوف ، ومنهم من هلك جوعا ، وأخذ منهم سبعة وتسعون ألفا أسرى ، بيع بعضهم كعبيد وآخرون أرسلوا إلى مناجم الفحم كعمال ، بينما قرب البعض كضحايا فى حلبات المصارعة ، واحتفظ بأكثرهم بدانة ووجاهة مع زعمائهم ليسيروا كأسرى فى موكب النصر بروما. 

لقد نتج عن فتح فلسطين على يد الرومان ، دمار مصالح اليهود وتدهور أحوالهم الأقتصادية ، ولقد وصل الشعب اليهودى إلى حالة لا يحسدون عليها من الفقر المدقع ، صاروا بلا وطن ... أو هويــــــة ، مشردين فى بقاع العالم . 





المراجع : 

البشائر الأربعة : كما دونها الأباء الرسل القديسون : متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا . 
الأسبوع الأخير : إعداد أناغنوستيس مهندس ليشع حبيب 
تقديم : المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس 

من دحرج الحجر : للمحامى فرانك موريسون ( الأنجليزى ) . 
الكنيسة المسيحية فى عصر الرسل : لمثلث الرحمات نيافة الأنبا يؤأنس . 
محاكمة يسوع المسيح : للفقيه الأنجليزى فرانك جورج باول 
راجع الترجمة وقدم لها : المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس 

طقس أسبوع الآلام حسب ترتيب الكنيسة القبطية . 
كنيسة القديس تكلا هيمانوت بالأبراهيمية بالأسكندرية . 

الأفخارستيا : للشماس جرجس صموئيل عازر . 
تأملات ودروس من العلية : للقمص أسحق صــــادق 
اصدار : كنيسة القديس مارمرقس بالمعادى 



المصدر 

http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=21959


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

للملف بقية 

فتابعوا
ان 
احببتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

لماذا نحن نكرم الصليب فنرشمه ونلبسه ونمسكه ونعلقه ونقبله و .. ونأخذ بركته بينما البروتستانت لا يفعلون ذلك بل وينكرون علينا أن نعمل ونفعل ذلك ؟ 
ج : إن اهتمامنا بالصليب وممارستنا لرشمه ورسمه وكل ما يختص بالصليب .. نافع ومفيد وايضاً موافق لتعليم الكتاب المقدس : 
1 – تركيز السيد المسيح على الصليب وذلك منذ بدء خدمته وفي إثناء تعليمه قبل أن يصلب ( مت10 : 38 ، مت16 : 24 ، مر8 : 34 ، لو14 : 27 ) . 
2 – وقد كان الصليب موضوع فخر الرسل : ( غل6 : 14 ) . 
3 – وهكذا كان الصليب موضوع فخر الرسل : ( غل6 : 14 ) . 
4 – ونحن حينما نرشم الصليب ، نتذكر كثيراً من المعانى اللاهوتية والروحية المتعلقة به ( اش53 : 6 ، يو1 : 29 ، 1يو2 : 2 ) . 
5 – وفي رشمنا الصليب نعلن تبعيتنا لهذا المصلوب . 
6 – إن الإنسان ليس مجرد روح ، أو مجرد عقل بل له أيضاً حواس جسدية يجب أن تحس الصليب بالطرق السابقة . 
7 – ونحن لا نرشم الصليب على أنفسنا في صمت ، إنما نقول معه بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس : وبهذل نعلن عقيدتنا بالواحد في الثالوث . 
8 – وفي الصليب أيضاً نعلن عقيدتى التجسد والفدجاء . 
9 – وفى رشمنا للصليب تعليم دينى لأولادنا ولغيرهم . 
10 – وبرشمنا الصليب إنما نبشر بموت الرب عنا حسب وصيته ( 1كو10 : 26 ) 
11 – وفي رشمنا للصليب نتذكر أن عقوبة الخطية موت . 
12 . وفى رشمنا الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا ( يو3 : 16 ، رو5 : 8 ، يو15 : 13 ) . 
13 – ونحن نرشم الصليب لآنه يمنحنا القوة 
14 – فنحن نرشم الصليب لأن الشيطان يخافه ( يو3 : 14 ) . 
15 – ونحن نرشم علامة الصليب فنأخذ بركته ( رو5 : 10 ) . 
16 . لذلك فكل الأسرار المقدسة في المسيحية تستخدم فيها الصليب : لأنها كلها نابعة من استحقاقات الفداء بدم المسيح على الصليب . 
17 – ونحن نهتم بالصليب لنتذكر الشركة التى لنا فيه ( غل2 : 20 ) ( مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح في ) ( فى3 : 10 ) ( لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبها بموته ) 
18 – ونحن نكرم الصليب ، لأنه موضع سرور للآب إذ على الصليب قدم المسيح له المجد ذاته ذبيحة كفارية ( رائحة سرور للرب ) ( لا1 : 9 ، 13 ، 17 ) ( وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ) ( فى2 : 8 ) ( ومن أجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى ( عب2 : 12 ) . 
19 – وفى الصليب نخرج إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره ( عب13 : 12 ) . 
20 – ونحن نحمل صليب المسيح الذى يذكرنا بمجيئه الثانى : وحينئذ تظهر علاقة ابن الإنسان في السماء ( أى الصليب ) ... ( مت24 : 30 ) 
من أقوال الأب يوحنا كرونستادت ( 1829 – 1908 ) في رسم الصليب : 
1 – يقول الآباء إن الذى يرسم ذاته بعلامة الصليب في عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب تفرح به الشياطين أما الذى في روية وثبات يرسم ذاته بالصليب من راسه إلى بطنه ثم من كتفه الأيمن على الأيسر فهذا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة . 
2 – إن الإهمال في تأديه رسم الصليب آمر قد ندان عله فإن رسم الصليب اعترف بيسوع المسيح مصلوباً وإيمان بالآلام التى عاناها فوق الصليب إنه اعتراف وذكرى لعمل الرب ، وقد كتب في أرمياء 48 : 10 ( ملعون من يعكل عمل الرب باسترخاء ) 
3 – في إشارة الصليب كل روح الإيمان المسيحى فيه الإعتراف بالثالوث القدس الب والآبن والروح القدس فيه اعتراف بوحدانية الله كإله واحد فيه اعتراف بتجسد ةا[ن وحلوله في بطن العذراء فيه اعتراف بقوة عملية الفداء التى تمت على الصليب بانتقالنا من الشمال إلى اليمين فيليق بنا إذا أن نرسم الصليب بحرارة الإيمان .
4 – إنه لمدهش بالحقيقة وغير مدرك كيف أن قوة المسيح تحل في رسم الصليب لإطفاء الحريق وطرد الشياطين وتسكين الآلام وشفاء المرضى ولكنه بالضبط سر غير مدرك كحلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر فيصيران جسدا ودما وأيضاً إذا كانت قوة يسوع المسيح حالة في مكان وتستطيع أن تدعوا الأشياء غير الموجودة إلى الوجود أعنى تخلقها من العدم خلقاً فبالأولى والأسهل أن تحل هذه القوة لتحويل الأشياء الموجودة من المرض والفساد إلى الحياة والصحة برسم الصليب المحيئ . ولكن لئلا نطق الناس أن قوة الشفاء كائنة في الخشب او الذهب مصنوع منه الصليب أو مجرد لفظ الأسم فقط صارت قوته وفاع8ليته متوقفة ومقصوره على الذين يؤمنون فقط . 
5 – وحينما ترسم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب أذكر دائماً أنك تستطيع بقوته أن تصلب شهواتك وخطاياك على خشبة ةالمخلص ( هو ذا حمل الله الرافع خطيئة العالم ) ( يو1 : 29 ) عالماً إن في الصليب قوة إخماد الشهوة وإبطال سلطان الخطيئة برحمة المصلوب عليه . 
6 – حينما ترفع نظرك إلى خشبة الصليب المعلقة فوق الهيكل اذكر مقدار الحب الذى أحبنا به الله حتى بذل ابنه الحبيب كى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به فأينما وجدا الصليب وجدت المحبة لأنه علامة الحب الذى غلب الموت وقهر الهاوية واستهان بالخزى والعار واللم فإذا رأيت الكنيسة فردانه بصلبان كثيرة فهذه علامة امتلائها بالحب الكثير نحو جميع أولادها . 
حينما يبارك الكاهن أو الأسقف ويرسمك بالصليب المقدس إفرح واقبل ذلك كبركة من يد السيد المسيح طوبى لمن قبل رسم الصليب على رأسه بإيمان ( فيجعلون غسمى على بنى اسرائيل وأنا اباركهم ) ( عدد6 : 27 ) . 
إن الشياطين ترتعب من منظر الصليب وحتى من مجرد الإشارة به باليد لأن السيد المسيح له المجد قد ظفر بالشيطان وكل قوته ورئاساته على الصليب وجردهم من رئاستهم وفضحهم علناً فصارت علامة الصليب تذكيراً لهم بالفضيحة وإشارة إلى العذاب المزمع أن يطرحوا فيه . 
[ منشورات النور – 1982 – 3القديسون – يوحنا كرونستادت – دأ . أر ابوفا – بيروت / لبنان ] . 


المصدر 


http://alanbamarcos.com/anbamarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp?book=1704


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

هل خلص اللص في لحظة؟!

مثال خلاص اللص على الصليب، هو من الأمثلة الشهيرة، التي يحاول البعض استخدامها، لاثبات الخلاص في لحظة، ولعدم ضرورة المعمودية والكهنوت. وهم في ذلك يقدمون الاعتراض الآتى المكون من ثلاث نقاط: 

*إعتراض*

1 لقد خلص اللص في لحظة، حينما قال له الرب: (اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس) (لو 22: 43)! 
2http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html وقد خلص بدون معمودية!
3 وقد خلص أيضاً بدون كهنوت وبدون تدخل الكنيسة! 
فلماذا إذن تشترطون الكهنوت والكنيسة والمعمودية؟ 
*http://st-takla.org/*​*الرد على الاعتراض*

لا يمكن أن يكون اللص قد خلص فى لحظة.. ونقدم لذلك الأدلة الآتية: 
1 لا يمكن أن يكون اللص قد خلص بمجرد الوعد الإلهى، قبل موت المسيح على الصليب. 
وذلك لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت (رو 6: 23) فلابد أن يموت المسيح أولا ليخلص اللص.. 
وواضح أن السيد المسيح قد بقى على الصليب ربما حوالى ساعتين بعد أن قال وعده للص. لأن ذلك الوعد كان هو الكلمة الثانية من كلمات المسيح السبع على الصليب. ربما قالها في الساعة الأولى من الساعات الثلاث التي قضاها على الصليب من السادسة إلى التاسعة. فهل خلص اللص بعد موت المسيح مباشرة؟ هنا ونقول: 
*

*​2 كان لابد للص أن يموت مع المسيح لكى يخلص. 
وموته مع المسيح هو معمودية فى أعمق صورها. 
لأنه ماهى المعمودية؟ يقول الرسول: (أم تجلهون أننا، كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح، أعتمدنا لموته، فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت) (رو 6: 3) ويقول: (لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته، نصير أيضاً بقيامته، عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبل جسد الخطية) (رو 6: 5، 6). 
وواضح أن اللص صلب مع المسيح صلب حقيقياً، ومات معه موتاً حقيقياً، وليس مجرد على (شبه موته) من هنا كان موته هذا معمودية مثالية هى مثال لكل معمودية. 
فكيف يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إن اللص لم يعتمد؟! 
إن من ينال هذه البركة العظمى مع المسيح يكون بلا شك في وضع مثالى، لعل بولس الرسول اشتهاه اشتهاء حينما قال: (مع المسيح صلبت) (غل 2: 20) 
إن الوحيد في جميع قديسى الأرض الذي يقول هذه العبارة لفظاً ومعنى هو طبعاً اللص اليمين.. 
يليه بصورة مشابهة، القديسون الشهداء، الذين لم يموتوا مع المسيح حرفياً، إنما ماتوا من أجله، فاعتبروا كأنهم ماتوا معه. 
ونحن نعتبر أن الذين آمنوا بالمسيح واستشهدوا قبل معمودية الماء، إما قد نالوا معمودية الدم، بالموت معه.
*

*​وهنا نسأل: متى نال اللص هذه المعمودية ومات على الصليب؟ 
إن الكتاب يشرح لنا أن المسيح مات في الساعة التاسعة (مت 27: 45 50، مر 15: 33 37، لو 23: 44 46 ). 
والمعروف أن جسد المسيح انزل من على الصليب في الساعة الحادية عشرة*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *يقول متى الرسول إنه: لما كان المساء ) (مت 27: 57). ويقول القديس مرقس: (لما كان المساء، إذ كان الاستعداد أى قبل السبت) (مر 15: 42) ويقول القديس لوقا: (وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت يلوح) (لو 23: 54) ويقول يوحنا: (إذ كان استعداد، فلكى لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت..) (يو 19: 31). 
ووقت أنزال جسد المسيح من على الصليب، لم يكن اللصان قد ماتا، فكسر الجند أرجلهما: (أما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه، لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات) (يو 19: 33) 
إذن اللص مات بعد الحادية عشر، أى بعد ساعتين من موت المسيح. وبهذا يكون قد نال الخلاص وقتذاك، بعد موته. وتكون قد مرت حوالى أربع ساعات بعد الوعد الإلهى بدخوله الفردوس. 
إذن لم يخلص اللص في لحظة. ولم يدخل الفردوس عقب الوعد الإلهى مباشرة، بل بعده بأربع ساعات. 
مادمنا قد أثبتنا أن اللص لم يخلص في لحظة، ولم يخلص بدون معمودية، تبقى إذن الإجابة على الاعتراض الثالث الخاص بالكهنوت والكنيسة. 
لقد نال اللص خلاصه عن طريق المسيح رأس الكنيسة ورئيس الكهنة الأعظم، الذي يمثل الكنيسة تماماً في ذلك الوقت، الذي لم يكن فيه الكهنوت المسيحى قد تأسس بعد، ولم تكن الكنيسة قد تأسست بعد.


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*المسيح فصحنا - لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل
*​من أهم الذبائح التي كانت تقدم في العهد القديم ذبيحة خروف الفصح، وخروف الفصح بكل تفاصيل طقس ذبحه كان يشير إلى ذبيحة الصليب

V الفصح:

كلمة عبرية تعنى "عبور" وهي كلمة "بصخة" باليونانية، القبطية، ومنها كلمة "PASS" بالإنجليزية والمسيح فصحنا لأنه هو عبورنا من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن عبودية إبليس إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله. 

V وفصح اليهود كان مقصوداً به:

أ- عبور الملاك المهلك على البيوت... فإذا رأى الدم على أبواب البيت يعبر ولا يهلك الأبكار "فان الرب يجتاز ليضرب المصريين فحين يرى الدم على العتبة العليا و القائمتين يعبر الرب عن الباب ولا يدع المهلك يدخل بيوتكم ليضرب" (خر12: 23)

ب- عبور شعب بني إسرائيل في البحر الأحمر وخروجهم من بيت العبودية بمصر، إلى برية الحرية والجهاد الروحي في سيناء ليصلوا إلى أرض الموعد أورشليم.

V والمسيح فصحنا لأنه:

1- يحمينا بدمه الطاهر من ضربات العدو، وإهلاك الخطية... ونحن نصطبغ بدم المسيح في المعمودية "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غل3: 27)، "مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها أقمتم أيضاً معه" (كو2: 12) والصليب هو الصبغة التي اصطبغ بها المسيح، وطالبنا أن نصطبغ بها نحن أيضاً (المعمودية) "أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟ وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها أنا؟" (مت20: 22)

فما عمله المسيح على الصليب نناله نحن بالمعمودية..

مع ملاحظة أنه كانوا في القديم يلطخون القائمتين والعتبة العليا... وهذا هو منظر الصليب، فكان الفصح اليهودي رمزاً للصليب المقدس.

2- والمسيح أيضاً هو عبورنا الجديد في البحر الجديد... "فأني لست أريد أيها الأخوة أن تجهلوا أن آباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة، وجميعهم في البحر، وجميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة وفي البحر" (1كو10: 1، 2)

معلمنا بولس يطابق بين عبور البحر في القديم والمعمودية في الجديد... زكما عبر بنو إسرائيل من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن العبودية إلى الحرية، ومن مملكة فرعون إلى مملكة الله... هكذا يعبر بنا المسيح (بالمعمودية)


*طقس ذبح الخروف ومطابقته على السيد المسيح
*​V كان يشترط في خروف الفصح أن يكون:

*1- شاة صحيحة (خر12: 5)*

أي بلا عيب...لأن المسيح كان بلا عيب...وبلا خطية..."الذي لم يعرف خطية" (2كو5: 21).

*2- ذكر (خر12: 5)*

لأن الله تجسد في صورة رجل وليس أنثى...وذلك لأن "أدم جبل أولاً" (1تي2: 13) ولأن حواء كانت في أدم ...أدم يمثل كل الجنس البشري ... بما فيهم حواء ... وحواء تمثل جنسها فقط فإذا جاء الله متجسداً في شكل امرأة كان سيفدي النساء فقط ... وإذا جاء في شكل رجل يكون الفداء للجميع، لعل هذا السبب في أن الكهنوت محصور في الرجال فقط. .. باعتبار الكاهن ممثل للكنيسة كلها ... وممثل لوحدتها برجالها ونسائها ...

*3- ابن سنة (خر12: 5)*

الخروف ابن سنة...لكي يذبح وهو في سن صغير ... وليس في شيخوخة...لأن المسيح ذبح من أجلنا وهو شاب صغير ... ولو مات المسيح وهو شيخ كبير...من كان يستطيع أن يقول أنه مات عنا ولأجلنا؟ بل يكون قد مات مثل كل البشر ...بعد أن عاش وشاخ وشاب وشبع من الأيام...أما موته في شبابه فيعني أنه مات موتنا، عنا ولأجلنا.

*4- شاة للبيت (خر12: 3) *

لأن المسيح واحد...لا يمكن أن يكون للبيت الواحد (الكنيسة) أكثر من ذبيحة واحدة (المسيح الواحد) وبالرغم من أن كل بيت به شاة ولكننا نتكلم عن (خروف الفصح) وليس (خرفان الفصح)...كمثل ما يوجد جسد المسيح على كل مذبح، ولكننا لا نتكلم عن (أجساد المسيح) بل (جسد المسيح الواحد)

*5- ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية (خر12: 6)*

أليس هذا ما حدث بالضبط مع السيد المسيح؟!! لقد اجتمعت عليه كل الجماعة وصرخ الجميع في وجهه أن يصلب ... وكان موته وقت العشية "بين العشاءين" (عد9: 5) أي ما بين التاسعة والغروب.   "جماعة الأشرار اكتنفتني، ثقبوا يدي ورجلي" (مز22: 16)

*6- ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا في البيوت التي يأكلونه فيها (خر12: 7)*

وهذا منظر الصليب ... الدم ينزف من الرأس ومن اليدين ... ولم يكن مسموحاً أن يوضع الدم على العتبة السفلى لئلا يداس بالأقدام..فدم المسيح لا يداس ... "فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله، وحسب دم العهد الذي قدس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة" (عب10: 29)

*7- في البيوت التي تأكلونه فيها (خر12: 7)*

وهو إشارة إلى الاحتماء داخل الكنيسة ... وأنه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتناول خارجاً عن الكنيسة ... والكنيسة هنا ليست المبنى الحجري، ولكن جسد المسيح الذي ننتمي له ... فلا يمكن لإنسان غير مسيحي وغير معمد أن يأكل من فصحنا المسيحي (جسد الرب ودمه)

*8- ويأكلون اللحم تلك الليلة مشوياً بالنار (خر12: 8)*

إشارة إلى الآلام الفظيعة التي جازها السيد المسيح ... فالشي بالنار غير الطبخ بالماء، لذلك يؤكد "لا تأكلوا منه نيئاً أو طبيخاً مطبوخاً بالماء، بل مشوياً بالنار" (خر12: 9) فآلام السيد المسيح كانت فظيعة كالشي بالنار.

*9- على أعشاب مرة يأكلونه ... (خر12: 8)*

وهذه أيضاً إشارة إلى مرارة حلق المسيح أثناء الصليب ... "يبست مثل شقفة قوتي، ولصق لساني بحنكي" (مز22: 15) "ويجعلون في طعامي علقماً، وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً" (مز69: 21) ونحن أيضاً نتناول جسد الرب ودمه بمرارة الفم، بسبب الصوم الانقطاعي قبل التناول. وكذلك نتناول ونحن في حلقنا مرارة التوبة والدموع النقية.

*10- رأسه مع أكارعه وجوفه (خر12: 9)*

الرأس هو الفكر...
والأكارع هي الحركة...
والجوف هو المشاعر والأعماق..
فنحن نتحد بالمسيح فكراً وتصرفاً ومشاعراً...

*11- ولا تبقوا منه إلى الصباح (خر12: 10)*

فالسيد المسيح لم يبت على الصليب ... ومراحمه جديدة لنا في كل صباح

*12- وهكذا تأكلونه وأحقاؤكم مشدودة، وأحذيتكم في أرجلكم، وعصيكم في أيديكم وتأكلونه بعجلة (خر12: 11)*

وهذا إشارة إلى حياة الاستعداد الدائم للإنسان المسيحي ... فنحن نتناول جسد الرب ودمه ... والأحقاء مشدودة ... علامة الاستعداد للعمل 

والأحذية في الأرجل ... علامة الاستعداد للخدمة والكرازة

والعصي في الأيادي ... علامة الاتكال على الله والتوكؤ عليه

*13- مع فطير (خر12: 8) *

الفطير هو خبز خالي من الخمير ... والخمير رمز للشر، والارتباط بالماضي ...

"إذاً لنعيد بخميرة عتيقة ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق" (1كو5: 8) ومن يدخل في عهد مع المسيح فليترك كل ارتباط بالخطية، والماضي الأثيم، وعبادة الشيطان وليبدأ بعجينة جديدة ليس بها خمير قديم "كل بقايا عبادة الأوثان أنزعها من قلوبهم" (أوشية الموعوظين)

"إذا نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير" (1كو5: 7)  وكانوا يأكلون الفطير لمدة أسبوع، لأن الأسبوع يرمز للزمان الحاضر من الأحد (بداية الزمان) حتى السبت (الراحة الأبدية) ... فأكل الفطير لمدة أسبوع يعني دخول الإنسان في حياة بر وقداسة وإتحاد المسيح طوال زمان غربته على الأرض.

وهكذا ترى أن كل تفاصيل ذبيحة الفصح كانت تسبق وتشير بإشارات واضحة وبليغة عن ذبيحة الصليب المقدس ... لذلك حق لمعلمنا بولس الرسول أن يقول "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو5: 7) 



المصدر 

http://www.stmarymaadi.org/church/articles.asp?articleID=47


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*






"قد عرفت أن كل ما يعمله الله أنه يكون إلى الأبد" (جا 14:3).
هذه سمة أساسية تميز أعمال الله. أنها أعمال أبدية لا تنتهى... فإذا كنا نؤمن - بغير شك - أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد، فأعماله - بلا شك أعمال إلهية أبدية لا تنتهى.. وبالتالى فإن ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة أبدية لا تنتهى حتى أن الملاك المبشر بالقيامة ذكر أنه "يسوع الناصرى المصلوب" (مر 6:16)، حتى بعد قيامته... ولا عجب فقد رآه يوحنا الرائى "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ 6:5)، ومعلمنا بولس يتكلم مع شعبه فى كورنثوس قائلاً: "لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).
هذا الصليب الدائم والمستمر والأبدى يتجلى كل يوم على المذبح القدس فنرى يسوع "حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح".

المسيح ذبيحة حقيقية :

إن كل ذبائح العهد القديم من موسى وما قبل موسى لم تكن إلا رمزاً وإشارة للذبيحة الحقيقية التى قدمها ربنا يسوع بدم نفسه (عب 12:9) وقد سبق أن إشارة النبوات إلا هذا الذبيح العظيم "مثل شاه سيق إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. فى تواضع انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به. لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" (أع 32:8،33). وعندما تساءل الخصى "عمن يقول النبى هذا. عن نفسه أم عن واحد أخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وأبتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع" (أع 34:8،35)، أنه الرب يسوع الذى شهد عنه المعمدان قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو29:1) والذى تكلم عنه أرميا بروح النبوة: "وأنا كخروف داجن يساق إلى الذبح" (أر 19:11)، وذبيحة يترنم بها السمائيون "لأنك ذبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة" (رؤ 9:5)، "مستحق هو الخروف أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة" (رؤ 12:5)، ونتغنى بها فى القداس الغريغورى: "أتيت إلى الذبح مثل خروف حتى إلى الصليب"، "احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط. وخديك أهملتهما للطم. لأجلى يا سيدى لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البصاق"، وقد استعارت الليتورجيا هذا النصوص من نبوة أشعياء القائل: "لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا. محتقر فلم نعتد به. ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفى جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء أنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى. وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. وإن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع. وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها... لذلك اقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (أش 2:53-12)، "بذلت ظهرى للضاربين وخدى للناتفين وجهى لم استر عن العار والبصق" 
(أش 6:50).
عجيب أشعياء هذا المفتوح العينين الذى سبق ورأى يوم ابن الإنسان فتهلل ووصفه كرؤيا العين فحق بذلك أن يكون النبى الإنجيلى.
"مقدسة ومملوءة مجداً هذه الذبيحة التى ذبحت عن حياة العالم كله" (قسمة الملائكة)، "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب" (القسمة السريانية). 
الإفخارستيا ذبيحة غير دموية :

إن الإفخارستيا التى سلمها المسيح لتلاميذه هى امتداد الصليب، ولكنها ليست تكرار للصليب لأن السيد المسيح قد صلب مرة واحدة لأجلنا "نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع لمسيح مرة واحدة" (عب 10:10)، وصليبه لم ينته بعد ولن ينتهى بل هو فعل أبدى - كما ذكرنا.. لذلك فالصليب يحضر كل يوم على المذبح فى سر الخبز والخمر اللذين أخذا قوتهما من قول السيد المسيح: "هذا هو جسدى، هذا هو دمى". وهنا تكون طبيعة الخبز والخمر صارت بالتقديس والإيمان هى ذات المسيح المذبوح لله دون إقحام الحواس. ودون تغيير فى المادة وشكلها وطعمها فنحن نتناول جسد الرب ودمه بالحق تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر "أظهر وجهك مع هذا الخبز" (صلاة التحول).
وهذا مما يجعل الليتورجيا تلح وتؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة ليست دموية (كالعهد القديم) ولكنها ذبيحة روحية نطقية عقلية حقيقية "هذه التى ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا بر الجسد لكن الخروف روحى، والسكين نطقية وغير جسمية" (صلاة الصلح باسيلى)، "الذبيحة الناطقة غير الدموية" (صلاة الحجاب)، "هذه الصغيرة المقدسة الناطقة الروحانية غير الدموية" (صلاة صلح كيرلس)، "هذه الذبيحة الناطقة وهذه الخدمة غير الدموية" (القداس الكيرلسى)، "ذبيحة ناطقة سمائية التى هى الجسد الإلهى والدم الكريم اللذان لمسيحك" (القسمة الوجيزة)، "الذى قبل من أيدينا نحن الضعفاء هذه الذبيحة العقلية والحقيقية وغير الدموية".
والسيد المسيح أمرنا أن "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو 19:22)، وقوله: "اصنعوا" هنا يعنى "فعلاً" وليس "فكراً" للذكرى، والمعنى أن نصنع ونفعل ما عمله المسيح فى الإفخارستيا على رسم الصليب وما تم فيه، فهنا الإفخارستيا تعنى استحضار فعل الذبح وسفك الدم ليس لمجرد الذكر أو الذكرى بل الاستحضار الفعلى للاشتراك فى ذات السر، فكلما أكلنا الإفخارستيا وشربنا الكأس المقدسة فنحن نمارس الكسر الحقيقى للجسد والسفك الحقيقى للدم أى الصليب بكل أسراره الإلهية دون أن نسفك دماً جديداً ودون أن نذبح فصحاً آخر... هذا ما تعنيه الليتورجى بأن الذبيحة ليست دموية.. فخبز الإفخارستيا فعل وليس فكراً: أكل جسد ممزق مع أنه كان فى يده خبزاً، وشرب دم مسفوك مع انه خمر فى الكأس، فهو إعلان وأستعلان لسر موت الرب الدائم بالإيمان دون الاعتماد على الحواس بالتمزيق والسفك ومستمراً بطول الزمان إلى المنتهى. 
المسيح هو الكاهن الذى قدم ذاته :

"هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسه. فإشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة. فتح باب الفردوس ورد آدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى.. من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة ورد الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى الفردوس" (الأرباع الخشوعية فى دورة البخور).
"أنت هو ذبيحة المساء الحقيقية الذى اصعدت ذاتك من أجل خطايانا على الصليب المكرم كإرادة أبيك الصالح" (سر بخور عشية).
"وسبقت أن تجعل ذاتك حملاً بغير عيب عن حياة العالم" (أوشية التقدمة).
"بذل ذاته فداء عنا إلى الموت الذى تملك علينا" (القداس الباسيلى).
"لأنك فى الليلة التى أسلمت فيها ذاتك بإرادتك وسلطانك وحدك" (القداس الغريغورى).
"يا الله الذى أسلم ذاته عنا خلاصاً من أجل خطايانا" (القداس الغريغورى).
"وبذلك ذاتك للذبح من أجل خطايانا، شفيتنا بضرباتك وبرئنا بجراحاتك" (صلاة بعد التناول).
فالمسيح قبل الصليب بإرادته.. بل لقد جاء متجسداً لأجل أن يقدم ذاته ذبيحة عنا "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (يو 37:18)، وقال لبيلاطس: "لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق" (يو 11:19)، ولذلك فقد سبق الصليب وأعطانا جسده المكسور ودمه المسفوك ليعلن بذلك أن ما حدث يوم الجمعة سبق وأن قبله بإرادته ونفذه بحريته يوم الخميس "الحكمة (المسيح) بنت بيتها... ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها. أيضاً رتبت مائدتها... هلموا كلوا من طعامى واشربوا من الخمر التى مزجتها" (أم 2:9-5)، "دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب 14:9)، "ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه" (عب 26:9).
فالمسيح إلهنا هو الذبيحة الحقيقية وهو الكاهن الذى قدم ذبيحة نفسه وهو الله قابل الذبيحة ومعطى الغفران بموجبها لكل من يشترك فيها بالأكل والشرب والإيمان 
المسيح حاضر على المذبح :

"هوذا كائن معنا على هذه المائدة اليوم عمانوئيل إلهنا حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله الجالس على عرش مجده" (صلاة القسمة).
ويتجلى المسيح الذبيح عندما يرفع أبونا الإبروسفارين فنرى الخبز الموضوع فى الصينية (حمل الله) ويشهد الشماس فى لحن (اسبازيستى) "ارفعوا أعينكم ناحية الشرق لتنظروا المذبح. جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه"..
ويعلن الأب الكاهن للشعب "الرب معكم" ويطلب منهم "ارفعوا قلوبكم - اشكروا الرب".. وتصل الليتورجيا إلى قمة إستعلان حضور المسيح الإفخارستى عند حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر ليحولها إلى جسد الرب ودمه حينئذ يخلع الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف تاجه ويترك عصا الرعاية (الحية النحاسية) ولا يعود الكاهن تلتفت للوراء أو يرشم الشعب أو يرشم الذبيحة لأن المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم قد حضر معنا على المائدة المقدسة وهو الذى يقوم بمباركة الشعب وتقديس ذبيحة نفسه.
ويتقدم الكاهن ثالثة ليقدم أواشى للمسيح الذبيح.. إذ - كما شرحنا من قبل - كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة بهيبة الكاهن بطلبات - الأواشى الشعب واحتياجاته... مرة فى عشية وباكر (المسيح المحتجب) ومرة فى الإنجيل (المسيح المعلم) هنا للمرة الثالثة (المسيح الذبيح).
ومجىء المسيح للكنيسة يستدعى حضور مجمع القديسين معه... لأننا جميعاً - فى السماء وعلى الأرض - أعضاء جسده المقدس.. فحضوره يستلزم حضور أعضائه... لذلك ينتبه الأب الكاهن ويقدم صلوات عد ومع مجمع القديسين ويطلب سؤلاتهم عنا - علامة الشركة والاتحاد والحب مثالاً للثالوث المقدس الواحد.
وفى النهاية المجمع يذكر الأب الكاهن آبائنا وأخوتنا الذين سبقوا فرقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ونحن أيضاً الغرباء أن يحفظنا فى الإيمان وأن نكمل مثلهم...
ثم يقسم الكاهن الجسد تمهيداً لتوزيع على المؤمنين.. والقسمة ترمز لآلام المسيح وتمزيق جسده بالصليب لذلك تكون صلواتها بلحن تذللى بخشوع..
وعندما يغمس أبونا (الأسباديقون) فى الدم المقدس ويرشم به الجسد إنما يعلن عن جراحات المسيح حيث يضخ الكاهن الجراحات بدم المسيح... فيظهر بالحقيقة المسيح إلهنا (حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح) 
سيدى يسوع المذبوح عنى... هوذا جراحاتك تنزف.. ودماؤك تقطر على المذبح. وها أنا أقف حائراً أمام حبك.. ألتمس قطرة من نزيف نعمتك.
قطرة واحدة تطهر أعماقى وكل كيانى.. وتغسل وتبيض ثيابى التى لوثتها بخطيتى ونجاساتى. 



المصدر :  http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/bishop_raphael_articles?wid=1429&func=viewSubmission&sid=1335​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*العلاقة بين الطقس والعقيدة


نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
العقيدة فكر الطقس تطبيق .

الفكر بسهولة ينحرف أما التطبيق لا ينحرف ...

الطقس حارساً للعقيدة وتطبيق عملى لها ...

كما أن العقيدة يمكن تنحرف إن صارت فكلا بلا عمل والعكس صحيح ... لابد أن تترجم العقيدة إلى طقس يمارس عملياً إلا وينسى وينحرف .

يجب علينا أن نفهم الخلفيات العقيدية للطقس ...

لا يوجد طقس فى الكنيسة إلا وله ومعنى لاهوتى ولا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية فى لكنيسة إلا ولها معنى طقسى دقيق ... أصغر طقس فى الكنيسة ه رسم الصليب ومع ذلك يحوى فى داخله كل العقائد المسيحية العظمى .

مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...

رسم الصليب إعلان على الانتماء ليسوع المصلوب 
سؤال مكرر يتوجه إلى المخدومين : لماذا تفتخروا بالصليب .. أما كان يجب أن نخرق منه ونفتخر بالقيامة وبحيل التجلى ؟
العجيب أننا نفتخر بأضعف نقطة فى حياة المسيح والتى هى الصليب ...

والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .

ويقول “لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (اكو 2:2) .

القديس بولس الرسول يقر على نفسه أنه ضد التيار والفلسفة لذلك أهل كورنثوس احتقروه وفضلوا أبلوس عنه الذى ذهب لهم بحكمة وفلسفة (أبولس) أنه باشتداد كان يفحم اليهود جهراً مبيناً من الكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح (أعمال) فحقق أبولس للمسيحيين ما لم يستطع بولس الرسول تحقيقه فهو وضح لأهل كورنثوس لماذا لم يتكلم بأسلوب الفلسفة فكتب إليهم قائلاً لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله لأنه مكتوب سأبيد الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء .. أين الحكيم، أين الكاتب، أين مباحث هذا الدهر. ألم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم لأنه إذا كان العالم فى حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة أستحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة لأن اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة ، "وأما للمدعوين يهوداً وينانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو 17:1-25) .

العمل القوى لا يحتاج إلى دعاية لذلك القديس بولس لم يكرز بذلك الملك الجبار إنما بالمسيح المصلوب فتحول العالم كله للمسيح .. وهذا أعظم برهان على صدق المسيحية .

اليهود رفضوا الإيمان بإله مصلوب يريدون إله معجزات الذى هو إله موسى ، واليونانيون يسخرون بالكرازة بإله ضعيف ويعتبرون أن هذا جهل ومع هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخذ يكرز لهم بهذا الإله المصلوب حتى آمنوا ..

وأصبحت هنا قوة الكرازة ليست بالفلسفة والحكمة إنما بقوة الصليب فعلاً كما قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:2:1، 2) .

وهنا يتسائل البعض قائلاً : الصليب كان وسيلة إعدام للمسيح كيف يتخذونه رمز للمسيحية ووسيلة فخر .. يلبسه المسيحيون على صدورهم ويعلقونه على منارات الكنائس .. الخ .

والإجابة كالآتى :

1- لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2- لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .

عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .

لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخاردى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .
قصة :
شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .
3- الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :
1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...
رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :
الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه .

مبنى الكنيسة أحياناً يكون على شكل صليب .

1- دائرة رمز للأبدية . 2- سفينة .

ولكن أشهر المناظر للكنيسة هى على شكل صليب ...

فالكنيسة هى أيضاً صليب 
فى نصوص الليتورجية نقول :
1- نسجد لصليبك فى لحن : ليس معناه إطلاقاً عبادة أوثان .. هناك فرق بين عبادة الأوثان والعبادة المسيحية (السجود للصليب .. وللجسد المقدس على المذبح) عندما ينفصل الله عن المادة تصير المادة وثن وعندما يتحد الله بالمادة تصير المادة مقدسة . عباد الأوثان كانوا يسجدون للأوثان (حيوانات - كواكب ... الخ) بمعزل عن الله لذلك كانت عبادتم نجسة .. أما نحن عندما نسجد لهذه الماد نعلن أن الله متجلى فيها وأن المادة فى نظر الله مقدسة وأنه يمكن أن يتحد بها .. وهذا يعلن إيماننا بالتجسد، وأن التجسد ليس هو قصة وهمية إنما واقع يومى وبرهانه أن الله فينا .. وأن المادة صارت مقدسة .. وأن الله يتحد بالمادة لذلك فأنا أتقدم للمادة (التناول) بكل وقار .. وأتلاقى مع الله خلال هذه المواد .. ومن يعترض على هذا الكلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد ويوافق الفكر الغنوسى القائل أن المادة شر ...

إن كنا نؤمن أن الله خلق المادة كما هو خلق الروح ... تصير المادة مقدسة وإن كنا نؤمن أن الله تجسد فإن المادة بالأحرى أكثر قداسة لذلك يمكننى أسجد للصليب وللمذبح، وعندما نسجد للصليب فنحن نسجد للمصلوب لذلك يقول القديس بولس لرسول "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" المقصود هنا بدم الذى صلب على الصليب أى المصلوب بقصد الاتحاد بين الصليب والمصلوب صار كأنه اتحاد مطلق .

2- ذكصولجية عيد الصليب : تعلن إيماننا بالصليب كعلامة الصليب عقيدياً فهو ذبيحة - فداء - مصالحة مع الله .. الخ .

أما الصليب طقسياً علامة لا تقل فكر قيمتها عن الفكر العقيدى ، ففى ذكصولجية الصليب يتكلم عن الصليب كعلامة قائلاً نسجد لصليبك الخشبة المحيية الصليب فحزناً .

3- فى إبصالية يوم الجمعة نقول : أعطى علامة لعبيده الذين يخافونه أن : ... هذه العلامة التى هى أسم الخلاص والصليب المحمى الذى صلبه عليه .. 

4- أثناء القداس الإلهى : يستخدم الكاهن الصليب باستمرار يبارك به الشعب حتى صار الصليب عملاً كهنوتياً من اختصاصات الكاهن .. أى الشعب لا يستطيع أن يرشم الصليب فى وجود الكاهن .

الكاهن لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى وجود الأسقف ..

والأسقف لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى البطريرك ..

لأن الصليب صار عملاً كهنوتياً .. وغير مسموح لإنسان أن يرشم الآخر إلا الكاهن إلا كنوع من الحماية ترشم الأم ابنها ..

5- الإنسان يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولكن لا يرشم آخر .

الآباء قديماً كانوا فى لبرية إذا تقابل أحدهم مع الآخر يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولا يرشم مع الآخر بالصليب لسببين :

1- لئلا يكون الآخر كاهن فكيف بروح الأتضاع يرشم عليه .

2- لئلا يكون الآخر روح نجس فيهج عليه لأن الآب يحتمى فى الصليب .
إنما كان آباؤنا يرشمون الصليب على أنفسهم عند مقابلتهم لبعض فإن كان الآخر مثله سيكون هناك تآلف وإن كان روح نجس سوف يهرب من أمامه .

الإنسان يرشم الصليب على الطعام والشراب ليباركه ويبعد الشيطان ... 
رشم الصليب فى التقليد البيزنطى : 
إصبع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الخنصر يعمل دائرة تشير إلى الأبدية وفى نفس الوقت يكون إصبع الشبابه مع الإصبع الأوسط يعمل علامة الصليب كما أن وضع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الأخير يحجز عشرة عقل ورقم عشرة بالقبطى هو يوتا (1) الذى هو اسم يسوع .

6- فى القداس الإلهى يوجد 42 رشم صليب منهم :
18 رشم : على الشعب والخدام (من بدية رفع الحمل عبارة عن 3 أجيوس 3 الربا مع جميعكم تحليل الخدام الفوائدى) .

18 رشم : على الخبز والخمر قبل حلول الروح القدس (3 بارك وشكر وقسم وقدسه للخبز ثم 3 على الأم).

6 رشم : أناء حلول الروح القدس (3 على االخبز + 3 على الكأس) .

بعد التحويل يوجد 6 رشومات ولكن لا يرشمهم الكاهن إنما يرشم الدم بالجسد .. ويرشم الجسد بالدم ويرشم الدم بالدم (يصنع الكاهن إصبعه بالكأس ويرشم من الدم الدم) . 
7- فى سر المعمودية : يرشم الكاهن على الماء بالصليب وأيضاً يضع الزيت على منظر صليب .. الزيت فى المعمودية 3 أنواع هم :

أ- زيت ساذج : يرشم به المعمودية والمتعمد لطرد الشياطين .
ب- زيت عاليلاون : زيت الفرح لاستقبال الروح القدس .
ج - زيت الميرون : لسكنى الروح القدس .

"متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ... وإذا لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فيأتى ويجده مكتوباً مزيناً ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أشد منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله" (لو24:11-26) .

نحن فى الكنيسة نطرد الروح النجس من الماء والطفل وقبل أن يرجع إليه ثانية نعطيه الروح القدس فعند عودته إليه يعود ولا يستطيع الدخول لأنه أخذ الروح القدس .. لكن إذا وجده فارغاً فيدخل ويسكن بداخله ...
جميعها بعلامة الصليب أيضاً فى سر مسحة المرضى وفى صلاة الإكليل وفى بقية جميع الأسرار .

فالصليب هو وسيلتنا فى الصلاة والتقديس والمباركة والسجود ... الخ ، لقد نجح المستجدين فى اقتناء الصليب وهذا يوآزر من جهادنا ويسندنا . 
قصة :
ذهب ساحر يطلب من الأسقف بأن يأمره أن يعمل له أى شئ يأمره به فسخر به الأسقف وقال له : أحضر لى الصليب من على المذبح .. وهنا نقهقر الشيطان ولم يستطع لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام الصليب .
طوبى لمن يحتمى بالصليب . 
الصليب طقسياً له عيدين وله أسبوع :
العيدين هما : أعياد احتفالية تصلى بالطقس الشعانينى :

العيد الأصلى خاص بشهر برمهات ولأنه يقع فى الصوم الكبير رتبوا عيداً فى تت لكى نحتفل دون تحرج من الصوم ...
نحتفل به 3 أيام ويعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية ويكون له دوره كبيرة نقرأ خلالها 12 إنجيل أمام أيقونات القديسين كأننا نقول لهم "أنتم أيضاً حملتم الصليب كما حمله المسيح" .

احتفال الصليب له مراحل فى القدس يقام كل يم جمعة بقراءات خاصة وتسبيح تسمى درب الصليب ... وهذه على مدار السنة ...

دورة الصليب مرتبة بالطقس الشعانينى نسبة لدخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ثم صلب وأيضاً ما صنعته الملكة هيلانة وأبنها قسطنطين لتكريم الصليب .

صلوات دورة الصليب أمام أيقونات القديسين تعنى قول الكتاب "أن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد معه" .

الاحتفال الخاص بالصليب فى أسبوع البصخة ففيه الزخر الروحى .. ونعيش فيه مع المسيح بفعله الكفارى لحظة بلحظة .. وكلمة (البصخة) تعنى (العبور) العبور من الظلمة إلى النور .

ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .

ومن أن تكون عبيد إلى أن نكون أبناء ...

كثرة استخدام الصليب بالكنيسة والاحتفال به وتمجيده ينقل دائماً لذهننا فعله الكفارى وخلاص نفوسنا .*




*المصدر :  **http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-6335.html*


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*ملف اكتر من رائع *

*طبعا هياخد وقت كتير اني اكمله كله انا لسا بالصفحه الاولى بس حبيت اسجل*

*اعجابي الشديد بالملف *

*واسجل كمان متابعتي *


*يعطيكي الف عافيه حبيبتي على مجهودك الرائع و*

*متابعه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



همسات روحية
لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل
لحن "أومونوجينيس"
+++++++++++
لحن عظيم يُقال أن مؤلفه هو القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، أما موسيقاه فمستقاه من أصل فرعوني.
ويُقال هذا اللحن يوم الجمعة العظيمة في صلاة الساعة السادسة، التي فيها سُمِّر السيد المسيح على الصليب، ووقفت الخليقة كلها مبهوتة أمام هذا الحدث العجيب العظيم، تتساءل كيف يموت الحي؟ وكيف يُهان العظيم؟ وكيف يُغلب الخالق بيد خليقته؟!!
أما الكنيسة المُقدَّسة عروس المسيح، التي تَعرف سره جيدًا، فتقف أمامه منحنية، تعلن إيمانها بقوة لاهوته، واحترامها لسر آلامه، وشكرها لنعمة فدائه ... فتهتف بهذا اللحن الوقور قائلة:
(1) أيها الابن الوحيد (أومونوجينيس):
إنه الوحيد المولود من الله الآب .. لذلك فهو الوحيد الذي يحمل جوهر أبيه الصالح.
كل كائن يلد كائنًا آخر يحمل نفس جوهره. فالأسد يلد أسدًا، والغزال يلد غزالاً، والإنسان يلد إنسانًا ... أما الله فله ابن وحيد، مولود منه قبل كل الدهور، مساو له في الجوهر والأزلية، وغير منفصل عنه. وكما أن الآب حي .. فابنه لابد أن يكون أيضًا حيًا مثله، ولا يمكن أن يموت.
& "كُلُّ مَنْ يؤمِنُ أنَّ يَسوعَ هو المَسيحُ فقد وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الوالِدَ يُحِبُّ المَوْلودَ مِنهُ أيضًا" (1يو5: 1).
& "لأنَّهُ كما أنَّ الآبَ لهُ حياةٌ في ذاتِهِ، كذلكَ أعطَى الِابنَ أيضًا أنْ تكونَ لهُ حياةٌ في ذاتِهِ" (يو5: 26).
(2) كلمة الله الذي لا يموت، القابل كل شيء لأجل خلاصنا:
هذا الإله غير المائت "الذي وحدَهُ لهُ عَدَمُ الموتِ" 
(1تي6: 16)
، مثل أبيه الحي غير المائت .. رضي بإرادته أن يقبل أي شيء (حتى الموت) لأجل خلاصنا، لأنه يحبنا:
& "الذي مِنْ أجلِ السُّرورِ المَوْضوعِ أمامَهُ، احتَمَلَ الصَّليبَ مُستَهينًا بالخِزيِ، فجَلَسَ في يَمينِ عَرشِ اللهِ" (عب12: 2).
إن آلامه من أجلنا هي موضوع سروره ومجده.
(3) المتجسِّد من القديسة والدة الإله الدائمة البتولية مريم:
لكي يتألم عنَّا ويموت، كان لابد له أن يتجسَّد من أم عذراء قديسة طاهرة في كل شيء، تعطيه ناسوتًا كاملاً مثلنا بالتمام، لكي يشابهنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية، وليذوق الموت نيابة عنَّا لأجل خلاصنا:
& "والكلِمَةُ صارَ جَسَدًا وحَلَّ بَينَنا، ورأينا مَجدَهُ، مَجدًا كما لوَحيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَملوءًا نِعمَةً وحَقًّا" (يو1: 14).
(4) بغير استحالة المتأنس المصلوب المسيح الإله:
لم يتحول اللاهوت إلى ناسوت، وكذلك لم يتحول الناسوت إلى لاهوت .. بل تم الاتحاد بطريقة فريدة ليس لها مثيل، بغير اختلاط، ولا امتزاج، ولا تغيير، ولا استحالة، ولا تشويش، ولا تلاشِ، ولا انفصال .. فصار الله إنسانًا دون أن يفقد لاهوته، ودون أن يتغير اللاهوت، وكذلك الجسد الذي اتخذه لم يتحول عن الطبع الآدمي بسبب الاتحاد، لكي يُخلِّصنا بتأنسه وصلبه وهو الإله.
(5) بالموت داس الموت أحد الثالوث القدوس:
لم يكن موته ضعفًا ولا هزيمة، بل كان نصرة "فإنَّ كلِمَةَ الصَّليبِ عِندَ الهالِكينَ جَهالَةٌ، وأمّا عِندَنا نَحنُ المُخَلَّصينَ فهي قوَّةُ اللهِ" (1كو1: 18). والذي أتم هذه الغلبة على الموت هو الابن الوحيد، أحد أقانيم الثالوث القدوس "الممجد مع الآب والروح القدس خلَّصنا".
(6) قدوس الله الذي من أجلنا صار إنسانًا بغير استحالة وهو الإله:
بدءًا من هذا الجزء في اللحن، تبدأ الكنيسة في عمل مقارنة، يظهر فيها تناقض عجيب، ولكن في اتفاق، لأن السيد المسيح جمع في ذاته المتناقضات، ليوحدها في شخصه .. ففيه الألوهية، وفيه أيضًا الإنسانية بسبب اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت.
فأولاً تتعجب الكنيسة في اللحن .. كيف أن الله القدوس يصير إنسانًا من أجلنا، ولا يتحول عن لاهوته ويظل هو الإله.
(7) قدوس القوي الذي أظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة:
وأيضًا تتعجب كيف أن القوي القدوس، يظهر أنه ضعيف، بينما هو يعمل بهذا الضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة "لأنَّ جَهالَةَ اللهِ أحكَمُ مِنَ الناسِ! وضَعفَ اللهِ أقوَى مِنَ الناسِ!" (1كو1: 25).
لقد غلب الشيطان والموت والخطية، وغلبهم بالضعف والموت:
& "ولكن مَتَى جاءَ مَنْ هو أقوَى مِنهُ (أقوى من الشيطان) فإنَّهُ يَغلِبُهُ، ويَنزِعُ سِلاحَهُ الكامِلَ الذي اتَّكلَ علَيهِ، ويوَزعُ غَنائمَهُ" (لو11: 22).
& "أين شَوْكَتُكَ ياموتُ؟ أين غَلَبَتُكِ يا هاويَةُ؟" 
(1كو15: 55).
& "ثِقوا: أنا قد غَلَبتُ العالَمَ" (يو16: 33).
(8) قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت، الذي صُلب من أجلنا، وصبر على موت الصليب، وقَبِله في جسده وهو أزلي غير مائت:
التعجب الثالث، أن الحي غير المائت يذوق الموت بالجسد من أجل خلاصنا، ويقبله في جسده، بالرغم من أنه أزلي وغير مائت، ولكنه يحبنا وقد قَبِل كل شيء من أجل خلاصنا.
حقًا إن محبته لنا ينطبق عليها مواصفات الحب الحقيقية التي "تَحتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيءٍ، وتُصَدقُ كُلَّ شَيءٍ، وترجو كُلَّ شَيءٍ، وتصبِرُ علَى كُل شَيءٍ" (1كو13: 7).
(9) أيها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا:
أخيرًا تُوجِّه الكنيسة تسبيحها إلى الثالوث القدوس، لكي يرحمنا بقوة دم المسيح، وصليبه المُحيي، وشفاعته الكفارية عنَّا، التي توسط بها لدى الآب، ليرفع عنَّا خطايانا وحكم الموت برحمته.
حقًا إن هذا اللحن عظيم جدًّا تقدِّم فيه الكنيسة مشاعرها الغنية الفياضة، مع إعلان إيمانها بألوهية الابن المصلوب من أجلنا .. له كل المجد في كنيسته.



*تحميل
*

*أومونوجينيس*




المصدر :  http://www.san-gerges.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6780​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*ملف جميل جدا وشامل حجات كتير خالص 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يا اسميشال​*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

لماذا الصليب 


الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب



وهل كان لابد من أن يتجسد الله لإنقاذ الإنسان؟

وأكثر من ذلك، هل كان حتمياً أن يصلب؟

لماذا كل هذا؟!


فلنبدأ القصة من أولها...


​
*سقط الإنسان :​*

​*وكان من نتيجة ذلك السقوط أمران :​*

*1- حكم الموت : "لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رو 23:6).

2- فساد الطبيعة : إذ تلوثت الصورة التى خلقنا عليها، حينما دخلتها الخطيئة، وعمل فيها الموت.


*​*
**وكان هناك أحد ثلاثة حلول :*​

​*1- أن يموت آدم : ​*

*وفى هذا تناقض مع محبة الله اللانهائية...

وكذلك تناقض مع كرامة الله، إذ كيف يقبل إلهنا العظيم أن يخلق آدم وحواء، وحينما يسقطان فى الخطية، يطالهما حكم الموت، فيموتا،

وهذا ما يطمح إليه إبليس، بعد أن أغواهما.. فيخلق الله آدم جديداً، حراً بالطبع، ليسقط مرة أخرى، ويموت.. 

وهكذا فى سلسلة من انتصارات الشيطان المتواصلة... 

*​*
**فهل هذا معقول أو مقبول؟!*


*إن هذا ليتنافى مع حكمة الله وكرامته.



*​*
**2- أن يسامح الله آدم : *


*ولكن هذا يتناقض مع عدالة الله اللانهائية.

كما يتعارض مع استمرارية الفساد فى طبيعة آدم...

الفساد الذى سيجعله يستمر فى حالة الخطيئة والموت... 

*​*
**فما فائدة الغفران مادامت الطبيعة فاسدة، وسوف تخطئ باستمرار؟*​

​*3- أن يفدى الله آدم :​*

​*فالحل الوحيد يكمن فى إيفاء الشروط التالية :​*


*أن يفلت آدم من حكم الموت.

أن يموت آخر بديلاً عنه.

أن تتجدد طبيعة آدم من الفساد.


*​*
**وهذه الأمور الثلاثة تستدعى فادياً ذا مواصفات خاصة،*


*يستحيل أن تجتمع فى إنسان أو ملاك.. 

لهذا نصلى فى القداس الغريغورى قائلين:

"لا ملاك، ولا رئيس ملائكة، ولا رئيس آباء، ولا نبياً، ائتمنته على خلاصنا، بل أنت بغير استحالة تجسدت وتأنست، وشابهتنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة وحدها".


فعلاً.. 

*​*
**فالفادى المطلوب يجب أن تجتمع فيه المواصفات التالية :*



*أ- أن يكون إنسانـاً.. ليمثل الإنسانية الساقطة.

ب- أن يموت.. لأن أجرة الخطية موت.

ج- أن يكون غير محدود.. لأن خطيئة آدم غير محدودة والفداء المطلوب يجب أن يكون غير محدود، ليكفر عن خطايا البشرية كلها عبر الدهور.

د- أن يكون بلا خطية.. لأن فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه.

هـ- أن يكون خالقاً.. ليستطيع تجديد خلقة الإنسان.


*​*
**وهذه المواصفات الخمسة *



*يستحيل أن تتيسر لملاك، أو رئيس ملائكة أو نبى.. 

*​*
**والوحيد الذى يمكن أن تجتمع فيه هذه المواصفات هو الله:

غير المحدود، القدوس الذى بلا خطية، والخالق القادر على تجديد الإنسان، وإعادته إلى الصورة الأولى..*



*كل ما فى الأمر

أن يتحد هذا الإله العظيم، بناسوت بشرى، ويموت بدلاً من آدم.. ثم يقوم بقوة لاهوته، بعد أن يكون قد قام بمهمة إطلاق سراح آدم من حكم الموت الرهيب،


ليس الموت الجسدى فحسب، بل الموت الروحى إذ قد أنفصل عن الله، والموت الأدبى إذ أهانته الخطيئة والموت الأبدى، لأن عقاب الخطيئة هلاك أبدى.


وهكذا تجسد أقنوم الكلمة وتأنس، وشابهنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة وحدها، وإذ ارتفع عنا على عود الصليب، وسفك دمه من أجلنا، ثم مات وقام وصعد، أقامنا معه وأصعدنا معه إلى السموات.

اما اذا اردت سماع العظة والاحتفاظ بها فهى فى هذا اللنك :

**http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?t=60397*



المصدر : http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f193/t59704/​


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب* 

1- "ياابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 34:23).
2- الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لوقا 43:23) 
3- هوذا ابنك .....هوذا امك (يوحنا 27 26:19)
4- "الهي الهي لماذا تركتني "( متي 46:27)
5- "أنا عطشان" (يو 28:19)
6- قد أكمل (يو 30:19)
7- ياأبتاه في يديديك أستودع روحي (لو 46:23)



:download:

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى

 ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يدخلة 


صلواتكم 
اختكم :asmicheal



​


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*



معلش ربنا بعت 

الوثائق التاريخية عن صلب المسيح 


​
*اكتشف علماء الآثار أن بيلاطس كان قد كتب تقريرا مطولا عن مدة ولايته، و كان هذا التقرير محفوظا فى سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية مرفقا به الحكم الصادر بالصلب. و قد استرشد هؤلاء العلماء بما كتبه مؤرخو الجيل الأول و الثاني المسيحي ..الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس و العلامة ترتليانوس القس. و قد كان الحكم منقوشا على لوح من النحاس الأصفر باللغة العبرية، عثروا عليه مع تقرير بيلاطس و مع رسالة يوليوس والى الجليل ضمن أقباط بقايا مدينة اكويلا من أعمال نابولي عام 1280 للميلاد، و قد أشار المؤرخان المسيحيان السابق ذكرهما الى حفظ هذه الوثائق بالذات و فيما يلي نص هذه الوثائق .*​


​*أولا : صورة رسالة يويليوس والى الجليل الى المحفل الروماني :*


*أيها القيصر شرازينى أمير رومية، بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب فى معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن، فإعلم أنه يوجد فى وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمى يدعى يسوع، و الشعب متخذه بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة، و تلاميذه يقولون انه ابن اللـه خالق السموات و الأرض و بهما وجد و يوجد فيهما. فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة.. فيقيم الموتى و يشفى المرضى بكلمة واحدة. و هو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى من نظر إليه يلتزم أن يحبه و يخافه، و شعره بغاية الاستواء متدرجا على اذنيه، و من ثم الى كتفه بلون ترابى إنما اكثر ضياء. و فى جبينه غرة كعادة الناصريين. ثم جبينه مسطوح و إنما بهج، و وجهه بغير تجاعيد بمنخار معتدل و فم بلا عيب. و أما منظره فهو رائق و مستر و عيناه كأشعة الشمس و لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر فى وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه. فحينما يوبخ يرهب و متى أرشد أبكى، و يجتذب الناس الى محبته. تراه فرحا و قد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط ضاحكا بل بالحرى باكيا. و ذراعاه و يداه هى بغاية اللطافة و الجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يأثر كثيرين و إنما مفاوضته نادرة، و بوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام، فيخال بمنظره و شخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل و يشبه كثيرا لأمه التى هى أحسن ما وجد بين نساء تلك النواحي. ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئا منها البتة. و يمشى حافيا عريان الرأس نظير المجانين، فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزأون به، لكن بحضرته و التكلم معه يرجف و يذهل. و قيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان فى التخوم.*


*و بالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين، أنه ما سمع قط روايات علمية كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا. و كثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها و يعتقدون به، و كثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه و يقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك، فترى فى قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء، و يقال أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبر عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه و اختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على انعامات كلية وصحى تامة. و إنى بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك و لإتمام أوامر عظمتك و جلالتك.*


*يوليوس ستوس والى اليهودية*


*صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا :*


*فى السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس و العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا، حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء فى دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري :*


*1- مضل يسوق الناس الى الضلال*


*2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج*


*3- أنه عدو الناموس*


*4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه*


*5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل*


*6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل*


*فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتى بيسوع الى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.*​​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

شكرا اسميشال 
مفيش اجمل من كلمة الصليب
موضوع جميل انا ماقرأتهوش كله 
ولكن قرأت مقتتفات منه  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

صليبي يا صليبي مصنوع من الخشب                   لكن دي قيمتك عندي اغلي من الدهب


----------



## dodoz (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: الصليب (ملف رائع )*

*ميررسى ليييكى يا قمررر*
*موضوع جميييل*
*لازلت بقرأ فيييه*
*يسوع يبارك حياااتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2012)

* الطقوس القبطيه 


الطقس rite هي كلمة يونانية  (تاكسيس) "taksis" بمعني نظام وترتيب. وفي الاصطلاح الكنسي القبطي نظام  وترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية والصلوات العامة والخاصة وترتيب واقامة  اسرار الكنيسة السبعة (مثل استخدام الخولاجي في القداس) و صلوات التبريك و  التدشين و التكريس و الرسامات و التجنيز و الابتهالات و شكل الكنيسة رتب  الكهنوت و و ملابس الخدام..





مصادر طقوس الكنيسة


الطقوس مصدرها الكتاب المقدس بصفة خاصة، والوحى  الالهى بصفة عامة علاوة على التقليد المقدس المسجل، والمتمثل فى قوانين  الاباء الرسل وتعاليم الاباء الرسل (الدسقولية) وقوانين المجامع المسكونية  المقدسة والمعترف بها فى الكيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية. وكذلك قوانين الاباء  البطاركة الاقباط والتقاليد العظيمة المُسلّمة للكنيسة من عهد الكنيسة  الاولى، واضعة أمام أعين المؤمنين قول الوحى المقدس "لا تنقل التخم (الحدود  - الرسم - الترتيب - الوضع) القديم الذى وضعه آباؤك" (سفر الامثال 28:22؛  9:23).


 ..................................

1 / نظم طقوس والحان صلوات الكنيسة القبطية علي مدار العام

.........................

_# تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الفرايحي في الفترات التالية:_


_من عيد النيروز (1 توت) الي عشية عيد الصليب (16 توت)._
_من عيد الميلاد المجيد (كيهك28/29) الي عيد الختان (6 طوبة)._
_من عيد الغطاس (11 طوبة) الي عيد عرس قانا الجليل (13 طوبة)._
_من عيد القيامة حتي نهاية السجدة التانية في عيد العنصرة._
_في الاعياد السيدية الكبيرة  والصغيرة (ماعدا عيد البشارة اذا جاء في الفترة جمعة ختام الصوم الي ثاني  يوم عيد القيامة، فانه يلغي طقسيا لا يتم الاحتفال به)._
_في تذكار يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطي (تذكار البشارة والميلاد والقيامة) ماعدا شهري طوبة وامشير._



_# تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الشعانيني (لحن أحد الخوص):_


_في عيد الصليب الأول (من 17 - 19 توت)_
_في عيد الصليب الثاني (10برمهات)_
_في يوم احد الشعانين (الزعف)_
_+ تصلي الكنيسة بلحن كيهكي :_
_من بداية شهر كيهك حتي برامون الميلاد._



_+ الطقس الصيامي :_
_في صوم يونان و الصوم الكبير._



_+ الطقس السنوي:_
_خلاف المواقيت السابقة تكون الالحان السنوية (العادية) هي السائدة._



_+اسبوع الالام :_
_ويصلي بلحن ادريبي( حزايني)_




_+ الطقوس الخاصة بالدورة الزراعية والجوية المصرية :_
_تقال الاواشي في المواعيد التالية :-_

_1- اوشية الزروع و العشب ونبات الحقل (من10بابة - 10 طوبة أي من 20 اكتوبر حتي 18 يناير)_

_2- اوشية اهوية السماء وثمار الارض (من 11 طوبة الي 11 بؤونة اي من 19يناير حتي 18 يونيو)_

_3- اوشية المياه (مباركة فيضان النيل) (من12 بؤونة حتي9 بابة اي من 19يونيو حتي 19 اكتوبر - فترة الفيضان)_



_+ في لحن عام يقال علي  مدار السنة "تين أوشت" اي "نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح لأنك أتيت  وخلصتنا، او "ولدت وخلصنا اعتمدت وصعدت، قمت،.الخ" حسب المناسبة التي يقال  فيها


................................
__
2 /__ الطقس السنوي



* يكون فيه اللحن بطريقو الذكصولوجيات السنوية وترتيبه كالتالي


_
+ صلوات المزامير: 
+ في رفع بخور عشية الأيام التي لا يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً، تُصلي مزامير الساعة التاسعة والغروب والنوم (والستار في الاديرة). 
+ في رفع بخور عشية الأيام التي يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً تُصلي مزامير الغروب والنوم (والستار في الأديرة). 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة نصف الليل بخدماتها الثلاث قبل تسبحة نصف الليل. 
+ تصلي مزاميرصلاة باكر قبل تسبحة باكر ورفع بخور باكر. 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة في قداس الأيام التي لا يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً. 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة في قداس الأيام التي يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً مثل الأربعاء والجمعة. 



* مواعيد الطقس السنوى: 


+ من 20 توت "ما بعد عيد الصليب" إلى 30 هاتور "أول شهر كيهك". 
+ من 7 طوبة "ما بعد عيد الختان" إلي 10 طوبة "إلى برامون عيد الغطاس المجيد". 
+ من 14 طوبة "ما بعد عيد الغطاس" إلى الأحد الذى يسبق صوم يونان 
+ من أول صوم الرسل إلى أول كيهك 
+ سبت لعازر 
+ اعياد العذراء مريم و الملائكة و الرسل و الشهداء و  القديسين إذا وقعت يوم أحد لا تغير فصول الأحد لأنه التذكار الأسبوعي لعيد  قيامة الرب



 تابعوا لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2012)

_*الطقس الفرايحي

الطقس الفرايحي يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالاعياد والافراح الروحية

+  فيه تقال الليلويا فاي بيه بي ولحن طاي شورى ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالعيد  كذلك مرد الإنجيل والاسبسمس الادام أو الواطس ومديحه فى التوزيع كما لا  يكون فيه صوم إنقطاعى ولا ميطانيات وتصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل  تقديم الحمل.
ومواعيده كالآتي:
+ من عيد النيروز "أول توت" إلى عشية عيد الصليب "16توت".
+ من ليلة عيد الميلاد "28 أو 29 كيهك" إلى عيد الختان "6 طوبة".
+ من 11طوبه إلي 13 طوبه "الفترة ما بين عيد الغطاس إلي عيد عرس قانا الجليل".
+ من ليلة احد القيامة إلى العنصرة.
+ كل يوم 29 من الشهر القبطي.
+ الأعياد السيديه.
+  إذا جاء عيد النيروز يوم أحد تقرأ فصول النيروز، أما الأحد الثانى من توت  فتقرأ فيه قراءات الأحد الأول وهكذا يستغنى عن قراءات الأحد الخامس لأنه  متكرر.
+  إذا وقع عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلي الهيكل (8 امشير) في صوم يونان أو في  الصوم الكبير تقرأ فصول اليوم ويصلى القداس في الصباح الباكر ويكون طقسه  فرايحى.
+ إذا جاء عيد سيدى يوم أحد أو في صوم يونان أو الصوم الكبير تقرأ قراءات العيد.
+ اعياد العذراء مريم والدة الاله و الملائكة و الرسل و الشهداء و القديسين لا تقرأ قراءاتها فى أيام الأعياد السيديه.
* الأعياد السيديه أي التي تخص السيد المسيح له المجد هي:

+ الأعياد السيديه السبعة الكبرى:
1- عيد البشارة المجيد "29 برمهات".
2- عيد الميلاد المجيد"29 كيهك".
3- عيد الغطاس المجيد "11 طوبة".
4- عيد احد الشعانين المجيد.
5- عيد القيامة المجيد.
6- عيد الصعود المجيد.
7- عيد العنصرة المجيد .

+ الأعياد السيديه الصغرى :
1- عيد الختان المجيد "6 طوبة".
2- عيد عرس قانا الجليل "13 طوبة".
3- عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل "8 امشير".
4- خميس العهد.
5- أحد توما "الأحد الجديد".
6- عيد دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر "24 بشنس".
7- عيد التجلى المجيد "13 مسري".
* لا تقال الألحان الحزايني وإذا كان هناك ترحيم على الأموات فيكون دمجا وليس باللحن الحزايني. وكذلك فى أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيديه.







تابعوا لو حبيتم 

*_


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2012)

*عيد الصليب المجيد**تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية وأيضاً الكنيسة الاثيوبية بعيد الصليب المجيد فى السابع عشر من توت وفى العاشر من برمهات من كل عام.. كما تحتفل به الكنيسة الغربية فى الثالث من مايو.. *
لقد ظل الصليب مطمورا بفعل  اليهود تحت تل من القمامة وذكر المؤرخون أن الامبراطور هوريان الرومانى  (117 – 1038 م) أقام على هذا التل فى عام 135 م هيكلا للزهرة الحامية  لمدينة روما.. وفى عام 326م أى عام 42 ش تم الكشف على الصليب المقدس بمعرفة  الملكة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير.. التى شجعها ابنها على ذلك  فأرسل معها حوالى 3 الاف جندى، وفى اورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف  أورشليم وأبدت له رغبتها فى ذلك، وبعد جهد كبير أرشدها اليه أحد اليهود  الذى كان طاعنا فى لاسن.. فعثرت على 3 صلبان واللوحة التذكارية المكتوب  عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود واستطاعت أن تميز صليب المسيح بعد أن وضعت  الاول والثانى على ميت فلم يقم، وأخيرا وضعت الثالث فقام لوقته. فأخذت  الصليب المقدس ولفته فى حرير كثير الثمن ووضعته فى خزانة من الفضة فى  أورشليم بترتيلوتسابيح كثيرة.. وأقامت كنيسة القيامة على مغارة الصليب وأودعته فيها، ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة بكنيسة الصليب ... وأرسلت للبابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية فجاء، ودشن الكنيسة بأورشليم فى احتفال عظيم عام 328م تقريبا. 
بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامة النصرة فى كل حربوبه، وبنى الكثير من الكنائس  وابطل الكثير من عبادة الاوثان.. قيل أن هرقل أمبراطور الروم (610 – 641  م) اراد أن يرد الصليب الى كنيسة القيامة بعد أن كان قد أستولى عليه الفرس،  فأراد أن يحمله بنفسه فلبس الحلة الملوكية، وتوشح بوشاح الامبراطور، ولبس  تاج الذهب المرصع بالاحجار الكريمة، ثم حمل الصليب على كتفه، ولما أقترب من  باب الكنيسة ثقل عليه فلم يستطيع أن يدخل به – فتقدم اليه أحد الكهنة وقال  له: اذكر ايها الملك أن مولاك كان حاملا الصليب وعلى هامته المقدسة اكليلا  من الشوك لا اكليلا من الذهب فلزم ان تخلع تاجك الذهبى وتنزع وشاحك  الملوكى.. فعمل بالنصيحة ودخل الكنيسة بكل سهولة. 
وفى رشمنا للصليب اعتراف بالثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اعتراف بواحدانية اللهكاله واحد، اعتراف بتجسد الابن الكلمة وحلوله فى بطن العذراء،  كما أنه اعتراف بعمل الفداء وانتقالنا به الى اليمين. ايضا فى رشم الصليب  قوة لاخماد الشهوات وابطال سلطان الخطية.. وهكذا صارت الكنيسة ترسمه على  حيطانها واعمدتها واوانيهاوكتبها، وملابس الخدمة.... الخ. يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى: (ليتنا لا نخجل من طيب المسيح.. فأطبعه بوضوح على جبهتك فتهرب منك الشياطين  مرتعبه اذ ترى فيه العلامة الملوكية.. اصنع هذه العلامة عندما تاكل وعندما  تجلس وعندما تنام وعندما تنهض وعندما تتكلم وعندما تسير، وبأختصار ارسمها  فى كل تصرف لأن الذى صلب عليه ههنا فى السموات..اذا لو بقى فى القبر بعد  صلبه ودفنه لكنا نستحى به..) انها علامة للمؤمنين ورعب للشياطين.. لأنهم  عندما يرون الصليب يتذكرون المصلوب فيرتعبون.. برشم الصليب نأخذ قوة  وبركة.. لا تخجل يا اخى من علامة الصليب فهو ينبوع الشجاعه والبركات وفيه  نحيا ونوجد خليقة جديدة فى المسيح.. ألبسه وآفتخر به كتاج.. ليس الصليب لنا  مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى  صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا) (1 كو 3:  2).. لذا فحينما تقبل الصليب الذى بيد الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى مصدر  السلطان المعطى له من الله لاتمام الخدمة، فموسى النبى لما بسط يديه على  شكل صليب انتصر، ولما رفع الحية النحاسية نجى الشعب، ولما ضرب الصخرة  بالعصا قيل أنه ضربها على هيئة صليب فانفجر الماء منها. والاباء القديسون  عملوا المعجزات وانتصروا وغلبوا باشرة الصليب المقدس، ان الاقباط استعملوا  الصليب المقدس منذ أن بزغت الشمس المسيحية.. أما الكنيسة الغربية فلم  تستعمله بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير.


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2012)

للرفع



=


----------

